#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jenda, awaken!
<gouki> Hi everyone
<Hobbsee> !info clamav edgy
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jenda> Seveas!
<Seveas> jenda, my love
<jenda> lol
<Seveas> please cloak etank and gouki
<jenda> Seveas: how about sdplissken?
<Seveas> lp id?
<jenda> just a sec (the two are cloak'd)
<gouki> Thank you jenda and Seveas
<jenda> gouki: :)
<Hobbsee> hi jenda, Seveas
<jenda> Hello Hobbsee :)
<Seveas> hi Hobbsee
<jenda> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/~sd-plissken
<mneptok> Snake Plisken!
<Seveas> mneptoks on a plane!
<mneptok> WE GOT MUHFUHIN' SNAKES!
<jenda> Seveas: sooo? :)
<Seveas> jenda, ok
<jenda> 06:57 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Cloak for [etank]  has been toggled [ON]  and changed to [ubuntu/member/etank] 
<jenda> 06:57 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Cloak for [gouki]  has been toggled [ON]  and changed to [ubuntu/member/gouki] 
<jenda> 07:03 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Cloak for [sdplissken]  has been toggled [ON]  and changed to [ubuntu/member/SDPlissken] 
<mneptok> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2007/03/26/070326sh_shouts_rich
* Hobbsee throws mneptok into the compactor with Seveas 
<Seveas> Hobbsee, that's getting old :p
<Hobbsee> meh
* Hobbsee makes Seveas go and deliver her assignment to uni then
<jenda> Seveas: I wonder if that can possibly be a thing you could get used to...
<Seveas> the compactor?
<jenda> w/ mneptok in it...
* mneptok likes bz2, if he gets a choice
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hooray, a solution
<Seveas> /nick Seveas.bz2
<Hobbsee> lol
* Seveas --> work
<Seveas> buenos nachos
<Hobbsee> bye Seveas!
<gouki> Take care Seveas
* Jucato suddenly craves for nachos and garlic cheese dip...
* gouki is on Mountain Dew and Doritos Nacho Cheese :)
<jenda> damn you :)
<gouki> Heheh
<jenda> gouki: how's the stats thing going? I noticed you said it was down at the meeting yesterday...
<gouki> Yes, it is. My flight yesterday was to my hometown, and I (among other things) came to get the server on which UbuntuStats will be running (I'm taking the server to the mainland - Lisbon)
<gouki> I'm currently adding some features to IRSSISTATS and changing the CSS
<jenda> cool :)
<mneptok> quantification is validation!
<gouki> :)
<jenda> mneptok: I suppose it is part of the plan that I have no clue what you are talking about?
<gouki> LOL
<tsmithe> well, i have an urge to say good morning, and this is the most active channel i;
<Madpilot> jenda, mneptok is not meant to be understood.
<tsmithe> *i'm in
<tsmithe> so, good morning!
<jenda> Good morning, tsmithe
<gouki> Heheh. 'morning tsmithe
<jenda> Madpilot: indeed
<jenda> Madpilot: BTW, I emailed fridge-devel about the channel, and they seem to want to keep it as is.
<Madpilot> jenda, hmm, OK. Not sure why - surely just a redirect to -marketing & a note in -marketing's /topic would be OK?
<jenda> Madpilot: they find the noise in -marketing to bad to keep up with, mostly.
<jenda> And a part of the reasoning seems to be that the marketing team isn't really functional, which, while true, doesn't make much sense in the context ;)
<Madpilot> the noise in -marketing is mostly joins/parts...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Madpilot: don't convince _me_ about it ;)
<tsmithe> damn him...
<tsmithe> and another join
<jenda> 9
<jenda> oops
<tsmithe> mmhmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, agus said: it is fail
<mneptok> no, it's spraing
<mneptok> well, late wainter
<jenda> Is there a way to find who in a channel matches a certain hostmask?
<jenda> (irssi)
<mneptok> not that springs to mind
* Kamping_Kaiser bites back "just pipe through grep" after thinking about it
<jenda> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mneptok> Kamping_Kaiser: pipe *what*?
<jenda> mneptok: /who
<mneptok> Kamping_Kaiser: you'd have to script /names and /whois first
<jenda> and actually /who <mask> does it.
<jenda> mneptok: try /who *freenode* in here ;)
<jenda> no, don't :)
<jenda> gah
<ubotu> In ubotu, mjungo said: Mys truggle is that most documents point to ubuntu but I run Kubuntu and things are somewhat different.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> yikes, /who matches in every channel you're in
<jenda> Amaranth: sometimes only one - I haven't figured out when :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, tvaly said: ubotu: the message is for me?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<gouki> 'morning!
<tritium> morning
<nalioth> hi gouki
<nalioth> WOW it's tritium
<apokryphos> :O
<apokryphos> hi tritium
<Amaranth> darked is on my list
<Amaranth> one of those "almost trolls"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<tritium> hi apokryphos, nalioth
<apokryphos> tritium: how've you been?
<tritium> apokryphos: not bad.  How about you?
<apokryphos> yeah, pretty good =)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> What's new?
<nalioth> tritium: apokryphos won't leave me alone
<apokryphos> nalioth is under my spell
<apokryphos> tritium: in Ubuntu world? Not much, or perhaps too much,
<tritium> apokryphos: nah, with you
<apokryphos> same stuff. Uni... may need to give up irc completely in order to do well ;-)
<tritium> apokryphos: I hear you ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> speaking of which, geh, must get back to it.
* apokryphos > out
<tritium> Take care, apokryphos
<tritium> I'm out too.
<popey> greetings
<popey> is there a procedure for registering an irc channel for a project/team?
<popey> other than just joining the channel :)
<nalioth> popey: register like what?
<nalioth>  /cs register #channel does a good job
<popey> ahh
<nalioth>  /msg chanserv help
<nalioth>  /msg chanserv help set
<popey> thanks
<popey> wasnt sure if there was anything other than chanserv stuff
<nalioth> what else would there be?
<mc44> popey: you have to leave a gift at the altar of Seveas too :p
<highvoltage> nalioth: what IRC client are you using?
<nalioth> http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml   popey
<popey> I really dont think he wants a gift from me :)
<nalioth> highvoltage: /version me and find out
<highvoltage> nalioth: can you make a "/" with sqworm if you do a "/ /"?
<highvoltage> (I notice you do a space slash)
<nalioth>  make a what?
<nalioth> i use irssi
<highvoltage> strange, it says:
<highvoltage> 18:04 [freenode]  CTCP VERSION reply from nalioth: Sqworm/2.9.85-BETA (beta_release; 20011115-775; powerpc64-linux
<highvoltage> in irssi "/ /" should give you a line starting with a slash
<nalioth> highvoltage: irssi allows custom ctcp replies
<nalioth> /like this?
<highvoltage> like, "/ /msg chanserv help"
<highvoltage> yes
<nalioth> a space bar does the same thing
<highvoltage> but then you have a space between your mick and the slash. it just looks uglier.
<highvoltage> sorry, it's probably just me :)
<popey> is there anything we need to "do" to get ubotu3 or whatever his/its name is to join our channel and start logging?
<nalioth> which channel? and ubot3 doesn't log
<nalioth> it's just a clone of ubotu
<Amaranth> /test
<Amaranth> \/test
<popey> which one does the logging that appears on logs.ubuntu-eu.org site?
<Amaranth> '//' is enough for xhat
<Amaranth> xchat*
<mc44> popey: locobot?
<popey> ahh, we are not a loco team, so that would be probably out of scope
<popey> never mind
<Amaranth> ubuntulog?
<mc44> popey: ask fabbione to put ubuntulog in it if it is an ubuntu team
<popey> thanks
<apokryphos> popey: you do that by filing a bug, btw, in ubuntu-bots section
<popey> thanks!
<apokryphos> nalioth: any chance you could send me the Encyclopedia/plugin.py that you have?
<apokryphos> I forgot the things that we needed to hack in plugin.py to get the channel-specific var going
<nalioth> apokryphos: let me find it
<apokryphos> thanks
<nalioth> Seveas: do i need to file a bug so you can add a "keep this paste for one day" option on the ubuntu pastebin?
<nalioth> pastbin.com takes FOREVER
<apokryphos> nalioth: pastebin.ca
<apokryphos> or rafb. Best ones, really. Consistently available.
<nalioth> i would set up a pastebin on my server, but in the past i've had very little luck in doing so
<apokryphos> there's so many pastebins out there; no need
<nalioth> yes, but seveas wipes his far too often
<nalioth> i have a lot of ubuntu pastebin links that no longer work
<apokryphos> don't use that one, then
<apokryphos> there are far more reliable ones
<nalioth> well, i DIDN'T know when i pasted the stuff there, that he was gonna go a regular wipe of the database
<nalioth> if i'd known that, i'd be funding Ubuntu with my repeat lottery winnings
<apokryphos> pfft, Ubuntu have enough money. Fund something that really needs it :P
* apokryphos opts for the 'apokryphos student fund'
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: was the IRC team approved then?
<apokryphos> Couldn't stick around
<Seveas> apokryphos, almost, pending some issues elmo raised in pm
<apokryphos> somerville32 stuff?
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder how we should react if someone is ctcp querying whole channel
<Seveas> Tm_T, ban
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting, I did gave warning this time
<Seveas> who and which channel?
<Seveas> in channels I'm op in, such people should be autobanned
<nixternal> heh, usually Seveas or nalioth kill them ctcp people with a quickness
<nixternal> they kill um before I can even call the !ops on um
<Seveas> Tm_T, the autoban struck a few minutes ago in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Seveas: I usually do so too, but, this time I try to see if he gets it without hammer
<Tm_T> 20:19 sparrw [n=kvirc@pdpc/supporter/active/sparr]  requested unknown CTCP AVATAR from #kubuntu:
<Seveas> yeah, he was the victim of the banhammer
<Seveas> kill him
<Seveas> he's doing it everywhere
<Tm_T> hmm, as you wish ] ;=
<Tm_T> I'll drop that ban in few hours, I believe in goodness afterall (that gives me more changes to kick also ;)
<Seveas> he needs to fix his client and judging by his PM that's not going to happen soon
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Seveas: err, automatic stuff?! oh, well then it's definately ban
<Seveas> yes, automatic stuff
<Tm_T> maybe I should make script that does post "STFU!" in channel if someone says anything
* Tm_T is always ready to encourage for idling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Tm_T, STFU
<GazzaK> hey Seveas
<Seveas> GazzaK, STFU
<tsmithe> !stfu | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tsmithe> Period.
* tsmithe hides
<Seveas> tsmithe STFU
<tsmithe> phew
<Seveas> meh, it's just not funny
<Seveas> I'd better go back to kicking
<tsmithe> uhoh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> and the kick count increases again :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> thats better
<tsmithe> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> hmmm
<tsmithe> i didn't get the chanserv message before
<Tm_T> Seveas:
<Seveas> Tm_T, sup?
<Tm_T> that was hilarius :)
<GazzaK> Seveas is always hilarious :p
* Seveas hands Tm_T an o
<Tm_T> Seveas: oh well thank you, I wondered where did that drop
<Seveas> Tm_T, in GazzaK's shoe
<Tm_T> http://reverendted.wordpress.com/2007/03/19/mac-vs-pc-how-would-linux-fit/ <- those watched, it's time to see original mac ads ->
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> Seveas, what's with +m in -offtopic ?
<LjL> tsmithe: too much windows talk
<jenda> maxamillion: ping
<tsmithe> mmhmm...
<mc44> And not enough defenestrating
<maxamillion> Seveas: i assume you have already had trouble with sparrw?
<maxamillion> jenda: pong
<Seveas> maxamillion, yes
<Seveas> he's annoying
<jenda> maxamillion: quick PM?
<tsmithe> mc44, at christmas we defenestrated a santa
<Seveas> maxamillion, sends CTCP AVATAR to channels
<maxamillion> jenda: of course
<Seveas> and pretends he does not do that
<maxamillion> Seveas: rgr
<LjL> Seveas: maybe he's using some weird client that has avatars :P
<Seveas> LjL, never seen it before except microsoft chat
<Seveas> which should be shot anyway
<LjL> well maybe he's using...
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> uh, wow, he's done that since december
<LjL> ah no he hasn't
<LjL> he was kicked my mistake in december in the place of somebody else who had left in the meanwhile =)
<LjL> s/my/by/
<ikonia> evening all, whats todays "drama"
<tsmithe> the NEW queue was accidentally deleted
<ikonia> new queue ?
<tsmithe> for packages
<tsmithe> oh wait
<tsmithe> we're not in  -motu
<ikonia> as in launchpad
<tsmithe> carry on :P
<ikonia> ohhhhh
<tsmithe> and it was a sick joke anyway :)
<PriceChild> tsmithe, lol you shouldn't joke about things like that....
<tsmithe> why not? gives people a shock :P
<PriceChild> tsmithe, crazy people like me half believe it for a second or two
<tsmithe> and it's fun to watch the reactions :P
<tsmithe> PriceChild, hahaha
<ikonia> so no "interesting" users today ;)
* tsmithe is interesting
<ikonia> not in a way that ammuses me after a long day tsmithe
<tsmithe> :'(
<tsmithe> days are always the same length thoug... wait, that's probably not the best joke then either...
<Amaranth> Mez: did your server die?
<Mez> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> :/
<Amaranth> Mez: will it be resurrected?
<Mez> Amaranth, yes, but It depends...
<Mez> I dont know how long it will take (could be anything up to a month and a half!)
<Amaranth> ouch
<crazytales2> !ping
<ubotu> pong
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-22
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> SportChick: you here?
<Hobbsee> clearly not
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I'm here
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yes, but you're not a freenode staffer
<Tm_T> hmh, true
<Tm_T> discrimination that is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi Madpilot
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ie, you wont be able to tell me who to poke to get more staffers.
<gnomefreak> i use !staff when i need one in a hurry
<Madpilot> evening Hobbsee
* gnomefreak doesnt like /stats p
* Hobbsee can wait
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: but I can tell you interesting stuff about music etc
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> bah
* Tm_T crawls back to his cave
<SportChick> Hobbsee: yes, now I am
<Hobbsee> SportChick: yay.  who's the contact to poke to get more freenode staffers?
<SportChick> Hobbsee: in what way?  in your channel? or?
<Hobbsee> SportChick: in general.  across timezones where europeans and/or americans are asleep
<SportChick> ah, Hobbsee talk to christel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Hi guys. Bruenig is being quite offensive on #ubuntu - calling everyone who prefers aptitude 'idiots'
* Hobbsee looks in
* Pricey groans at an annoying /lastlog not working
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> oh noes, monkey on the driver seat!
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gouki> Heheh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you get your staff request honored?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> who wants my phone number?
<Tm_T> nalioth: me
<Tm_T> nalioth: in what timezone you are and when do you sleep?
<nalioth> sleep?
<nalioth> North America Central Time
<Tm_T> ok, so I call every 15 minutes to make sure I do disturb
<Hobbsee> nalioth: the people here do, whenever we get the next person who needs a kline, and no staffers who can are aorund
* Vorian highfives Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya Vorian!
<Vorian> hello and congrats :)
<Hobbsee> Vorian: over?
<Vorian> erm...
<Vorian> never mind :/
* Hobbsee is not staff.
* Hobbsee did not request to become staff.  only for a staff member's presence
<Vorian> ah...
<Tm_T> :p
* Vorian smack himself with a bat
<Vorian> smacks*
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: congrats for being contacted staff
<beuno> any idea where all the logs from the ubuntu bots are stored?
<nalioth> !logs | beuno
<ubotu> beuno: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<beuno> thanks nalioth  :D
<beuno> gouki: to the bat cave  :p
<beuno> there you have them, by channel and by date
<gouki> Heheh! The problem is that they can't be organized by data. I can only parse 1 log file for each channel.
<beuno> gouki: you parse one log per day?
<beuno> I don't understand it then  :/
<gouki> IRSSISTATS parses 1 log file for each channel. i.e: ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu - IRSSISTATS takes the content of this file and creates the appropriate HTML page with the statistics
<gouki> I can't have ~/irclogs/freenode/ubuntu/01, .../ubuntu/02, etc, etc.
<beuno> but it parses it every x amount of time or something, right?
<beuno> because then the log files will be enourmos
<gouki> Yes. It's not supposed to, but I created a cron job to launch IRSSISTATS every 60 seconds. So the max delay when someone is visiting the website is ~62 seconds
<beuno> but can't you parse a "different" log file every 60 seconds?
<gouki> Nop :S I mean, the file itself is different (more information there) but it has to be the same file everytime
<beuno> gouki: that doesn't sound like a problem
<beuno> if I understand correctly, all you need is the file to have the channels name, right?
<gouki> Yes
<gouki> I could cat 01 >> ubuntu
<beuno> gouki: some simple scripting can take care of that
<beuno> to run the cron job so that the file gets renamed first
<beuno> and you won't need a stat bot  :D
<gouki> But don't forget IRSSISTATS requires the 'Day changed' line of IRSSISTATS, so it knows when the day ended. If I used the other log files, it wouldn't be easy to let him (him as in IRSSISTATS) to know that 01 is one day and that 02 is a different day (when cat'ing, that is)
<gouki> * of IRSSI, sorry
<Tm_T> gouki: I use ircstats
* gouki Googles for ircstats
<Tm_T> gouki: example of mine: http://tmtravolta.kapsi.fi/ircstats/
<gouki> Tm_T: It looks pretty much as a page generated by IRSSISTATS. I'll give it a look! Maybe we don't need all the hacking if ircstats accepts several files
<Tm_T> gouki: no idea about several files, I give one big usually
<beuno> gouki: this is why I discuss these things in public channels  :p
<gouki> Heheh. It worked out pretty good! :)
<beuno> I'm sure this isn't too offtopic
<Tm_T> sure?
<beuno> not 100%  :p
<gouki> Heheh
<gouki> #ubuntu :S
<gouki> LjL was on it :)
<effie_jayx> hello :D
<beuno> hey effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> beuno,  I got you something... :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* #ubuntu-ops  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I might have a redeemed troll... maybe not, too...
<GazzaK> jenda, really?  they grow up?
<highvoltage> jenda: you didn't kiss it, did you?
* highvoltage has always wondered about that, but never tried it
<jenda> dunno... but a several month long ban, and us seeing through the duplicate account...
* jenda thwacks highvoltage
* highvoltage sees birds and stars go around his head
<jenda> ...it seems to have moved him deeply ;)
<GazzaK> where?
<jenda> GazzaK: in the mind. Mentally. Not elsewhere, you sick, sick person ;)
* jenda runs
<GazzaK> eeek, I meant what channel
<GazzaK> and you say I have a twisted mind
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<GazzaK> sometimes I think half of my rep is based on misinterpretation :-)
<mneptok> the other half is based on a 1967 snuff porn magazine
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: your channel, actually ;)
<jenda> mneptok: :-D
<GazzaK> mneptok, I do worry about you
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont belive we have a reformed troll handy
<GazzaK> do you have many normal issue trolls?
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: PM
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> GazzaK, no, thank fully
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: Can I cloak this guy? https://launchpad.net/~paulschulz
<Hobbsee> jenda: i think so
<jenda> Hobbsee: not till Seveas say so ;)
<jenda> He has to be added to the database of the cloak'd ones.
<Hobbsee> jenda: i thought the IRC council could do that now
<elkbuntu> isnt this supapowah going.. yeah.. what she said
<jenda> Hobbsee: already?
<jenda> Weeell, technically, I'm still only allowed to listed to the GC
<jenda> and he's the only one who can add to the LP team.
<apokryphos> jenda: he's not
<apokryphos> all IRC council members are Admins of the team
<jenda> apokryphos: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<apokryphos> oh, _that_ group. Didn't even know it existed
<elkbuntu> it's shiny new
* apokryphos piles up Seveas' TODO
<jenda> apokryphos: you should apply for membership ;)
<apokryphos> rarely at CC meetings, and they're always so long
<jenda> </lame excuse>
<apokryphos> that and I don't see a great reason to
<jenda> ok :)
<apokryphos> I'm not against it; maybe I'll show up sometime
<nalioth> apokryphos: there is a great reason to
<nalioth> it'll get everyone to shut up about it
<elkbuntu> it's true
<elkbuntu> these bastards pestered me too
<elkbuntu> ;)
<apokryphos> bleh
<apokryphos> when's the next meeting?
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda might say
<apokryphos> hm, April 3, late. No idea if I'll be around, but I'll try to make it
<apokryphos> moinmoin sucks so bad 8)
<apokryphos> nalioth: happy now? ;)
<nalioth> happy with what? that you hete moinmoin, too?
<apokryphos> nalioth: no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<jenda> hehe :)
<GazzaK> apokryphos, you are not a member yet?
<GazzaK> wow, I thought you were
<apokryphos> pfft =)
<GazzaK> I'll make a little banner to show sabdfl then :p
<apokryphos> :)
<GazzaK> damn I cannot find a face pic of you
<elkbuntu> ok.. that was odd... just searched for 'vista automatic codec installation' and i didnt think i clicked anything.. then ended up with popups and firefox crashed.. wtf
<GazzaK> on vista?
<elkbuntu> no
<elkbuntu> that's why it's wtf
<elkbuntu> it'd be expected behaviour on vista ;)
<GazzaK> hehe
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: close or crash?
<elkbuntu> 'it disappeared'
<apokryphos> GazzaK: you couldn't have searched hard ;)
<elkbuntu> after grinding the cpu for a bit
<gnomefreak> edgy and some feisty having a bit of issues with gtl_style
<GazzaK> apokryphos, yeah, but I'm like impatient
<gnomefreak> gtk*
<apokryphos> fosdem ask for a face pic :O
<nalioth> even the mention of that filth is hard on a system . . . .
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: try it again see what id does
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, but in a google search, without clicking anything?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: depends what the pop up contained
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: if it had flash or video in it it would cause it
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, since when does a google search page have popups?
<elkbuntu> i was at precisely this url: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=vista+automatic+codec+installation&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: since when does firefox have popups?
<effie_jayx> can't reproduce it
<gnomefreak> cheing
<gnomefreak> checking*
<gnomefreak> me neither atleast not on feisty
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  can you do it again?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, sneakily done popups yeah.. like when you click on blank region of a page and it opens a new window full of ads ;)
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, no
<gnomefreak> http://discussms.hosting.lsoft.com/SCRIPTS/WA-MSD.EXE?A1=ind0604c&L=wmtalk&O=T&H=0&D=1&T=1
<elkbuntu> i was middle scrolling. so it's plausible there was a click of sorts
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: that link might be what your looking for
* gnomefreak though apokryphos was member already
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i'm just trying to find out if it's like the feisty codec installer thingie, so i know if i can legitimately say 'nyah.. we have this and vista doesnt'
<apokryphos> maybe I really am ;)
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: no
<elkbuntu> schwoit
<gnomefreak> vista media i think comes with them or whatever the highest version is
<gnomefreak> but m$ just paid a crap load of money over a lawsuit about mp3 codecs
<gnomefreak> one of the founders wasnt getting any money from the use of them M$ was paying the wrong people
<PriceChild> vista ultimate :P
<effie_jayx> M$ was paying the wrong people <--------- doh! Xd
<effie_jayx> hehe
<gnomefreak> thats how i understood it when i was eating lunch lastweek/2 weeks ago
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> I got them tamed :D http://flickr.com/photos/87048530@N00/410587206/
<apokryphos> GazzaK has supah cow powahs now in -uk, so be very careful if you ever enter there
<GazzaK> apokryphos, :p
<GazzaK> moo
<effie_jayx> lol
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<apokryphos> bleh, bot attacks again
<nalioth> apokryphos: where?
<apokryphos> nalioth: in #ubuntu, for ages. Floods.
<apokryphos> nalioth: horde of them in -unregged
<apokryphos> hmm, still joining
<apokryphos> ok, I'm -r for now
<Tm_T> agh, I really hate this channel limit
<apokryphos> Tm_T: which one?
<Tm_T> 18:31 -!- Cannot join to channel #kde4-devel (You have joined to too many channels)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: nalioth
<nalioth> apokryphos: Tm_T
<Tm_T> well thank you sir :)
<nalioth> apokryphos: what did you do now?
<apokryphos> nalioth: don't question my authowitee
<apokryphos> mm, food
<Tm_T> apokryphos: you and authowitee in same sentence, err
<jenda> Seveas: now tell me if I can cloak pschulz
<apokryphos> NotAmaranth: very inconspicuous ;)
<NotAmaranth> hey, not wearing the cloak ;)
<apokryphos> it's in the wash?
* jenda prods Seveas
<jenda> Seveas: I'm now waiting for your ack with pschulz01 and newz2000
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> apparently, i was banned from #ubuntu-locoteams. not sure why. any ideas?
<atoponce> just noticed it
<Amaranth> --- #ubuntu-locoteams Banlist: Sun Mar 18 22:36:55 *!*@oalug/member/atoponce Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas
<jenda> yep
<jenda> Seveas?
<Amaranth> you were banned 4 days ago by Seveas
<atoponce> how come?
<Amaranth> need to talk to him
<Seveas> channelpinging perhaps?
<Seveas> I have an auto-ban on that
<atoponce> ahh. probably a /ctcp version maybe?
<Amaranth> Ubugtu isn't in there so there is no way to know for sure
<Seveas> could be
<Seveas> all CTCPs sent to the channel are highly annoying
<atoponce> understood
<Amaranth> wait, you autoban for channel ctcp?
<Amaranth> that's tempting ;)
<Seveas> I do
<Seveas> and for channel notices
<jenda> atoponce: never do it again... unbanned ;)
<Amaranth> i should try it out ;)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: IMO it should be warning and ban, but 90 % of time people doesn't listen so ban is ok
<Seveas> jenda, I was still checking logs...
<jenda> Seveas: ah
<Seveas> hmm, the actual offense of course isn't logged :/
<jenda> Seveas: seemed unprobable to be a ban that should stay.
<Seveas> just that it was for channelpinging :)
<atoponce> i was curious what IRC clients people were using
<Seveas> jenda, yeah
<Tm_T> atoponce: ask then
<atoponce> Tm_T: :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, feel free to try in here :)
<jenda> atoponce: Curiosity killed the cat ;)
<Seveas> heh
<atoponce> i wasn't aware /ctcp was offensive, but not a problem. i agree that they are annoying when abused
* <Amaranth!n=travis@ubuntu/member/Amaranth>  requested unknown ctcp ANNOYSEVEAS  from #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by Seveas
<LjL> tempted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> pretty much anything is annoying when done en masse...
<Amaranth> :D
<atoponce> jenda: agreed
<jenda> Seveas: huh? You _un_banned him after that? ;)
<Amaranth> man i need that script
<Amaranth> although i guess you're nearly everywhere i am where i could use it
<Seveas> jenda, that was manually :p
<Amaranth> o_O
* jenda visualises 5 ops opping and setting a ban after * requested unknown CTCP ANNOYSEVEAS from #ubuntu-ops:
<jenda> Seveas: the ban or the unban? :)
<Tm_T> =)
<LjL> jenda: hm, the ban would only be set by the first coming, i believe
<Seveas> jenda, un
<LjL> at least, if i set a ban and then set the *same* ban again, i get nothing on my screen the second time
<Seveas> Amaranth, please try again, some small fixes :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> random: if everything works out ok compiz could have cube enabled by default in ubuntu :)
<LjL> (though the same doesn't work for *unbans*. not sure if it's a client "feature" or a server one, though)
* <Amaranth!n=travis@ubuntu/member/Amaranth>  requested unknown ctcp ANNOYSEVEAS  from #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by Seveas
<LjL> but yeah, they'd all get opped still
<jenda> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> alright, gotta go
<jenda> LjL: yes
<Amaranth> interview
<jenda> Thanks for all the fish: http://fotky.cxl.cz/gallery/?india/P1010722.JPG#heading
<jenda> One picture from my trip to india :)
<ikonia> jenda whats that rug thing
<jenda> a ishing net, I presume
<jenda> +f
<LjL> it forwards to ishing?
<ikonia> looks like a strange rug
<jenda> LjL: ;)
<atoponce> jenda: thx for the unban, and Seveas, thx for the heads up on /ctcp
<jenda> It's rough loose linen, and you see it's purpose right there ;)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> This is how you take a bus in India: http://fotky.cxl.cz/gallery/?india/P1010567.JPG#heading
<jenda> And this is how you can safely work on a tall building: http://fotky.cxl.cz/gallery/?india/P1010540.JPG#heading
<jenda> (yes, the scaffolding is wooden)
<ubotu> In ubotu, dyrne said: hate is the only thing that keeps me warm at night.
* PriceChild huggles LjL 
<LjL> PriceChild: thanks, but i'm happy now. i've got a troll to cook :P
<LjL> aaaah called me by first name
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> im sure i know who that is
<Seveas> LjL, bon appetit
<LjL> nah, he just left
<LjL> pity i mistyped the kick command, at least that'd have left a trace in the tracker
<GazzaK> troll cooking, cool
<Seveas> jenda, that bus looks like an amsterdam tram
<GazzaK> the wiring scares me
<LjL> does it run on rails?
<Seveas> those are just as crowded
<GazzaK> Seveas, not seen you in #ubuntu-uk lately :-)
<Amaranth> woo, i got a job
<Seveas> GazzaK, not going back in there with you as op :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> why not?
<Amaranth> if they don't let me go to spain i'll lose a job
<GazzaK> why would they not let you go?
<Seveas> Amaranth, if you're good at sysadmining, I have a job for you :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> I can be a very effective BOFH ;)
<GazzaK> I've been offered a bit of a change to my job
<GazzaK> Seveas, I'm a sysadmin
<Seveas> GazzaK, if you ever want a job in NL you're more than welcome
<Amaranth> Not sure I'd want to work with Seveas though ;)
<Seveas> the local gay bar (50 meters from the office) is where we usually hang out after (or during) work ;)
<GazzaK> I'd like to, that is scarylry tempting
<GazzaK> eeek, I canna spell
<GazzaK> Seveas, what OS?  sadly I'm a windows based sysadmin
* GazzaK pitys himself
<Seveas> GazzaK, we need those as well (until I migrate all to Ubuntu)
<GazzaK> if this change around at my current job is not fun, i'd like to look into that a lot more Seveas
<GazzaK> they want me to work mid week in Birmingham (the bottom of the UK)
<Seveas> GazzaK, let me know if you want to know more
* PriceChild groans at annoying lag
<GazzaK> Monday as normal in Colchester, then Tue morning drive up to Brum, tue pm work in brum, hotel, wed work in brum, hotel, thur am work, thur pm drive home, fri as normal
<GazzaK> I am not sure if it'd be a pain or fun yet
<GazzaK> Seveas, if you have any details, can you email me?
<Seveas> GazzaK, I can even tell them in public on the odd chance others are listening
<GazzaK> okay, if you don't mind using this channel, i'm all ears (well eyes)
<Seveas> GazzaK, the company is booking.com, europes largest hotel reservation website -- 500 employees of which 275 (and more daily) people are based in Amsterdam. Most use windows machines, but there are plans for an Ubuntu pilot. Windows sysadmin would be responsible for (re)installing windows (using Ubuntu!!) and maintaing the systems. There is no windows server admin involved (that's all redhat/centos).
<PriceChild> GazzaK, birmingham.... bottom of the uk? :)
<Seveas> you'd be doing helpdesk a lot as well as cisco ip phone support
<GazzaK> Seveas, that actually sounds great
<GazzaK> eeek, helldesk
<Seveas> and have a good chance to learn linux sysadmin when the ubuntu pilot happens
<Seveas> helldesk is not that bad actually
<GazzaK> yeah, thats what I like the sound of
<GazzaK> the learning linux sysadmin bit
<Seveas> due to big firewalls and server based antivirus, most bad stuff stays out
<LjL> except that which is already in
<LjL> like Win32.Seveas
<GazzaK> Seveas, would I need to know Dutch?
<Seveas> no
<GazzaK> phew
<Seveas> company language is english, we have people from lots of countries
<GazzaK> as I barely know german and I lived there for 11 years
<Seveas> if you look at booking.com, you see it's translated into many languages
<Seveas> most translators work in amsterdam
<GazzaK> Seveas, I'm in for looking at this a lot more seriously
<LjL> you're all supposed to speak english? wow. that would be totally impossible here, even if it was the biggest english-speaking multinational doing it
<Seveas> GazzaK, bad news is: we don't help you move to holland and finding a place is not easy
<Seveas> LjL, I speak dutch with the dutchmen and english with the rest
<GazzaK> yeah, damn, but I do know someone who lives there, almost in the centre of amsterdam
<Seveas> nice
<Seveas> this is also in the centr of amsterdam (just in front of the rijksmuseum)
<GazzaK> but his place is small, and I'd need to find digs in the end
<GazzaK> whats the pay like?
<LjL> Seveas: certainly, but i assure you it would be quite impossible to have several employees from various countries who do *not* speak italian in any company located in italy
<LjL> they'd just all not communicate
<GazzaK> LjL, thats the same as most countries in the EU as well, NL is different though
<Seveas> LjL, we (both the company and the dutch) are not that unilingual :)
<LjL> i envy you
<GazzaK> I loved my time in NL, it's a lovely place and the people are mostly really nice
<LjL> well, well now...
<Seveas> and you liked the marihuana
<GazzaK> Seveas, well I think I did
<GazzaK> it was quite a weekend
<Seveas> heh
<GazzaK> the week was a lot more sober, and that was nice
<GazzaK> Seveas, count me in, I'd seriously consider it, as I've been wanting to escape from the UK for a bit, but keep my UK status, so a EU place of work is required
<LjL> [tongue in cheek comment removed] 
<GazzaK> LjL, go on say it :p
<LjL> it'd be offtopic in -offtopic, but it involves the british and their attitude towards the EU :P
<nalioth> it's the GazzaK!
<Seveas> GazzaK, my english is failing me: what's the english word for the letter you send to a company to apply for a job?
<GazzaK> application letter
<Burgwork> Seveas: a resume or a cover letter?
<nalioth> resume
<Seveas> GazzaK, gah... that simple.. :)
<GazzaK> CV
<Seveas> no, not resume
<LjL> that's latin though :P
<Burgwork> cover letter talks about why you want the job, resume is a list of your experience
<Seveas> you send that along with the letter :p
<nalioth> a cover letter is what you send as the 1st page of a faxed document
<Burgwork> cv is a resume
<Seveas> Curicculum Vitae
<LjL> two R's, one C
<Burgwork> that is a CV or a resume
<GazzaK> so it'd be a application letter with enclosed CV then
<Burgwork> no, a cover letter with a resume/cv
<nalioth> since when do geeks send cover letters, CVs and resumes?
<GazzaK> nalioth, hehe
<GazzaK> I've always had to
<LjL> they type them in XML
<LjL> on a mechanical typewriter
<GazzaK> saly all my jobs have so far been interviewed with a non geek, so xml etc would not go down too well
<GazzaK> s/saly/sadly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Should GazzaK sign it with ink or gpg?
<nalioth> gpg on his mechanical typewriter
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> PriceChild, don't click the X :p
<Seveas> GazzaK, pm
<LjL> hm, the following will take a while and not be in the least impressive, so i'll do it...
<Seveas> LjL, you're going to shave your legs?
<LjL> ew, no
<LjL> argh, no # on my typewriter >:
<LjL> bah, no can do, OCR packages for linux suck
<LjL>  PRIVDSG hbNnCN-ops :his esae ',,ES typed on. a
<LjL>  rnechanical typeriter nd scnned, then, sent ia telne
<LjL>  afRr parsing by gOCR
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i have still to start experimenting with IRC over cordless phones using morse
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: wait, why are you using a typewriter for IRC?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you have missed it.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: [22:02:44]  <LjL> hm, the following will take a while and not be in the least impressive, so i'll do it...
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: either check your scroll back or crawl back under your rock
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<LjL> pity i couldn't get at least PRIVMSG #ubuntu-ops to OCR correctly
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I can't find my rock - my room's a disaster
<LjL> if i could, i could at least actually have sent it from nc or telnet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> tip for those who want to go prematurely grey - try setting up 3d with an nvidia card on a sis card with a legacy onboard video  ... much google-fu is required
<thoreauputic> .... I now have even less hair of any colour, but 2000 + FPS :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: too late, i was gray at the ripe olde age of 24
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh
<thoreauputic> nalioth: 3d is kind of cool, but I'm not sure that I need it really
<nalioth> i rarely need three of anything, actually
<thoreauputic> hah
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Should I try putting Beryl on the PIIs I'm putting Dapper on for a charity?
<thoreauputic> well, zooming around in virtual space is fun, but the main benefit of my new card is snappier desktop performance
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: depends on the video card I guess :) My advice: probably not ;-)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: this was your third what?
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: ati rage pro, I think
<thoreauputic> nalioth: misreading of abbreviation or deliberate obtuseness ? ;-)
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: I got an nvidia because I heard othing but horror stories about ATI !
<thoreauputic> s/othing/nothing
<nalioth>  abbreviated obtusenosity?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: extenuating disobtuseity owing to verbose neologism - you get points for that
<thoreauputic> '-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Should I try putting Beryl on the PIIs I'm putting Dapper on for a charity? <- no you shouldnt
<tonyyarusso> :P
<thoreauputic> heh
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: As if I'm not putting myself through enough to get them the way I want already
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: hey, I now have 2000+ FPS and am $89 poorer ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, dapper on p2=ouch. i havent +beryl on any, but i shudder to think what its like
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, 'good work'? ;)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm starting from Xubuntu, and customizing ubuntu-[server,desktop,minimal]  to what I think is important
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, is OO.o @ 2000fps any more usable then at <whatever i get>?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: actually it seems a bit snappier, and it starts faster
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, oh right. add debfoster to the list :)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: that could be arranged
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: but that may also or mainly be because I now have an extra 32MB RAM ( was shared onboard vid RAM)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, cool. with the amount of ram i have the .00001 seconds from video increase isnt really noticeable ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i'm trying to get it on itshares computers as standard (wont happen until we start doing custom install images though)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: any tips you've learned about custom install images?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I have 512 MB RAM now ( well, minus the kernel stack about 504 )
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, i have 2532MB RAM
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: woohoo !
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, we used mondo (using a patched version of mondo, dappers version ships nagware)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i dont remember any tricks off the top of my head, most of what i remember is 'forgot to include that' thoughts
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: I looked at that, but when I found out it was tailored to experienced users it didn't sound as good, since eventually this won't be my work
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, its (imo) easy to use, i can write you instructions in 30 seconds
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ompaul
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Well, it needs to be adaptable to various hard drive sizes
<tonyyarusso> That was a sticking poing
<tonyyarusso> t
<ompaul> evenink!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was under the impression it can handle different drive sizes/busses/raid or not (i havent tried myself though)
<tonyyarusso> It can - you have to manually specify their sizes though
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't just adapt like "use 30% for this, 55% for this, and the rest for the other part"
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had standard 20 gig drives in all systems i did
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, this involves "any random HD someone donates" - they range from 2 gig to 80.
<Kamping_Kaiser> well thanks for warning me - i might not use it, since the other systems i have are 'any random hd somone donats'
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it was more flexible then that
* jenda mutters about OT ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser larts jenda 
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking a customized install CD with detailed preseed instead
<Kamping_Kaiser> not keen on that idea myself - we use ubuntu to avoid doing just that
<tonyyarusso> I'm still open to suggestions
<Kamping_Kaiser> having had my plan (mondo) put into a corner, i'm going to have to find some sugestions :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<xyr> Ah
<xyr> Voice in yet another channel!
* xyr wonders why.
<nalioth> xyr: perhaps it's your exalted position
<xyr> Of?
* nalioth faces xyr toward a mirror
<tonyyarusso> wikimedia contributor, obviously
<Seveas> xyr, or chanserv really likes you and wants you to kiss him
<xyr> lol
<GazzaK> xyr, it's the freenode staff bit :p
* xyr kisses CHanServ.
<xyr> GazzaK, sssh stop spoiling i t:P
* GazzaK huggles ubotu 
<nalioth> we were almost able to get him to kiss chanserv
<Seveas> GazzaK, try th other bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> GazzaK, get a room :P
* tonyyarusso thought ubotu was a she, right Seveas ?
<Seveas> they're both boys
* GazzaK huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu squeezes GazzaK
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm then
<GazzaK> thats the one \o/
<xyr> Well, bedtime.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Does Canonical publish a list of employees by contact area / department?  (ie, shipit, press relations, HR, etc.)
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I don't know of a list but that stuff is often scattered over the site
<apokryphos> like http://www.ubuntu.com/news/mediacontact
<apokryphos> which also demonstrates how the site's not completely finished just yet =)
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: ty
<GazzaK> it's a right mess
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-23
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Seveas: Is Ubugtu ill? It hasn't notifed of new bugs in 2.5 hours.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, wonder how many times we'll have to bounce this guy before he aquires clue?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Depends how big of a bat we use
<Hobbsee> heh
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, a larger bat might be needed...
<tonyyarusso> 'parently
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> lol, Triple Power!!!
<LjL> one kick and two complementary bans, that was nice :P
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<tonyyarusso> The best part is that we all did different things at the same time
<Madpilot> did it really take three of us to take that guy out? ;)
<LjL> well it was kind of accidental, i didn't mean to ban the nickname
<LjL> it's just that if i give the command when the user isn't there anymore, it bans the nick instead of the host :)
<gouki> Anyone around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> gouki: ya
<tonyyarusso> and him
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Heheh. OK. Just a quick question ... I'm generating my SSH keys now (using ssh-keygen), however, I read I should keep the passphrase blank. Did you guys did it this way?
<mneptok> er.
<tonyyarusso> gouki: Why should you keep your passphrase blank?
<mneptok> ssh keys for what?
<mneptok> any key leaving a well isolated internal network should have a passphrase, IMO
<gouki> tonyyarusso: I have no idea. What I thought was that ssh-keygen would create a random passphrase and put it on id_dsa
<gouki> mneptok: So I can update it to Launchpad
<mneptok> you want a passphrase
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, put one
<gouki> Yeah .. It's probably a better idea. In case you guys want to read it, I was cheking this document: http://www.sshkeychain.org/mirrors/SSH-with-Keys-HOWTO/SSH-with-Keys-HOWTO-4.html
<gouki> Thanks tonyyarusso and mneptok!
<nixternal> !ESSID
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !ESSID is <reply>Extended Service Set ID, the identifying name of a wireless network (the name of the wireless access point or router), allowing the network to be distinguished from other wireless networks in the area.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, nixternal said: !ESSID is <reply>Extended Service Set ID, the identifying name of a wireless network (the name of the wireless access point or router), allowing the network to be distinguished from other wireless networks in the area.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<stdin> nixternal: add a link to wiki docs?
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> good luck on that one, add a link to Wikipedia maybe :)
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> HOBBSEE! GUESS WHAT!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you got in???
<elkbuntu> YEAH!
<Hobbsee> WOOHOOO!!!!!
<elkbuntu> !caps | elkbuntu
* Hobbsee cuddles elkbuntu lots
<tritium> elkbuntu: into what?  Congrats in advance!  :)
* elkbuntu huggles back lots
<elkbuntu> tritium, UDS :D
* Hobbsee considers calling elkbuntu 
<tritium> elkbuntu: :)
* Hobbsee doesnt have the home number
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, phone is in my hand.. go for it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: do you have a land line there?
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's 10c flat to call that.
<Hobbsee> :)
<mneptok> got into what? sanitorium? bondage gear?
<Hobbsee> you wish
<elkbuntu> we're talking about you on the phone now... and you dont want to know what about
* Hobbsee muhhahahaha
<elkbuntu> mneptok, you will have to put up with *both* of us *in person*
* mneptok senses use of the words "horrific" "shrivelled" and "misshapen"
<Hobbsee> double trouble!!!
<elkbuntu> lol
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-chicago, Red_Herring|zzzz said: !red_herring is <reply> He still is better than nixternal. nuff said.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> morons
<Madpilot> nixternal, peasants in -chicago revolting? ;)
<mneptok> I must write a letter to you. I must make myself clear. It's spot on time, right on cue. "I'm a clam," somebody said to me.
<nixternal> gahaha, damn kids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> uh oh
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, we already knew you were revolting ;)
<Madpilot> you and mneptok, of course
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> preferably not together though.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee contemplates a mneptok-smoothie
<mneptok> Madpilot: "horrific." not "revolting."
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, no that *would* be revolting
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> sumnabiznatch! damn only have a level of 5 in here, I feel like a peon for real now
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i'm *great* on a cracker!
* mneptok makes his own sauce, right in the pouch!
<Madpilot> ...
<mneptok> *wriggle*
<nixternal> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> grrrr
<Jucato> right.. call us then leave... :P
<nixternal> haha, I am not even on that list, I am the silent killah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> my dog looses his manhood tomorrow, and I think he knows it
<nixternal> s/looses/loses
<Jucato> -kops
<Jucato> !-kops
<ubotu> kops is <alias> ops-#kubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-27 15:53:31
<mneptok> nixternal: makes its own sauce, right in the pouch!
<nixternal> wth!
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nixternal: fixed
<nixternal> hahah, you see that in #kubuntu
<Madpilot> Jucato, no, it's his dog getting fixed, not nixternal
<Madpilot> I hope
<nixternal> dude said exit like 5 times, and someone responded /exit, and he replied with a duh thanks!
<nixternal> ya, me too
<Jucato> heh sorry I meant about the !kops thing :)
<nixternal> why did you fix it?
<nixternal> nobody uses it anyways I don't think, at least I haven't seen it in a while
<Jucato> just in case :)
<Jucato> so that I can do !kops in here and bug you too :D
<nixternal> did you guys just hear that?
<Madpilot> nobody in #kubuntu uses the kops tell? #ubuntu's ops tell gets regular exercise...
<nixternal> oh wait, that is just my pillow calling me
<nixternal> g'nite all!
<Jucato> night nixternal )
<Jucato> :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, who else can we gloat to do you think?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: dunno.  i'm sure we can find someone
<mneptok> elkbuntu: what is it you got into?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, UDS
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: karl.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: unlikely any of the support folks will be there
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ooh right!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, aww
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Ubuntu Live.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: dodgy
<elkbuntu> mneptok, not likely
<mneptok> eLiberatica? :)
* Hobbsee continues to bounce around happily
* Jucato didn't know Hobbsee was like a rubber ball...
* Jucato runs and hides
<Hobbsee> :P
* tritium shoots a marble at Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee beats tritium 
<tritium> Please, not the pointy stick!
* Fujitsu steals the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!! and attacks Hobbsee with it.
<Hobbsee> you cant
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Hobbsee
* Fujitsu was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (DOOM!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> tritium: heh.  *throws into the briar bush*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tritium> heh
<Madpilot> not all of us run funky auto-rejoin/auto-unban scripts, you know
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Fujitsu> Curses.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i realise that
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you just wait.  if i ever became a staffer...
* Fujitsu is glad Hobbsee has no uber-powers in #ubuntu-au... :P
<Madpilot> !sr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Fujitsu kicks Ubugtu into working again.
* Hobbsee kicks Fujitsu into working.  get working on u-u-s
* Fujitsu grumbles.
<Fujitsu> I've been dealing in bugs all day. I got like 900 karma omglolz.
<jenda> Good mornin'
* Fujitsu looks for stuff to upload.
<Fujitsu> Hi jenda.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: keep going :)
<jenda> congrats, elkbuntu :)
<mneptok> !yu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> guess not
<mneptok> (FYI, Serbia has yet to adopt a new TLD)
<Fujitsu> mneptok: Thanks for that really, really useful piece of info!
<Fujitsu> I'm sure it will benefit my life in many previously unthought-of ways.
<jenda> Well, actually, I was surprised at how interesting it was, compared to the stuff mneptok usually spews.
* jenda runs
<mneptok> Fujitsu: and likewise, we're all *really* glad to know details of your personal life.
<Madpilot> ... there are moments when the hand-holding some users seem to need gets really tiresome...
* Hobbsee throws Madpilot into the compactor
<Hobbsee> ugh, yes
* Madpilot notices the lack of users inside the compactor with him, and relaxes...
* jenda finds a mneptok to add on top
* Hobbsee wonders if they'll come out dutch
<Madpilot> I'm seriously considering taking a week off from #ubuntu
<Fujitsu> This compactor seems to be getting a bit of use lately.
<Fujitsu> A good investment, it appears.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: indeed!
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: then no one would help!  :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, Madpilot see my latest blog post ;)
<elkbuntu> err no.. second latest
* Hobbsee waits for it to syndicate
<elkbuntu> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=80
<elkbuntu> it *is* syndicated
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, saw that
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, the 'actual users in the blender' one? Lovely.
<Hobbsee> thought you'd blogged about UDS or something
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, no, not yet
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Madpilot> I votes we add that to the /topic here!
<elkbuntu> hmm... does anyone get the feeling jorge bernal recently changed blogging software?
<Hobbsee> yes
* Hobbsee had that happen when she moved to wordpress
<jenda> elkbuntu: for some reason, I've always read that as geeksophistical, and not till now have I noticed it's geekosophical :)
<Tm_T> morning kids
<Hobbsee> hi todler
<elkbuntu> jenda, hehe
<GazzaK> morning folks
* mneptok pees on a Debian maintainer
<Fujitsu> mneptok: Who in particular?
<mneptok> David Martnez Moreno
<mneptok> Package: stratagus
<mneptok> State: not installed
<mneptok> Version: 2.1-9.1
<mneptok> Stratagus is now at v2.3. all the game data packs require the data and engine revision match precisely. thus, an old version means the package is useless.
<Hobbsee> uh...
<mneptok> ?
<Hobbsee> useful of it
<mneptok> game mods need to be updated to reflect changes in the engine
<Hobbsee> yep
<mneptok> "maintainer" in only the loosest sense of the word.
<GazzaK> ping Seveas :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> oi Hobbsee :'(
<Hobbsee> heh
<GazzaK> you are getting really trigger happy
<GazzaK> do you kick on sight now?
<GazzaK> meh
* GazzaK tickles Hobbsee so she wets herself
<mneptok> she's preparing to profess her undying love for me, and she's excited.
<GazzaK> mneptok, I've seen the photo, and I find that really difficult to believe
<Hobbsee>  /remove mneptok : now, i was going to kick GazzaK, but mneptok appears to deserve it more.
<Hobbsee> dammit
<GazzaK> has mneptok lost his chanserv.py?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> oh, here he is
<GazzaK> damn
<GazzaK> shh
* Hobbsee gives mneptok a BOOT TO THE HEAD.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<GazzaK> oops, hello ompaul
* GazzaK hides
<ompaul> morning
<GazzaK> Hobbsee was being a bully ompaul, tell her off :p
<mneptok> i need to get off my butt and become an Ubuntu member.
<Tm_T> kids
* Hobbsee didnt do nothing
<GazzaK> mneptok, erm yeah
<Tm_T> mneptok: same here
<Hobbsee> mneptok: have you done enough for ubuntu?  :P
<GazzaK> but mneptok you'd have to agree to the CoC then
* ompaul tells gazzak off for annoying Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs ompaul 
<mneptok> then i get get syndicated to planet.u.c and make my "Women in Ubuntu make my pee-pee feel tingly" post
<GazzaK> ompaul, I didn't, she attacked with no provocation
<GazzaK> mneptok, lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mneptok, and then you get your membership revoked which might not be good for your choice of job
<mneptok> GazzaK: and yes, dear. you're one of those women.
<mneptok> *pat*pat*
* GazzaK looks, nope I ain't a woman, but I do have man boobs
<mneptok> ompaul: but think of the huge win for Fedora and SuSE when all the female Ubuntu members get totally skeeved out and leave!
<Hobbsee> dinner
<GazzaK> dinner, but it's only 8:50 am !!! :p
<Hobbsee> 7.51pm here
<GazzaK> really, wooo
<GazzaK> hehe
<ompaul> mneptok, ehh the concept of SuSE getting a win would make me slightly *angry* and to quote a series from the 70's, "you wouldn't like me when I'm angry".
<GazzaK> I would
<ompaul> GazzaK, you are the exception that proves the rule?
<mneptok> ompaul: what, you turn green and deaf? >:)
* ompaul tucks into his shreddies
<ompaul> mneptok, blind with rage?
* ompaul is green already
* ompaul rofl
<mneptok> (Lou Ferrigno is mostly deaf) ;)
<GazzaK> ompaul, been painting the house again?
<ompaul> GazzaK, na I was being metaphysical
<ompaul> or some such
<mneptok> GazzaK: he's eating the diarrhea-flavored shreddies
<GazzaK> owww, big words
<ompaul> GazzaK, I also know debian-installer
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> (sorry, per FLOSS rules i am forced to use the word "diarrhea" in a sentence within 5 minutes of saying "SuSE")
<ompaul> mneptok, per FLOSS rules it would have been better if you had not used the S word at all
<GazzaK> I flossed this morning
<ompaul> see you went and said it again
<ompaul> My got up and go got up and went
* mneptok hankers for a hunka cheese
<mneptok> diarrhea.
<ompaul> you've got your quote
<ompaul> quota even
* mneptok ticks the to-do item
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> mneptok, for every S box in my job there is a slow culture of them getting replaced with mostly ubuntu and debian etch boxes
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYHmMptQ-f0
<mneptok> ompaul: mostly SPARC?
<ompaul> I really would like to turn it into an lvm raid HA distributed network
<ompaul> mneptok, na mostly running X :0 -query $main-server-per-site
<GazzaK> I'm sad that my request to my boss to look into the possibility of rolling out linux (Ubuntu) fell on closed ears :'(
<ompaul> GazzaK, be happy, you can now choose a new boss
<GazzaK> even the talk of using OpenOffice was thrown out
* ompaul hands GazzaK a gnu/ for his line the next time he goes to say it
<mneptok> GazzaK: sudo apt-get update && sudo autoremove your-ass-from-there
<GazzaK> ompaul, well Se\/eas and I were talking about something very close to that last night
<ompaul> GazzaK, apt-get remove --purge boss?
<GazzaK> it's be cool, as I'd move to ams, but scary as i'd be working with him :p
<ompaul> ams ... .. .
<GazzaK> amsterdam
<ompaul> ahh, I thought you were talking about Alfred M
* ompaul exhales
<ompaul> a classic line from another channel: "sounds good, I'd rather not read perl if necessary :)"
* ompaul goes about his appointments wearing his http://www.ifso.ie tshirt
<ompaul> later ya all
<Seveas> Fujitsu, nothing wrong with ubugtu..
<Fujitsu> Seveas: It's not notifying of new bugs.
<Seveas> where?
<Seveas> ah right
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> I think I know what brok it
<Fujitsu> Great :)
* Hobbsee throws snails at Seveas 
<Fujitsu> Ooh, violent.
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
* Seveas eats Hobbsee 
<GazzaK> snails, ummm tasty
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, had dinner then?
* Hobbsee pokes around inside Seveas 
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yeah
<Seveas> Hobbsee, that tickles!
* Hobbsee pokes around a bit harder
* Hobbsee gets out the pin, and starts poking with that
<Fujitsu> Seveas: What {wa,i}s the issue?
<Seveas> the issue is still there, it's just being more vrbose about it now
* elkbuntu does the "I'm going to UDS" dance in front of Seveas :)
* Seveas does the "I'm going to destroy .au dance"
<elkbuntu> Seveas, can you do it while im in Sevilla?
<Seveas> no
<elkbuntu> that way it saves hobbsee also
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> H-bomb has been launched already
* Hobbsee joins in with elkbuntu 
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You're also going?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yep
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, she was supposed to go to the last one... except she had exams
<Fujitsu> Bah, Ubuntu > exams. Get your priorities straight!
<mneptok> i'm sure there lots of opportunities for Hobbsee to be "examined" at a UDS
* Seveas sets mneptok on fire
<mneptok> this is why i'm having "MY NIPPLES CAN'T SEE YOU. LOOK UP." t-shirts made for the ladies
* Hobbsee enjoys the heat of the burning mneptok.
<Hobbsee> mmm...warm
<Seveas> mneptok, *you* should be wearing that shirt
<elkbuntu> Seveas, he should be wearing a shirt.. any shirt.. at all times. period.
<Seveas> heh
<Hobbsee> haha
<elkbuntu> even more importantly, one that covers his whole torso
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you should come!
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah.. come to UDS! :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, are you being sponsored?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yep :) i wouldnt get there any other way
* Hobbsee cuddles elkbuntu 
<Seveas> darn
* Hobbsee has to survive with elkbuntu on the plane :P
<Hobbsee> Seveas: why darn?
<Seveas> double standards at canonical
<elkbuntu> explain?
<Seveas> "You can't be sponsored twice in a row", yet I know quite a few people who have been
<elkbuntu> hmm.. where does it say this?
<Hobbsee> probably says that the people who are beings ponsored twice in a row should probably be staff
<elkbuntu> it might also depend on how critical it is to have said person at the summit
<elkbuntu> Seveas, quinn is going to be there again too
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: wonder if they're inviting david (compiz guy)
<elkbuntu> but i agree with Hobbsee.. they should employ me :
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fujitsu> You are LoCo god, so I agree :)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: you can live under my desk and sing me Cocteau Twins songs through my shift ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> where is UDS
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mneptok fires up "Sea, Swallow Me"
<elkbuntu> mneptok, sounds great except for the part that involves living under your desk uncomfortably close to a region of you i have no desire to be near
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: carry a lighter, and some petrol / metho / etc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> or a gun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v mneptok]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> yay, result
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+m]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bee!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> awww
* Fujitsu chastises mneptok.
<peer> 05:49 -!- 14 - #ubuntu-ops: ban %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca [by Seveas, 146 secs ago] 
<peer> 05:49 -!- 14 - #ubuntu-ops: ban %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca [by Seveas, 146 secs ago] 
<peer> 05:49 -!- 14 - #ubuntu-ops: ban %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca [by Seveas, 146 secs ago] 
<peer> 05:49 -!- 14 - #ubuntu-ops: ban %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca [by Seveas, 146 secs ago] 
* Seveas pokes GazzaK in the eye
<elkbuntu> rofl
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ssh.sh]  by Hobbsee
* peer was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mneptok was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Seveas> mneptok, if you're going to troll we'll kick you out
<elkbuntu> i am now laughing so hard
<Seveas> darn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mneptok, if you're going to troll we'll kick you out
<elkbuntu> :
<Seveas> you're dangerously close to crossing some lines
<GazzaK> my eye, arghhhh
<GazzaK> hopefully tram lines :p
<mneptok> Seveas: if you're going to ban me i'll gladly leave
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wouldnt you get bored without mneptok here?
<Tm_T> what kindegarden is going on here?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, we still have GazzaK to play with
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, never. he has GazzaK
* elkbuntu ^5's Seveas
<GazzaK> meh
* GazzaK is scared now
* elkbuntu huggles GazzaK
<Hobbsee> Seveas: good point
<GazzaK> awww
<Fujitsu> GazzaK: You should be.
* Hobbsee takes GazzaK to number 3 airlock, and throws GazzaK out
* wheel was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<elkbuntu> he's still muted intentionally?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gong.birdhouse.org!#gaygeeks]  by Hobbsee
<GazzaK> meh, not there Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> no?
<GazzaK> then i'll have to ban him :p
<Tm_T> hmm, what was that, I wonder
<Hobbsee> [20:52]  <-- Tm_T has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " the looney one!").
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ssh.sh]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@gong.birdhouse.org!#gaygeeks]  by Hobbsee
<Tm_T> I see, I hate remove, I don't see reasons or anything
<Tm_T> (and I don't understand that reason either)
<elkbuntu> uhoh
<Hobbsee> not in your status window?
<Seveas> gobby is multiplayer vi
<Hobbsee> hehe, indeed
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no, nothing
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ahhh
<elkbuntu> Seveas, if your intention was to really peev him, you succeeded
<Tm_T> all I see is suddenly one window just disappears
<GazzaK> arghhhh, how can I erm, ignore one person, for just pm's
<Seveas> GazzaK, /ignore *!*@* private
<GazzaK> just one person?  would that be /ignore *!*@miranda/user/mentifisto private (for example)
<elkbuntu> that nick is familiar
<elkbuntu> for wrong reasons too.. iirc
<GazzaK> yeah, he is annoying
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yeah, should be
<GazzaK> never talking in a channel, it's always pm's, and ctcp pings
<GazzaK> yay, added
<GazzaK> mc44, do you wanna be added too :p
<mc44> hehe
<GazzaK> try again mc44
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> aww, it's quiet in here now...
<GazzaK> yeah, has mneptok run off? :-(
<Hobbsee> i'd say so :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: no, it's /quote silence NICK (stops all PM and /notice traffic at the server)
<nalioth> GazzaK: ^^
<Seveas> doesn't work
<Seveas> --- ubotu :No such nick/channel
<Seveas> after /qoute silence ubotu
<nalioth> perhaps it's /silence  (not sure which clients do what)
<nalioth> or /raw silence
<Seveas> neither of which work
<Seveas> all give the same response
<nalioth> it works for others, (and for me)
<Seveas> you need to give it a complete mask
<Seveas> not just a nick
* nalioth just woke up
<Seveas> how do you unsilence?
<Seveas> right, prefix mask with a -
<GazzaK> nalioth, ?
<GazzaK> nalioth, "/ignore *!*@miranda/user/mentifisto ctcp dcc noti priv" was what I set, and that seemed to work
<nalioth> GazzaK: right, but /silence or /quote silence stops it at the server
<GazzaK> does it tell you if it is set right?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> it tells you if it's set wrong
<Seveas> to get a list of silences, use /silence
<GazzaK> cool
<GazzaK> thanks folks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Hello
<ikonia_> hurro
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> does anyone know what the "+6" flag does?
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, it allows you to receive messages from unregged users
<nalioth> woops
<nalioth> Seeker`: ^^^
<nalioth> Seeker`: when you /msg nickserv set unfiltered on <enter>, nickserv grants you the +6
<Seeker`> ah, ok. Thanks
<ikonia_> could someone check if the user Andeh is banned from any freenode channels please
<ikonia_> or a ban on this network address andy@ip51cd5a98.adsl-surfen.hetnet.nl
<nalioth> ikonia_: you'll have to check each channel ban list yourself
<ikonia_> ahhh right
<nalioth> that level of omniscience is beyond us
<ikonia_> I thought there may have been a master ban list
* Seeker` adds "become omniscient" to his TODO list
* Hobbsee looks in
* elkbuntu adds mjunx to her 'this dude is soooo a troll' list
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides Hobbsee's teddy
* Hobbsee ignores GazzaK 
<GazzaK> meh
* Seeker` hides GazzaK 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, damn__ said: !foo is foo
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, damn__ said: !foo is also bar
<Pici> Are there any plans to change the topic in #ubuntu to divert Feisty Beta people into #ubuntu+1 ?
<apokryphos> when it's announced, sure
<mc44> it is out now
<Pici> Yep. I dont see an official notice, but everyones yelling about it in #ubuntu
<mc44> the topic in -devel is official no? :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> some idiot found a hidden dir on the server that has yesterday's aborted attempt at beta isos
<Amaranth> and they're blabbing about it all over
<mc44> heh
<mc44> well its out for real now
<Amaranth> oh, so it is
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, muguest said: !feisty is The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is in beta.  Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<muguest> just made a quick change to feisty on ubotu.  it had only been partially fixed.  i guess you guys need to approve it?
<apokryphos> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha.  Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<muguest> "at the moment it is alpha" needs to be fixed
<apokryphos> !no feisty is <reply> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubotu> I'll remember that apokryphos
<apokryphos> yes
<muguest> thank you ;)
<Mez> !botabuse | apokryphos
<ubotu> apokryphos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<apokryphos> @lart mez
* Ubugtu beats mez senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Mez> :P
<apokryphos> how you doing?
<apokryphos> @lart Mez for always being on air
* Ubugtu signs Mez up for AOL for always being on air
<Mez> am no always on air !!
<nixternal> apokryphos: Mez already has AOL
<nixternal> he is their spokesperson
<Mez> nixternal, who told you ?
<Mez> :O
<nixternal> nmap :)
<nixternal> haha
<apokryphos> he's the salesman, I know
<Mez> apokryphos, nope, I jsut send out the CDs
<apokryphos> how do you force them to use it?
<muguest> nixternal, do you think flourish would be appropriate for me to attend as a freshman college student?
<nixternal> muguest: sure
<nixternal> muguest: the place will be loaded with people from 13 on up :)
<muguest> so it's free if I register online?
<muguest> chance of free t-shirts! =)
<Mez> apokryphos, I dont force them to use it, I'm tin the drinks coaser business
<apokryphos> 8)
<nixternal> muguest: yes, free if you register online and I believe their is the possibility of free shirts as well, dunno why else they would ask for a size :)
<muguest> nixternal: cool, i'll definitely try to make it down there. should i bring my laptop?
<nixternal> up to you, but if you plan on staying for the hack fest I would bring it
<muguest> nixternal: hack fest?
<ompaul> @now boston
<nixternal> hack-a-thon actually. they are going to pick a couple of projects and write some code for it on Saturday night
<nixternal> muguest: where are you located that you want to come to Chicago for this?
<muguest> nixternal: i will try to get down there saturday then.  it'll be my first computer-related event.  I am in barrington, but currently at college in milwaukee
<nixternal> arg, you are 10 minutes up Barrington raod from me
<nixternal> #ubuntu-chicago :) </shameless plug>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> I guess I did ;p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> sigh
<pleia2> terrorist [n=heh@pool-71-247-98-152.nycmny.east.verizon.net]  requested unknown CTCP RAPE from #ubuntu-wome
<pleia2> I just /removed them for now
<LjL> he's taco|king now for the record, watch out
<pleia2> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL>  abortd_ is n=abortd@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com (Ben)  is on #kubuntu, he was banned (with nick AbortD) several times in several channels, watch
<ubotu> In ubotu, wyndblade said: the bot is intelligent :P
<LjL> PriceChild, everyone: i have a feeling that kalila_ might be the attacker, don't you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> grrr
<Pricey> just as they appear, my connection drops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
<LjL> PriceChi1d: what make is your acoustic coupler?
<LjL> i want to get one of those too. perhaps a faster model though, like 60bps
<PriceChi1d> Its a wireless network down to a BT Home Hub :P
<nalioth> PriceChi1d: did you say "Heinz Franks and Beans" cans and waxed butchers string?
<PriceChi1d> Hehe I know its ridiculous :)
<PriceChi1d> And I've got to bare with it for 4 1/2 weeks :(
<mc44> PriceChi1d: you need a long ethernet cable :)
<Amaranth> that doesn't seem like something we want
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Amaranth> someone want to 'fix' that? :)
<Seveas> .!envy is suckage
<Seveas> like that?
<Amaranth> something like that
<Amaranth> !nvidia9
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Amaranth> who the hell?
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> !-envy
<ubotu> envy aliases: nvidia9 - added by LjL on 2006-12-09 03:22:01
<Amaranth> !-nvidia9
<ubotu> nvidia9 is <alias> envy - added by Amaranth on 2006-11-22 10:04:26
<Amaranth> bleh, doesn't tell who changed it
<Seveas> hang on
<Amaranth> <Spidernet>     ?
<Amaranth> anyone know what language that is?
<mc44> greek
<Seveas> greek
<Seveas> Amaranth, pricechild changed it
<Amaranth> Seveas: I suspected as much
<Amaranth> envy is a forums people thing
<Amaranth> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Seveas> !no nvidia9 is <reply> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> PriceChi1d: envy is not supported, please don't teach it to the bot :)
<PriceChi1d> Amaranth, neither is nvidia9 ?
<Amaranth> PriceChi1d: it's less hacky than envy
<Amaranth> it uses proper packages
<PriceChi1d> I added it because nvidia9 was there and I assumed it ok.
<PriceChi1d> Sorry if it weren't :)
<PriceChi1d> hehe ok
<LjL> even milone somewhat recognizes that envy is not "too" proper, since he also offers packages himself
<Amaranth> nvidia9 is really only there because _I_ was providing the packages so I knew they were fine :)
<PriceChi1d> hmm i think lupine's packages are back anyway.... but never fixed the factoid...
<PriceChi1d> ahh ok Amaranth :)
<Amaranth> but i taught lupine how to do it the right way so they're good too
<Seveas> Amaranth, it's not as if an nvidia update in lrm isn't mindnumbingly easy
<Seveas> replace .run file, increase version number, build
<Seveas> Done
<Seveas> ati updates are slightly more difficult but meh...
<Amaranth> Seveas: that's why i'm confident lupine is doing it right :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChi1d said: forget envy
<LjL> try with your nickname :P
<Amaranth> PriceChi1d: don't have to do that
<Amaranth> PriceChi1d: just put something in there saying it's not supported like automatix and easyubuntu
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Amaranth> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<PriceChild> ah ok :)
<PriceChild> LjL, no... just SOMEONE hasn't updated nicks yet ;)
<Amaranth> make sure it's clear that we won't help them
<PriceChild> if it weren't for my dodgy connection wouldn't have this problem thoug h:)
<PriceChild> bots broken :(
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> envy
<PriceChild> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy...
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> envy is a Python scrip....
<PriceChild> <ubotu> But envy already means something else!
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> !-envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !no envy is a test
<ubotu> I know nothing about envy yet, LjL
<PriceChild> no and forget then don't work either
<LjL> !envy is a test
<ubotu> But envy already means something else!
<LjL> old little problem that
<LjL> !unforget envy
<ubotu> I suddenly remember envy again, LjL
<LjL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<LjL> change it now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<GazzaK> Burgwork, everytime your blog gets posted on here, I get really hungry :p  please stop posting, it's making a right mess of my diet :-)
<Burgwork> umm?
<Burgwork> I don't talk about food
<Seveas> Burgwork, he thinks a CoreyBurger is the latest treat from McDonalds
<GazzaK> :-)
<GazzaK> it makes me hungry
<GazzaK> I think I need to work on my willpower
* mc44 tempts GazzaK with a whopper
<GazzaK> oww, thats a big one
<GazzaK> eek
<Seveas> GazzaK, in amsterdam, not far from what we visite yesterday, there's a small shop selling the tastiest and largest homemade burgers evah
<GazzaK> meh
<GazzaK> I might have to pop over for a visit you know
<GazzaK> Seveas, what was that ignore style thing nali0th got me using earlier?  the pm and notice one?
<Burgwork> I am going for burgers with a coworker tongiht
<Seveas> /silence
<GazzaK> does that save it or are the settings lost each logout?
<Seveas> dunno
<GazzaK> Burgwork, nice burgers or McD's cardboard
<Burgwork> good ones
<Burgwork> at a local brewpub
* GazzaK just ate a yummy spag boll
<GazzaK> cool
<nalioth> spag ball ?
<Seveas> GazzaK, lost on disconnect
<Seveas> aka useless :)
<GazzaK> yeah
<LjL> Seveas: well not useless...
<LjL> if someone is flooding me *and* attacking a channel, it's quite useful
<GazzaK> LjL, in this particular case it is, as it was to stop a user pm'ing me each time I join
<nalioth> GazzaK: what kind of user?
<LjL> GazzaK: still, many clients have features to execute given commands on connect
<GazzaK> nalioth, a person in #tapthru "Mentifisto", tonight he is quiet, phew, but even though he/she seems okay, I keep getting pm'ed on joining quite a lot, even after asking nicely for them to not do so.
<GazzaK> it's not a massive problem
<GazzaK> just annoying
<nalioth> GazzaK: what does he PM you? (you can tell me in a PM)
<GazzaK> it's nothing rude or anything, just chatting
<GazzaK> but this is after I kept asking for him to not pm
<GazzaK> nothing to worry about nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK wonders how much more annoying he can be in -nofftopik
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> This is horrible :(
<Burgwork> lovely
<Burgwork> the alarm installer in our office just cut half our wiring
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> Burgwork, good on him, top quality work there
<Burgwork> ya, pretty much
<Seeker`> Burgwork: network wiring?
<Burgwork> yep
<GazzaK> sue him :p
<Burgwork> nah, just make them pay for the rewiring
<GazzaK> yep, and get some upgrades for free
<GazzaK> how many cables are damaged?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Pad the bill a bit. :)
<GazzaK> how how long a run is it?
<bill_k> i'm sure it was fiber too ;)
<GazzaK> make sure it is installed by a proper cable guy, and tested properly, that costs loads
<GazzaK> bill_k, that might be a bit ott
<beuno> well, tecnically that would make the network safer, right?
<bill_k> bueno, fiber? no difference between that and copper for security
<bill_k> beuno*
<beuno> no, less terminals on the network  :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, maddash said: !kernel compile is too damn long
<Burgwork> bill_k: fibre is more difficult to tap undetectably
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-24
<PriceChild> Woo I think I'm finally back... :O
<SportChick> alindeman, nalioth, jenda, Seveas, apokryphos: anyone feel like helping my hubby set up a _software_ raid (this time)?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: terminal paste is <reply> To copy or paste in the terminal, use ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v respectively.
<Tm_T> paint and middleclick isn't enough?
<Tm_T> paint as selecr
<Tm_T> select
<cables> well maybe that should be in the factoid too
<PriceChild> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Tm_T> maybe because all those are standard stuff, it doesn't need separate factoid?
<cables> but I often help someone, and halfway through I realize that people are typing the commands in manually
<PriceChild> I'm not sure that belongs in the factoid...
<SportChick> w 6
<cables> PriceChild, new factoid maybe? People often use commands in #ubuntu, and some people don't know they can just paste into it, since the "normal" way (ctrl-v) doesn't work.
<kgoetz> is ^shift+[c,v]  standard? i thought only gnome-term did that
<cables> kgoetz, ctrl-c/v is what most apps use... gnome-term uses ctrl-shift-c/v, which is different...
<cables> so people give up on trying to paste stuff
<kgoetz> cables: i know its different, my point is 'should something g-t specific be in a factoid about terminals in general'
* kgoetz thinks xterm should be meantioned, but thats an aside
<cables> kgoetz, most Ubuntu users use g-t, so I think it should be mentioned,  at least in a separate factoid (termpaste?)
<kgoetz> cables: whats wrong with "right click -> paste" as an instruction
<cables> kgoetz, what do you mean by that?
<kgoetz> making factoids for apps with weird keys is just anoying. g-t as with almost all other apps has right click -> paste. why meantion all sorts of wierd key combos?
<cables> kgoetz, most people from Windows don't use right click - paste, and people from Windows makes up a good portion of Ubuntu users. Also, I almost never use right>paste, and a lot of people don't seem to have figured that out
<kgoetz> cables: most poeopel from windows dont? i think your generalising. (to side track to newbies) most newbies either use right click or the 'edit' menu in my experiance.
<kgoetz> anyone who knows enough to know how to ^c should know to look in edit to imho
<kgoetz> as an added bonus, in edit (in g-t) it has the key combo
<cables> kgoetz, true, you're probably right
<kgoetz> *shrug* maybe. i'll just hope i am.
<cables> ok :)
<kgoetz> :)
<cables> i give up :)
<kgoetz> thanks for the suggestion though :)
<cables> one thing, is it considered rude to join #ubuntu-ops before I /msg ubotu bla is bla so I can argue my point?
<cables> Or is that just annoying...
<kgoetz> if your joining here you can argue the point from teh start (save mesaging the bot), otherwise no, its good to do
<cables> ok
<cables> thanks
<kgoetz> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gouki> 'night tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> gouki: hey
<atoponce> Seveas: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !herd5
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 5, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<tonyyarusso> !beta
<ubotu> Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean you should use it.  Final releases happen when they do for a reason; unless you'd like to become familiar with those reasons through a system that won't boot, just be patient.
<tonyyarusso> !no, beta is To download Feisty Fawn Beta, visit http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 - read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades, and consider doing the tests at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing - Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean you should use it.  Final releases happen when they do for a reason; unless you'd like to become famili
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> lol, longest factoid ever
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> Oh well, it's all important, and hopefully not often called in #ubuntu, so I'll leave it for now.
<tonyyarusso> !no, herd5 is <alias> beta
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !herd4
<ubotu> beta is To download Feisty Fawn Beta, visit http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 - read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades, and consider doing the tests at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing - Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean you should use it.  Final releases happen when they do for a reason; unless you'd like to become famil
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !beta
<ubotu> beta is Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<Jucato> !no beta is <reply> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Jucato> !beta
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Did you change anything?
<Jucato> !beta
<tonyyarusso> (I modified to fix the cutoff in /msg, btw)
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: I removed the "beta is" part
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Ah, good call
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i have just opened up #ubuntu-powerpc and #ubuntu-ppc since that platform is no longer supported by Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: One forwards to the other presumably?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: do you use powerpc?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: no
<tonyyarusso> only to compile
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: join #ubuntu-ppc please
<Seveas> atoponce, pong
<joejaxx> Seveas: may i pm you?
<Seveas> joejaxx, no need to ask
<Seveas> pm is always open
<nalioth> joejaxx: are you causing trouble, again?
<joejaxx> nope :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nalioth: well, it is supported by the community (like universe and multiverse), but it may be good to gather them around anyway 8)
<Jucato> round 'em up! :)
<nalioth> i'm currently having fun with herd 5 LiveCD on my iMac
<nalioth> i'm amazed that sound and video work ootb now
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> Beryl and Compiz merging? woooooooah
<apokryphos> Really quite surprised
<GazzaK> yeah, that is something I never expected
<GazzaK> I hope they get the best of both, as then it'll be fab
<nalioth> GazzaK: isn't that the point of a merge?
<GazzaK> well yeah :p
<GazzaK> okay, hope they keep the bits I like and lose the bits I don't
<apokryphos> Obviously it's a great idea, but....
<apokryphos> "We do indeed need to choose a third, new name in a merge, and of course (again) rename the beryl-named components, for the obvious reasons."
<apokryphos> .._what?_
* nalioth renames apokryphos 
<apokryphos> I'm gonna post on the list
<GazzaK> nooooo, it'll cause a fight :p
<mc44> I hope they go with comperyl
<nalioth> mc44: i think a drug company has copyrighted that name
<nalioth> don't use it again.
* mc44 takes 500mg of comperyl
<mc44> oh dear everything is wobbling now
<GazzaK> how about bouncy-majik... say's what it does on the tin
<nalioth> mc44: does 'everthing' have transparent transformations?
<mc44> nalioth: yeah, and motion blur. Wow this stuff is good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> apokryphos, the ban you set in #ubuntu seems to cause problems for a user named maltron
<GazzaK> the one for *malt*
<apokryphos> hm
<nalioth> apokryphos: ruh roh
<apokryphos> I have spoken to him; he's not malt :P. I'll just change the bans for now.
<nalioth> apokryphos: ban wisely
<GazzaK> yeah, he was pleasant :-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nalioth> this is not 'spray and pray'
<GazzaK> lol
<apokryphos> malt* is hardly spray and pray
<nalioth> apokryphos: it hit maltron the innocent
<apokryphos> bad maltron
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kazim86 said: ubotu: who is your master?
<GazzaK> haha
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
<PriceChild> :P
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* nalioth smells mutton
<nalioth> dsfgsdk: is a common troll nick asking common troll questions
<effie_jayx> mutton?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: do you know what mutton is?
<effie_jayx> no :S
<nalioth> mutton is the meat of sheep
<effie_jayx> right
<effie_jayx> ehehehe ... I got the pun now
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  thanks
<nalioth> de nada
<nalioth> TROLL. TROLL. TROLLLLL
<PriceChild> hehe
<Hobbsee> oookay then
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, go to bed! :P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: NO!!!
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> @now dublin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: March 24 2007, 13:29:02 - Next meeting: MOTU in 2 days
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Hobbsee> MOTU meeting?
<ompaul> I do this for hobbsee >> s/\?/\./
<Hobbsee> migth even be able to make that one, too
<effie_jayx> how do I trigger the automatix info on ubotu
<PriceChild>  !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PriceChild> gah I thoguht the space would stop it
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> :D
<nalioth> PriceChild: you know you live to spam.
<PriceChild> I tried!!! :)
* PriceChild watches ubuntu in #ubuntu
* effie_jayx so does effie_jayx, he hands PriceChild  some pop-corn
<PriceChild> grrrr
<effie_jayx> what ? don't like butter popcorn?
<effie_jayx> :S
<PriceChild> nope, summit else
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> Seveas: i was just going to ask where i could find your chanserv helper script for xchat, but i found it
<atoponce> just looking for something similar to either download or code for irssi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pricey said: no feisty is <reply> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Pricey> gah
<nalioth> always causing trouble . . . .
<ikonia_> sorry called ops -should have asked in here
<ikonia_> apokryphos: apologies - quick on the draw
<PriceChild> ikonia_, no you did the right one :)
<PriceChild> (i think :P )
<apokryphos> sure
<ikonia_> he wasn't being rude I could/should have probably just asked in here
<ikonia_> a tad trigger happy
<apokryphos> but he was mildly flooding, so it's the right call
<apokryphos> ikonia_: a small tip: so ops know the reason for you using !ops straight away, you can do this: !ops | X and Y are flooding
<ikonia_> apokryphos: ahhh that gets piped through - thanks
<Tm_T> hmm, is calling people idiots polite?
<ikonia_> not really
<nalioth> Tm_T: yes, it is.
<ikonia_> is it ?
<nalioth> if the shoe fits . . .
<ikonia_> ooooh cool
<Tm_T> heh
<PriceChild> its "politer" than some things...
<PriceChild> * "more polite"
<ikonia_> I once got banned for saying someone was too dumb to use ubuntu
<apokryphos> Tm_T: where?
<ikonia_> I thought idiot was much worse than that
<Tm_T> apokryphos: #ubuntu+1, first calling sabdfl as liar and explaining it by calling users idiots
<apokryphos> well, he does lie, but.... ;-)
<Tm_T> but hey, you can't say it out loud! ;)
<nalioth> how else can you describe "Bob" who came in to #help yesterday complaing about his user password.  "Bob" was identified to services, so i told "Bob" to /msg nickserv set password NEWPASS.  Turns out "Bob" didn't have any trouble with "Bob", but instead was having password trouble with his other nick "Robert_Pince_Nez" (and he expected us all to know that)
<ikonia> he's a good user he just gets frustred by people not listening or playing dum
<nalioth> "Bob" was an idiot.
<Tm_T> nalioth: true
<Tm_T> apokryphos: not that he's been bad boy, just find it bit funny to have that agressive attitude
<ikonia> hey PriceChild I didn't realise that we're currenlty hosting the beryl trac at the moment
<ikonia> (we as in cross-lfs)
<PriceChild> ikonia, pardon?
<ikonia> PriceChild: you work on beryl don't you
<PriceChild> ikonia, "work on"... haha... I've packages a few releases and host repos. I also support, but i don't work on the code
<ikonia> PriceChild: ahhh apologies thats why my comment made no sense to you
<PriceChild> > pm
<ikonia> PriceChild: sure
* apokryphos high-fives PriceChild -- good stuff
<apokryphos> PriceChild: so what's happening about release? Compiz+Beryl on the CDs still?
<PriceChild> apokryphos, compiz on cd. beryl in universe
<apokryphos> I see; good to know.
<PriceChild> apokryphos, did you know they're merging?
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> I also complained on the list about the apparent decision to get a new name
<apokryphos> hm, not sure if it's gone through though; must see if I set myself up properly
<apokryphos> PriceChild: are you on the beryl-dev list?
<PriceChild> apokryphos, no but i read it
<Amaranth> kick?
<Amaranth> maybe not a ban though
<Amaranth> alright, leave the ban
<Amaranth> :D
<r0bby> could one of you please remove my ban :-x
<Netham45> can someone please remove my ban in #ubuntu?
<r0bby> I didn't do anything :(
<ompaul> r0bby, why?
<ompaul> you hit !ops
<Netham45> Im sorry I mass-ctcp'd the channel
<r0bby> because i didn't do anything
<r0bby> I figured it'd just give me a list
<nalioth> r0bby: you hit !ops , TWICE
<ompaul> in two channels
<r0bby> I hit it oNCE
<darxx> greetings folks
<nalioth> r0bby: you did it in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<r0bby> ompaul: I pasted it for the user
<darxx> i got banned for pasting a bunch of text
<r0bby> i apologize
<Netham45> I got banned for sending a CTCP to the channel... can I be unbanned?
<darxx> please remove the ban coz i'm a noob and i didn't know what i was doing
* r0bby hugs ompaul
<r0bby> sorry
<r0bby> ...any chance that ban can be lifted
<nalioth> Netham45: darxx: you've both been heard
<Netham45> i know what I did, I admit to it, woo, can I be unbanned now?
<darxx> i sincerely apologise for any inconveniance cause
<r0bby> \that wasnt seual
<r0bby> :/
<ompaul> r0bby, cease conversing I am thinking
<Amaranth> How do we handle Seveas's autobans?
<nalioth> Amaranth: we let seveas handle them
<ompaul> they are his
<darxx> nalioth: i was rabidphage when i got banned i guess
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yes thats the same ferronica
<Amaranth> Netham45: you'll have to talk to Seveas
<Netham45> who's Seveas?
<gnomefreak> she was trollling in #ubuntu a few days ago
<r0bby> another op
<Amaranth> darxx: you too
* Netham45 thought it was a bot.....
<ompaul> gf ask / suggest in -ot
<Amaranth> only the person that banned you can unban you
<darxx> Amaranth: talk to seveas about what?
* Netham45 is thinking it would be easier to just flush his IP out.....
<r0bby> NO! don't ban evade that's a bad thing
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw but the trolling gave it away in #ubuntu about a week ago maybe 5 days
<Amaranth> darxx: about getting the ban removed
* Netham45 feels... politically incorrect today.....
<Amaranth> r0bby: future reference: /msg ubotu !ops > darxx   would have done what you wanted without pinging us
<r0bby> Amaranth: I know in the future i will
<r0bby> In all honesty i was trying to help him
<r0bby> not annoy you guys
<darxx> r0bby: thanks for your troubles.
<r0bby> so I apologize
<r0bby> darxx: it's no problem...even tho it got me banned...
<Amaranth> so, i think r0bby at least can be excused
<darxx> r0bby: oh no.. what can i say
<Amaranth> but it's not up to me
<Amaranth> ompaul, nalioth: ?
<ompaul> I lifted it
<Amaranth> alright
<ompaul> okay those with no business in the house of insanity sorry ops are free to go
<ompaul> :)
<darxx> there is no reply from seveas on private chat?
<nalioth> darxx: he's asleep.
<ompaul> more than likely not
<r0bby> ompaul: when have I ever caused trouble to begin with?
<darxx> ok
<Amaranth> darxx, Netham45: I'm sure Seveas will lift your bans when he gets back on IRC
<Amaranth> they weren't serious or anything
<ompaul> r0bby, now by asking me when :)
<darxx> Amaranth: wow cool
<ompaul> r0bby, seriously !ops is like hitting the fire alarm
<ompaul> as you can see
<r0bby> I didn't know that
<ompaul> you bring three ops vocally to you and who knows how many others are watching
<ompaul> it lights up screens of 30 people
<ompaul> there will be scroll backs and the rest of it
<r0bby> yeh
<r0bby> ompaul: I didn't mean to cause trouble
<r0bby> I'm a good boy
<r0bby> sort of :P
<ompaul> 21 actually
<ompaul> but anyway
<ompaul> others will highlight on ops :)
<ompaul> lets leave it
<nalioth>   /msg ubotu ops  | !tell NICK about ops   | !ops > NICK   all will work without raising cain
<ompaul> or ompaul for that matter
<darxx> thank you guys and r0bby thanks for taking the trouble..
<r0bby> next time im not taking time to help users
<r0bby> moral of the story
<r0bby> g'day ompaul thank you and sorry to annoy you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> autobans that are old can be removed anyway
<PriceChild> Haha its tsmithe's turn tonight LjL ;)
<tsmithe> uhoh what??
<tsmithe> my crappy connection?
<PriceChild> :)
<tsmithe> hnngh
<B|nTaRa> lo
<tsmithe> hi
<B|nTaRa> any ops alive ?
<Seveas> yes
<tsmithe> B|nTaRa, well, i was gonna play along pretending that i was an op, but, well, you just had to go ruin it by asking that question first.
<tsmithe> :P
<B|nTaRa> :)
* tsmithe hides from the Seveas
<Seveas> you should
<PriceChild> B|nTaRa, you want a test?
<B|nTaRa> Upon fixing this issue you will NOT automatically be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu if you have been temporarly forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. You will need to alert an op to the situation and he will assist you in rejoining #ubuntu.
<B|nTaRa> thats why im here
<PriceChild> please join #pricechild :)
<tsmithe> Seveas, oh yea
<tsmithe> make me :P
<tsmithe> (don't tell me that was a bad move)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> oh dear
<Seveas> hide
* tsmithe hides
<Seveas> I can still smell you
<tsmithe> that's cos i farted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @lart tsmithe
* Ubugtu shows tsmithe a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<tsmithe> that was uncalled for
<tsmithe> :'(
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<GazzaK> hee
<tsmithe> hoo
<Seveas> !ops-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Help PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, MikeB-, k_mandla or bapoumba!
<Seveas> do you really tolerate things in there like what's going on now? The language and botabuse are awful
<jenda> huh
<Seveas> 'dicking around'
* jenda checks
<Seveas> 'you suck'
<Seveas> abusing the bots to the point where I pull them out
<Seveas> to give a few examples
<jenda> Seveas: who abused the bots?
<jenda> Those bastards aren't making it easy for me :/
<GazzaK> ban them all, that'll make it quieter
<jenda> certainly.
<mc44> or just get GazzaK to scare them all into silence :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> GazzaK: get to it ;)
<atoponce> jenda: so, what's going on?
<jenda> bah, #ubuntuforums is infested with people that insist on using bad language just to show they can, or just to show they are being censored.
<GazzaK> I tried, but failed
<GazzaK> over to you jenda
<jenda> hehe
<mc44> GazzaK: you scared me into silence :)
<GazzaK> see, result :p
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> 11
<jenda> oops
<Seveas> jenda, 12
<jenda> 12???!
<jenda> No way.
<jenda> 11
<Fujitsu> Bah, it's obviously 13.
<mc44> @42
<Ubugtu> Okay, so ten out of ten for style, but minus several millions for good thinking, yeah?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-25
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you here?
<Hobbsee> what's elkbuntu's email address?
<atoponce> melissa AT meldraweb DOT com, per NickServ
<mc44> elkbuntu@ubuntu would work too Im sure :)
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<Hobbsee> quite possibly, yeah
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: please check your email - particularly, the email from dionne
<Hobbsee> (my forward to you)
<Hobbsee> seeing as we want to get that booked ASAP
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> oh bugger.. missed her
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Can I ban him for that ?
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking - probably
* tonyyarusso wants to for the poor grammar too, but...
<Mez> for threating to btflood :D
<tonyyarusso> done
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> some people...
* Mez wonders when this flood'll hapen and the channel will come screeching to a hald
<Fujitsu> Who's this?
<Mez> WinXpPro> Biggie Mistake
<Mez> <WinXpPro> Your channel will now Halt as i bring 2000+ bots to it
<Mez> <WinXpPro> ad then u will know what a Flood is!
<Mez> nalioth, ping
<Mez> or SportChick seeing as you're not /away
<SportChick> hi Mez
<Mez> SportChick, what's freenode policy on the above (threatening a botbet attack)
<SportChick> hrm
<SportChick> Mez: where is that from?
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: #ubuntu
<Mez> that was in PM (he also threated the same thing in #ubuntu before tonyyarusso kicked him
<SportChick> so far I see nothing
* SportChick will watch though
<Mez> me either, but cheers
* Mez nearly auto-fired at tabbot
<Madpilot> 2000 bot / actual IQ of threatening party = zero bots, I suspect
<Mez> Madpilot, sorry, error, division by zero
<Madpilot> exactly
<Mez> Damned trolls
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wow, sounds like fun. o.O
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Anyone feel like trading for a quiet channel?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, eduard said: ubotu - ho far is till the mars?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> the massive life-changing bot swarm never materialized?
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<nalioth> someone was threatening to bring 2000+ bots in to #ubuntu earlier
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<tsmithe> Seveas, ping
<tsmithe> Seveas, will Ubugtu ever be coming back to #ubuntuforums ?
<nalioth> oh no, Ubugtu has flown the coop
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: a guy i know from #motu sent email for 20+ channel (one of the staffers told him to do that) is that the right process?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i don't understand
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: to get rid of hte 20 channel limit
<nalioth> Hobbsee: gnomefreak wrote ambiguously (does he want 20 #ubuntu channels?)
<gnomefreak> its early for me today sorry :(
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i realise that, yeah.  he wants his 20 channel limit remove
<Hobbsee> d
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i got that now, but gnomefreaks original sentence puzzled me
* gnomefreak is easily confusing sometimes
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I usually have that effect
<Tm_T> just by my appearance (:
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak been having issues with apport-retrace the past few weeks and its not getting better
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: isnt beryl in universe? didnt know main devels needed to push it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they need to push stuff thru binary NEW
<Hobbsee> it is.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Seveas> beryl-in-main
<Seveas> and the world collapses
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  is it fixed now?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: world is laready collapsing - beryl and compiz are merging.
<Seveas> effie_jayx, what?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I KNOW!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Seveas> that scared the bejeezus out of me
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  beryl... the package seem to be broken
<Seveas> nocoment
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: we know.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: someone uploaded the wrong version or something.  enough said.
<effie_jayx> thanks guys ... I just wanted to know if it worked now :D
<Hobbsee> new packages are waiting in binary NEW
<gnomefreak> merging is bad imho
<Seveas> Hobbsee, prod $random_archive_admin ;)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: done.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, prod $random_archive_admin again
<Seveas> :p
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Isn't it more than beryl-plugins hasn't been NEWed at all yet?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's got sources in the archive..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Binary NEWed, then.
<Fujitsu> Not an incorrect version.
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah
<Hobbsee> aquamarine was the wrong version
<Hobbsee> didnt build.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<nalioth> we're having a bot problem, if y'all havent noticed
* PuMpErNiCkLe hadn't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are there 2000 of them?
<nalioth> if you're not being bothered, that's good
<elkbuntu> ooh, the turks again
<LjL> yeah the turks
<LjL> i've been bothered by two of them in PM
<LjL> but they weren't in #ubuntu (or had just left, didn't check, i banned anyway)
<elkbuntu> i'm yet to get one
<ompaul> LjL, let us know when you do pm
<LjL> ompaul: hm? you mean when i *get* pm?
<LjL> anyway i got only those two right on join, then nothing more
<LjL> or you mean when i ban based on PM?
<ompaul> stop, I will explain :)
<nalioth> LjL: we want to know then the buggers /msg you
<ompaul> when you get a pm, please announce the name
<LjL> okays
<ompaul> if you want to do it with a !sta f f here and then say bots name
<LjL> 85.108.121.198 and 61.94.175.168 were the ones i got, but i suppose they'd be long done
<ompaul> it would be useful
<ompaul> they will be done
<ompaul> already but - the eariler we get them the better
* ompaul wants a to visit certain internet cafes in turkey with a 2x4
<LjL> i'll join some clones
<nalioth> LjL: not necessary
<LjL> nalioth: it's not necessary, it just catches more of them
<effie_jayx> hehe
* effie_jayx plays inner circle's Bad Boys to end this episode of Ubuntu Ops 
<effie_jayx> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> GodTodd: please fix your quit message
<LjL> it's kind of... inappropriate
<GodTodd> sorry
<GodTodd> fixed
<LjL> unbanned
<LjL> make sure it stays fixed :)
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<kbrooks> hello
<kbrooks> Anyone here? ping.
<kbrooks> anyone there? okay...
<kbrooks> i think that ubuntu_noob is spamming something in #ubuntu
<kbrooks> erm, never mind
<kbrooks> sorry all
<kbrooks> bye
<elkbuntu> so... iirc... we have ubot3 because ubotu is struggling with load... now ubugtu's load is going to join it? hoo boy
<apokryphos> there will be two bots; they'll be duplicated
<elkbuntu> aha cool
<elkbuntu> but saves managing 3 or 4.. i getcha
<GodTodd> not sour grapes, but merely a question...how is a nick of "HornyHouseWife" family friendly?
<Tm_T> it's not IMO
<atoponce> it should be encouraged to be changed
<Tm_T> GodTodd: and is "godtodd" not any provocative then?
<Tm_T> ;)
<GodTodd> i was merely trying to discern where the line was
<Tm_T> I know, I was joking
<LjL> it's a difficult line to draw indeed
<GodTodd> i agree
<atoponce> i think HornyHouseWife is past that line
<Tm_T> agreed
<Seveas> godtodd is nowhere near that line...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> RIP Ubugtu
<PriceChild> permanent? :O
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> merged with ubotu
<mc44> as long as @t is safe :)
<Seveas> @t
<ubotu> Immortaliy can be achieved by wearing Mr. T's necklaces, but he is the only creature strong enough to carry this load
<mc44> woo!
<Seveas> %t
<ubotu> Mr. T is Tony Robinson's motivation.
<Seveas> (both @ and % will work for ubotu)
<PriceChild> how rare
<Seveas> not really :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, Is the load lessened with only one bot?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> @quit brb - final steps of maintenance
<PriceChild> wooo :)
<PriceChild> suppose everything only has to be parsed once this way :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, which channels is ubot3 in?
<apokryphos> #easyubuntu, #ubuntu-us, +#ubuntuforums-beginners, ##apple, #ubuntu-au, #ubuntu-il, #ubuntu-midwest, #ubuntu-ohio, #ubuntu-ops, #ubuntu-programming, +#ubuntu-ni, #ubuntu-chicago, #ubuntu-ca, #ubuntu-uk, #ubuntu-gr, #ubuntuforums-hardware
<apokryphos> have to shoot off for a bit though, see you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<darx> i was here with yesterday with a request to get my ban on #ubuntu lifted
<darx> is Seveas here atm?
<Seveas> no
<darx> Seveas: hi there
<darx> I got banned coz i foolishly pasted a bunch of code..
<darx> it was like a few months ago and i was a noob and still is
<darx> so please forgive me and accept my sicere apologies
<apokryphos> I really doubt you were banned for only pasting
<darx> apolryphos: yes.. what else could a noob do
<darx> as far as i know thats all that i think i did
<apokryphos> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apokryphos> darx: they could do a lot of other things.
<apokryphos> hm, is the bantracker up again?
<darx> apokryphos: i don't follow you..
<darx> ?:-(
* PriceChild reads the ban tracker
<darx> i was possibly known as rabidphage then
<darx> i don't know for sure
<PriceChild> darx, give us a few moments please
<apokryphos> 2007-02-15T13:19:20 <Rothbuntu> oh lawd ive been tricked
<apokryphos> 2007-02-15T13:19:26 <Rothbuntu> VISTA SAVE ME
<apokryphos> that and a few other things. You were trolling, not pasting.
<apokryphos> Lying to us is not a very nice way to go about things...
<darx> apokryphos: are you talking to me?
<apokryphos> ah, turns out t hat wasn't you; just another charming user at the same time
<apokryphos> darx: the ban will be lifted for now.
<apokryphos> it's very possible that the ban on you was a mix up, but we can't be sure.
<darx> apokryphos: well there you have it..
<apokryphos> darx: you can join #ubuntu directly now. Sorry about the hassle.
<darx> i'm pretty sure i won't get banned unless i'm in a religious channel
<darx> :)
<apokryphos> =)
<darx> thank you guys... best of luck with your endeavours..
<PriceChild> Hasn't joined #ubuntu yet...
<atoponce> keep an eye on his ip. i'm skeptical
<PriceChild> He's from Wolverhampton.... who isn't :P
<NotAmaranth> darx is the one from last night, i think
<NotAmaranth> he really did just paste a bunch of shit into the channel instead of using a pastebin
<PriceChild> he wasn't in the bantracker that I could see...
<PriceChild> under hostname, nick or alt nick
<NotAmaranth> he was yesterday
<NotAmaranth> maybe he spelled the alt nick wrong but a similar one was given yesterday and it was just a large paste
<Tm_T> heh
<NotAmaranth> there was a guy that got autobanned for a CTCP VERSION too
<apokryphos> well he couldn't have had the same hostname
<atoponce> NotAmaranth: that happened to me in #ubuntu-loco
<apokryphos> there was only one hostname ban that would've prevented him from getting in
<atoponce> s/$/teams/
<NotAmaranth> @rainbow carebearstare
<NotAmaranth> aww
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: ping
<PriceChild> emet has been directed to -read-topic
<PriceChild> he worked out he could rename himself _emet* to bypass it
<PriceChild> I'm tempted to kick and banforward *emet* to -read-topic so he fixes it properly?
<PriceChild> or *!*@*unafilliated/emet of course...
<Tm_T> go for it
<nalioth> why aren't we banning host masks to #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<PriceChild> I don't know :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, seen as you're here too, you're ok with me doing this?
<PriceChild> Not that I don't trust you Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: why not?
* PriceChild does it anyway after he tries !dance
<nalioth> PriceChild: it's ban evading, after all
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you trust those hu-mans instead?!
<PriceChild> bah i did a remove instead of kick...
* PriceChild pms to make sure he gets there
<PriceChild> uu no he found it :)
<Tm_T> hmm, this emet is in #ubuntu+1 too it seems :)
<PriceChild> grrr and he's asking the same question :(
<nalioth> Tm_T: we don't worry so much about #ubuntu+1.  it doesnt have almost 1200 people in it
<Tm_T> nalioth: I know, just noticed, no other means in my saying
<emet> Hello
* Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> Hi emet
<PriceChild> Ready for a test?
<emet> hack me please
<emet> yes
<PriceChild> Please join #emet
<PriceChild> emet, you may now rejoin #ubuntu :)
<emet> thank you
<LjL> nalioth, we aren't banning hostmask (or at least i'm not, but i think i was the one starting the not-by-hostmask thing) because *in theory* those people shouldn't attempt to evade their bans, since we're just telling them about a router problem
<LjL> so banning by nick is more effective than banning by a [possibly dynamic]  IP address
<LjL> also, some hostnames are way too long for a +b line to work when you add !#ubuntu-read-topic to it
<LjL> not to mention that it's far easier to do it by nickname on my client :P
<nalioth> :/
<LjL> there's some people who are *still* in read-topic after *weeks* they've been forwarded, which probably mean they care about neither their routers nor #ubuntu
<LjL> the bans by nickname are quite effective in those cases
<Arwen> um, it's been about five months since Seveas banned me, anyone here considering lightening up?
<PriceChild> Try 3 months
<Arwen> ...
<PriceChild> And you'll have to wait until Sev.eas has time for you.
<Arwen> yeah screw that, you know, I was under the impression that Ubuntu meant "humanity to others"
<Tm_T> oh my...
<PriceChild> oh no :(
<nalioth> the pot calling the kettle black
<mc44> mmm time for some tea
* Tm_T goes to bang his head against the wall
<Seveas> PriceChild, ever seen Arwen/anon32 in action?
<PriceChild> Seveas, i saw him on the bantracker :)
<Seveas> heh ;)
<Seveas> gotta love the bantracker
<Seveas> speaking of which, let's test if it works
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> my ban on emet worked earlier :)
<Tm_T> Seveas: he's been pretty ok in #kubuntu lately though
<PriceChild> Tm_T, his exit from here says otherwise :P
<Seveas> PriceChild, I'm not at all surprised he gets frustrated after you refered him to me
<Seveas> he knows he stands 0.000000001% chance
<PriceChild> Haha well I don't think anyone else here wants to take this upon themselves :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> PriceChild: yes, well, as said, IN #kubuntu
<PriceChild> Hehe what do I know :)
<Seveas> no comment :p
<PriceChild> haha
<LjL> btw this emet was sent to read-topic before, i'm sure
<PriceChild> LjL, yes
<PriceChild> LjL, same fiasco of evading if you look, hob,bsee banned then me.z rebanned :)
<LjL> [Sun Feb 18 2007]  [23:25:31]  Mode      LjL sets mode: +b emet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> tsk
<emet> I use multiple routers
<emet> I travel alot :o
<LjL> it's ok, but why evade bans instead of just connecting to 8001
<emet> I'm still banned if I go to 8001
<emet> I have to be tested and alot of times no one is here to do it :o
<LjL> emet: in that case, i suppose i can understand. but make sure you actually do *ask* in here, if you just join you'll mostly be ignored (my IRC client, for example, doesn't even *show* there's been a join in a channel unless i'm in that channel's window)
<Seveas> LjL, if you just use port 8001 *all the time* you won't be banned
<emet> xchat?
<Seveas> err, emet*
<LjL> Seveas: yeah he said he travels... if it's different computers, i suppose...
<LjL> emet: no, konversation
<Seveas> LjL, so? :)
<Seveas> port 8001 is just as easy as 6667
<LjL> Seveas: err, except it's not default, while 6667 generally is, so if you forget :)
<LjL> i mean, *i* don't type /server irc.freenode.net 6667, i just type /server irc.freenode.net :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<Amaranth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Amaranth> err
<Seveas> Amaranth, ?
<PriceChild> hmmm
<Amaranth> it's broken in #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> !ops-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Help PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, MikeB-, k_mandla or bapoumba!
<PriceChild> ops-#ubuntuforums also works in pm
<PriceChild> ohhh
<PriceChild> qball is ignored!
<jenda> huh
<Seveas> @admin ignore list
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> @admin ignore list
<ubotu> 'ubot3!n=ubot3@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3', '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*', and 'qball*!*@*'
<PriceChild> there we go :)
<Seveas> he must have annoyed me a bit I guess
<jenda> Seveas: it's ok.
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> I'd leave it that way for a while, till it sinks in.
<tsmithe> i remember when i was ignored
<tsmithe> that was very annoying
* tsmithe evils Seveas 
<Seveas> %admin ignore add tsmithe*!*@*
<ubotu> OK
<tsmithe> oh ghey!
<mc44> @pity tsmithe
* ubotu uses mc44 as a biological warfare study
<mc44> see, its ignoring you so much it wont even pity you
<tsmithe> haha
<PriceChild> lol
<jenda> ROFL :)
* PriceChild wonders whether to file a bug :P
* tsmithe glares at everyone
<mc44> theres no bot in #ubuntu :s
<PriceChild> mc44, sev.eas is doing something... notice the quit message :)
<mc44> ah
<mc44> not ubotwo around?
<mc44> *no
<Seveas> no need to
<Seveas> ubotu is on his way back
<Seveas> if I expect long downtime, I'd say so
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Seveas> ubotwo, shaddap :p
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-17
<jrib> nikrud: the argument I have seen in the past is that developers give more love to apt-get
<LjL> give you a better argument
<LjL> both work
<LjL> who gives a darn
<nikrud> jrib: That's probably very true, but pretty vague. Not much to base a position on. 
<nikrud> LjL: not me particularly. I prefer aptitude, use the gui for most everything 
<LjL> liking that (ugly) GUI is i guess a reason good enough to just use aptitude
<LjL> (i mean, you deserve it :P)
<nikrud> nothing like !~i~sgnome to see what's new ;)
<LjL> nikrud: well but you can do that without the GUI
<LjL> where did your C go by the way :P
<nikrud> but with the 'limit to' command, it shows them nicely in a scrollable screen, with shift+gg just waiting
<nikrud> C ? It went out when K&R got superseded
<LjL> meh
<Jack_Sparrow> Is Karsyth ban evading ?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: why, though?  he's not on the access list
<nixternal> I need ubotu to spit out bug reports when queried in #ubuntu-chicago - we used to have the feature but it no longer works
<Hobbsee> you can't have it.
<nixternal> sure I can
<Hobbsee> you'll need Seveas 
<nixternal> @lart Seveas 
 * Seeker` wonders why someone hasn't chained Seveas to a computer yet, so he is available 24/7
<nixternal> those were the days
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> nixternal: can get ubotwo there meanwhile
<nixternal> LjL: I can wait, thanks
<nalioth> ubot3 bug 4355
<nixternal> bug #4355
<nixternal> wth
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it doesn't work for vista-lovers.
<nalioth> the ubotu seems to work here
<nixternal> hardy har har
<Myrtti> ermmhhh
<Myrtti> 00:17 [MrUnagi] your guinea pigs are cute =)
<Myrtti> 00:17 @,- MrUnagi [n=mrunagi@c-67-167-170-117.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: no, Sebasitan is not on it
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: and he's still getting ops on join
<jussi01> jpatrick: join/part spam, tried to forward him, but failed :(
<jussi01> does ##fixyourconnection not exist anymore?
<jpatrick> jussi01: it's ##fix_your_connection
 * jussi01 hugs jpatrick 
<jussi01> yep, noticed..
 * jpatrick hugs the auto_bleh
<jussi01> seems my bad pc day is continuing...
<jpatrick> it even knew what IP he had when he was cloaked...
<jussi01> jpatrick: :D I have auto_bleh also :D
<jpatrick> :D
<jussi01> can wait till they get scripting in quassel :)
<jussi01> then I might be able to use it
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, your guinea pigs?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: havent you seen them?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, what worries me is that unagi has
<jussi01> elkbuntu: they are on a public web page, findable by google
<elkbuntu> jussi01, that requires one to search rather specifically, i assume
<elkbuntu> ... which means unagi searched for myrtti :-/
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: my guinea pigs
<Myrtti> I've given the url in -ot, but he hasn't been there for atleast a week, since I banned him
<Myrtti> so... either way
<jussi01> elkbuntu: true, although Myrtti has mentioned the link several times in several channels.... and i just asked myself a question, why am I even having this discussion...
<Myrtti> No sir, I don't like it
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix called the ops in #ubuntu (nordland-iv & smallfry)
<jpatrick> and noone's around
<jpatrick> hi ArthurArchnix 
<ArthurArchnix> hi jpatrick ... 
<jpatrick> ArthurArchnix: all the #ubuntu ops appear to be sleeping/working
<ArthurArchnix> jpatrick: That's what I came to find out. 
<ArthurArchnix> jpatrick: Two guys have been offtopic in #ubuntu for about 15 minutes now, usually they'd have been warned and kicked by now.
<jpatrick> ArthurArchnix: yes, sorry, but I only have the ops in #kubuntu and some minor #ubuntu-* channels, you'll have to wait till there's some sign of life from the others...
<ArthurArchnix> jpatrick: Ok... well, that's pretty unusual, but what can be done. Thanks anyway.
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> yay
<jussi01> jpatrick: perhaps you or I should talk to PriceChild about this situation, seems often there arent ops around/takes them a while to respond in the morining our time. (since we are often around at this time)
<jpatrick> jussi01: #kubuntu ops >  *
<jussi01> jpatrick:  thats the coolest factoid :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: yep
<Daviey> :(
<jussi01> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> #ubuntu -->
 * jpatrick just discovered Alt-A and loves it
<jussi01> jpatrick: that rocks :D
<jpatrick> jussi01: just got it from -motu
<elkbuntu> what does alt-a do?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: in irssi it takes you to where the action is
<elkbuntu> nice
<Myrtti> screen has some nice features too
<Myrtti> I used to split screen when I was opping #ubuntu more than now
<Myrtti> allowed me to hack some php the same time I watched what was going on at #u
<Myrtti> now I've just got another window in screen to hold my other irssi session on another server
 * jussi01 hasnt yet mastered screen
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: or it takes you to where you were last hilighted
<Myrtti> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !ar is <reply> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ubotu> I'll remember that, jpatrick
<jussi01> oooh, did someone fix supybot?
<PriceChild> Hey jussi01 jpatrick.
<jussi01> PriceChild: hello
<Myrtti> what about arabic?
<Myrtti> is there an arabic channel?
<jpatrick> Myrtti: well #ubuntu-ar is Argentina
<jussi01> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Myrtti> uuu
<Myrtti> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> morning PriceChild 
<Myrtti> I'll remember that, jussi01 
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> does that factoid have an ending? I don't see it.
<PriceChild> anyway... so who wants ops in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> would it be silly to suggest a crossover way?
<jussi01> PriceChild: We were thinking it would be good to have either myself or jpatrick as we are often up before you ;)
<jussi01> ie. see this morning
<Myrtti> sorry, was sleeping :-(
<jpatrick> PriceChild: some arab text
<Myrtti> but anyways...'
<PriceChild> jussi01: are you saying I'm lazy and sleep in all the time?
<jussi01> PriceChild: hehehe, no. just "not around" in the mornings :)
<PriceChild> :P
<jussi01> besides, Im 2 hours ahead of you
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Ok, will pm the others, see what they say.
<PriceChild> If anyone thinks they'll go mad with power or just generally bad after seeing something I haven't, please tell :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok.
<jpatrick> PriceChild: right
<Mez> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> mez, did you get sorted?
<Mez> nalioth, not exactly. Was hoping for Floodbot* to be killed off so their grace period gets restarted.
<Pici> Mez: I kicked floodbot3
<Pici> They're -J +J spam was getting to me.
<Mez> Pici, yeah, it's the only one that needs restarting
<Pici> s/they're/their/
<nalioth> 'grace period' ?
<nalioth> and how is the network staff supposed to restart them?
<Pici> floodbot3 is stuck in emergency mode. 
<Mez> nalioth, a /kill will make it re-set its emergency state
<Mez> (as it re-initialises the bot)
<Mez> I dont think that Floodbot3 has the new code for some reason
<Mez> cause it's not responding to "forced normality"
<nalioth> so if it gets /killed ( if ) and doesn't have the 'new software', what's keeping it from doing whatever irks you when it rejoins?
<Mez> nalioth, the fact that it resets itself :D (so resets all the link information)
<Mez> it's basically cause 2 servers dissapeared from the network and havent come back yet
<Mez> #but /killing it makes it reset itself, and unless it's forced into an emergency mode (which it wont be unless the other bots are) then it's fine.
<Mez> Plus - I'm slapping LjL to update the code as soon as he's away
<Mez> awake *
<Mez> and now they've all gone into emergency mode again :(
<nalioth> so the bot is doing what it's supposed to be doing?
<nalioth> they always do when one joins
<Mez> yeah - except bot 3 is stuck in emergency
<Mez> the others are normal now
<Mez> yay! they is all normal!
<Pici> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<nalioth> bot3 is stuck in emergency mode?
<Pici> Was.
<Pici> It just fixed itself...
 * Mez fixed it
 * Mez told it to check that it was who it was, and it jumped into normal mode
<Mez> (lil bug in the code that I noticed and exploited to make it reset the links)
<nalioth> they all go into 'emergency mode' when they join
<Pici> It was in 'emergency mode' when I kicked it.
<nalioth> Pici: i just quit it at the controlling terminal and restarted it
<Pici> nalioth: o
<nalioth> i'm not discussing it's past activities
<Mez> nalioth, oh... I didnt see you restart it :D
<nalioth> but you guys seem to be on a witch hunt on it
<Mez> nalioth, are you the person who controls Floodbot3 then ?
<nalioth> i control one of them
<nalioth> numbers are first-come-first-serve
 * Pici points Mez to floodbot3's cloak
<Pici> er, one of the cloaks then :p
<Mez>  [FloodBot3] (i=nalioth@ubuntu/bot/floodbot): #ubuntu guard bot
<Mez> nalioth, I dont think you have the latest code for some reason then...
<Mez> nalioth: last changelog on my copy is // 14/3/2008
<szczurek> hi, i change server to ubuntu.../8001 bat i have still problem ;)
<szczurek> please test me 
<jpatrick> szczurek: /join #ubuntu-read-topic
<jpatrick> szczurek: type "test me" there
<Mez> <+FloodBot2> szczurek has requested an exploit test, but is not known as a victim
<jpatrick> Mez: whopps
<szczurek> still the same problem ;)
<Mez> there's a little issue szczurek - bear with us
<LjL> do it again
<Mez> he obviously didnt fix himself
<szczurek> yesterday was oki 
<szczurek> still no succes ;)
<szczurek> sory for my english ;_
<szczurek> ;)
<Mez> szczurek, change your Xchat settings so you connect to the server on port 8001 instead of 6667
<szczurek> on 6667 and 8001 is the same error
<szczurek> Mez: what i can do ? :(
<Mez> !exploit | szczurek 
<ubotu> szczurek: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> szczurek: make sure that, if you have a "freenode" and an "ubuntu" account on the irc client, you change *both*, and also that you completely *restart* your client
<szczurek> ;)
<szczurek> i find the error, the nic szczurek is registred 
<szczurek> but yesterdey no 
<szczurek> :/
<szczurek> i will registred my nic, when i can do this ??
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LjL> but that doesn't have anything to do with the connection problem
<szczurek> thenx gays, nice day 
<szczurek> sory rof my english i am form poland 
<szczurek> success
<szczurek> by
<LjL> err, you still haven't typed "test me"
<szczurek> LjL: yes, bacouse i am on szczurek 
<szczurek> i will join on szczurek_pl
<szczurek> and is oki 
<LjL> szczurek is *not* registered
<LjL> you can register it
<LjL> well whatever you want
<szczurek_pl> i am back and is oki 
<ompaul> szczurek_pl, type >>          test me                    << please
<LjL> it's fixed yeah
<ompaul> in #ubuntu-readtopic
<szczurek_pl> test me 
<LjL> in #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> szczurek_pl, not here >>>>  in #ubuntu-readtopic
<LjL> and "szczurek" is free to register anyway
<LjL> ompaul, watch your channel names :P
<LjL> oooh
<szczurek_pl> szczurek_pl: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<ompaul> ooch
<LjL> ompaul: anyway, he's fixed it
<LjL> ompaul, mind forwarding the channel you mentioned?
<jrib> ugh, what is ubuntuzilla?
<szczurek_pl> bat i am on #ubuntu and i can write and read 
<LjL> szczurek_pl: that's only because you changed your nickname...
<ompaul> LjL, never joined it ;-)
<jrib> sounds like the second coming of automatix
<LjL> ompaul: it's registered by you however :)
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> maybe when we were startin g all this stuff
<LjL> yeah tis old
<ompaul> what was it again /cs mode fi or something
<szczurek_pl> maybe tommorow a have to change too szczurek_pl1 ......
<LjL> /cs set #ubuntu-readtopic mlock +stnmif #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> LjL, I think you will find you are on your own there now ;-)
<ompaul> !register | szczurek_pl 
<ubotu> szczurek_pl: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LjL> i think you will find i've parted :P
<ompaul> I think you will find I was the only person ever to be removed from that channel
<LjL> heh
<ompaul> albeit by myself
<Amaranth> heh, does the bot ever work?
<Amaranth> it won't test me either
<LjL> Amaranth, are you an exploit victim?
<LjL> have you read the message? :)
<jpatrick> Amaranth: tested me fine last night
<LjL> Amaranth, do you think the bot should happily test *and unban* anyone who joins and asks? ;P
<Amaranth> LjL: The message tells me nothing
<LjL> Amaranth, the message tells you that it doesn't recognize your nickname
<LjL> Amaranth, join -monitor, type "victim amaranth", and try again
<LjL> (or alternatively ban your nickname from #ubuntu....)
<jpatrick> ops-monitor
<ompaul> I hereby declare your LjL I already set him as a victim after he complained
<ompaul> dang
<ompaul> I hereby declare ompaul an enemy of hardy - I got lots of ways not to get it to run 
<ompaul> :-(
<Amaranth> cool
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix called the ops in #ubuntu (bosanac)
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (bosanac)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, are you here...
<ompaul> I am 
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez, Can you tell what happened there...
<Mez> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just sat down and saw one guy retaliate against anther and banned the one but what about who started it.. was it in another language
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, the guy you banned needed it the other guy ot by pici will do
<ompaul> let it go
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, no idea, just watching that guy who I muted... 
<Mez> seems they just seem to be saying hi over and over again
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  JUst wanted to make sure I didnt do something wrong
<ompaul> don't worry about it
<Jack_Sparrow> ok..
<ompaul> just ask here for someone to look at it if you think you got it wrong they will and if it needs fixing they can - mistakes will happen
<ompaul> and didn't there
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, my opping was nothing to do with your ban :D
<Mez> just keeping an eye on someone who is a potential troll
<Jack_Sparrow> That was my concern yes
<Mez> sorry if I made you nervous :D
<Jack_Sparrow> A little.. 
<Mez> hehe ... unrelated incident.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Mez> I would have /msgd you if there was an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, It was the timing of MEz that had nme rethink it..
<Jack_Sparrow> For a sewc it felt like I just shot the hostage and not the bad guy
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, well you didn't your glasses do not have distortion ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
 * ompaul is wondering about a live cd and ubuntu hardy 
<ompaul> hmm and a usbstick
<ompaul> I think this is what I need ;-)
<ompaul> noapic tests 
<ompaul> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, Have you tried that script for iso2usb
<ompaul> no
<Mez> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> I hope to give that a shot today
<Jack_Sparrow> Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> eedjits
<Mez> I'm glad I caught that one early
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/RLTp6v29.html <-- for anyone who is interested
<Mez> Seveas, can we have the bt parse enters in the comments as <br /> ? It makes it nicer when pasting logs from +x
<Mez> Seveas, can we have the bt parse enters in the comments as <br /> ? It makes it nicer when pasting logs from +z *
<Seveas> Mez, file a bugreport :)
<nalioth> folks, the banlist isn't 'fire and forget'.  let's parse our bans daily, please
 * Pici agrees, goes to find his open bans
<nalioth> also i've noticed some of you are banning full out when a simple /remove and !tell $nick about COC/offtopic/whtever would do
<nalioth> i'm beginning to have efnet flashbacks
 * Mez hands nalioth some prozac to help him through the flashbacks
<Pici> Mez: yikes thats a big comment
 * tonyyarusso notes that it helps when the bantracker actually works - has had more than one instance when it was unavailable
<Mez> Pici, lol ... yeah - all the +z stuff
<Mez> tonyyarusso, for me it being available is the exception to the rule
<Pici> Speaking of the bantracker... Seveas: What plans do you have for the bantracker in the new bot?  Should I continue to work on my code fork for the current supybot based version? Or do we want to keep bantracking and factoids separate?
<Seveas> Pici, I want to look at your code and integrate it in the new bot
<Seveas> supybot must die
<LjL> ubotwo: die
<nalioth> hi ikonia have a nice vacation?
<Pici> ikonia: hi! 
<jpatrick> ikonia: welcome back :)
<Pici> Weird.  I was just asking yesterday if anyone had seen you around...
<jpatrick> !seenserv | Pici 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seenserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> ..
<Pici> jpatrick: I meant in #ubuntu channels...
<jpatrick> Pici: right
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> thank you gents
<ikonia> nalioth vacation....no chance, it was a work trip
<ikonia> supposedly 4 days turned into just over 2 weeks around the world
<LjL> hey ikonia
<ikonia> hey LjL 
<ikonia> anything new with you guys ?
<Seeker`> lo ikonia 
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (Xherexade)
<jpatrick> *phew*
<jpatrick> he's in #defocus
<jpatrick> ...and just /quit
<LjL> [16:05:59] <lasivian> uh, the spam was the result of my problem, totally unintentional :(
<jpatrick> I was talking about Xherexade
<ikonia> hello Seeker` 
<LjL> jpatrick: unbanned the crazy mouse one
<jpatrick> LjL: thing is: WHY don't these *.es guys go to #ubuntu-es? :(
<LjL> no comments :)
<jpatrick> hi mohbana, how can we help you?
<mohbana> hello everyone, i think i was banned from #ubuntu how can i contact the admin
<mohbana> i little cousin was writing pooo and stuff like that she is only 12 years old
<mohbana> my
<jpatrick> one moment please
<jpatrick> ompaul: ping, your ban
<jpatrick> mohbana: I see what you mean by the little cousin...
<jpatrick> hey Jaymac, how may I help you today?
<mohbana> yeh she kept insisting that i was talking to a machine and not actual people
<Jaymac> i was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic...
<Jaymac> just wondering, does this message: FloodBot1> jaymac: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer still, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! You will be allowed back in shortly.
<Jaymac> mean that i have got rid of any problem on my system, and that there is just a problem with #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Jaymac: correct. I think you're allowed back in now.
<jpatrick> Jaymac: you are suffering from a router exploit and we are having trouble why the bots...
<jpatrick> mohbana: aww..
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaymac, You were just unbanned by the bot
<Jaymac> ok thanks :)
<jpatrick> ok, missed the unbanning..
<Jack_Sparrow> You were typing
<Jaymac> so do i type test me again, or just /j #ubuntu ?
<jpatrick> Jaymac: just /j yeah
 * jpatrick hugs Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jaymac> great, cheers
<LjL> sorry am using hammer to try to fix those bots' pastebin function
<ompaul> jpatrick, back after a little drive
<jpatrick> ompaul: mohbana's case looks okay to me, no previous bans, etc
<jpatrick> ompaul: but, cya later!
<mohbana> jpatrick, :) thanks
<ompaul> mohbana, so ehh when you walk away from the keyboard please click on System Quit LockScreen and keep people from disrupting the channel please
<mohbana> ok
<ompaul> you can also make a short cut to your desktop or use hotkeys
<ompaul> I would ask you to ask your cousin to read this:
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> mohbana, would you do that for me please?
<mohbana> yep how do i create a shortcut on the desktop for lock screen/
<ompaul> mohbana, back shortly ask in the chanenl your ban is removed
<ompaul> dinner is served
<ompaul> :)
<jpatrick> ompaul: bon appetit
<jpatrick> mohbana: you may now /join #ubunut
<jpatrick> -tu*
<mohbana> thanks
<jpatrick> mohbana: have a great day!
<jpatrick> mohbana: can we help you with something else?
<mohbana> jpatrick, nope thanks
<jpatrick> mohbana: then I'm afraid I have to point you at the /topic for this channel
<Seeker`> Can anyone alter the topic in #ubuntu-meeting and #ubuntu-classroom?
<nalioth> alter it to what?
<nalioth> the bot handles -metting
<nalioth> -meeting
<Seeker`> I want to tell people not to use mootbot, as you currently cant access the logs, so there isn't much point
<Seeker`> The bot should have parted
<nikrud> the floodbots in #ubuntu seem to be acting up again
<Pici> nikrud: LjL and Mez are working on them.
<Pici> See #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<nikrud> Pici: thanks
<nikrud> not another channel ;(
<Mez> I think we fixed them Pici 
<jpatrick> nikrud: +1
<Mez> Mez++ LjL++ :D
<Seveas> Seeker`, do you want me to kick mootbot?
<Seveas> ah, it left already :)
<kavik> seveas, what's up
<Seveas> kavik, the ceiling
<kavik> sevas apparently you banned me from #ubuntu, right?
<kavik> seveas
<nalioth> kavik: please be patient
<kavik> nalioth i am, i just typed his name in wrong
<kavik> :-)
<jpatrick> kavik: Sending CTCPs or notices to a channel is very obnoxious
<jpatrick> kavik: it's just something you shouldn't do as there is no need to..
<ompaul> kavik, while you are waiting perhaps you would like to read this 
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpatrick> kavik: Seveas probably didn't know he did as he has a script which does the banning and kicking for them :)
<jpatrick> him*
<kavik> neat
<kavik> i didn't know that it sent CTCPs.. i don't even know what that means
<kavik> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> kavik, please ensure you don't do this again, and also worth checking out the guidelines, sure, but also the factoids listed in this
<LjL> !etiquette > kavik    (kavik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kavik> sorry i didn't mean to
<kavik> how do i check out !guidelines
<Pici> kavik: ubotu just told you it.
<jpatrick> kavik: open the link in the factoid
<kavik> k
<kavik> !etiquette > kavik
<ubotu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jpatrick> sorted
<kavik> cool, ubotu just tells you stuff? that's neat
<jpatrick> !bot > kavik 
<kavik> hello ubotu
<kavik> aww.. :-(
<jpatrick> kavik: see the pm
<kavik> me friend made a bot that took whatever you said and mostly made complete sentences back to you. it was learning.. lol
<kavik> ok
<kavik> !bot > kavik
<LjL> kavik, you ALREADY had a PM from the bot right after jpatrick typed that
<kavik> yeah, i read it then closed it
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > kavik 
<kavik> k
<ubotu> In ubotu, kavik said: what is lobotomy add
<Pici> ...
<kavik> i don't get it
<jpatrick> Pici: +1
<kavik> that sends a request?
<LjL> that is a command, that you can't use anyway
<Pici> kavik: What are you trying to do?
<Pici> Lobotomy add is an admin command for the bot.
<LjL> where was that command listed?
<kavik> nothing, i'm just exploring commands
<LjL> use commands that begin with ! or @, the others aren't accessible
<kavik> i just typed in "list channel"
<kavik> and it was in the list
<kavik> i thought it would list the channels
<jpatrick> Bad Idea
<kavik> noted
<Pici> kavik: While I'm hoping your intentions were good, Ubotu is not chanserv.  If you want to list Freenode channels, /msg chanserv list *pattern*
<LjL> or
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kavik> oh yeah.. heh.. chanserv i forgot about that.
<kavik> it's been a while since i've been on irc.. well. besides yesterday
<kavik> k
<kavik> so wait.. if i'm in another room, i can talk to ubotu and request an admin for something? (i don't think it'd ever be neccessary but.. )
<LjL> request what?
<jpatrick> kavik: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kavik> i don't know. like how ubotu said "nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()"
<LjL> ah, the ops. only do that in cases of very serious channel disruption
<LjL> and you need to do that in a channel to actually alert the ops, anyway
<kavik> i don't think i'd ever need to use it, but what's the command?
<kavik> or does it tell me on http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntubots?
 * jpatrick headdesks - Sebastian still oped on /join in -motu
<Pici> jpatrick: do you have +o's on highlight? 
<jpatrick> Pici: no
<jpatrick> Pici: but he keeps doing it for some reason...
<Pici> jpatrick: Has anyone talked to him about it?
<jpatrick> Pici: don't think so, he's not on the access list either
<Seveas> hi kavik, my pc hung, dunno if you said something in the last hour
<kavik> ha ha
<Seveas> vino-server made it hang
<Seveas> and I was in a station an hour from home :)
<kavik> i think it's cool now. i was banned from #ubuntu and just wanted to talk to you about it
<Seveas> has it been taken care of?
<kavik> I "/ping #ubuntu" and it sent like.. a million messages or something
<Seveas> :)
<kavik> someone said something about a CTCP or something
<Seveas> yeah, I autoban for that
<kavik> a lot of them
<Seveas> it's annoying
<ompaul> kavik, you asked for the million messages
<kavik> and i just wanted to say sorry i didn't mean to do it. i didn't know it sent messages in the public 
<kavik> i thought it was just messages like if you typed /nickserv
<Seveas> hehe
<kavik> so only you can see it, but apparently not
<kavik> and apparently i'm unbanned so it's cool.
<Seveas> I see you've been unbanned, so have fun in #ubuntu and don't ping again :)
<ompaul> kavik, every person in the channel sees it
<kavik> yeah i've learned :-)
<LjL> and don't forget !etiquette
<ompaul> kavik, is there anything else?
<kavik> no that was all i came in here for.
<kavik> ompaul i asked for the million messages but i didn't know that everyone saw them
<kavik> but now i know
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> ok 
<Seveas> kavik, if there's nothing else, this channel has a no-idling policy, see /topic :)
<kavik> k later
<LjL> [19:44:38] <__catron_> only 6 more people until there are 1337 people in this room
<LjL> heh
<nikrud> me was the 1337th once
<LjL> well we're palyndrome right now
<nikrud> LjL: and about the 'c', I was brain dead: it's so you have a chance on the stats ;-p
<LjL> i resisted the urge
<LjL> but there was such an urge
<nikrud> ah, you are such a fine person :)
<PriceChild> Seveas: I like your sig.
<Myrtti> what the hell is my irssi doing
<Seveas> PriceChild, :)
<Seveas> got it from ajaxxx
<Myrtti> it keeps checking on #ubuntu
<jpatrick> Myrtti: you got track.pl on?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<no0tic> what's track.pl? :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: it changes window on activity
<no0tic> terrible :)
<nalioth> very terrible
<jpatrick> especially with #ubuntu
<Myrtti> OY LOL
<Myrtti> http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/track.pl
<jpatrick> ah it's http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/follow.pl
<Myrtti> but the poem <3
<Myrtti>   Remember Poe, insane with longing
<Myrtti>   For his tragically lost Lenore.
<Myrtti>   Instead, you quest for files.
<Myrtti>   Quoth the Raven, "404!"
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, that should be in the topic of -offtopic
<ompaul> we need something clever
<jpatrick> wb Pici 
<Pici> thanks... connection was doing some weird things there.
<LjL> bad connection
<jpatrick> Pici: http://theinternet.isdeadtome.net/
 * LjL slaps connection
<Pici> I kept losing my ssh connection before. I was just outside my apartment getting my email on my ipod and it was working, as soon as I sat down at my desk here, it went out again.
<LjL> bad desk
<jpatrick> Pici: yeah, I have the same here
<jpatrick> Pici: I'm downstairs in my room, no internet, go upstairs everything works
<LjL> solar flares
<Myrtti> http://www.galiacho.es/404
<jpatrick> Myrtti: going 404s?
<jpatrick> googling*
<Myrtti> yeah, a bit
<Myrtti> I want something yummy
 * jpatrick eyes sudobash in #freenode
<ScottLij> can someone test my connection?
<ScottLij> I can't join #ubuntu after I changed the port 
<jussio1> ScottLij: did you follow the instructions in the topic there?
<jpatrick> ScottLij: "ScottLij has requested an exploit test, but is not known as a victim"
<nalioth> jussio1: can we help you?
<jpatrick> nalioth: jussi01 :)
<ScottLij> yes, I changed the port and did "test me" but I still can't join #ubuntu
<jpatrick> ScottLij: but you are not a victim..
<ompaul> ScottLij, the bot said ScottLij: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<ScottLij> why can't I join #ubuntu?
<ompaul> ScottLij, is that your usual nick
<ScottLij> yes
<nalioth> jussio1: we have a no idle policy here, thx
<jussi01> Thanks nalioth :P
 * nalioth likes to know who he's talking to
<ScottLij> It just let me in
<ScottLij> thanks if someone did something 
<ompaul> ScottLij, ehh no you were banned
<ompaul> lets look at it
<jussi01> nalioth: my apologies I was testing a new client. (quassel)
<ompaul> you were not forced to -read-topic from what I can see
<nalioth> jussi01: i don't need any apologies, just keeping the channel clear of unidentified folks
<jussi01> sure
<jpatrick> ompaul: #ubuntu  ScottLij!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic   FloodBot1   Mar 16 2008 15:18:30
<nalioth> you could have identified to services and kept it here, jussi01 
<ompaul> jpatrick, hmm 
<ompaul> jpatrick, make him a victim and get him tested then please
<ompaul> ScottLij, please to the test thing on jpatricks say so in a moment
<jpatrick> ScottLij: please do "test me" in -read-topic
<jussi01> nalioth: yes, I just realised the client didnt auto identify :)
<ompaul> jussi01, it is a new client - I am saying nothing other than I am in the kind of form where avoiding me might be good :P
 * ompaul rusn
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> ScottLij, sorry about the confustion
<jpatrick> ScottLij: scottlij has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<jpatrick> ScottLij: have a nice day
<ompaul> ScottLij, sorry about the confusion, you can leave here now
<ompaul> I figure he is not looking
 * nalioth pats the jussi twins
 * jussio1 gives uncle nalioth a hug :P
<LjL> jussio1: ah they've released? was time
<jpatrick> LjL: ages ago
<jussio1> LjL: yeah, its been out for a bit
<jpatrick> LjL: http://quassel-irc.org/
<jussio1> LjL: apachelogger has a ppa repo
<jpatrick> LjL: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive
<jussio1> jpatrick: how many times can we ping LjL?
<jpatrick> jussio1: why would you want to ping LjL?
<LjL> because you like kicks evidently
 * Myrtti is confused
 * jussio1 hugs Myrtti... there there
<Seeker`> Myrtti: is it unusual for you to be confused?
<Myrtti> lately no
<Myrtti> I overslept today
<Myrtti> had to take a nap at 11... ended up sleeping until four
<Seeker`> :O
<nalioth> naps are wonderful
<Myrtti> now I feel like I'm high on sugar
<Myrtti> no wait
<Myrtti> I _AM_ high on sugar
<ubotu> HardyOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> LjL, should all parties being banned from #ubuntu be given a quit message of here
 * ompaul shudders
<ompaul> forget that
<ompaul> Dear Troll, now we don't like your trolling, do drop by and troll some more.
<ompaul> Regards, 
 * Myrtti hugs ompaul
<ompaul> your friendly channel operator
<ompaul> hi Myrtti  ;-)
<jussio1> !lolops | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<jussio1> :(
<Myrtti> ps. we've got bisquits and tea
<Myrtti> biscuits, even
<Seeker`> heh
 * Seeker` wonders what a bisquit is
<ompaul> Seeker`, a brand
<ompaul> ?
<Myrtti> a satiric commentator on one of the yellow news papers here
<Myrtti> my English writing has been going worse for a while now
<Myrtti> I correct myself very often, I notice I start to write English as it were Finnish
<Myrtti> written like its pronounced
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> Ive seen that with more than one finn
<Myrtti> and it's embarassing for me
<LjL> dèn uòt sciud ai séi
<Myrtti> ai heit juu eljiiel
<Myrtti> juu oll jast tiis mii
 * Myrtti gets a seizure
<ompaul> Myrtti, I think we say it best with: ná boch
<Myrtti> ?
<ompaul> gaelic - ignore - pay no attention 
<ompaul> that is the implication 
<Tm_T> ompaul: =)
<ompaul> asdf 
<ompaul> where the hell is the spell checker for xchat
<Tm_T> mynd i oed
 * ompaul goes to kick it around
<Tm_T> ompaul: ^^
<LjL> Myrtti: ai tis evribòdi ìquali (en dèt is, e lòt)
<ompaul> Tm_T, I can but guess
<Myrtti> LjL: ai nou. änd ai laav juu for tät.
<Tm_T> ompaul: "I'm getting old"
<Myrtti> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<ompaul> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> ompaul: or literally: "getting old"
<ompaul> Tm_T, ack
<LjL> nau nau, chip iòr distansis
<mneptok> STAUP ET, YIW TIW!
<Tm_T> ompaul: cymraeg <3
<Myrtti> LjL: :-<
<LjL> mneptok: what is that armenian?
<Myrtti> *snif*
<mneptok> LjL: Hmong
<Seeker`> Seveas: is the new ubotu code in a viewable state?
<LjL> i'mma goinna slowely go backa to normall english, itta willa justa taka soma timea
<Seveas> Seeker`, it is
<Seveas> ryanakca has been looking at it ;)
<Seeker`> Seveas: where?
<Seveas> bzr branch http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/ubot
<ompaul> Seveas, you have to do hawk.kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> ompaul, I could
<jussio1> Seveas: did you turn off file searching on the bot purposely?
<ompaul> don't care what you alias it to but I feel every network should have one ;-)
<Tm_T> Seveas: howbout singbird.
<LjL> donkey.kaarsemaker.net would suit him better
<Seveas> jussio1, yes
<ompaul> hahahaha
<Seveas> LjL, that forwards to you :p
<Tm_T> kids
<ompaul> hahahahahaaha
<jussio1> Seveas: ok. too intensive?
<Seveas> yes
<ompaul> LjL, it was that good
<Seveas> apt-file is not the most efficient
<jussio1> ok, fair enough
<LjL> Seveas, ompaul would like to rent a domain at drunkenirish.kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> LjL, the 'irish' implies 'drunken'
<LjL> Seveas: it's web 3.0, where everything is redundant
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> LjL, but I am mad so I want sober.irish.kaarsemaker.net
<ompaul> Seveas, you could make irish.kaarsemaker.net that is a static ip ;-)
<LjL> no.kaarsemaker.net
<LjL> anyway you should ask for his international domain at http://www.candlemaker.net
<LjL> http://www.candlemaker.net/
<LjL> err
<LjL> Wat u nodig hebt, wanneer u het nodig hebt
<Seveas> domainsquatter crap
<ompaul> LjL, thebutcherthebakerthecandlestickmaker.com
<LjL> that's his state's official motto
<LjL> Pici`: bad desk.
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, you go with the hammer or i go with the hammer?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh my... 
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, Should I let him back in now or let him wait a bit
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, point to !coc and !guidelines and unmute
<Myrtti> gnite yall
<jpatrick> night Myrtti, sleep well
<Seeker`> nn
<Seveas> mc44, is emma Ron Paul? :)
<mc44> Seveas: nah, just the number 1 groupie :p
<Seveas> the entire top 10 it seems :)
<theunixgeek> Hi. I keep getting redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic. I've been accessing #ubuntu regularly; this started 2 days ago. I followed the instructions but it still doesn't work. Please help.
<Seveas> theunixgeek, does the 'test me' thing disconnect you?
<theunixgeek> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> theunixgeek, then you didn't follow the instructions properly :)
<Seveas> Make sure you connect via port 8001
<theunixgeek> Seveas: yes, I set it to be that.
<Seveas> theunixgeek, on both 'freenode' and 'ubuntu servers'?
<Seveas> hmm, colloquy, don't know that one
<theunixgeek> Seveas: OS X.
<theunixgeek> Seveas: hmm... I'll try connecting with Pidgin.
<theunixgeek> hold on.
<theunixgeek> Seveas: still doesn't work :(
<Seveas> theunixgeek, did you set pidgin to use port 8001?
<LjL> theunixgeek, err, you didn't ask for a test this time at all
<theunixgeek> Seveas: yes
<theunixgeek> LjL: oh. good point
<theunixgeek> LjL: and I forgot to restart it
<theunixgeek> It works now!
<theunixgeek> Thanks, Seveas and LjL! :)
<LjL> so we need to add instructions for... what? corollary? coronary? canary?
<jdong> whee!
<LjL> whee!
<LjL> (/me guesses that's like the traditional greeting in dongland)
<mneptok> ken lee, e'leeba deeba dowchoo.
<nalioth> mocha or cream?
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> jdong: i don't wanna clog up #upstart with stuff so i'm talking to you here :)
<Amaranth> jdong: so how fast do you think this thing can get?
<LjL> Amaranth, time perhaps to remove the moderation? it's been a quarter hour
<Amaranth> LjL: what moderation?
<LjL> +R
<Amaranth> oh, i didn't set that
<Picipod> heh
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> well i'll remove it
<Amaranth> i already did
<LjL> right again, was still scrolled up :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-18
<jdong> Amaranth: well right now 90% of the bootup is bound by readahead and udevtrigger (i.e. modprobe, initramfs)
<jdong> Amaranth: the actual sequence starting from root remounted rw to GDM is like less than 5s with upstart :D
<Amaranth> jdong: so with my non-slow HD this should be like 10 seconds or less from grub to gdm
<Amaranth> seeing how i get over 40MB/s in hdparm
<jdong> Amaranth: yeah, I bet you can get close to that
<jdong> Amaranth: and I think by not having udevtrigger block until gdm, I can get things even faster :)
<Amaranth> well if you're topping out at 12MB/s and getting 15 seconds from grub to gdm i'm sure i can go a bit faster :)
<jdong> Amaranth: i.e. I'll need to go grab upstart trunk with multiple conditional support for start
<Amaranth> with the kind of reads done at boot i should be able to get over 20MB/s
<jdong> Amaranth: my ext3 root is pretty thrashed too in terms of abuse, upgrading, filling to capacity, etc
<jdong> Amaranth: if I just re-populate it with the same files I bet I can lower the boot time even more :D
<Amaranth> don't we have a defragmenter for ext3 yet?
<jdong> Amaranth: I can hear the disk thrashing heavily as soon as readahead is done till the end of bootup
<jdong> Amaranth: I don't know if I trust e2defrag all that much. I'll gove it a shot some time
<nalioth> anyone familiar with FloodBotES in -es ?
<LjL> nalioth: yes
<LjL> nalioth: ask roasoax in -irc
<LjL> roaksoax
<nalioth> it's fixing to be klined
<nalioth> it's phishing for users passwords
<LjL> nalioth, i think not on purpose. anyway the guy speaks english fine
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: apparently the nick is unregged.  no idea.
<jdong> Amaranth: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/macbook/depchart/dep.png
<Amaranth> jdong: surprisingly shallow
<jdong> Amaranth: which is a good sign
<Amaranth> yes, it means it can be run highly parallel :)
<jdong> Amaranth: the parallelism from checkfs out is encouraging
<Amaranth> crackwifi?
<Amaranth> it gets a bit screwy at the end there
<jdong> Amaranth: it's my madwifi compile-at-startup thing
<Amaranth> dbus->hal->usplash->gdm->acpi_support->laptop_mode->rc_local
<jdong> Amaranth: named so because originally it hosted a very heavily patched madwifi for (cough) various purposes
<jdong> Amaranth: well yeah I got lazy writing near the end :D
<Amaranth> gotta be a bug in whatever you're using to generate this chart :P
<Amaranth> ah, human power
<jdong> Amaranth: I didn't think through all the dependencies
<Amaranth> always a bug there
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jdong> Amaranth: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/macbook/depchart/depchart.py that generates the chart
<jdong> Amaranth: call it with the location to event.d :)
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<jdong> and it outputs a dotfile
<Amaranth> interesting
<Amaranth> let me know when you're "done", i wanna try this :)
<Amaranth> i can add nvidia stuff myself and i don't need usplash for a 10 second boot :P
<jdong> Amaranth: :D well one other person has tested my event.d.tar.gz and says it worked out of the box
<jdong> and he had nvidia stuff too (yikes)
<Amaranth> yeah, i thought lrm-video handled nvidia honestly
<Amaranth> and X will load the module if it exists, no need to do it on boot
<Amaranth> jdong: so do you have an updated version or is the one you gave me earlier still right?
<jdong> Amaranth: the one I gave earlier is stilll the same
<jdong> Amaranth: for comic relief: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/macbook/depchart/sysv-dep.png
<Amaranth> uh, hahahaha
<jdong> Amaranth: a bit apples to oranges though, this was not generated on the same machine :D
<jdong> but you get the picture
<Amaranth> yeah
 * jdong goes to generate it on the right machine for kicks
<Amaranth> alright, going to go try this
 * Amaranth gets scared
<jdong> lol back up event.d first of course :D
<Amaranth> brb (i hope)
<jdong> uh oh, he's not back yet
<Amaranth> jdong: so usplash was doing it's pulse thing when initramfs is running then it switched to a tty then X started about a second later
<Amaranth> i'm guessing that's good?
<Amaranth> but i got no output from bootchart
<jdong> Amaranth: LOL
<jdong> Amaranth: are you serious?!
<Amaranth> yes
<jdong> Amaranth: I don't believe you
<jdong> Amaranth: you make me cry
<Amaranth> although wallblock numbers say my boot took ~20 seconds to get to gdm
<jdong> Amaranth: sweet
<Amaranth> so i'm guessing i need to regenerate my readahead list
<Amaranth> wallclock*
<jdong> Amaranth: I'm not sure if the event.d I posted contains bootchart stop
<Amaranth> oh :P
<jdong> Amaranth: lol maybe I should generate an updated one :D
<Amaranth> where should that go?
<jdong> Amaranth: and I forgot S99rmnologin too so don't expect sshd to work by default :)
<Amaranth> yeah, and i'm guessing i'll have to add my own entries for ipmasq and dhcp3-server :P
<jdong> Amaranth: event.d, add a hook to call "/etc/init.d/stop-bootchart start"
<Amaranth> my laptop shares its connection with the desktop next to me
<jdong> Amaranth: as an example, look at how, say, gdm's wrapper in event.d was written
<jdong> Amaranth: I'd say "start on started rc.local" would be an appropriate boot order for it
<Amaranth> so if usplash was started sooner would it do something useful?
<jdong> Amaranth: I'm not sure how usplash progress updates work :)
<jdong> Amaranth: but starting usplash actually stops it :)
<Amaranth> the init scripts have commands they use for LSB-compliant output that usplash hooks into
<Amaranth> should stop-bootchart really be a service?
<jdong> Amaranth: probably not :)
<jdong> Amaranth: hmm my upstart jobs simply trigger init.d scripts one by one
<jdong> Amaranth: so I'm probably bypassing whatever logic is used to update the progress bar?
<Amaranth> no, it is stuff inside the initscripts that update that iirc
<jdong> Amaranth: hmmm, then they should update :-/
<Amaranth> wow calling stop-bootchart now was a bad idea
<Amaranth> it's doing...something
<jdong> Amaranth: did it generate a 500 second bootup? :D
<Amaranth> it is still doing something
<jdong> Amaranth: on the bright side it profiled your login sequence.
<jdong> LOL
<Amaranth> yay rsvg-convert 100% CPU
<Amaranth> i hate you :P
<Amaranth> i suppose the stuff to regenerate the readahead list won't work either
<jdong> Amaranth: actually, same gotcha, I didn't put in the stop hook
<Amaranth> bootlogd?
<jdong> Amaranth: profile actually does work, and does hang boot in the right spot to prepare
<jdong> Amaranth: but you need to sudo killall readahead-watch before logging in.
<jdong> Amaranth: or while your'e at it, you can write a stop-readahead hook before stop-bootchart :)
<Amaranth> and then it all works fine? :)
<jdong> Amaranth: yup, I even used it today to regenerate readahead
<Amaranth> stop-bootchart is still at it
<jdong> Amaranth: lol I'm guessing bootchart was never designed to monitor so much :D
<jdong> Amaranth: you can now even profile how long it took xchat to start!
<Amaranth> yeah i'm guessing it takes awhile to convert a 10MB svg file to png
<jdong> :)
<Amaranth> it looks like it sat doing absolutely nothing for 10 seconds
<Amaranth> usplash timeout or something?
<Amaranth> so gdm didn't start until 25 seconds in
<jdong> Amaranth: perhaps turn usplash off?
<Amaranth> maybe
<Amaranth> what's the bit to add to regenerate readahead?
<jdong> Amaranth: profile
<Amaranth> alright, back in a bit
<Amaranth> jdong: so it still stalls for 10 seconds but then again it might have done that before too
<Amaranth> boot was so slow before i didn't pay attention when it was booting
<Amaranth> but even with that 10 second stall i've got 31 seconds to boot
<jdong> Amaranth: not bad... I guess now the task is figuring out why it stals
<Amaranth> max disk throughput: 47MB/s
<jdong> Amaranth: HOLY CRAP!
<Amaranth> i know, this is a laptop
<jdong> I'm not talking to you anymore.
 * jdong goes cry in his corner
<Amaranth> i've seen SSDs get much worse scores for boots
<mneptok> i gotta get me wunna them supersonic dingleberries
<Amaranth> jdong: http://www.realistanew.com/random/hardy-20080317-3.png
<jdong> Amaranth: whoa, you spend 10s in initramfs
<Amaranth> oh, that's what that is?
<Amaranth> i wonder why
<Amaranth> how long do you spend in initramfs?
<jdong> Amaranth: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/macbook/hardy-upstart-defragged.png
<jdong> less than 5s
<Amaranth> damn
<Amaranth> you did defrag?
<jdong> Amaranth: not really.
<jdong> Amaranth: though defrag only affects that readahead-list band
<jdong> Amaranth: your biggest problem is that band before root gets mounted
<Amaranth> yeah, gotta figure that one out
<Amaranth> i'd like a 21s boot
<Amaranth> probably lower if i defragged
<jdong> Amaranth: should be entirely possible under your specs
<Amaranth> yeah, i'll play again tomorrow
<Amaranth> gotta go now
<jdong> Amaranth: ok, one suggestion before you leave, modify all the udev stuff to start concurrently with readahead
<jdong> (i.e. start on starting readahead)
<jdong> it seems like parallelizing that in your case would result in a speedup
<ubotu> HardyOne called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ronandi> When I try to send msgs in #ubuntu, it says: "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel". How long does this "ban" last, im pretty sure its been at least 14 hours since it was initiated? 
<ronandi> When I try to send msgs in #ubuntu, it says: "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel". How long does this "ban" last, im pretty sure its been at least 14 hours since it was initiated? 
<LjL> ronandi: let me see
<LjL> ronandi: uhm, i assume that was an accidental paste?
<ronandi> yeah
<ronandi> you mean the double msg yeah
<ronandi> accidently disconnected and then did that
<LjL> well no
<LjL> you pasted a lot of lines about "Bob"
<ronandi> huh
<ronandi> oo
<ronandi> before
<ronandi> yeh
<LjL> that is why you were muted
<ronandi> copy and pasted from gaim by accident
<LjL> ronandi: ok, mute removed, careful with that middle mouse button :P
<mneptok> ronandi: oh come on.
<LjL> mneptok: ...no?
<mneptok> ronandi: your last line before you were banned - "2008-03-17T03:10:13 <ronandi> I had to share lol"
<ronandi> LjL: thanks. mneptok: huh?
<ronandi> well after it
<LjL> ah uuuh
<ronandi> I tried to let it go
<ronandi> not get flamed
<mneptok> ronandi: it wasn't an accident. that's OK, we all make mistakes. but don;t lie about it. :)
<ronandi> lol... #db flames and bans instantly 
<ronandi> thx for unmute
<mneptok> ronandi: i personally don't see a problem with the ban being removed, as long as you know that pasting stuff like that is not welcome.
<ronandi> if I didnt contact you guys though, would it have gone away after some time?
<Pici> Not automatically.
<LjL> was a mute, so probably after some days yes
<ronandi> oh
<LjL> ronandi, please check out this information on what is [not] acceptable in #ubuntu, so we have no "mistakes" next time
<LjL> !etiquette > ronandi    (ronandi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ronandi> kk
<LjL> naq arire fnl "xx" ntnva sbe tbbqarff fnxr
<tonyyarusso> uh, what?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: rot13
<tonyyarusso> oh
<LjL> ronandi, if you have no other questions for us, i should ask you to part this channel please
 * mneptok hugs regurg
<emma> Hello?
<Hobbsee> hi there!
<emma> Hi Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> Hey emma
<emma> Hi tony
<Hobbsee> heads up on dashua
 * Hobbsee +q'd in +1
<Hobbsee> emma: the final set of conditions is at http://hobbsee.com/ubotu/emma_conditions
<emma> I've already spoken to PriceChild and others at various stages when the channel was made and I was told that it would not be a reason that I would be banned from #ubuntu channels.
<Hobbsee> except for the fact that it became an ops slagging ground, a lot of the time.
<Hobbsee> if it had *not* become that, then people would not be requiring you to change the name, i expect.
<emma> Some times this channel has been an emma slagging ground. I don't hold you all accountable for that.
<Hobbsee> emma: as you'll note, that's also part of the conditions - that that stops.
<emma> Then I can agree to a condition that says I do not 'slag the ops' in that channel, and that I recommend others do not. That I discourage animosity to the ops in that channel is reasonable.
<Hobbsee> the conditions are laid out.  take them or leave them.
<Hobbsee> they've been extensively thought through.
<emma> In all fairness the conditions are very harsh. Talking about k-lining me? When the reason I'm in here is because of a conversation where I mentioned a real corporation that really is doing the things I said they are doing, in a conversation with an op in -offtopic?
<Hobbsee> you would be klined for spam for unsolicited queries regardless of which channels you were in on the freenode network.  it's a condition of freenode's network.
<emma> also talking about banning me from other ubuntu channels when I've never done anything wrong in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> whether you agree to this or not, that condition would still stand anyway.
<emma> then take that all out of your 'conditions'
<emma> that kind of speech just feels like intimidation
<tonyyarusso> They would apply, and thus should be there.  It is a package deal.
<emma> especially since I don't spam anyone and putting that in there feels like an accusation that I have or some kind of acknowledgment that I have.
<emma>  Emma will not mention logging, irseek, or anything of that nature in #*ubuntu* channels again
<emma> That's also not a fair condition
<emma> to put that so black and white. There are probably many times in some channels where that is appropriate.
<emma> I would like this to be posted in here.
<emma> What you are asking from me
<Hobbsee> so that it's logged?
<emma> This is what they are telling me:
<emma> Conditions list, as agreed upon by the IRC Council and Hobbsee:
<emma>  * Ban lifted in -offtopic and -ops
<emma>  * Emma apologizes to the irc ops team
<emma>  * Emma complies with the rules
<emma>  * Ops would not make public comments  which slander, or are derogatory about emma, in public channels.
<emma>  * Emma will not make public comments which slander, or are derogatory about the ops, in public channels. 
<emma>  * Emma will not mention logging, irseek, or anything of that nature in #*ubuntu* channels again
<emma>  * Emma will not advertise the existence of her channels, (including ##ubuntu-uncensored, whatever it's renamed to, and ##linux+) in #*ubuntu* channels.
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emma>  * ##ubuntu-uncensored changes name to be something that does not contain the word 'ubuntu' in it.  The irc ops would like to note that while this is not against freenode policy (due to the ##), the irc ops feel that the channel has been harmful to the ubuntu community, and therefore request the name change, as a condition to participating freely in the official ubuntu channels.
<emma>  *  ##ubuntu-uncensored may forward to a new channel for two weeks to allow users to adjust, and then will be locked by nalioth, a freenode staffer.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: that'll change too
<emma>  * Emma will not attempt to find loopholes in these conditions, and exploit them.
<emma>  * Emma will not send unsolicited private messages to members of #*ubuntu* channels.  (this is covered in freenode policy, and is a klineable offense.  If such reports reach the irc ops team, the irc ops team are obliged to report them to freenode staff.
<emma>  * irc ops team will respect Emma's right to have her own channel when it does not suggest Ubuntu affiliation. 
<emma> If Emma breaks these rules, she will be banned from all #*ubuntu* based channels (or klined, in the case of spam, in accordance with Freenode policy)
<emma> I'm sorry I didn't know there was one for here.
<tonyyarusso> nvm, Hobbsee has a point anyway.  Carry on.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it's a valid request, yes, as this log won't be tampered with, whereas an external source can.
<tonyyarusso> right
<Hobbsee> (so ignore the flood part)
<emma> And I want some of these other ops to see this. I want to speak to PriceChild
<Hobbsee> he's in norway.  but he is connected.
<Hobbsee> if you like, you can wait till he comes back, or sees irc, have him input, and then agree after that.
<Hobbsee> of course, that will mean that the current quiet in -offtopic stands, and won't be changed.
<emma> I think that some of you would like the name of my channel changed. 
<emma> I understand that.
<emma> I am in a business in my professional life where negotiating is part of my job.
<emma> You are putting down a list of conditions that in some ways are non-starters and showing no indication of any flexibility on any of it?
<emma> I want to be able to give you what you want. And things like the channel name changing are possibilities that should not be removed from the table.
<emma> But when you push so hard that you leave no room at all then that is counter productive for both of us.
<Hobbsee> you gave me a list of what you would find acceptable.  they were based off that.
<Hobbsee> it's actually *more* fair than it was originally.
<emma> A revised list of conditions would be a really good idea and a very good sign of good faith, and then after we re-established a good report then we could very well talk about the other things that you want. 
<Hobbsee> to some degree, you have lost the room to negotiate, due to past actions.
<tonyyarusso> This is the revised list.  As stated, they are take it or leave it.
<emma> I am a partner that can be worked with. But you must know by now that I respond to the perception of being forced with extra-resolve.
<emma> But what about what you want?
<Hobbsee> you're not being forced.  you have a choice to take it as given, or to leave it.
<Hobbsee> we're not forcing you to take it.
<Hobbsee> nor are we particularly saying that you should.
<emma> Some of those things in there are not fair or reasonable. And elkbuntu is already on this log saying she is in favor of me having voice back.
<emma> Hobbsee you are on this log saying that you think my appeal is good.
<Hobbsee> just that these are the conditions, if you do decide that you do want to be able to talk in -offtopic
<Hobbsee> emma: elkbuntu and i both had a lot of input into those conditions.
<emma> She said in here that she is okay with me having voice.
<tonyyarusso> IF you agree to these.
<emma> She did not say that to me.
<emma> That is not what she said on this log.
<emma> You said that your conditions are based on what I said to you in pm HObbsee
<tonyyarusso> Then feel free to wait for her to get home from work and clarify for you.
<emma> I am willing to agree to what I said to you in PM
<Hobbsee> i took what you said to the ops, and they decided that it was not enough.
<emma> The other stuff was brought up as an afterthought by tonyyarusso after you asked me to come in here.
<Hobbsee> as it is, i suggest you wait a while, think on it, wait for elkbuntu, (and wait for PriceChild if you wish), before giving your opinion.
<emma> I am not going to change the name of the channel as long as I feel I am being strong armed. 
<Hobbsee> then you will nto be able to speak in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Hobbsee> i'ts your choice.
<emma> Can I reasonably expect that as long as I abide by the rules as they apply to everyone else, there will be no further punitive measures taken against me, such as banning me from #ubuntu-women, or #ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> that would be fair, yes.
<mneptok> wait ...
<mneptok> there is some behavior we would tolerate from others, but not you.
<mneptok> e.g. discussion of IRSeek
<mneptok> e.g. long conversations about policy changes in public channels
<mneptok> sadly, your past behavior has led to having to place limits on your future behavior.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: in #ubuntu and such, that would class as -offtopic
<mneptok> so, "the rules as they apply to everyone else" is not accurate
<Hobbsee> mneptok: #u-w would probably aslo use !o4o as well, i expect.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: which includes propaganda
<mneptok> Hobbsee: as you know, i know nothing of #u-w
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i'm fiarly sure they do.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: afaik, they don't do politics, etc.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: anything support based, she'll get hit with !offtopic.  anything offtopic follows !o4o, afaik.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: so i'd say that it's still valid.
<mneptok> emma: ennyhoo, you know what i'm getting at. you have beat the drum on some issues so loudly that your particular drum is not welcome in public channels any more. those guidelines reflect that. and that does mean that your treatment is different from other users' treatment.
 * mneptok taps the mic
<mneptok> is this thing on?
<Hobbsee> apparently not
<emma> For the time being, I would simply like some reasonable assurance (if it is possible) that assuming I do not do something uncalled for (which I have shown no tendency to do) that I will not be subject to any thing vindictive in other #ubuntu- channels.
 * Hobbsee already agreed to that.
<mneptok> emma: repeatedly bringing up IRSeek after *many* requests to stop is uncalled for.
<mneptok> emma: you have snidely commented on my behavior being some sort of prototypical bad behavior. to paraphrase, "this guy is why no one likes ops." you have done the same to other people. that's always uncalled for.
<emma> Hobbsee -- I appreciate that very much. That means a great deal.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> mneptok: irseek == offtopic.  it's also propaganda.
<emma> mneptok - I would like to say that you are correct that my particular comment directed at you was not productive.
<Hobbsee> (when talking extensively about it)
<Hobbsee> heading off propaganda is alos allowed, when it starts.
<emma> I think that I can agree to the spirit of "Stop beating the drum about IRSeek in #ubuntu-* channels. 
<mneptok> emma: i'm not asking for an apology, but just that you think about seeing from my chair your claim no tendency to uncalled-for behavior.
<mneptok> s/claim/claim\ of/
<emma> I can even agree to something like, "When talking about logging, or other things, and asked by an op to stop, please do so"
<emma> mneptok - I think that seeing things from others perspectives is very healthy and I agree with you about that.
<mneptok> emma: just remove "about logging, or other things," and you got the idea
<emma> I think we could remove those words and that would be a much more reasonable list of conditions.
<mneptok> emma: just drop topics whenever an op asks, and bring it here
<mneptok> emma: things get less bumpy when you comply publicly, and kvetch in here.
 * Myrtti reads the backlog
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> good morning
<Tm_T> Myrtti: morning :)
<nickrud> good midnight to all 
 * jussi01 hugs Jucato 
<Jucato> heh :)
<jussi01> and sighs at #k
<Jucato> I guess he needs a definition of terms :)
<jussi01> poor guy
<jussi01> yeah
 * Jucato hugs Jucato
<Jucato> er.. I meant jussi01
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> yippee, just made a successful conversion to my new home
<Jucato> new real life home or $HOME?
<jussi01> $HOME
<Jucato> aaah :)
<jussi01> I moved fromthe work server, which I didnt want to be on, for fear of breakage, to a server of a friend
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> you don't fear breaking your friend's :P
<jussi01> I dont have sudo acces on it...
<jussi01> :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> did he really get it? I'm not sure :/
 * jussi01 hopes...
 * jpatrick looks at the pingage carnage he has from last night
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> ubotu is lagging again?
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: spam: [22:33] <Aishiko> 18:00:10> http://www.tor-forge.com/articles/666/media/114.jpg  check it out! you could win a chance to get an phone call from a dead author!
<Mez> why does the nick Aishiko ring a bell?
<jpatrick> Mez: that people have to be given this thing by force flooder?
<Mez> jpatrick, ??
<jpatrick> nevermind
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: -motu
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: now he's learnt he's got ops :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: why does he have them?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: pm?
<Hobbsee> sure
<jpatrick> Spiky: ??
<Hobbsee> .
 * Hobbsee looks for a staffer
<Tm_T> not me
<Hobbsee> Dave2: you around?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: !sfatt?
<jpatrick> err
<Dave2> I sort of am now
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: looks like there's a 12 second idler.  i could use that, but it's not urgent
<jpatrick> Dave2: we need to /cs level #ubuntu-motu reset
<jpatrick> as: "0     CMDOP     Use of command OP"
<Hobbsee> (and i'd like to be the alternate channel contact please)
<Dave2> ...so I see
<Hobbsee> sladen gave it away long ago
<Hobbsee> when i last spoke to him, he had no interest in ops stuff
<Dave2> You'll need to get an Ubuntu GC to poke me to get that done, unfortunately. (At least now that doesn't involve waiting around for Seveas.)
<Hobbsee> Dave2: grumble.  elkbuntu, you here?
 * Hobbsee needs to get on the GC list, apparently.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: might want to turn secureops off now
<Hobbsee> why?
<jpatrick> good question..
<PriceChild> I'm here.
<jpatrick> afternoon PriceChild 
<Hobbsee> hey PriceChild!
<Hobbsee> emma: changed "logging" to "irc logging", so it doesnt' cover system logs, etc.
<Hobbsee> and we also need a definitino of spam, it appears
<PriceChild> no chance
<PriceChild> we've already got use your common sense
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: see /query
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you've been away for a while :)
<PriceChild> so it seems.
 * Mez wonders who emma is
<jpatrick> Mez: /whois emma
<Hobbsee> Mez: owner of ##ubuntu-uncensored.  you've been hiding under a rock, or have been ignoring everything about irseek.
<Hobbsee> Mez: she now has a list of conditions to agree to, if she wants to return to #ubuntu-offtopic and be able to speak, documented at http://hobbsee.com/ubotu/emma_conditions
<Mez> Hobbsee, I didnt see much on the ML
<Hobbsee> Mez: hasn't been on the ML
<Hobbsee> Mez: it's been on irc, etc
<jpatrick> Mez: this channel :)
<Mez> Probs during my non-work hours
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: good conditions
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i thought so, but emma doesn't agree, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: maybe after more time, she will.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: which doesn't she like?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: see the logs from earlier today
 * jpatrick puts yakuake in full screen
<Hobbsee> (there were multiple objections, and it's probably easier to reread the log than to summarise)
<jpatrick> err, nevermind
<Hobbsee> she's spoken about wanting to put a set of conditions herself up for the irc ops to agree to.  If they are in the interests of ubuntu and the irc op team, then we may go with that set instead.  Of course, that will be by our decision.
<jpatrick> hi SportChick 
<Hobbsee> heya SportChick!
<jussio1> Hullo SportChick
<jpatrick> jussio1: I thought you said it was Hullu
<jussio1> jpatrick: now now...
<jussio1> I wouldnt call a member of staff crazy
<Myrtti> erm?
 * jussio1 slaps jpatrick"bad boy"!
<jussio1> Myrtti: I was teaching him some finnish
<jussio1> sigh...
<jpatrick> :)
<Myrtti> jpatrick: hullo != hullu
<Myrtti> doh
<Myrtti> just like pika and piika mean totally different things
<jussio1> heheehehehhe
<Myrtti> or sika and siika
<Myrtti> etc.
<jdong> Picipod_: what's a picipod? Does it have a multitouch display?
<jdong> (wow there was an innuendo in t hat)
<jussio1> jdong: you could find innuendo in anything
 * Jucato wonders if jdong finds innuendo in jussio1 and jussi01
<jdong> Jucato: I don't think jussio1 swings that way...
 * Jucato doesn't know :P
<jussio1> lol, of course he does
<jdong> lol
<Jucato> swinging sideways is patented, btw :)
<Jucato> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6,368,227.PN.&OS=PN/6,368,227&RS=PN/6,368,227
<Jucato> wow long URL :)
<SportChick> any objections to +u-ing pleia2?
<SportChick> eek, mt
<jdong> Jucato: that was the most painfully technical description of swinging I've ever read.
<Jucato> jdong: lovely ain't it? :)
<jpatrick> SportChick: can you do something for me? (channel renaming?)
<SportChick> jpatrick: channels can't be renamed
<Jucato> there's a price to be paid :)
 * Jucato rubs hands greedily
<jpatrick> SportChick: not even #Kubuntu-es to #kubuntu-es?
<jdong> we need to come up with like IRC Points
<jdong> like brownie points
<jdong> only with stamps of various IRC Council members worth different amounts of points :)
<jdong> and people can redeem them for unbans, unmutes, etc :D
<jpatrick> jdong: @load Karma
<Mez> jdong, the thing is, that that seems that swinging on a swing, your facing forward,a nd expect to be going forward... but that description makes you go side to side.
<Pici> A side-to-side swing, how revolutionary.
<Mez> not as fun...
<jdong> Mez: I'm surprised there wasn't a proof that the swing would not end up in an unstable perpendicular oscillation
<Mez> lol
<jdong> Mez: last term in diffeq I had to model that scenario for homework
<jdong> Mez: what happens when the cable twists so much that it loses tension
<nalioth> jpatrick: we can't rename channels  :(
<jdong> see? Math is illegal.
<Mez> jdong, I dont know - I dont care
<LjL> jpatrick, err, channel names are case insensitive...?
<jpatrick> nalioth: aww, now the bot will never know the diff between @ops-#kubuntu-es and @ops-#Kubuntu-es
<Mez> LjL, technically, yes.
<jpatrick> LjL: for some reason it affects botijo
<Pici> LjL: yes, but the ircd preserves your choice of capitalization when it announces a user join message.
<LjL> jpatrick, uhm, i don't see why
<Mez> however - if the first user to join the channel joins #cHaNnEl - then it gets preserved with that case by the ircd
<LjL> Pici: yes that's true, and chanserv also has it with a "K", but that should be it afaik
<jpatrick> LjL: ubotu makes all facts lowercase
<LjL> Mez, but preserved where? as pici said, commands from people are shown with the capitalization *they* used
<jpatrick> !CHEESEITS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheeseits - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> LjL: see^
<Mez> LjL, preserved on join messages, etc etc
<LjL> jpatrick: yes but i still can't see the problem with that
<jpatrick> LjL: cos it's in #Kubuntu-es and the fact for it is #kubuntu-es
<Mez> LjL, 
<Mez> >lethargy< join #cHaNnEl
<Mez> * [Lethargy] (lethargy@vBFans-F364B0B8.vbirc.com): lethargy
<Mez> * [Lethargy] @#cHaNnEl 
<LjL> Mez, no: :LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl JOIN :##LJL
<LjL> just because i typed it as ##LJL
<LjL> otherwise it would have been ##ljl
<Mez> /join #channel
<Mez> * Now talking on #cHaNnEl
<LjL> Mez: yes indeed, so it depends on the user's choice
<LjL> jpatrick: then tell it to join #kubuntu-es and not #Kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> LjL: and TiMiDo registered it as #Kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> LjL: I have, many imtes
<jpatrick> times*
<Mez> but when the channel is CREATED then capitalisation is udes.
<Mez> The way to change the capitalisation of a channel is to get everyone to leave, drop the channel with chanserv
<Mez> rejoin it with the new capitalisation, and re-register it
<jpatrick> Mez: not contact, can't
<LjL> Mez: yes but i'm saying, i don't see how the bot would be affected. when i join a channel, *everything* (topic, /names, etc) is shown with the capitalization *i* decided to use on join
<Mez> But that's how IRC works. It uses the capitalisation as created by the channel creator
<jpatrick> LjL: /cs info #kubuntu-es
<Mez> LjL, /join #channel and tell me what the channel message is
<LjL> jpatrick: yes, it's K in chanserv, i know, but why would the bot look at chanserv?
<jpatrick> LjL: no clue
<Mez> LjL, when the bot joins the channel, it recieves it as #Kubuntu-*
<nalioth> jpatrick: yours would be the first case-sensitive bot i've heard of
<LjL> Mez: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60039/
<Mez> whatever the channel created was
<jpatrick> LjL: /msg botijo %config networks.freenode.channels
<Mez> LjL, now try #channel
<LjL> ok, the /names is lowercase, i missed that
<LjL> JOIN #channel
<LjL> :ljl8!n=ljl@213-140-17-103.ip.fastwebnet.it JOIN :#channel
<LjL> :kubrick.freenode.net 353 ljl8 = #cHaNnEl :ljl8 Mez
<LjL> :kubrick.freenode.net 366 ljl8 #channel :End of /NAMES list.
<Mez> LJL, the reason that pastebin shows is that you are the only person in there
<LjL> Mez: no, there is ubotwo and a clone of mine in there
<Mez> so when you leave, it's being destroyed and recreated
<LjL> (and chanserv)
<LjL> jpatrick: it's got it with "k"
<jpatrick> LjL: and it still sees it with "K"
<Mez> LjL, it depends on whether the commands are a direct response to what you sent or whether it's from the IRC servers stuff
<Mez> but the server keeps it with a "K"
<LjL> jpatrick, if we rename the channel, that will involve making everyone part
<Mez> LjL, trust me - I did a study of a lot of this stuff a while back :D
<jpatrick> LjL: ...or /kick
<LjL> jpatrick: whatever, anyway it'll be somewhat invasive
<Mez> jpatrick, with the help of a staffer... they can do a chanwipe
<Mez> (or should be able to)
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah..
<LjL> Mez: not the problem...
<nalioth> jpatrick: why would you want to trouble users for a bot you should be able to configure ?
<jpatrick> nalioth: I don't want it, they do for @ops :)
<LjL> nalioth, well it's just seveas' bot, i think the problem would be there for ubotu too
<LjL> actually let's just try
<nalioth> if it's a supybot, i have no idea why it won't work
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #Kubuntu-es ()
 * jpatrick neither
<nalioth> mine joins channels from a list in the config
<LjL> yes, the problem is there with ubotu too
 * nalioth senses much ado over nothing
<LjL> (i have created !ops-#kubuntu-es meanwhile)
<Mez> nalioth, cause the encyclopedia plugin doesnt allow case sensitive channel names
<Mez> but when matching, doesnt do a strtolower (or python equiv) to match
<nalioth> alrighty then
<LjL> anyway it's a bug in the code
<LjL> let me see if we can just fix it
<Mez> so when the server sends PRIVMSG :#Kubuntu-es bla bla
<Mez> supybot tries to match in the database x-Kubuntu-es
<Mez> which doesnt exist as it makes it lowercase when putting it into the DB
<Mez> :D
<LjL> jpatrick: should be fixed
<LjL> jpatrick: in "def get_factoids", change lines 4 and 5 into
<LjL>         factoids.channel_primary   = self.get_single_factoid(channel, name + '-' + channel.lower())
<LjL>         factoids.channel_secondary = self.get_single_factoid(channel, name + '-' + channel.lower() + '-also')
<jpatrick> LjL: ping
<LjL> pung
<jpatrick> LjL: from -locoteams: < nepbabu> is it possible to get ubotu in #ubuntu-np?
<LjL> jpatrick: i'll put ubotwo for the time being, ask seveas later
<jussio1> oh great, we got that weird question bot in #ubuntuforums (nick = retarded)
<jpatrick> jussio1: oh lord, no
<jussio1> leastways it looks like that
 * jpatrick emergency mode => on
<jpatrick> jussio1: that's the network troll of DOOM
<jpatrick> jussio1: /whois him
<jussio1> jpatrick: bleh
<Pici> He deserves a kline imho
<Pici> I banned him from +1 yesterday.
<jpatrick> Pici: he has, ~7 times
<jussio1> hmm, any of the lovely staff around wish to issue a k-ticket? :)
<ubotu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<jpatrick> !staff | retarted - kline evader
<ubotu> retarted - kline evader: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, !staff needs to be updated :)
<Mez> <retarded> ... not retarted
<jussio1> no0tic: who is missing?
<SportChick> who was he before, mez?
<vorian> SportChick: I just kicked him from #ubuntuforums
<Mez> jpatrick, you said he was a kline evader?
<no0tic> jussio1, PriceChild and vorian, afaik
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (TheStorey abusive)
<jpatrick> Mez: yes, I've dealt with him several times
<ubotu> xq called the ops in #ubuntu (TheStorey abusive)
<jpatrick> Mez: in #kubuntu, #kde, #k-ot, #....
<nalioth> jpatrick: he was klined?
<jpatrick> nalioth: yeah
<jussio1> no0tic: I didnt know they were freenode staff?
 * jpatrick can't remember who did it..
<jpatrick> nalioth: ah, yes, Dave2 
<nalioth> guys, this has got to stop
<nalioth> this 'ban on first offense' crap
<nalioth> we are supposed to be "linux for human beings" and we're turning #ubuntu into EFNET
<no0tic> jussio1, yes they are since few days
<nalioth> freenode offers several features to help with channel management, such as /remove and /quiet
<nalioth> if you don't recognize someone as a 'repeate offender', why not just /remove them and send them an appropriate factoid at the least?
<Mez> nalioth, quiet does what exactly ?
<Mez> oh, mutes :D
<nalioth> did you know that #ubuntu has maxed out an extended ban list on multiple occasions?
<nalioth> we are using the ban hammer FAR TOO MUCH and we're not removing them daily/regularly
<nalioth> bans are not 'fire and forget"
<Dave2> I don't believe I K:lined retarded.
<jpatrick> Dave2: he changes nicks
<jpatrick> @btlogin
<Pici> jpatrick: klines are recorded in the tracker.
<Pici> s/are/are not/
<jpatrick> Pici: bans are, I can check his host
<Mez> Pici, but the ban will be 
<nalioth> yes, retarded was banned but not klined
<Pici> nalioth: I've made a note to myself *again* to try not to be so fast with the bans.  Sometimes my fingers work faster than my brain does.
<Mez> Pici, do you use chanserv.py ?
<Pici> Mez: no
<Mez> Pici, ah - fair enough
<Mez> well, its easier just to /remove
<Mez> than to /remove and ban
<Pici> /cskb nick   does all the opping, removing and banning
<jussio1> nalioth: I have a feeling <retarded> was formerly known as romeo1 at one stage IIRC
<Mez> Pici, just take off the b ? :P
<nalioth> Pici: an /ar hurts nothing and gives you time to think about a) talking to the person ( catalyzing / educating ) or b) sending an appropriate factoid
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> Seveas, are the ban(s) on ST47 still needed?
<ubotu> seisen called the ops in #ubuntuforums (retarted)
<jpatrick> ...
<jdong> I forwarded retarded into here for you guys. Enjoy *goes off to class*
<Pici> jdong: thanks!
<jpatrick> from ##linux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60052/
<jdong> I wonder if people have better things to do than reset their cable modems constantly to get new IPS
<Pici> jpatrick: I've seen him do the same thing in #defocus
<Seveas> Mez, if you think they can be gone, feel fre
<Seveas> e
<seisen> can I get my ubuntu member cloak back?
<jpatrick> seisen: launchpad page?
<seisen> https://launchpad.net/~seisen
<jpatrick> seisen: ok, you'll have to wait till a member of staff comes by
<seisen> alright \
<jpatrick> LjL: ubotu is now in -np :)
<Dave2> \win 142
 * Dave2 stabs compose.
<jpatrick> seisen: oh, have you set up your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<seisen> it was before then I did something stupid and lost the cloak
<Pici> seisen: Did your memership come up for renewal and lapse? I wondering because it seems you were removed from the ubuntu-cloaked-members group?  Just wondering, I dont have the power to change anything./
<seisen> no I got on the #windows channel and did something stupid things a while back
<seisen> so they pulled my cloak
<seisen> Pricechild knows about it
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> Okay.
<jpatrick> seisen: remember, cloaks are a privilege
<seisen> i know 
<Pici> You'll have to wait for an IRC council member to show up.  /me wanders off
<jpatrick> cya later Pici 
 * Pici isnt going far ;)
<seisen> ok
<jpatrick> evening ompaul 
<ompaul> eveninks
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: ping - please take a look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-March/002053.html when you get back..
<Myrtti> gnite kids
<Seeker`> nn
<jpatrick> night Myrtti 
 * jussio1 is heading to bed. night!
 * jpatrick wonders what ubotu2 is doing
<no0tic> dondu from #ubuntu spams in pm
<jpatrick> no0tic: nothing here
<Seveas> jpatrick, ubotu2 isn't doing much :)
<Seveas> I'm just kicking it in the butt a few times
<jpatrick> Seveas: roger
<LjL> start of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto : "K3B is quite likely the best CD/DVD burning program in Linux."
<LjL> big *SIGH*, /me goes edit
<jpatrick> it's so true..
<LjL> oh ssh
<jpatrick> LjL: -es-ops
<LjL> jpatrick, not a particularly important issue imho...
<jpatrick> ;)
<LjL> Ireclan, can you show us the message that was sent?
<Ireclan> Sure. It wasn't offensive, but it is kinda suspicious.
<LjL> (Ireclan complained in #ubuntu-offtopic that "emma" had sent him unsolicited PM)
<Pici> (ah)
<jpatrick> (pastebin maybe?)
<LjL> i'm sure we can take it here
<Ireclan> Mar 18 16:55:20 <emma>	hi, is it okay if I pm you?
<jpatrick> bit too late for that question no?
<Ireclan> That was it. I just assumed that she might be a spam bot.
<Ireclan> Since I don't frequent here anymore.
<LjL> Ireclan: well, seems suspicious when someone just messages you out of the blue, i agree
<LjL> Ireclan: thanks for informing us
<Ireclan> Welcome.
<LjL> emma, by the way, are you here because you have some question currently for us?
<emma> Hi. I think last night I was asked to come in here. Or rather very early in the morning for me.
<LjL> emma: must have been the australians then, you should probably check back in a couple of hours if you're still awake
<emma> It's going to be hard for me, i've been up so very late so many nights because of things like this.
<emma> I was hoping to maybe speak to PriceChild I think.
<Pici> Hes on vacation(holiday) right now.
<emma> I see. 
<jpatrick> Norway!
<Pici> Yes, there.
<emma> Also, I'm not sure if this matters but I was pming Ireclan because I'm part Irish and it was recently Saint Patricks day.
<LjL> emma, sorry if i'm going to sound like a broken record, but while the incident above just reads like an innocent question ("can i PM you?" - although, good counterpoint: you have already)...
<LjL> are you PM'ing people randomly? because we can't be keeping getting these reports just because all the people you happen to message are paranoids or something
<emma> Absolutely not.
<LjL> emma: well, it must be perceived as somewhat random by some, or they wouldn't contact us about it, don't you think?
<emma> Im not sure what to tell you about perceptions versus reality and all the possible permutations of that.
<emma> I've never pmed anyone randomly. 
<emma> I can understand maybe, if you are a certain kind of person, maybe more introverted (nothing wrong with that of course) you might feel like a social pm from someone who isn't a close friend is random. Not sure though. But I am sure that I have never pmed anyone who did not indicate that they were interesting in talking to me. I would never do that. 
<LjL> emma, ireclan seemed to be saying he had no idea who you might be.
<emma> Yeah we are not friends, but i thought his nick was cool since it sounds Irish. And I've been thinking about my Irish roots (given Saint Pats and all)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, grunt said: ubotu, what is your purpose?
<LjL> emma: ah, that's your idea of "not PM'ing anyone who did not *indicate* that they were interested in talking to you"?
<mneptok> emma: i think PMing someone because their nick sounds Irish qualifies as "randomly"
<LjL> emma, it's not a vision many would share, i feel.
<emma> Fair enough. I've gotten pms from ubuntu ops that I didn't ask for. I am not upset by that. It's important for you to understand that I simply do not carry on a conversation with anyone, or bother anyone unless they express an interest in speaking to me.
<emma> I think you guys are worried about spam yes?
<LjL> emma, "spam" might sound like too narrow a term.
<emma> Well with all due respect (and it is respect) there is becoming a pattern here of setting a standard or a meaning of terms, and then changing them repeatedly whenever it is convenient to make life difficult for me.
<emma> Let me give you an example:
<Seveas> unsollicited pm
<LjL> emma, let me put it quite plainly then
<Seveas> could be considered spam
<Pici> emma, You were here when ireclan came in here, what did you think of his report that your message was suspicious?
<LjL> emma: we don't want people pointing to channels that aren't our channels, unless they're support channels or channels where a conversation should rather be held instead of the one it's being held in.
<emma> Pici - He didn't seem to say anything. It looked like he was *asked* to come here and asked to paste what I said, and then when he did that, everyone saw it was nothing.
<LjL> (then, i can certainly say that if the pointed-to channel has "ubuntu" in its name while being unofficial and there being some friction between it and us, that doesn't make us more tolerant about it)
<emma> LjL - I see. - That's something that I can accomodate for you, I always cooperate with people who cooperate with me. I always work with and respect people who have good will and good faith toward me.
<LjL> emma, you saw perfectly well what he said in #ubuntu-offtopic, so you know very well that he *was* asked.
<LjL> he was asked, though, because he brought it up to begin with
<emma> LjL -- I have not been monitoring all the channels. I just got home from work not long ago.
<Seveas> how convenient
<LjL> emma, well, you were highlighted by that.
<emma> LjL - I see. Yes I see it now. 
<emma> What is the problem. I am sorry he was alarmed and that you were alarmed. I don't think it is a crime what I did, or spam. I speak to many people like this, including some of you, regularly.  
<Seveas> emma, how far away from work do you live?
<LjL> emma: you see, if someone PMs me who i've never heard of before (even with something innocent like "can i pm you?"), i tend to get uncomfortable. usually, i assume they've PM'd me because they saw i'm an op, but if i were a regular user, i think i'd feel quite "what the heck".
<LjL> emma: so, you may call people like me introverted, but the fact remains that we haven't had several "introverted" users complaining about a specific PM'er in the past. we do with you.
<LjL> emma: i'm happy you're going to accomodate this view, and as i said earlier, you can probably find Hobbsee or elkbuntu (i guess it's one of those two you were looking for) in a couple of hours at worst, see you later
<emma> Yeah, I can understand how you might react and many people would react differently. But the really important thing is that if I did pm you, and you expressed zero interest or did not even respond, then I would just not be talking to you in pm. So no harm. 
<emma> What view were you referring to LjL ?
<Seveas> emma, that's equivalent to opt-out spam
<Seveas> emma, please answer my question
<LjL> emma: well, "we don't want people pointing to channels that aren't our channels, unless they're support channels or channels where a conversation should rather be held instead of the one it's being held in." -- i thought that was what you replied to with "That's something that I can accomodate for you"
<emma> LjL -- It is something that can be done, but there was another part to what I said. 
<emma> I would even say that it's something I'm very willing to do.
<LjL> emma: right. well, i'm afraid you'll have to be the one to show good will and good faith first, at this point
<LjL> as in, you stop *first*, said plainly :)
<emma> LjL - I think that's alright as well.
<LjL> nice to hear
<emma> LjL - I can do that also, but as you know as a mature adult these things don't work as in, one side gives all first. I will certainly be willing to give some first though.
<emma> Do you understand what I mean? This is some times a difficult medium with no non-verbal cues and I am afraid some times if my text does not read correctly?
<Seveas> emma, you broke it, you fix it. You stop annoying users and we may beleive you're actually willing to conform to the guidelines
<LjL> emma, i have to agree with seveas. we aren't a bargaining agent
<Seveas> @now oslo
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Oslo: March 18 2008, 23:31:10 - Next meeting: Server Team in 22 hours 28 minutes
<Pici> Anything else? If not, see /topic 
<Pici> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> emma: please see above ...
<emma> Yes. I am talking to an op in pm. A few moments please?
<LjL> emma, PMs do not get blocked when you leave a channel, do they :)
<emma> LjL - A valid point would you like me to leave then for now?
<Seveas> could that possibly have been more clear?
<LjL> yes please
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-np, r11t said: !test is something
<elky_work> this will be a flood due to the fact that it's pre-composed and I'm not really supposed to be here since I'm at work
<elky_work> emma, I just saw the logs of the most recent conversation and i must say i'm appalled. You try to say you dont PM randomly, but that's precisely what you did. You PM'd someone out of the blue, with no invitation, *THAT IS RANDOM*. PMing someone to ask for permission to PM is an uninvited and random PM.
<elky_work> emma, You expect us to bend over for you and show faith -- yet you have not changed your random PM behaviour in anyway. What faith does this give us? In a word.. NONE. You twist our words around. What faith does this give us? NONE.
<elky_work> You keep saying that I had already agreed to letting you have voice back in -offtopic and that it was recorded in logs. I did, see the following:
<elky_work> [08:22] <elkbuntu> emma, i have no problem with you having voice back in -offtopic *only* on the proviso that you agree to play by our rules in our playground [08:23] <emma> *nods*
<elky_work> You agreed to what I said. Well guess what, those conditions that Hobbsee put to you - they are our rules. _You_ agreed that you would play by our rules. It is in the logs.
<elky_work> We are not picking on you. We are trying to do you a favour by spelling out the rules laid out in the Code of Conduct -- under 'Be Respectful' etc. We are spending the time to be explicit for you since you seem to need this. We know you're a good person, this is why we are putting this much effort into you -- we would not do it otherwise.
<elky_work> I now must go and try get some work done. I got little done yesterday because I wasted hours of yesterday helping draw up those guidelines. Please do not PM me at this nick. *This is an explicit retraction of any implied invitation*.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-np, nepbabu said: ubotu: ubuntu-np is Nepali Ubuntu Local Community. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NepalTeam
<LjL> !np is <reply> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is on #ubuntu-np - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NepalTeam
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<nepbabu> LjL: thanks!
<nepbabu> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-19
<picard_pwns_kirk> I am here to appeal on behalf of emma
<picard_pwns_kirk> I am here on my own will
<LjL> ... and of course, the fact that you joined at a 46 seconds distance is coincidence :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> I told her to come
<picard_pwns_kirk> not vice versa
<picard_pwns_kirk> if she told me, I would have been here after her
<picard_pwns_kirk> logically speaking
<picard_pwns_kirk> now, down to business
<LjL> sounds logical.
<picard_pwns_kirk> emma was kickbanned in #ubuntu for making a comment which offended an IRC op
<picard_pwns_kirk> however, her comments about a "slimy Israeli company" can be interpreted in many ways
<picard_pwns_kirk> the adjectives "slimy" and "israeli" modify the noun "company"
<LjL> that part is a late development i believe.
<picard_pwns_kirk> then tell me, why can she not speak in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> because she's pushed and pushed for a ban, over a prolonged period of time
<picard_pwns_kirk> How so?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Her comments in the channel are not offensive in any way
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: the first ban i see (on -offtopic, then there's something for #ubuntu) was on 13 february, by me, for keeping talking about politics after warned to stop. then it was a crescendo.
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: are you even familiar with the history involved?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Was there a kick before that?
<picard_pwns_kirk> tonyyarusso: I have read the logs
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: yes, there was.
<tonyyarusso> all of them eh?
<tonyyarusso> And where did you find these logs?
<picard_pwns_kirk> the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is not logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * Seeker` has seen emma in here for a lot of time recently, it would take many many hours to read all of the logs from just this channel
<tonyyarusso> WHich is precisely why I ask.
<picard_pwns_kirk> I have read logs from this channel
<picard_pwns_kirk> which allows me to roughly piece together what happened
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: It doesn't give you all of the facts then
<tonyyarusso> "roughly" != knowing what's going on
<tonyyarusso> Please try again after you are informed enough to do so in a useful manner.
<emma> LjL - No there was not. You banned me quite some time ago when I was very new to #ubuntu-offtopic ,  there were incidental issues but I was kickbanned for my comments about IRSeek. In fact. EVERY incidental issue probably relates in some ways to my comments about IRSeek, and in the -offtopic channel only. I always respect #ubuntu. And rarely ever speak there.
<picard_pwns_kirk> tonyyarusso: is there any better source of information than the channel logs themselves?
<LjL> emma, that is not accurate.
<LjL> the ban i am referring to is
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic  emma   LjL   Feb 13 2008 00:55:35
<LjL> now, the following is a kick:
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic  emma   LjL   Feb 13 2008 00:32:47
<LjL> with reason:
<picard_pwns_kirk> Since #ubuntu-offtopic is not logged, where else can i find accurate information, than in the channel where the operators of that channel reside?
<LjL> it's not a joke, we REALLY don't want politics talk here 
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: I think that the point is that you have'nt read *all* of the relevant logs
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: Yes.  Actually being involved.
<emma> I was kickbanned and these demands were placed on me directly because I have been vocal about the IRSeek policy (but not in #ubuntu, my comments have been in -offtopic) and I was kickbanned because I expressed my displeasure with IRSeek this last time.
<picard_pwns_kirk> tonyyarusso: who was in the channel at that time?
<LjL> emma, or any story you can make up. my channel logs tell me differently.
<nalioth> all of the #ubuntu* channels fall under the CoC
<emma> LjL - yes that was the first time I was ever banned. That was actually a legitimate mistake on my part. At that time I was very much a noob to -offtopic and I think many people have been banned by you for making the mistake I made. It was all clarified.
<tonyyarusso> emma: You have seen the list of conditions.  We await your answer.  Until you have one, you are wasting yet more of our time.  I know that I for one don't have any more to waste, so ping me when you have that answer.
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: you are talking about scores of "times".
<LjL> emma, that's irrelevant.
<LjL> [01:10:24] <picard_pwns_kirk> Was there a kick before that?
<LjL> [01:10:40] <LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: yes, there was.
 * tonyyarusso goes back to paying attention to useful conversations
<LjL> [01:13:15] <emma> LjL - No there was not
<LjL> this is a lie.
<LjL> i don't like lies.
<emma> LjL -- That was not a lie. I thought he was saying was there lots of kicks between the time you banned me (my first ever ban) and this last kickban. That's what I thought he was talking about.
<LjL> that's not what i see him asking.
<picard_pwns_kirk> everything is open to interpretation
<LjL> err, sure.
<emma> Then I mistook what he was saying. Yes you did kick me before you banned me, back in February, I was a complete -offtopic noob and rather new on IRC even for that matter. I have a much better sense of how things work now.
<LjL> so now i can't answer your questions because they're open to interpretation, i suppose.
<picard_pwns_kirk> LjL: let's be professional
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk, i don't think i'm the one not being.
<emma> And until a few days ago when ops began asking me about my feelings about IRSeek, and I actually gave my feelings, there wasn't an issue.
<emma> From what I gather possibly dozens and dozens of people have been kicked and banned by you for talking about politics in -offtopic.
<emma> I was very much a noob and I really haven't talked about politics exhorbitantly (not more than everyone else) since you did that.
<emma> I feel that it is very accurate and fair to say that if I had not been kickbanned for saying that I have no problems with #ubuntu controlling users since it is a support channel, but I only don't like the slimy Israeli company IRSeek, then I would *not* be kickbanned and I would not be in here right now.
<emma> So *that* instance IS relevent and the JUSTICE of that kickban is extremely so.
<Daviey> emma: was it yesterday or the day before you insult the British in -offtopic?
<Daviey> insulted*
<emma> And that only begins to touch upon the reasonableness of imposing a draconian list of conditions that asks me to implicitly indict myself of things I've never done, and give up my fair use of unofficial Freenode channels.
<nalioth> emma: we're not asking you to do anything that we don't expect anyone else to do
<emma> Daviey - That was the day before, I think, and he was insulting me also. This was all on the same day. You have to understand that this whole conversation about surveillance and such, was not my conversation only. There were half a dozen people all talking to me. Also, I want to clarify with you, I NEVER attacked him personally. 
<emma> I said that I thought it was a shame that the British allowed their country to become so monitored by police. 
<LjL> honestly, i don't think i'm willing to go over all this again, right now. i'm out
<picard_pwns_kirk> that, in my opinion is not an insult to the british
<picard_pwns_kirk> explain to me how it is
<picard_pwns_kirk> ...anyone?
<nickrud> emma: I don't know if you saw this, it was after you were no longer in the channel. The very end. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/18/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<picard_pwns_kirk> how is her channel harmful to the community?
<picard_pwns_kirk> It does not seem to convey any negative ideas
<picard_pwns_kirk> her use of the "ubuntu" trademark is in agreement with the terms of the trademark policy
<picard_pwns_kirk> don't leave me hanging, people
<LjL> you mean aside from having the "ubuntu" name in it while being definitely an unofficial channel, and really unrelated to ubuntu, where the CoC is not only not enforced but almost looks like actively frowned upon, a topic that talks "power-tripping ops", and i'd dare say actions against ubuntu channels being planned in it?
<picard_pwns_kirk> idle in the channel for a day
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: We do.
<tonyyarusso> We're well aware of the filth it contains.
<picard_pwns_kirk> and try to find any organized malicious activity planned
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: one word: sudobash
<picard_pwns_kirk> he is a user, mentioned in the logs
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: which logs?
<picard_pwns_kirk> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/15/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<picard_pwns_kirk> those
<LjL> what about his userness in ##ubuntu-uncensored?
<picard_pwns_kirk> that is not logged
<LjL> no, it is not.
<picard_pwns_kirk> all right
<picard_pwns_kirk> #ubuntu-offtopic is not logged either
<Seeker`> isn't the ubuntu "namespaced" owned by ubunut, and therefore comes under control of the ops?
<picard_pwns_kirk> the name "ubuntu" is a trademark of Canonical
<LjL> Seeker`: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<picard_pwns_kirk> unless you guys work for canonical, you have no special say over this
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk, are you joking?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I am not
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: I feel the need to point out yet again that terms for a resolution were discussed at great length yesterday.  Until we have a yes or no answer from emma, this is just useless babble.
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: I believe they were appointed by people from canonical
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml
<picard_pwns_kirk> canonical,  ubuntu   	      	 Canonical, Ltd., Douglas, Isle of Man, UK. 
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: what?
<picard_pwns_kirk> from the freenode site for primary groups
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: what about it?
<picard_pwns_kirk> canonical has the right to "ubuntu"
<emma> tonyyarusso - You are aware of the filth it contains? You have been an active member of my channel. You have actually antagonized other members in my channel, called them fools and such. To say that my channel contains filth is very strange from an active member. 
<emma> But indeed, no one stops you from doing that there. I expect you to control yourself. 
<Seeker`> picard_pwns_kirk: I fail to see the point you are trying to make
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: you're certainly aware that we *are*, both for freenode and for the Ubuntu Community Council, the representatives of these channels namespace?
 * tonyyarusso again goes back to doing more productive things than repeating himself
<picard_pwns_kirk> does it say that you have the power to deny people the right to use "ubuntu" in an unofficial channel name?
<picard_pwns_kirk> a right bestowed upon them by canonical?
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk: no. it doesn't say it can't kind of piss us off, either.
<picard_pwns_kirk> just because it pisses the ops off doesn't mean that it is not allowed
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk, and who said it's not allowed?
<picard_pwns_kirk> http://hobbsee.com/ubotu/emma_conditions
<picard_pwns_kirk> you did
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk, not that the channel originally had only one # (i.e. pretended to be a primary channel).
<nickrud> picard_pwns_kirk: fromhttp://freenode.net/policy.shtml#primarychannels:  Primary channel name, formatted with a single leading hash mark (#), are reserved for participating groups and organizations based on their legal or informal claim to the associated name or name prefix.
<Seeker`> "By registering such a channel, you indicate that you assert no legal or informal right to the channel name used" -< From the freenode guidelines - that states that you have no particular right to use the channel name
<picard_pwns_kirk> so why are we closing it down, if it is not a primary channel?
<LjL> picard_pwns_kirk, we *can* se conditions for *our* channels, and those certainly include (for emma, and for everyone) NOT pointing unsolicitedly to random channels (which i tend to simply call "spamming", although that seems to be argued).
<picard_pwns_kirk> she could have kicked you and banned you for harrasing users of her channel
<LjL> she could have kicked and banned users planning malicious behaviors against the ubuntu channels, too.
<LjL> she can do basically whatever the heck she wants on her channel.
<LjL> (not that there aren't some limits somewhere, but just saying)
<picard_pwns_kirk> I understand
<emma> I have *never* seen anyone planning malicious behavior against #ubuntu and if I did see that I would be *very* against that
<picard_pwns_kirk> stating an opinion != planning malicious behavior
<emma> You said you care about the truth, and I respect you for that. Because I do too. So please let's be true that I have NEVER condoned, or even seen, anyone threatening to hurt #ubuntu. 
<emma> I LIKE #ubuntu.
<emma> The very comment that I was kickbanned for was a statement of this fact.
<emma> I was SAYING to the OPS who were engaging me and ASKING ME the questions, that I have no issue with #ubuntu being moderated since it is a support channel and must not become chaotic.
<emma> That is why I said in my next post.. 
<emma> The ONLY thing I have against #ubuntu is that it allows that IRSeek corporation to sit in there. 
<emma> I care about #ubuntu so much that in my OWN entry message, I warn people that my channel is not the best place to get support. And I suggest that they seek that in #ubuntu!
<picard_pwns_kirk> at least listen to us, people
<emma> I would even say, if this is your main concern, I would be willing to explicitly put a message in the channel that malicious behavior directed against other Freenode channels is prohibited.
 * LjL chuckles
<emma> Although that is nothing that any other channel I've seen does. And I don't want to be held responsible or to blame for the actions of fools I don't control, anymore than you do.
<picard_pwns_kirk> I do not believe we are here for your amusement
<picard_pwns_kirk> well...
<picard_pwns_kirk> I digress
<picard_pwns_kirk> I am not wanted, and will leave
<emma> picard - Thank you for your comments, I think that you should not harm yourself for me, and my issues. 
<emma> I think you should probably..
<picard_pwns_kirk> peace out
 * Hobbsee wonders what's happened now
<tonyyarusso> nothing
<tonyyarusso> in other news, my java plugin isn't working
<Hobbsee> emma: the rules for ops, and catalysers are different - see the section in freenode policy on catalysing.
<Hobbsee> oh you're fsking kidding me...
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> she made another comment about slimy israeli company, and then are surprised it got her banned, *again*?
<Seeker`> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hobbsee> hm, picard is wrong, apparently
<Seeker`> is there a policy on bots in #ubuntu* channels?
<LjL> Seeker`: yes - don't bring any unless authorized by channel contacts
<Seeker`> LjL: cool
<Seeker`> LjL: Thanks
<Hobbsee> emma: so, can you explain about plumpypiggy?
<Hobbsee> he looked rather upset that he'd been poked about the channel repeatedly.
<emma> I do not know who plumpypiggy is. Can you help me out?
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/p/jB3ko450.html
<Hobbsee> that was in your channel ~11 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> first part, in particular
<Hobbsee> and that's a private log, so you can't reproduce it.
<Hobbsee> emma: 
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> damn enter key.
<emma> I don't know what reproducing it, means, I was at work 11 hours ago I think. I wasn't there. I don't know that person and I've never seen them before. 
<Hobbsee> was in -uncensored, the channel you are the owner of.  i thought you were supposed to have control of it.  *shrugs*
<emma> Hobbsee - A fair point. Maybe the channel is actually large enough that I should put some one else on the access list. I'm an IRC rookie, and I always think of this little channel as insignificant. 
<emma> But you make a valid point.
<Hobbsee> emma: of course, as to *why* you seem to draw so many users to ask in -offtopic, and -uncensored if you're a spammer is an interesting question.  maybe you have the wrong definition of spam.
<Hobbsee> and cries to "leave them alone"
<Hobbsee> most channels, big or little, don't do that.
<Hobbsee> isn't that *interesting*?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<emma> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> emma called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nixternal> wasabi?
<jrib> yes?
<emma> I want to apologize to the ops for the times that I have been difficult. Some of my behavior has not been productive or even characteristic of my own ideal. I understand that ops are also human beings and I am sorry for bring any amount of distress to any of you.
<kumarphilly> aite tritium 
<tritium> You're going to have to use English, please.
<kumarphilly> ALL RIGHT
<kumarphilly> aite
<kumarphilly> = all right
<tritium> No, it doesn't.
<tritium> I'm not going to discuss your nonsense language with you.
<tritium> Good night.
<kumarphilly> Hmmm...
<kumarphilly> Fine I will talk like this. Happy?
<kumarphilly> tritium, I am not leaving
<kumarphilly> until we are done discussing
<tritium> Fine, stick around until I'm not busy.
<kumarphilly> err
<kumarphilly> I will be back in the morning
<kumarphilly> will you be here?
<tritium> No, I have a job.
<kumarphilly> in about 10 hours or so
<kumarphilly> ah, I am a student on spring break
<kumarphilly> What time will you return.
<tritium> Sometime tomorrow evening.
<tritium> What would you like to discuss?
<kumarphilly> the code of conduct
<kumarphilly> would like to clarify that we both broke it tonite
<tritium> No, you were kicked and then banned for specific reasons.
<tritium> @btlogin
<kumarphilly> Ok, but i still would like to discuss it
<tritium> Go ahead.
<kumarphilly> tomorrow evening....
<kumarphilly> I am very tired
<tritium> So am I.
<kumarphilly> and P/O
<tritium> Look, it's quite simple.
<tritium> I'll paste your offending comment that earned you your ban:
<tritium> 22:26 < kumarphilly> but there is a @$$ named tritium ....and i didnt curse:-p
<kumarphilly> yes right there
<kumarphilly> those are symbols
<kumarphilly> they could mean nothing
<tritium> Clearly translated to a foul name
<kumarphilly> no it didnt
<tritium> No, nobody is that stupid.
<nalioth> tritium: what channel was this in?
<kumarphilly> #ubuntu
<tritium> nalioth: #ubuntu
<nalioth> kumarphilly: it was off topic, never the less
<tritium> kumarphilly: do not take me for a fool.
<kumarphilly> i am not
<kumarphilly> but look
<tritium> You expect me to translate aite = All Right, but not translate @$$ to ass?  Come on.  Be reasonable.
<kumarphilly> a lot of people use @$$ or #!#@# to mean anything
<tritium> kumarphilly: that argument has no substance
<tritium> really, good night
<kumarphilly> aite to all right translates because A) its words and B) its shorthand accepted my many people...
<kumarphilly> nah
<tritium> A) is false.  aite is not a word
<nalioth> kumarphilly: the ban will stay in place at least 24h, is there anything else we can help you with?
<kumarphilly> tritium, so you NEVER use shorthand?
<tritium> kumarphilly: no
<kumarphilly> hmm
<tritium> kumarphilly: I can type.
<nalioth> jimmygoon: may we be of service?
<jimmygoon> nalioth, nope, my apologies. I will leave.
<kumarphilly> 24th eh... 
<kumarphilly> thats a monday
<nalioth> kumarphilly: 24 HOURS ( at least )
<kumarphilly> im suppose to be installing apache and stuff tomarow....on new server....
<kumarphilly> oh...
<kumarphilly> max ?
<tritium> Nothing is preventing you from installing.
<kumarphilly> Maximum  I should say....
<kumarphilly> Yes but I needed some help with apache and stuff
<nalioth> kumarphilly: most bans last 24h or less
<nalioth> kumarphilly: the time depends lots of things
<nalioth> is there anything else we can help you with?
<kumarphilly> Nah
<kumarphilly> **no...
<kumarphilly> nothing else..
<nalioth> kumarphilly: /topic  :)
<kumarphilly> reserve the right to remove idles
<kumarphilly> i cannot stick around if i have any more questions?
<kumarphilly> wat was that?
<nalioth> kumarphilly: that was you leaving
<tritium> I lifted the ban.  He was very reasonable in /query.
<nalioth> :)
<tritium> I guess some people just have bad days.
<soldats> reza_20 is kinda being very offtopic and not very family freindly with his chatter, keep an eye out maybe in the future?
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> oops
<Hobbsee> bad Jucato :P
 * Hobbsee wonders where ubotu went
<Jucato> yeah I wonder as well. made ubotwo go to #k... but didn't know stdin had it muted :)
<Hobbsee> ubotwo: join #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> doesn't matter, no one active there for a couple more hours
<Jucato> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> bah
<Hobbsee> it joined #ubuntu, but ...
<Jucato> maybe it's banned from the other channels? O.o
<Hobbsee> there we are
<Hobbsee> where else?
<Hobbsee> ...george?
<Hobbsee> what's seveas' bot doing on there?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ah, that's why it won't join then
<Hobbsee> should really grab a cloak for that bot.  oh well.
<Jucato> mutually exclusive?
<Hobbsee> i think so
 * Hobbsee just hijacked priceybot
<Hobbsee> floodbots are up. good.
<Myrtti> is there anything relevant in the backlog from the past nine hours that I should be aware of?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: not really...
<Jucato> unless you count Hobbsee conversing with emma "relevant" :D
<Hobbsee> yeah, and then nalioth's suddenly gone and given hre access agian.
<Jucato> eeek scary
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: You'll be better off if you go rent a movie instead.
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: ok, so it's breakfast time and a quick browse thru the Intterhweb for me
<tonyyarusso> yupyup
<jussio1> Myrtti: you are irc addicted, checking email over breakfast... oh crap, what am I doing? :P
<Myrtti> gotcha
<Myrtti> it's the joys of working from home
<jussio1> hehe
 * jussio1 is about to go to work...
<Jucato> jussio1: I don't check mails and feeds and IRC before breakfast... I usually do that after getting up from bed (eyes half closed)
<Myrtti> Jucato: me too!
<Jucato> :D
<jussi01> Jucato: :D yeah, I do too. I was just having a go :P
<Hobbsee> !staff
<Hobbsee> !staff
<jpatrick> ...there's no response..
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know.  brilliant, isnt it?
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubotwo> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotwo> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> will one of you please issue a /cs level #ubuntu-motu reset and make me the alternate channel contact please?
<Hobbsee> i'm sure elkbuntu will be happy to ack the request, being a GC.
<no0tic> kyro_ issued !ops on #ubuntu but ubotwo didn't relay here
<PriceChild> ubotu's died again?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> asjhsdddahkg
<jussi01> gah, sorry everybody, ssh connection seemed to have frozen... oh wait, was my cat...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah, yours is acting as ubotu
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ack
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hm?
<elkbuntu> <Hobbsee> i'm sure elkbuntu will be happy to ack the request, being a GC.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah, right.  i thought you meant "ack" as in "argh!  something bad!
<jussi01> hmmm, where is ubotu? it is fine in #u?
<Hobbsee> it's a replacement ubotu
<Hobbsee> it does not have all functions
<jussi01> ok, can we at least get it identified so it can pm?
<Hobbsee> i don't know how to
<Hobbsee> i don't have the p/ws
<Hobbsee> if you have control over ljl's bot, you cna use that instead
<jussi01> Hobbsee: aye
<PingFloyd> Hobbsee: can you test me please
<Jucato> [16:12] [Whois] ubotwo is an identified user.
<jussi01> Jucato: its not ubotwo its ubotu
<Jucato> oh
<jescis> Hello
<jussi01> hi jescis 
<Hobbsee> there we are
<jussi01> everyone I need to run, could someone explain to jescis why we dont use profanity in #ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> now, if you manage to get the real ubotu back, you can use that.
<jescis> I mean on the radio, tv, and recordings I have a problem with profanity. But not everyone is a 15 yo sitting in his/her parents house
<Myrtti> jescis: we would like all Ubuntu related channels to be family-friendly, since we've got quite young users
<Myrtti> it's also a sign of respect towards each other not to use profanity
<Myrtti> hardly any issue in Ubuntuland is worth swearing
<Myrtti> atleast it shouldn't be
<jescis> well some time something goes wrong and people use some words that are profane. But are not considered profane by most.
<Myrtti> yes?
<Myrtti> your reasoning doesn't overrule the facts that there are set guidelines in Ubuntuland IRC which includes "no profanity"
<jpatrick> jescis: have you read the !guidelines?
<jescis> I don't even read the eula.
<jpatrick> !guidelines | jescis, well, I suggest you read these
<ubotwo> jescis, well, I suggest you read these: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> Gah, im back. hate it when $reallife interupts me. 
<jussi01> jescis: did that make it clear to you? is there anything else we can help with?
 * jussi01 cries at the lag
<jescis> I don't mind a clean environment. But this is like being on #disney
<jescis> with a "G" MPAA rating
<jpatrick> !coc | jescis 
<ubotwo> jescis: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jescis> But the world is PG-13 or even R at alot of places.
<Myrtti> jescis: you know, there is a preamble in the EULA's you haven't read
<Jucato> this is not one of those placed
<Jucato> places*
<Jucato> the bottom line is that we have channel rules and rules of conduct. please abide by them
<PriceChild> jescis: the guidelines say be respectful, and use your common sense. Tbh that's about it... go read them.
<jescis> I obay the rules any where. even if I never read them. 
<Myrtti> jescis: "by opening the package and using the product, you've agreed to the following End User Licence Agreement"
<jescis> But I'm only human and will slip once in a while.
<Myrtti> sure, so now you've been told why it's not ok to use profanity in #ubuntu IRC channel(s)?
<Myrtti> did you understand the rules and the guidelines, and did you read the CoC?
<jescis> yeah, clean "G" rated for the whole family.
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Myrtti> from world war 2 veterans to toddlers
<jescis> I'm not saying I try/tried to disobay the rules. I'm just not going to want to be kicked for something so trivial imo. That I do obay the rules.
<jescis> btw I have a channel of my own. and there I've said many times I promote piracy(especially from microsoft, MPAA and RIAA)
<Jucato> don't advertise that in the Ubuntu channels :)
<jescis> lol
<Jucato> !piracy
<ubotwo> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jescis> I really don't care. they're like windoze bloated mess of junk
<elkbuntu> jescis, we dont accept any attacks on people or companies in our channels
<Jucato> it's less about your personal opinion and more about legality and Ubuntu's/Canonical integrity
<jescis> Well I said I support it. Not that I link to it on irc or those other things.
<jescis> But, I'm a rare instance that I really want what I have legally.
<Jucato> yes. and I just advised you not to advertise that fact in channels. so we're good
<jescis> k
<Seveas> ubotu is coming back
<Seveas> err... somebody changed ubotu's password?
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> not me
 * Jucato hides for no reason
<Jucato> um.. btw jescis is there anything else you need?
<jescis> not really
 * jussi01 points at /topic :)
<jescis> I'm mostly in a given channel for help, to help others, and Because I'm by my self alone.
<Jucato> this channel is for operator questions. idling/lurking isn't allowed :)
<jescis> ah.. well I'll be off then. thanks to all.
<Jucato> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussi01> If there is a #ubuntu op about, ubot6 should be muted now :)
<ubotu> m1r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> Tm_T: sidstudios trolling
<jussi01> Hmmm, did anyone else get this: [03/19/08 05:37:51] <algul> 100 Kontöreeeee Ýstediðin Herþeyi Veriyim sanaaaa Çaaaammmdaaa Bekliyorummm Ekkekeleeeeeee Zuhal_akar19
<jpatrick> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> jpatrick: hrm, any idea what it says? 
<jpatrick> jussi01: no.. :(
<jussi01> jpatrick: and sigh t the consistant flodder in -devel
<jpatrick> PriceChild: wrong -devel
<Myrtti> jussi01: is it already unmuted?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: trying to solve things without a ban, don't want him to end up in here arguing for an hour
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah, true
<Amaranth> isn't ##milt a known bad channel?
<Pici> I've never heard of it
<jpatrick> Amaranth: registered by jescis, so....
<Amaranth> maybe i'm thinking of malt :P
<Hobbsee> probably
<jdong> pure gold.
<jdong> On one of the forums I frequent, there's a member who reports trying to add a PCI card to a computer without unplugging it, and asks if it's bad that as he plugged in the card, the computer turned itself on and blue sparks flew.
<jdong> I don't know if he meant it rhetorically. :)
<Amaranth> jdong: i can't help but think of http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2003/12/12
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> I think it actually takes some blue sparks and shocks to drive the point home that an "off" computer still very much has live voltage running through it
<LjL> i'm going away for easter, will connect "sparingly" (11 hours instead of 12 a day), those of you who can access my bots know who you are (and sometimes even your passwords), otherwise remove, blah blah
<Myrtti> blah blah
<Pici> blah! /me waves
<LjL> bad blah
<Pici> ...
<jpatrick> what happened?
<Pici> ubotu: forget admin
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Pici
<jrib> how did that get in there?
<Pici> I dont know, but Its definitly not for #ubuntu, perhaps -offtopic only, but if someone wants it back, they can add it.
<jpatrick> !-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotwo> admin has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2007-11-20 00:14:07
<Pici> ubotwo: admin
<Pici> ubotwo: !admin
<Pici> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotwo> Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<PriceChild> ubotwo: find admin
<PriceChild> ubotwo: search admin
<jdong> <ubotwo> PriceChild: Is it find admin that makes you ubotwo?
 * Myrtti curses loudly
<Myrtti> I just did the unmentionable newb error on -ot
<Myrtti> and I'm not going to say it aloud
<Myrtti> and I hope you don't either
<PriceChild> We see nothing.
 * Myrtti scutters all her favourite websites
<Myrtti> I feel like cursing a bit more
<Myrtti> I still feel like cursing a wweeee bit more
<Pici> I've done it before.
<Pici> in #ubuntu
<mneptok> ohdear
 * mneptok lathers Myrtti in sympathy and raw fury
<Amaranth> i don't remember admin
<PriceChild> I see the 83.230 forward is gone
<PriceChild> y
<PriceChild> grr
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> wrong window :)
<PriceChild> actually no
<PriceChild> i meant y....
<PriceChild> WHY
<PriceChild> WHY do you have to keep coming back ompaul?! :P
<nickrud> ompaul is an addict
<tonyyarusso> nickrud has returned from his trip to Russia.
<nickrud> arG!
<ompaul> PriceChild, cos I have softwares
 * PriceChild huggles ompaul 
<nickrud> blasted xchat setting
<ompaul> you having fun in norways?
<nikrud> better
<tonyyarusso> aww
<nikrud> giving LjL a chance for the appearance of better stats :)
<nikrud> or worse, depending on perspective
<PriceChild> ompaul: yeah its great fun!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-np, bibekpaudel said: !no, lmao is  Please don't use "LOL", "LMAO" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> dono
<ompaul> Pici, ^^
<ikonia> evening
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jpatrick> ikonia: evening
<ikonia> hope all is well jpatrick 
<jpatrick> ikonia: hmm, #ubuntu seems fine
<ikonia> good good
<jpatrick> ikonia: how's it going at your end?
<ikonia> much better now, feeling much more alive after a few days sleep 
<jpatrick> great :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, metalforever said: !ask  Sound is still not working.  I have tried alsaconf, i checked my speakers, i modprobed, i made sure all sound processes were terminated when running alsaconf, and i made sure my stuff isnt muted.
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell metalforever about yourself
<ikonia> thats aneat trick
<elkbuntu> delightful... * Received 'DCC SCHAT "LOL_HY_FROM_#POLITICS_YOU_FAGGOTS_LOLOLOLOL_HY_FROM_#POLITICS" 0 0 0 ' from odiinala
<ikonia> oh dear
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: k:lined by what I read in #freenode
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, ah, cool
<jpatrick> ikonia: you learn something everyday :)
<ikonia> certainly do 
<elkbuntu> --> work
<ubotu> In ubotu, captaingeek said: and everyone is absorbed in other things
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell captaingeek about yourself
<ubotu> In ubotu, ajmorris said: define pacman is <reply> OM NOM NOM, I EAT YOU! <reply>
<jpatrick> hmm, troll night
<ubotu> In ubotu, ajmorris said: !pacman is OM NOM NOM, I EAT YOU!
<jpatrick> ubotu: ignore ajmorris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore ajmorris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> worth atry..
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, ajmorris said: !pacman is OM NOM NOM, I EAT YOU!
<jpatrick> !ops-#ubuntuforums-beginners | please see above
<ubotwo> jpatrick: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * jpatrick gives me
<jpatrick> s/me/up
<tomaw> I joined
<tomaw> it seemed to scare them a little
<Gary> hehe, did when I joined too
<tomaw> oh, and now I have Gary as backup :D
<jpatrick> tomaw: they are -beginners
<tomaw> I joined #ubuntuforums-beginners
<jpatrick> just the "scare them a little" bit ;)
<tomaw> oh, I only joined and said hi
<tomaw> they scared each other just by looking at my cloak
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, lucasvo said: ubotu: cake is delicious
 * jpatrick takes care of
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (johnnn)
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Amaranth> Jack_Sparrow: klined
<Amaranth> no point in wasting an entry in the ban list
<jpatrick> Amaranth: thanks to you too!
<Jack_Sparrow>  Sorry, I was on the phone, 
<Jack_Sparrow> Well done guys
<tonyyarusso> btw, I did a fair bit of clearing of the ban list yesterday, so let's try to keep it reasonably clean in the run-up to Hardy release.  (And don't hurt me too much if I removed something that shouldn't have been.)
 * jpatrick has cleared all his bans
<ompaul>  /cs kb tonyyarusso leave the list alone
<ompaul> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> I tried to target dynamic IPs that were older, and that sort of thing.
<Pici> I cleaned up my bans as well. Had to re-issue one today though, some sort of url-announcer bot.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I think over this weekend anything from ballard that was automagically done on the 29th feb could be released
<ompaul> and we can deal with the crapola again 
<ompaul> that should keep it to a minimum coming up to hardy
<ompaul> or we could do something a bit more crazy like wipe it this weekend if people are going to be around and go not mind what is up or down until someone gets in the way of the Myrtti's emp cannon 
<Myrtti> mitähä
<ompaul> but leaving bans in the last 10 days
<ompaul> don't know just asking
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: clearing ballard seems reasonable.
<tonyyarusso> not so much the whole thing
<Myrtti> "mitähä" == "whattheeee"
 * TheSheep learns a new word
<TheSheep> benkyo benkyo benkyo :)
<ompaul> TAK
<Myrtti> empcannon needed?
<Myrtti> where?
<ompaul> my bit of polish I have another polish word
<ompaul> NIE
 * Myrtti takes her emp cannon with wild eyes
<Myrtti> WHERE CAN I BLAST SOME TROLLS ASSES
<ompaul> Myrtti, you never told me the cannon had wild eyes :)
<Myrtti> 0_____________0
<Myrtti> ompaul: huh?
 * Myrtti accidentally points the emp towards ompaul
<Myrtti> huh?
 * ompaul dives for cover
<Myrtti> more cola!
<Myrtti> nowait.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> continue
<TheSheep> ENOCOLA, ABEND
<Pici> Who's ballard?
<ompaul> ABEND ABEND ABEND
<Pici> uh
<ompaul> IPL IPL
<ompaul> Woottttttttttt Woottttttttttt
<TheSheep> choo choo
<Pici> zoom zoom
<ompaul> Pici, a server
<TheSheep> noisy little puffer train o/~
<ompaul> TheSheep, IPL IPL ?
<ompaul> TheSheep, ACF2 (now I am dating myself)
<ompaul> RACF
<TheSheep> hah
<TheSheep> no more
 * Myrtti starts to nibble ompauls knuckles
<Myrtti> om nom nom paul
<ompaul> hahaha
 * ompaul rofl
<Pici> cola eh?
<ompaul> Pici, enocola abend - IPL 
<TheSheep> ompaul: this stuff is seriously dangerous to mental health :)
<ompaul> TheSheep, SAS tools will help you schedule the next 2000 jobs before you need a scratch tape
<TheSheep> ompaul: they only taught us JCL
<ompaul> TheSheep, pffffft
<TheSheep> ompaul: yes, I'm too young to really have any real experience
<TheSheep> maye it's better
<TheSheep> maybe
<ompaul> TheSheep, sing with me "there's data set off it the tape library, there's data set off it the tape library, and an IPL scheduled for tomorrow (to the tune of theres klingons on the starboard bow)
<ompaul> "
<Pici> The only stuff I've done is clear print queues, move some print jobs around and run a journal or three. 
 * ompaul sees the word journal in that context we been talking and freezes
 * ompaul implodes
<TheSheep> you think some computer systems are user unfriendly? this one is actively hostile ;)
<jpatrick> evening seanw 
 * Pici installs rumba/client access on ompaul 
 * ompaul dances a jig
<seanw> lo.
<Myrtti> om nom nom?
<Myrtti> gnite folks
<Pici> goodnight!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Black_Magic said: !svideo is Plugged Your S-Video into your LCD hoping to Have your Screen on your TV? But when you plugged it in all you got was a black screen? Follow this link http://www.joshgerdes.com/blog/2007/10/29/s-video-tv-out-with-ubuntu-710-on-dell-xps-m140-laptop/
 * PriceChild waves
 * PriceChild just watched a circus act.
<jpatrick> evening Pici 
<Pici> Lions and tigers and bears?
<jpatrick> PriceChild*
<Pici> eveing jpatrick 
<jpatrick> damn tab
<Black_Magic> Anyone looked at my Factoid :P
<jpatrick> hi Black_Magic, how may we help you?
<PriceChild> nope
<jpatrick> ah, yes
<PriceChild> but fire eating, sword play, beds of nails and watermoelons
<Pici> I was just thinking, do we need to link to a blog post for two short commands?
<jpatrick> LjL: arg, the floodbot in -es is kicking users on bad words...
<Black_Magic> I can just re do the thing
<Black_Magic> second ill re do it
<Black_Magic> dont do anything :P
 * Pici looks for a wiki page on xrandr
<jpatrick> Black_Magic: we can see it in our log
<Black_Magic> I know that
<Black_Magic> Well i kinda liked the way i did it idk how to word it better without the blog..
<Black_Magic> cant you do it now and then change it later like if the blog comes unavalible just post the commands? nvm ill try and re-word
<Black_Magic> how about this..
<Black_Magic> !svideo is Plugged Your S-Video into your LCD hoping to Have your Screen on your TV? But when you plugged it in all you got was a black screen? Make 2 Launchers One is To Enable TV & Monitor And another to Disable TV-Monitor For the first command put "xrandr --output LVDS --mode <Insert Computer Resolution Here> --output TV --mode <Insert Tv Res Here>" Save and name it something Then in the other Launcher for the command put "xrandr --
<Black_Magic> auto" to reset the LCD Monitor 
<ubotwo> Black_Magic: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdong> wiki... page...
<jpatrick> Black_Magic: too long
<Black_Magic> :/
<jdong> jpatrick: that's what... oh forget it
<Pici> Make a wiki page :)
<Pici> They're a better form-factor for things like this.
<Black_Magic> !svideo is Plugged Your S-Video into your LCD hoping to Have your Screen on your TV? But when you plugged it in all you got was a black screen? To Enable Dual Monitor - TV Type the command "xrandr --output LVDS --mode <Computer Resolution --output TV --mode <Wanted TV Resolution>" To Reset the LCD And the Labtop/Desktop Monitor type xrandr --auto
<ubotwo> Black_Magic: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Black_Magic> :/..
<Black_Magic> i made it smaller aww..
<Black_Magic> Whats the line limit?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> Black_Magic, howabout wiki.ubuntu.com svideo 
<Black_Magic> i wanted  it to be added to factoids so you could just do "!sdvideo" to get the information
<Black_Magic> woops
<Black_Magic> "svideo"
<ompaul> Black_Magic, we know that, what we are saying is would you like to make a wiki page so that we know it will not be as transient as a blog page
<Black_Magic> ompaul, im lost at making a wiki also you so i tried to make it smaller :P
<ompaul> Black_Magic, doing it on wiki.ubuntu.com is really easy
<Pici> Then we'll link to the wiki page with !svideo
<ompaul> Black_Magic, try it (warning: it is addictive)
<Black_Magic> ompaul: :P
<Black_Magic> ok
<Black_Magic> so i can keep my first try at it just change link when im finished editing?
<ompaul> na just edit that page until you are happy then give us the URL
<ompaul> you can view it in preview
<Black_Magic> aw
<Black_Magic> i liked my first draft makes it sound exciting :P
<ompaul> we can see that 
<ompaul> the thing you don't want is for someone to search and find two pages by you
<ompaul> they will delete it
<ompaul> you can find the changes by viewing the history
 * ompaul is out of here
<Black_Magic> wiki.ubuntu.com isnt wanting to accept user prefrences..
<Hobbsee> jussi01: poke
<robby> hay can i get some helps with a vbox problem that pertains to me losing my kernel
<PriceChild> robby: /topic
<robby> wait a minit wanst i already here?
<robby> wtf
<robby> thay said go to #ubuntu-ops and i end up here
<Hobbsee> ...?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-20
<Pici> what
<Hobbsee> he ended up in ubuntu-ops.  i'm unsur ewhy that's so surprising to him
<PriceChild> he asked to be unbanned in #ubuntu, in #freenode
<PriceChild> so i told him come here
<PriceChild> no idea what the ban is about
<Pici> I think he was confused that you were in both locations
<PriceChild> perhaps
<jdong> is PriceChild applying for sainthood too??
<PriceChild> jdong: what've I done now?
<jdong> 20:55 <+Pici> I think he was confused that you were in both locations
<PriceChild> jdong: haven't applied yet, need a little more practice.
<Pici> You'd need to be dead too :/
<Pici> Or is that getting printed on US money?
 * jdong thinks of mean joke, but decides not to say it....
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-chicago, Spaceman3750 said: ubotu j1mc is <reply> The destroyer of all things doc related
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (grey_)
<Pici> eh
<PriceChild> Amaranth: what was that link? :
<Pici> It was just an irc link.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: some irc channel
<PriceChild> would that really go to a channel? :/
<Amaranth> which looks 4chan related
<Amaranth> yes
<PriceChild> there's no prefix
<Amaranth> oh, then it might not
<Amaranth> i dunno, i guess it depends on the server?
<PriceChild> odd how it join/parted yes
<PriceChild> doesn't it require a prefix, to stop users/channels getting confuseD?
<Hobbsee> which link?
<PriceChild> 01:50:28 < ~grey_> irc://irc.delinked.us/chanchan
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> trillian will obey that
<Hobbsee> er, cz, actually
<robby_kane> ok so im here asking to get unbanned is that posible?
 * AndrewB prods PriceChild 
<Pici> robby_kane: one moment please :)
<robby_kane> hay may i form a request to get unnband?
<robby_kane> oh ok sorry :)
<robby_kane> i can wait 
<Pici> robby_kane: Do you recall why you were banned?
<robby_kane> for posting lines of errors that the terminal gave me when thay told me not too..... also thay always aked me what is rong and i couldent explain it without doing so but ya 
<robby_kane> im realy sorry for spamming the channel 
<PriceChild> !paste | robby_kane 
<ubotu> robby_kane: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PriceChild> robby_kane: you were given that advice by ubotu ^
 * PriceChild wonders why you claimed different reasons for being banned in #freenode.
<robby_kane> ahh well i dint understand it at the time lol XD
<PriceChild> robby_kane: got it now?
<robby_kane> yes that i understand
<PriceChild> Good good.
<robby_kane> how about being banned in ##linux?
<PriceChild> We're only #ubuntu people.
<robby_kane> ok ok :)
<robby_kane> i hate this chair brb
<PriceChild> !guidelines | robby_kane 
<ubotu> robby_kane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> robby_kane: go read that too please.
<PriceChild> (including the page linked to)
<nalioth> robby_kane: ##linux-ops is your next stop
<robby_kane> ok so im unbanned?
<robby_kane> i can go to linux next if u want :)
<nalioth> robby_kane: it is up to you where you go from here :)
<robby_kane> ok ok so i read all the guidlines and i am verry sorry can i get unbanned >'_'<
<robby_kane> so is there enything i can do to get unbanned?
<robby_kane> can i try and bribe u?
<PriceChild> robby_kane: right so you understand why and how we use pastebin, I'll unban you, please abide by the channel guidelines :)
<robby_kane> ya ok cool so now sex no spam no pastes of randomw junk and no trolling/ flameing
<robby_kane> got ya...
<robby_kane> :-*
<nalioth> civility is all we ask  :)
<robby_kane> but im only human XD
<nikrud> is anyone else getting annoyed by the dal.net recuiters. It's getting a bit repetitious
<nalioth> nikrud: not recruiters.  trolls on a chaos campaign.
<nikrud> seemed polite enough, but it's annoying
<Pici> nikrud: its been going on for quite a while
<nikrud> Pici: I've seen it before, but now it's like almost daily. Come into ubuntu, ask a couple questions, then pm and recruit.
<nikrud> eh. Just wanted to complain at someone
<nalioth> nikrud: call in the airstrikes! full napalm run!
 * nikrud sidles away from nalioth  (again ;P)
<Pici> nikrud: I usually drop a note in #freenode with the persons nick and host info when I get those.
<nikrud> Don't know if I want to escalate that far. I'll see how they took my last, hard brushoff first.
<nalioth> nikrud: they will outnumber you by proxy
<nikrud> nalioth: they're all out of that one channel there? Sigh
<nikrud> anyway, it's more of an annoyance than anything else. I've had worse things happen in my life
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> Netham45 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tritium> Gee, thanks, Floodbot3
<Pici> heh
<tritium> Gee, thanks, Floodbot2, rather.
<Pici> Bots were probably lagged.
<tritium> I guess
<Pici> Or they just don't like you.
<tritium> And now I don't like them ;)
<ubotu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (SidStudios)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, paultag said: !learn paultag is sweet
<nikrud> floodbots in #ubuntu are acting up again
<tritium> They sure are
<nikrud> so do some magic :)
<tritium> I have no control of the floodbots
<tritium> In fact, I got muted myself today by one of them.
<nikrud> that's why it would be magic, I guess. 
 * tritium eyes FloodBot2 
<nikrud> how did that happen?
<tritium> I was being particularly helpful, I guess.
<nikrud> lol, flooder
<tritium> I think the bots lagged, and saw that I was responding to too many people, or something.
<tonyyarusso> what sort of acting up tritium ?
<tritium> Let that be a warning to you ;)
<nikrud> heh
<tritium> tonyyarusso: lagging, and then muting the most helpful people
<tonyyarusso> lol...
<tritium> :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Maybe there should be some kind of exception to the flood detection based on whether there is a nick prefixed in the message, and it changes on each line.
<nikrud> tonight, after the recent flood. they were playing patty cake with each other, seems to have settled out
<tritium> tonyyarusso: good suggestion
<tritium> Well, good night, folks.
 * tonyyarusso notes that it's easier said than coded
 * nikrud notes that goes without saying
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, paultag said: !learn paultag is awsome
<Amaranth> I don't see anything wrong with the floodbots
<Amaranth> they did exactly what they were supposed to do
<tritium> Amaranth: not exactly
<Amaranth> two of them set +J instead of one
<Amaranth> then they deopped each other until only one was opped
<tritium> Perhaps they're working properly at the moment, but not earlier.
<Amaranth> they were when nikrud said something here, as far as i can see
<tritium> Yes, but not earlier than that when I was muted.
<Black_Magic_> Err, Can i ask Why i was banned from #Ubuntu?
<nikrud> Amaranth: I probably jumped the gun, true
<tritium> Black_Magic: I believe it was for running a bot.
<Black_Magic> huh...
<Black_Magic> I havent had a bot in #Ubuntu
<tritium> Johnny4 auto-responded to a bot factoid request
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> Black_Magic: ring a bell?
<Black_Magic> Oh Well then Sorry i just was adding AI to it so it joins channels it likes it just scans channels and chooses random also i was adding tcl scripts so it has features
<Black_Magic> sec... telnetting it
<Black_Magic> to see what channels it was joining
<tritium> Black_Magic:
<tritium> 2008-03-20T06:44:13 <tonyyarusso> !8ball are you a bot
<tritium> 2008-03-20T06:44:16 <Johnny4> tonyyarusso, my 8-ball says how appropriate, you fight like a cow...
<tritium> Black_Magic: after that, tonyyarusso banned you.  Please talk to him.
<Black_Magic> wtf...
<Black_Magic> how did he know the !8ball thing?
<Black_Magic> second Im adding #Ubuntu to Blacklist for Toys ect
<nikrud> Black_Magic: these guys have been around the block. Skating around the edges will get you tripped up.. 
<Black_Magic> nikrud, Huh?
<nikrud> Black_Magic: I like you, talk with you a lot. But you play around the edges too much.
<Black_Magic> Well its a new bot and a buddy is helping my Make AI
<Black_Magic> nikrud, Please Explain "Skating Around the Edges"
<nikrud> Black_Magic: skating around the edges is pushing the envelope ;)
<Black_Magic> Oh Sorry Im not trying to push the envelope well Im Sorry for my bots responds and ill make sure that all scripts keep him away from Ubuntu's Official channels 
<stdin> phobos_anomaly needs a ban in #u due to (failed) dcc attack
<nikrud> Black_Magic: you'll need to talk to tonyyarusso about it as tritium says. I'll talk to you later, it's bedtime
<Black_Magic> Hes away cleaning up..
<tritium> stdin: thanks.
<Black_Magic> Well thanks for your help and sorry for my bot Joining #Ubuntu and disturbing it.
<tritium> Black_Magic: just talk to tonyyarusso later.  I expect he'll take care of it.
<Black_Magic> tritium: Ok mm Want to come to ##Black_Magic and help me find bugs in my bot?
<tritium> Black_Magic: no, thanks.  I'm going to bed.
<Black_Magic> Oh ok thx anyways
<tritium> Sure, good night.
<tritium> Watch out for phobos_anomaly.
<Black_Magic> me?
<tritium> Black_Magic: no, note to the other ops
<tritium> Good night.
<ompaul> Black_Magic, might I ask what you are still doing here?
 * ompaul is just curious
<Black_Magic> ompaul: Waiting for the one who banned me from #ubuntu to come back
<ompaul> i.e. has you gots a wiki page done?
 * Black_Magic Whoops forgot about it :P
<Black_Magic> oh i remeber why the thing wouldnt load my user prefrences
<Black_Magic> first time users have to set them then submit but it wouldnt load
<Black_Magic> Also im not talking because dont want to annoy ops
<Black_Magic> AAnyone know where i can get the ubotu source?
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Black_Magic> i know that ubotu is supposed to be opensource
<ompaul> did you bother to read that link?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, clearly not
<ompaul> I am gone
<Black_Magic> i am reading it
<Black_Magic> i just remeber reading it when i first knew about ubotu  and i dont remeber any Source downloads
<jussi01> Hobbsee: poke back?
<tonyyarusso> Black_Magic: oh hey, looks like you're on the same host as your bot eh?
<Black_Magic> yep
<tonyyarusso> Black_Magic: Seeing the backscroll here, looks like the major points have been covered, but one other thing:
<Black_Magic> Ive been waiting  ^^
<Black_Magic> No Bots aloud in Ubuntun channels
<tonyyarusso> While as long as it stays out of ubuntu channels we don't really care, I'd suggest that most channel owners don't appreciate unauthorized bots joining.
<tonyyarusso> You might consider modifying the code so that it instead messages you with the channels it was considering, giving you an opportunity to contact the channel owner first before authorizing it.
<Black_Magic> i usualy ask but i made an AI Where it randomly picks one channel every 30Mins and joins
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, bad move... that could get your host registered as a bot net and banned from the network
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, just have the AI action be to message you instead of joining, you know what I'm saying?
<tonyyarusso> You could even add a command like @authorize channel that you could manually give it after checking in with the owners of its choice
<tonyyarusso> Like I said, it's not really our immediate concern, but in terms of "best practice" and what you'll want to do to stay on the right side of the line with freenode in general you'll want some minor modifications.
<tonyyarusso> (I'm also going to be amused at the equation of randomness to AI, btw)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Hirvinen said: !no, version is <reply> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell. Version number is of the form <year of release>.<month of release with a possible leading zero>. See !release for more information on releases.
<jussi01> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Black_Magic_> Sorry for leaving so sudden
<Black_Magic_> X-Server froze and i couldnt do anything so had to reboot
<Black_Magic_> forceably
<tonyyarusso> I see - what's the last thing you saw?
<Black_Magic_> You where telling me about recoding
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic_, did you see us tell you why?
<Black_Magic_> no
<elkbuntu> well, you could get confused with a botnet, and banned from the network
<Black_Magic_> Also the AI i was making is for finding IRC Buddies it joins and searches for 30mins for the Nick that you sujested and if not there it switches channel but i had set the plugin to all channels (the ! Plugin) so during the time its there it could be activated
<tonyyarusso> We don't particularly care what the purpose is or how it works - we just think you should turn off any random joining.  Have it check with you first instead.
<Black_Magic_> Well tony Will you Whip up a TCL Script to make it do that?
<tonyyarusso> Nope - that'll be your job :)
<Black_Magic_> Aw :P Well sorry about my bot joining  could you explain all the stuff about recoding and stuff because i only saw a small bit
<Black_Magic_> then everything froze :/
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, finding irc buddies for what purpose?
<elkbuntu> nobody wants to be buddies with a bot
<Black_Magic_> elkbuntu: Its suppose to work like !findbuddy <buddynick>
<tonyyarusso> You mean /whois?
<Black_Magic_> Like buddies of yours that you met and then havent seen in a while
<Black_Magic_> it searches IRC Channels on the network and tries to find that nick
<Black_Magic_> and then invites them to the base channel that youve set
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, so long as it's not being used for spam, which it sounded like
<tonyyarusso> So, whois combined with automatically spamming the results...
<Black_Magic_> it doesnt message them
<tonyyarusso> Well what does it do?
<Black_Magic_> it just invites to My channell 
<tonyyarusso> And how's a message in the server window different from a message in a PM window?
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, it sounds like a recruiter bot to me
<Black_Magic_> recruiter..?
<Black_Magic_> i mean the bot theres a recruiter bot
<Black_Magic_> Like say You met nickrud once in a channel
<Black_Magic_> and you became good friends but you hadnt seen him for a while
<Black_Magic_> so you do !findbuddy nickrud
<Black_Magic_> and it finds him invites him and then tells you what channel it was
<tonyyarusso> The proper thing to do would be to /whois him to see if he's online, if yes then go back to the channel you met in, and chat there like you had before.
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, or, use memoserv
<tonyyarusso> Your method would be considered spam, yes.
<tonyyarusso> right, memoserv would be the else { } there
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, so by your logic, companies are entitled to put you on a mailout list if you've bought from them before?
<elkbuntu> without asking you
<Black_Magic> no...
<elkbuntu> well you're employing the exact same methodology here
<tonyyarusso> and invite you to take part in their new special offer!
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, swap 'offer' with 'channel' and bingo
<Black_Magic> Well ill just crash the project of the find buddy i just didnt know about memo server ect
<tonyyarusso> yeah, memoserv is pretty sweet really  /me took a while to find out about it too
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, there's no problem you making your bot do other things, just intrusive things like hunting people is generally bad and annoying
<Black_Magic> Also since IRC is not like IM i thought it would be useful to help find buddies maybe if i did keep it just set the bot to stay in channel for about 2mins instead of 30? the 30 was just incase he just joins it..
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, many irc clients can keep buddy lists anyway
<Black_Magic> elkbuntu: Well idk where to get modules and such so i have to have friends make em for me
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, it's the perfect type of project to teach yourself programming with. try python
 * Hobbsee eyerolls
<Black_Magic> well i have Supybot and Eggdrop based bots around just all on diffrent networks
<Hobbsee> a great idea, putting a bot into a large channel, without checking if it's always silent.
<Hobbsee> then you should have a clue about lobotomising.
<Black_Magic> so if the bot was silent i wouldnt be in this bunch :P
<elkbuntu> no, we would have caught it eventually
<elkbuntu> we have to check our thousand users regularly to catch out telltale botnets
<elkbuntu> they're notoriously bad at hiding
<Black_Magic> hmm can i know exactly how you detect them?
<Black_Magic> if they dont speak and such?
<tonyyarusso> probably with black magic :)
<Black_Magic> it could just be an auto-joiner
<Black_Magic> lol Shh :P
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: white magic
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: so, you failed.
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, we've had practice
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: try in small,unimportant channels, and learn to run a bot there.
<Black_Magic> lol see thats kind of boring no one to talk to but a learning bot..
<elkbuntu> when you've been doing this for years like we have, you learn how to spot the bad things
<Hobbsee> so, stick it in -uncensored.  they talk there.
<Black_Magic> it has a brain.. and learns from things in channels too
<Hobbsee> it != you.
<Hobbsee> you need to make it behave.
<Black_Magic> usualy it just stays quiet and listens when joins channels
<Hobbsee> you should *ensure* it does that before putting it in any channels you don't ahve access to, or that are big.
<Hobbsee> a good thing to do would be to remove the characters that it responds to
<Hobbsee> or force it to be muted
<elkbuntu> a learning, hunting bot? i can almost picture how he was going to have it... him: gee, i wonder where steve is ... *bot runs off to ask every nick and ident that matches 'steve' if they know someone called black_magic*
<tonyyarusso> Usually should be always, especially when there are functions built into bots to make it so.  btw, for the supybot end of things, the documentation on supybot.com and the #supybot channel are very useful.
 * elkbuntu shudders
<elkbuntu> very bad idea dude :)
<tonyyarusso> There's even a #supybot-bots channel where you can go test.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they can be interesting.  one of mine learns.
<Black_Magic> lol mine learns too
<Black_Magic> it has a brain file :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah, i have one on another network
<Black_Magic> it learns from phrases and if you say a keyword in a phrase it states that
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: fortunately, i'm good enough of a botmaster to make it shut up when it's not there, and not to have it in channels where it shouldn't be.
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: you don't, and therefore aren't.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, mine's on another
<Black_Magic> Hobbsee: Well ive only been using bots for about a week IM LEARNING
<Black_Magic> and i dont have a mentor so im trying
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: then you have *NO REASON TO PUT IT IN #UBUNTU WITHOUT THINKING*
<Black_Magic> not good with dcc and this /msg bot name command stuff
<tonyyarusso> You can learn, but you MUST learn in your own channel, not something like #ubuntu.  That should be very plainly obvious, given the consequences otherwise.
<Black_Magic> Well can you tell me if it joins any channels its not supposed to because im about to power it up again and send it to ##Black_Magic
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: you can't do that yourself?
<tonyyarusso> It is _your_ responsibility, not ours.
<elkbuntu> dude, if you dont know what it's doing, dont touch it
<Black_Magic> Making sure it doesnt go into UBUNTU was my point
<Black_Magic> not the other channels
<Hobbsee> it had better not go into any other channels tha tfall into the ubuntu namespace, or else you can probably expect something for your cluelessness...
<Hobbsee> adn it won't be pleasant.
<elkbuntu> Black_Magic, if it ever shows up in ubuntu channels again, you wont recover usage of them so quickly
<tonyyarusso> Frankly, we have about three times as many things to keep track of as any sane person can put up with as it is.  I, for one, go to school full time and work three jobs, and make time for Ubuntu stuff.  I really can't be babysitting bots.  It's much more efficient for me to simply kill them as soon as they look like they might waste some of my time.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: which is exactly why there's a "no unofficial bots" policy in any of the channels.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<Black_Magic> I knew i shoudl of just shut up as soon as i finished waiting and got a reply and successfully undid ban and then tweaked bot
<Black_Magic> My big mouth got yall all rambled Have fun Cya later
<Hobbsee> Black_Magic: btw, having it in there at all makes it bannable.
<Hobbsee> if you hadn't figured thatout
<Hobbsee> it's not just talking bots.
<tonyyarusso> Well, if his modification does actually work, he's #freenode's problem now.
<elkbuntu> he's sure as hell better not make it hunt
<Hobbsee> if it gets caught spamming, then...
<elkbuntu> yup
 * Hobbsee should go back to class
<jussi01> have fun Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> will do
<elkbuntu> black_magic is darkmystere? i know that nick from somewhere...
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: yes
<Seeker`> I also told him yesterday or the day before to keep his bots out of #ubuntu* channels, as it is against policy
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, so this wasnt the first time?
<Seeker`> he had a bot in #ubuntu-offtopic for a couple of mins the other day, but it parted / he told it to part after a minute or two
<Seeker`> I only noticed after it had quit
<Seeker`> It was called Mind_Freak
<elkbuntu> this one was a much more sedate name
<elkbuntu> andrew4 or something lame like that
<Seeker`> I dont think he is really sure what he is doing
<tonyyarusso> Johnny4 (they've gone as high as 7)
<tonyyarusso> Now going by Reaper`
<Seeker`> He is a regular in -uk
<Seeker`> Black_Magic that is
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, /they/?!
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: in -uc, has cycled through various nicks
<elkbuntu> how many does he have going?
<elkbuntu> oh
<Seeker`> This all started when he realised that ##ubuntu-uncensored didn't have ubotu
<elkbuntu> oh dear
<popey> there is an ##ubuntu-uncensored?
 * popey takes his clothes of and joins
<Seeker`> mmm. Hob.bsee posted a log of something that happened in there, and it just so happened that it caught the beginning of him asking why there wasn;t an ubotu, and suggesting that they get together and code a replacement
<Tm_T> hahah
<Tm_T> popey: beware, you're not alone there
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i think that's now a problem of the *other* people, more than a problem of popey's
<popey> \o/
<elkbuntu> ###
<elkbuntu> tehehe
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: not really, IF me is there
 * popey hugs elkbuntu 
<Tm_T> then it definately is popey's problem
 * Seeker` considers joining, just to see what is going on
<popey> nothing
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, my point is, popey doesnt need the warning
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, dont, you're giving them the attention they dont really need
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hm, true, thanks <3
<popey> "them"
 * popey wonders if he is one of 
<popey> "them"
<Tm_T> popey: you don't need attention, so yes
 * Tm_T hides
 * Seeker` disappears
<jpatrick> Seeker`: http://hobbsee.com/ubotu/emma_conditions you seen this?
<elkbuntu> please stop talking about this here
<jpatrick> ok
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you think it would be safe for me to tell what I accidentally did yesterday at -ot?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it's never safe per se, but go ahead =)
<Myrtti> you're right of course
<elkbuntu> which was what?
<jussi01> Myrtti: dont!! :P
<Myrtti> I'll say it cryptically
<Myrtti> pedo mellon.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> jussi01: did you get it ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, didnt understand, but I already know what you did ;)
<Myrtti> dang :-P
 * jussi01 saw it happen
<Myrtti> I need lunch
<Myrtti> bad
<jussi01> go eat then :d
<Tm_T> don't eat me
 * Tm_T hides
 * jussi01 takes a bite out of Tm_T, after pulling him out from behind the couch :P
<ajmorris|AFK> i was just wondering where ubotu is hosted? is it a private server?
<Tm_T> is
<ajmorris|AFK> kk
<Seveas> ajmorris|AFK, anything else we can do for you?
<ajmorris|AFK> ah, hello Seveas
<ajmorris|AFK> hmm... with your ubotu, how did you define the message that it says when it doesnt have a factoid... like i dont know anything about <factoid>
<Seveas> that's somewhere in the config
<Seveas> @config list encyclopedia
<Seveas> @config list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<ajmorris|AFK> ok, thankyou, i couldnt find it, but ill keep looking :)
<Seveas> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about %s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> that's the message, %s will be replaced by the factoid
<ajmorris|AFK> ah kk, tks
<Seveas> ajmorris|AFK, please see the /topic -- no idling in here, bot questions are better in #ubuntu-bots
<ajmorris|AFK> oh, sorry
<ajmorris|AFK> is that a please get out?
<ajmorris|AFK> :P
<Seveas> yes
<ajmorris|AFK> well, tks again
<ajmorris|AFK> cya
<Mez> damn stalkers :P
<Pici> er? okay.
<elkbuntu> Mez, that's not a stalker, it's your reflection... step away from the mirror.
<Mez> elkbuntu, freenode devs following me to other areas ...
<elkbuntu> who?
<Mez> spb :P
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I just went into another server, and there he was talking hehe
<elkbuntu> lol
<Pici> Qtpaxa: Good morning, how can we help you today?
<Mez> <chrisg> and i'm stalking you two spb, Mez 
<Mez> argh!
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (seppo)
<ubotu> Trae called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> bleh
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728879
 * Pici facepalms
<jpatrick> poor guy
 * jussi01 headdesks
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, someone joined the ESR club?
 * Myrtti tags the thread with "ICT Darwin Award" tag
<Mez> Myrtti, unfortunately, tags are not available until the next release of the forum software.
<Mez> Lobby your local admin :D
<PriceChild> Mez: we've got a test site going 8-)
<Mez> PriceChild, you do ?
<Mez> Can I see?
<PriceChild> Mez: nope, its broken sorry.
<Mez> PriceChild, broken?
<PriceChild> Just giving the standard database error error.
<Mez> PriceChild, what database error though?
<Pici> So, when are you copying test to production?
<PriceChild> "The database has encountered a problem."
<PriceChild> whenever its ready? I'm just a lacky, i don't do these important things.
<Mez> PriceChild, view the source ;) the Full error message is in a HTML comment
<Mez> MySQL Error   : Unknown database 'uf37'
<PriceChild> pffft, not really worrying
<PriceChild> Installing ubuntu on a machine with an annoying graphics card for the first time, and wooo bulletproof X :D
<Mez> @btlogin
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jpatrick> great
 * Pici watches
<Mez> not a netsplit ...
<Mez> !staff | whomp the mass join ?
<ubotu> whomp the mass join ?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> Seveas: feature, not bug :P
<Pici> damn, alot of people in -ungregged
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> we could use some k-lines
<Seveas> Pici, bots I guess
<Seveas> !staff | -unregged is now full of bots
<ubotu> -unregged is now full of bots: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> there we go
<Pici> Thanks staff :)
<Javid> let's have an explanation of why I'm banned.
<Javid> since the one who did it isn't responding
<Javid> too busy banning half the channel, presumably.
<Seveas> Javid, 'Ethnic cleansing' is uncalled for.
<Javid> well then what the hell are you doing :P
<nalioth> what a lovely person
<seisen> hey Pricechild can I get my cloak back?
<Mez> -unregged is still full of clones
<Pici> yes
<Mez> s/clones/bots/
<nalioth> Mez: patience
<Mez> ah, didnt see you there nalioth :D
<nalioth> there is another channel with thousands of them
<nalioth> we are investigating
<Seveas> fun
<Seveas> nalioth, would it be good to have +rR or +i on?
<nalioth> Mez: that's a quick way to get klined  :)
<Mez> nalioth, sorry - was just looking how many were there
<Pici> How many? 
<Mez> 868 in that channel
<Mez> (from what it said)
<PriceChild> Mez: /names
<Mez> PriceChild, doesnt always show truly though
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu-unregged@freenode: 925 > Thu Mar 20
<PriceChild> Mez: better than being klined.
<Mez> * Can't end /NAMES command for #J: channel not found 
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell busfahrer about paste
<Mez> PriceChild, I'm pretty sure that if I WAS klined - then 1) Staff would realise the mistake as at least 2 of them know the nickname or 2) It wouldnt take to long to get unklined by emailing the right place
 * Pici thinks that channel is a black hole now, doesnt suggest joining.
<Mez> PriceChild, that is of course unless I do something that I'm not meant to
<Pici> Mez: What if the channel was turned into one of those places where auto-klines happen?
<PriceChild> Mez: still, is it worth minutes other people's time to fix? And names work for me.
<Mez> Pici, see #2 and PriceChild I wanted a count ... :P Which you dont get with /names
<Pici> Mez: I know :), nal already gave me the curiousity killed the cat speech once before :)
 * PriceChild wonders what irssi does to count them on join
<Mez> Pici, shouldnt that be curiosity klined the cat ?
<Pici> fyi: /names -count #channel works in irssi
<Seveas> LjL, err, the floodbots now gang up on people
<Seveas> that's not good :)
<Mez> Seveas, gang up ?
<Pici> how so Seveas?
<Mez> do explain ?
<Seveas> <FloodBot1> jake2point0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> <FloodBot3> jake2point0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> <FloodBot2> jake2point0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpatrick> haha, err
<Pici> Idont see that.
<Seveas> odd, channel isn't +z
 * jpatrick neither
<Mez> * FloodBot2 sets mode -z #ubuntu
<Mez> * FloodBot2 removes ban on %jake2point0!*@*
<Mez> It +z's and -z's as it mutes people to track when they stop flooding
<Seveas> ah of course
<Mez> which is probably why you saw all three saying it
<Mez> hmm - looks like an arguments brewing
 * Mez wonders who has the task of klining everyone and is flooding the network with kline commands
 * Mez watches #freenode for staffer Excess Floods
<Seveas> <-- jake2point0 has quit (K-lined)
<Seveas> nalioth, wasn't that just a simple flooder? 
<Mez> yeah, he was flooding his Xorg.conf
<Seveas> but not something hideously k-linable
<Pici> Maybe hes guilty of something else somewhere else...
<Seveas> he actually was in for help
<Seveas> Pici, could be
<Mez> * jason_ has quit (K-lined)
<Mez> * jason_ (n=jason@141.157.209.182) has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<Mez> under a minute ?
<Seveas> diff. ip?
<Seveas> --- [jason_] (n=jason@pool-71-246-98-111.nycmny.east.verizon.net) : Jason Ganetsky
<Seveas> --- [jason_] irc.freenode.net :Thu Mar 20 16:11:41 2008
<Seveas> --- jason_ :End of WHOWAS
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> Kline evader ... nice
<Pici> Same realname on whois and whowas
<Mez> can you get a kline for evading an accidental kline I wonder?
<nalioth> jake 2.0 unklined
<nalioth> Mez: depends
<Mez> nalioth, on whether it's me ? :P
<Seveas> yes
<Mez> :P
<Seveas> you should always be k-lined
 * Mez is surprised he hasnt been before
<Mez> think the last time I was klined on any network was when I klined myself
<Seveas> nalioth, can you fix that? :)
<Mez> dont think I've ever been klined otherwise
<nalioth> Seveas: he just missed it this last time
 * jussi01 got caught in a #ubuntu accidental kline once
<Mez> /kline #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> no lol
<Mez> I'm sure some of the staff feel like that sometimes
<Mez> You know though - thats the first botnet attack that I've seen that didnt actually ... do anything
<Pici> "Oh, its #ubuntu again"
<Mez> It sorta just got muted and redirected to -unregged
<Mez> where it did nothing
 * Mez pets FloodBot
<jpatrick> Mez: I think it's best that way... :)
<Mez> jpatrick, I'm not complaining :D i'm happy about it
<mneptok> hmmm ... my GF has the movie "Failure To Launch" on a CD, and i'm wondering if NASA uses an acronym for that. if so, it's lawlesome.
<nalioth> faster than light?
 * Pici nods
<mneptok> that meets the same acronym criteria until we get a static warp shell
<Mez> http://www.itc.nl/~bakker/nasa.acr.html
<mneptok> bah, no FTL
<Mez> IOBM = In ocean By Mistake
<Mez> LMAO
<mneptok> IOBM could also mean constipation
<Pici> i/o
<mneptok> right. it could also mean coprophilia.
<mneptok> and now, i need to STFU
<mneptok> "that line" is right behind my toes.
<the_humble_noob> hello.
<Pici> the_humble_noob: How can we help you todaY?
<the_humble_noob> I have been banned (for argumentativeness I think)
<the_humble_noob> Was really frustrated with a wireless problem.. and was not getting the help I was hoping for. After using caps I was banned.
<the_humble_noob> Anyway.. needless to say.. I am feeling somewhat stupid now.
<Pici> Okay, let me take a look here at our logs, one moment.
<the_humble_noob> If someone could please unban me that would be great.
<mneptok> the_humble_noob: you do realize that there are people of all skill levels in #ubuntu?
<the_humble_noob> If not.. thanks for the great service and time everyone puts in.
<the_humble_noob> yeah.
<jpatrick> !guidelines | the_humble_noob: if you haven't seen these, please read them
<ubotu> the_humble_noob: if you haven't seen these, please read them: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mneptok> from a cursory glance, it looks like people misunderstood you, and you got pretty steamed.
<mneptok> AP vs ad-hoc?
<the_humble_noob> Yes... i even drew a diagram for one of them.. they still diddnt get it.. I was really frustrated because It would be such an easy thing to fix in XP.. but in linux .. i have been trying to sort it out for HOURS :-)
<the_humble_noob> hence.. the new nick (NOOB) because i really dont know whats going on in ubuntu half the time..
<the_humble_noob> i would say i know like maby 10 percent of how to solve some problems on ubuntu.
<mneptok> i feel your pain. getting people to understand exactly what the problem is can be frustrating.
<the_humble_noob> anyway.
<the_humble_noob> I thought it was pretty simple.
<mneptok>  /whois mneptok
<mneptok> i *feel* your pain
<mneptok> but walk away, hmm?
<the_humble_noob> what do you mean?
<mneptok> just ... walk away.
<the_humble_noob> er...
<mneptok> there comes a point, usually it hits me just before a diagram, when i think "i'll do IRC again in a couple hours." ;)
<the_humble_noob> the humble noob goes away to re-evaluate life.
<jpatrick> the_humble_noob: his cloak maybe..
<mneptok> there's no point getting that frustrated. they won't listen, and ops will get peeved.
<the_humble_noob> indeed.
<the_humble_noob> Sometimes i think it is easier to just work without irc.
<the_humble_noob> anyhow.
<the_humble_noob> Thanks.. if someone could let me know.. how long does this ban last for?
<LjL-Temp> @btlogin
<mneptok> the_humble_noob: usually 24h before the op that banned you (Seveas in this case) revisits the issue.
<LjL-Temp> aw stupid nickname
<jpatrick> the_humble_noob: you were banned by Seveas 
<mneptok> the_humble_noob: he may be listening, and may catch scrool, and unban you before (or after) that.
<jpatrick> the_humble_noob: seems you !attitude-d | him...
<the_humble_noob> yeah.. was frustrated at that point .. because I wasnt swearing at anyone or anything really outragious .. but was annoyed that they were all asking me to go buy a wireless router.. which would defeat the entire purpose of using linux to bypass having to buy a router and having to buy xp .. to use "urchased solutions:"
<the_humble_noob> *purchased
<Mez> the_humble_noob, smoothwall ?
<the_humble_noob> ?
<Mez> router - no box = smoothwall
<the_humble_noob> oh
<the_humble_noob> cool
<Mez> best software based router I've found ever
<Mez> http://www.smoothwall.org/
<the_humble_noob> would smoothwall enable me to be able to connect my laptop to my pc.. through wifi?
<nalioth> the_humble_noob: was there anything else we could help you with?
<Mez> the_humble_noob, #smoothwall
<the_humble_noob> no.. probably not. This isnt a support channel for ubuntu right? .. so i guess I will be going now.
<mneptok> the_humble_noob: ping Seveas here this time tomorry. or just try to /join #ubuntu
<the_humble_noob> bye.
<the_humble_noob> thanks.
<mneptok> that left a somewhat better impression
<Seveas> there's nothung humble about that guy
<mneptok> the nick change was a bit funny
<nikrud> maybe a little humbled. All things are relative :)
<mneptok> like incest.
 * nikrud realizes that everything said about mneptok is true
<Seveas> mneptok, indeed, you need to STFU
<nalioth> everything unsaid about mneptok is true, too
<Pici> oh   my
<Gary> hehe
<mneptok> nalioth: *that* hurts. but i won't insult us both by denying it.
 * Mez pats mneptok on the head
<Mez> /cs kb mneptok #aag
<Seveas> Mez, that's dangerous, odd things live in his hair
<Mez> argh! wrong command
<Mez> /cs kf mneptok #aag
 * Mez thinks he'll be more at home there
<nikrud> I don't think I even want to know about that channel then
<Mez> nikrud, the "g" stands for g**tse
<LjL-Temp> and the a's?
<Seveas> ascii art?
<LjL-Temp> aaaaaaaaah
<LjL-Temp> g
<Mez> "all about"
<Mez> I think
<Mez> /topic #aag
<LjL-Temp> do i want to?
 * nikrud plugs his ears and covers his eyes
<Mez> It isnt that bad
<LjL-Temp> ./topic #aag <- you're not on that channel
<LjL-Temp> +s doesn't help
<Mez> LjL-Temp, ah ...
 * Mez can /msg you it if you REALLY want
<LjL-Temp> nah thanks i guess i can live without
<Mez> ah, already did .... sorry
<LjL-Temp> well i just won't click on the links then...
<mneptok> i'm pathetic, though. i'm all an act.
<mneptok> *this* guy is scary. - http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/dmilam1.html
<LjL-Temp> or on that link.
<Mez> LjL-Temp, the links arent that bad actually (though havent clicked the dsl one)
<Seveas> mneptok, yes, that is fricken scary
<mneptok> Seveas: you have met me. you know i'm all talk. i'm actually really boring.
<Seveas> I know
<mneptok> i shower every day. i have money. there's little vomit.
<Seveas> that guy seems to be the opposite
<mneptok> USA! USA! USA!
<Seveas> safe to say from canadistan :p
<mneptok> EURSA! EURSA! EURSA!
<LjL-Temp> CARTHAGE! CARTHAGE! CARTHAGE!
<mneptok> DELENDA EST!
<LjL-Temp> SAYS YOU!
<mneptok> dude. Rome, or *Tunis*? duuuuuuude. ;)
<Seveas> GOLGAFRINCHAM! GOLGAFRINCHAM! GOLGAFRINCHAM!
<Mez> :P
 * Mez realises everyone is voiced
<LjL-Temp> that's a point
<Gary> fail
<Mez> :P
<mneptok> IOBM
<Mez> lol @ mneptok 
<LjL-Temp> bah ok i shouldn't op from mirc
<Seveas> LjL-Temp, wrong button? :)
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: wrong client
<Seveas> @lart LjL-Temp 
<LjL-Temp> i'll investigate konversation over x :P
<Pici> nikrud: aww.. I wanted to put something witty in the kick message
<nikrud> heh. I'm a man of few words
<nikrud> besides, it might have been considered baiting, outside the coc. I guess I saved you :)
<jussi01> Jucato: go to bed, or Ill banforward you to ##bed :P
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> just need to fire up this email begging some relatives for a N800 :D
<jussi01> hrm, we need to fix that factoid
<jussi01> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<jussi01> if called in a different channel, it still says -ops
<jussi01> what the variable to call the channel its in?
<jussi01> !-sex
<ubotu> sex is <alias> o4o - added by Seveas on 2007-11-15 00:10:10
<LjL-Temp> jussi01: hm?
<jussi01> LjL-Temp: call the o4o factoid somewhere othere than here
<LjL-Temp> !-o4o
<ubotu> o4o aliases: religion, sex - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09
<jussi01> the cahnnel is always -ops
<LjL-Temp> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<Seveas> !o4p =~ s/#ubuntu-ops/$chan/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !o4p =~ s/#ubuntu-ops/$chan/
<Seveas> !o4o =~ s/#ubuntu-ops/$chan/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !o4o =~ s/#ubuntu-ops/$chan/
<Seveas> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !o4o =~ s/#ubuntu-ops/$chan/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> somebody screwed up the factoid
<jussi01> thanks Seveas, I had forgotten it :)
<jussi01> yeah, looks that way
<LjL-Temp> it's been made shorter
<LjL-Temp> so i think i know who to point to :P
<jussi01> heh
<Seveas> LjL-Temp, you originally vroke it
<Seveas> no, I'm reading logs wrong
<Seveas> Hobbsee broke it
<Seveas> (logs in ubotu suck, they're puzzling)
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: blame the author
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> he sucks
<Seveas> --> ey-nonymous (n=mudkips@c-69-138-0-58.hsd1.md.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<nalioth> not mudkips! oh noes!
<LjL-Temp> aw come on, you're jumping in joy and clapping your hands
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sulabh said: !foo is Lets have a meeting bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sulabh said: !foo is Lets bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sulabh said: !foo is the bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sulabh said: !foo is jpt
<Myrtti> !botabuse > Sulabh
<ubotu> In ubotu, flipstar said: this is okay for me
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone
<bodhi_zazen> just a FYI really
<bodhi_zazen> the beginner team made a new channel, #beginners-help
<bodhi_zazen> I do not know it this will be a logn term channel or not, but is there any need to make it an official ubuntu channel ?
<bodhi_zazen> The intent is to offer support to new users who show up on #ubuntu
 * PriceChild is confused
<PriceChild> (and by the way earlier, you meant 'the ubuntuforums beginner team' ?
<bodhi_zazen> yes that team
<bodhi_zazen> There was a conversation you had with some of the team members re: starting an irc channel and learning how difficult it can be
<PriceChild> I had? When?
<bodhi_zazen> I guess they are going to learn ...
<bodhi_zazen> yea, with Tronx
<bodhi_zazen> when you and he were disussing #ubuntu
<ubotu> Lamego called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> "he better watches his ass" heh...
<Tm_T> ?
<jrib> Tm_T: comment from a banee
<Tm_T> oke
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Czessi> Hi, this morning I become my Kubuntu Member. It would by nice, if someone can set the Member cloak for me. My Launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~czessi . Thanks a lot
<LjL-Temp> Czessi, please ensure that you have an alternate nickname set up and linked to your primary nickname, and also that an email address is set in nickserv (it can be marked as hidden)
<LjL-Temp> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LjL-Temp> (some other piece of that page :)
<LjL-Temp> Czessi_, you can ask for "czessi_" to be dropped if you like, it's last been used a long time ago (ask in #freenode)
<Czessi_> LjL-Temp: ok, thanks. i will check this
<LjL-Temp> at any rate i need a linked nickname (any linked nickname) for the cloak
<Czessi> ok
<Gary> czessi_: I was watching your chat here, thats why :p
<LjL-Temp> Gary: linked and email set?
<Gary> yep
<Gary> to the primary Czessi nick
<LjL-Temp> Gary, could you, please
<LjL-Temp> Czessi__, you should have received an email about your cloak
<Gary> Czessi__: once you have finished with nicknames, can you /nick to your primary nick for me?
<Czessi__> Gary: yes, i'll create fix an alternate nick for my notebook nick (Czessi-m)
<Czessi> LjL-Temp, Gary: finished, Czessi is my primary Nick and my alternate nicks are: Czessi_, Czessi__, Czessi-m, Czessi-m_ and Czessi-m__
<Czessi> thanks
<LjL-Temp> wow :)
<Gary> loadsa nicks :p
<ompaul> Czessi, you sure you got enough ;-)
<LjL-Temp> well i have more but then again :)
<Czessi> ompaul: yes ;)
<Gary> Czessi: and you also now have a shiny cloak
<LjL-Temp> Gary: thanks
<Gary> well done on ubuntu membership \o/
<Czessi> cool, thanks a lot :-)
<LjL-Temp> hey what is my bot doing in £kubuntu
<Myrtti> because they luvz it
<Myrtti> <3
<TheSheep> what's Łkubuntu?
<TheSheep> Łukasz's Ubuntu?
<mneptok> "pound"
<Pici> if you say so
<LjL-Temp> i'm on the wrong keyboard layout
<Pici> both bots are in #ubuntu, I muted ubotwo, but it'll probably send out a double message when !this > that is used
<LjL-Temp> but i never made it join
<Pici> I'm just telling you what I see
<LjL-Temp> yeah
<ompaul> LjL, will you ask it to leave or will I?
<LjL-Temp> did already
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> * peeps[work] has quit ("No, I do not use *sham*poo! I only use real poo. Nothing but the best poo for my wigs.")  <-- forwarded to here
<Pici> eh?
 * Pici has no problem with that quit message
<LjL-Temp> certainly seen worse
<ompaul> concur
<ompaul> however it is pushing an envelope or am I being too touchy?
<nalioth> ompaul: take a walk ( that's a harmless old joke )
<Pici> I think you're being too touchy, and if nal was here... er
<Pici> (if nalioth was here he'd say something and then go off muttering about dalnet or something)
<ompaul> k
 * ompaul goes for a walk
<ompaul> until tomorrow folks
<ompaul> I should have known - if you have to ask ... etc
<Gary> tsk... dalnet tsk... mumble mumble
<nalioth> tsk, that guy Gary. . . . mumble mumble
<PriceChild> tsk in general tks tsk mumble mumble...
<Myrtti> nitey night kids <3
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-21
<tritium> mneptok: was phenom getting out of hand in /query?
<mneptok> no, i just don't appreciate the snarky comments on-channel to other users
<tritium> I missed the latest.
<tritium> But I agree, in general.
<nikrud> a kick seemed right.
<mneptok> he's in /query now
<mneptok> and he's banforwarded here. or should be
<mneptok> --floodlet--
<mneptok>  21:05 [         phenom(n=Civility@unaffiliated/phenom)]  Ok.
<mneptok>  21:06 [msg(        phenom)]  look, i asked nicely.
<mneptok>  21:06 [msg(        phenom)]  whether i like the rules, or you like them, is immaterial
<mneptok>  21:06 [msg(        phenom)]  they are the rules, everyone is expected to follow them
<mneptok>  21:06 [msg(        phenom)]  and that means doing so without making a ton of snarky comments
<mneptok> he's been told the ban will be lifted tomorrow. maybe he'll take this time to think through his actions ...
<mneptok> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :/
 * nikrud sidles away from mneptok 
<nikrud> hopefully not to late
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i so didn't break it.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ubotu> In ubotu, f0rmat said: !foo is bar
<f0rmat> sorry
<f0rmat> forget that
<f0rmat> :S
<f0rmat> :(
<elkbuntu> !ops | ban evader in +1
<ubotu> ban evader in +1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> elkbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ban evader in +1)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: who?
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<elkbuntu> LeerokLacerta has two tor gpg key things
<elkbuntu> look for more
<tonyyarusso> mmkay
<tonyyarusso> always the same nick?
<elkbuntu> yes
<nalioth> that wasn't tor-gpg he was just using
<elkbuntu> it wasnt?
<nalioth> that was just plain tor
<elkbuntu> oh, so it was
<elkbuntu> we obviously got slack with our tor banning
<nalioth> most other gateways can be banned by the 1234abcd@ in front of their hostmask
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, ka2 said: !fuck is inappropriate language
<jdong> yes... yes it is.
<nalioth> hi ka2 
<ubotu> In ubotu, f0rmat said: what is the best browser
<nalioth> ka2: can we help you with something?
<nikrud> anyone know anything about this in #ubuntu; I've banned l7 -L7- !Google Search v0.4 by MEiJ <meij101@hotmail.com> EFnet/NewNet, #sCRiPTs @ NewNet
<nalioth> nikrud: i'm not seeing anything like that
<nikrud> nalioth: a sec:
<nikrud> - mini flood coming -
<nikrud> <nikrud> !google
<nikrud> <ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<nikrud> -L7- !Google Search v0.4 by MEiJ <meij101@hotmail.com> EFnet/NewNet, #sCRiPTs @ NewNet
<nikrud> <encompass> belkinhelp2: you will have a list of applications you can add there... if it's not in the list, install it then look again
<nikrud> * billybob has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<nikrud> -L7- Useage: !google [-dn] <search> eg: !google -dn10 mIRC
<nikrud> -L7- Flags: -nN will return up to N results, -d will return results with descriptions, -dnN will return N results with description
<nikrud> and, with bare comprehension I report that the dashes are green and  L7 is purple in xchat.
<jdong> that's probably a notice.
<jdong> 01:03 -!- L7 [n=Square@unaffiliated/l7]
<jdong> perhaps from nick L7?
<nikrud> I see >name< for notices
 * nalioth goes to see
<nalioth> message sent
<nikrud> that's who I banned, wasn't positive but I got the right guy which is why I brought it here
<nikrud> s/but/that/
<nalioth> no, you got the right guy
<nikrud> then I won't be lifting that ban, I'll leave it to you nalioth if that's ok
<nalioth> nikrud: you can treat it like any other ban
<nalioth> remove after normal duration, and if it happens again, perhaps a longer period or a discussion with the infractor
<nikrud> nalioth: ok
<Seveas> Hobbsee, very well possible that you didn't -- I still don't know how to read the logs properly :)
<elkbuntu> ompaul dear, i think we need a /topic change in -offtopic
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I did
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<ompaul> and if anyone wants to know that is the franz kafka spelling of amerika
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> better than wikipedia for souce :P
<ompaul> source even
<ompaul> right I am going to construct something for the dogs to eat
<elkbuntu> you're not allowed to feed them the remains of trolls
<elkbuntu> or spammers either
<Gary> awww
<Hobbsee> Gary: [Wed Mar 19 2008] [18:52:00] <Hobbsee> will one of you please issue a /cs level #ubuntu-motu reset and make me the alternate channel contact please?
<Hobbsee> elky already said ack.
<Gary> damnit, I canneee do dat
<Gary> pokey nalioth ?
<Gary> take it sladen cannot/will not do it?
<ompaul> sladen is in norway 
<elkbuntu> sladen is probably detached since some time
<ompaul> I am off out of here
<ompaul> early breakfast
 * mneptok tut-tut's ompaul 
<Hobbsee> Gary: i've been poking them, and got no answer, so...
 * elkbuntu rofls at the guy in #freenode who just literally asked for his new nick to be hostmasked to get around bans
<elkbuntu> he's now trying to say he was only joking
<zenwhen> ha
<elkbuntu> Gary, are you actually going to give him one after what he said?
<Gary> elkbuntu: lol
<Gary> you is a hacker innit
<elkbuntu> heh
<Gary> I was trying to not laugh
<elkbuntu> yeah, but the whole evading bans thing isnt a good thing to let slide
<Tm_T> and I was just about to remove spammer someone D-lined
<Tm_T> in #u that is
<ompaul> Gary, init 0 their connection with the following love letter "this is an irc network devoted to FLOSS, your contribution to annoying the community has been rewarded with a complete network ban for 1 hour - note that your entertainment is not our function!"
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, it wouldnt have been that someone dlined it, it would have been it joined a trap channel
<Tm_T> meh
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, which is even better because *they* dlined *themselves*
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> <3
<elkbuntu> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<ompaul> I just banned *jesus* using chanserv from #ubuntu +1 and offtopic on the grounds that some idiots think it is fun to be disrespectful to certain religions for whatever reasons - in the spirit of ubuntu that kind of thing is not to be encouraged 
<ompaul> examples in the last few hours in #ubuntu are as follows: jesusccs infernal_jesus Crazymethjesus   and for those who don't speak english as a first language that last one was Crazy Meth ... right so and the last one was just Jesus who appears to live in sweden if the domain name is to be believed
<jdong> lovely usernames....
<jdong> 08:18 <+ompaul> I just banned *jesus* using chanserv f
<jdong> though the way it was phrased gave me a quick chuckle
<ompaul> btw the last one might seem okay until you know this  they had a real name of:  Iahve 
<jdong> heh
<ompaul> why the hell go out of your way to be helpful in the channel and then work on being really annoying to a section of society
 * ompaul wonders how this works in their heads
<ompaul> !lolops
<ubotu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<ompaul> can anyone tell me why they bother?
<ompaul> cos I really don't see a point
<jpatrick> they have nought else to do?
<Myrtti> Easter holidays?
<Myrtti> ^
<elkbuntu> pretty much
<ompaul> how about I crucify them ;-)
 * ompaul is in a bit of a savage humour - been one of those weeks
<ompaul> and as friday .ie plc has shut down
<ompaul> bank not public holiday so most business are off
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-hardened, ubotwo said: ubot3: Error: This bug is private
<ompaul> hahaha
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> LjL, ^^^^^^
<ompaul> nalioth, can you say if there is a way to use chanservs  autoremove function to ban forward -- I was thinking of using autoremove for those who are on proxies rather than the normal ban space cos it is a *long* term ban
<jdong> lol nice
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (amr-eye)
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (amr-eye)
<nalioth> i think autoremove is just that . . . . 'remove'
<ompaul> nalioth, thanks 
<nikrud> I'm not an op in +1, a guy named burn has his away message in /notice
<jpatrick> !es is <reply> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> But es already means something else!
<jpatrick> !no, es is <reply> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> I'll remember that jpatrick
 * jpatrick hugs jussio1 
 * jussio1 hugs jpatrick back :)
<jpatrick> oh, god, someone asking about VB in #kubuntu
 * jpatrick runs
<ompaul> jpatrick, !offtopic them
<jpatrick> ompaul: pointed him to #vb.net
<ompaul> jpatrick, na they are just offtopic
<ompaul> }:->
<ompaul> there is no windows other than the ones that let me see out 
<ompaul> of my house
<jpatrick> same here, other than my sister's for games
 * jdong grumbles at Chokes in -devel
<jpatrick> LjL: hmm, we appear to have three+ bots in -es, most oped and doing heaven knows what
<ubotu> st33med called the ops in #ubuntuforums-beginners ()
 * jpatrick checks out
<jpatrick> accident
<ubotu> In ubotu, bobbo said: !getdeb is http://www.getdeb.net/ - An unofficial packages website. Useful when software is not included in the Ubuntu repositories
<jdong> no, !getdeb is the guy who is threatening to diverge Transmission packaging in #ubuntu-deve.
<nikrud> heh. 
<neopsyche> hello.. please can anyone help me.. i am still banned from #ubuntu after more than 24 hours.
<ompaul> neopsyche, why were you banned?
<ompaul> that will really help
<neopsyche> Someone said i was (Being argumentative) also .. i was very frustrated and in caps said something along the lines of PLEASE EVERYONE STOP TELLING ME TO BUY A ROUTER AS IF I WANTED TO SPEND EXTRA MONEY ON XP AND A ROUTER I WOULD NOT BE HERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO CONFIGURE  UBUNTU TO DO THAT... this after about 4 people told me to purchase a router and about 5 hours trying to figure out...
<neopsyche> ...how to get the hardware working including supplying diagrams which were "too vague" if I remember correctly.. Out of frustration .. i also returned the same message about etiquete to the op.. who promptly banned me.. I apologies for my attitude.. but am only human too.. could someone please unban me.
<ompaul> neopsyche, what do you want to achieve?
<ompaul> or did you want to achieve
<neopsyche> to access internet on my laptop using its wireless card.
<Seveas> ompaul, the impossible
<Seveas> as he was told quite a few times
<Seveas> yet he insisted on annoying
<ompaul> neopsyche, sorry you wanted to make ubuntu a wireless ap? and use some other box to do that down stream ...
<neopsyche> how is it impossible.. i dont think people like mark shuttleworth would agree with you.. he has already been to space .. and people said it was impossible to go to the moon too :-)
<neopsyche> no.. i wanted to get the internet on my laptop using the wireless card and ubuntu on my main pc as an AP
<ompaul> connect down stream 
<neopsyche> oh/...
<neopsyche> yeah..
<neopsyche> sorry
<neopsyche> wireless AP
<neopsyche> not app
<Seveas> neopsyche, it's those kinds of stupid arguments that make the ban not go away
<neopsyche> yes.. you were correct.
<Seveas> neopsyche, this is not a support channel, is there anything else?
<neopsyche> Seveas, banning someone because they refused to take the advice of someone?
<ompaul> neopsyche, spend a couple of euro  or dollars or whatever on an access point  -- IRC is not where you will be helped with something like that
<neopsyche> They said I must buy a router.. i wanted to get linux to do the routing instead.
<neopsyche> Thats fine...
<Seveas> neopsyche, no, you wanted linux to be the access point instead of ad hoc mode
<Seveas> now stop asking for support in here. If you have nothing else to discuss, please see the /topic
<neopsyche> If someone says to me .. the chances are nobody is going to help me .. thats fine. I understand that. But when someone doesnt want to use a different solution .. rather just say.. I have no solution for that other than a router. And thats the end of it.
<neopsyche> Not repeatedly telling me to buy a router.
<neopsyche> instead of saying .. i have looked at the technical difficulties and beleive it is beyond the scope of my capabilites... that is also fine.
<Seveas> neopsyche, that repeat yourself game didn't work yesterday in #ubuntu, it won't work in here
<LjL-Temp> i don't think a wireless card can, by hardware, act as an AP at all
<neopsyche> But repeatedly telling someone to buy a router.. that just makes people frustrated when that is not their final goal.. sort of like on a basic level.. telling someone to get an apple when they are trying to figure out how to grow an orange tree during a time when oranges are scarce.. they dont want an apple. ;-)
<ompaul> neopsyche, so I think you have your answer / can't be done with normal equipment - in so far as any of us know 
<ompaul> neopsyche, please shh -- ohh well 
<Seveas> neopsyche, this is not a support channel. period
<ubotu> Saied called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<ubotu> Saied called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<nalioth> resolved
<jpatrick> @btlogin
<Erickj92> hello, i need help
<jpatrick> hi Erickj92, how may we help you?
<Erickj92> i cannnot join #ubuntu
<Erickj92> because of my connection
<ompaul> Erickj92, have you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<ompaul> have you done what the bot ask?
<Erickj92> well i cant update my firm-ware
<jpatrick> Erickj92: please connect to port 8001 then
<jpatrick> nalioth: do you mind if I remove the ban %*!*@66.111.* in #k? you set it a year ago
<nalioth> jpatrick: i'd suspect those bots have moved on
<nalioth> if not, it can be replaced
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> wb LjL-Temp, nice dinner?
<LjL-Temp> was fine thanks :)
<Myrtti> :-9
<Myrtti> mmm
<jussio1> hello Myrtti
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu (CSlime)
<jpatrick> yay, flooder
<NeoGeo64> Can someone help me.  I WANT TO INSTALL UUBUNTU ON AN OLD COMPUTER AND USE IT TO SHARE FILES WITH A WQINDOWS XP COMPUTER... HOW CAN I DO THIS EASILY
<NeoGeo64> sry for caps
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, ehh you got a problem with your ident this is #ubuntu-ops 
<ompaul> and your ident will not let you into #ubuntu 
<jpatrick> NeoGeo64: please change your ident (n=fuck) and try rejoining #ubuntu
<ompaul> jpatrick, thanks I switch windows and you highlight me :P
<jpatrick> ompaul: hmm?
<mneptok> NeoGeo64: and also try to avoid behavior you have to apologize for instantly.
<ompaul> mneptok, hmm you know where I come from they call that a clue
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, please check this channels topic
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, ok I figure you read it and done grok you are an idler so here I am telling you
 * ompaul pokes mneptok in the code base
 * mneptok likes it. like, *really* likes it.
<nixternal> is it possible to clear all bans in a channel at one time?
<Seveas> yes
<PriceChild> nixternal: if you can use chanserv's clear
<Seveas> /cs clear #channel bans
<nixternal> I don't have cs
<jpatrick> nixternal: /alias cs msg ChanServ
<nixternal> did you try it jpatrick 
<jpatrick> er....
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> yu think they could -bbbb instead of -bb
 * jpatrick adds that to the list of "Never do again commands"
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> go do it in #ubuntu
<nixternal> holy smokes, a server in some country would catch fire
<jpatrick> nixternal: Seveas did it once... last week I think
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> you couldn't tell
<nixternal> #ubuntu is a ban happy channel
<nixternal> they don't believe in warning shots
<nixternal> ooh, good call on the tors
<jpatrick> at least the ban list is clean-ed
<ompaul> I shifted 40 or so this morning
<jpatrick> mneptok: are you still around? #ubuntu-devel needs some banned removed. It's almost at limit
<mneptok> jpatrick: can do
<mneptok> jpatrick: gimme 5-10.
<mneptok> jpatrick: by your command ...
<ompaul> !staff | * syper4e_to (n=sick@77.85.234.37) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul)
<ompaul> spammer by notice
<ubotu> * syper4e_to (n=sick@77.85.234.37) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-22
<ubotu> In ubotu, g_m_t_s said:  that is fine
<yoand1> hi,
<yoand1> question: is there a plan/interest to certify ubuntu for oracle?
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #ubuntu (GeraldBurns)
<tritium> People never cease to disappoint...
<Darksiteevil> buenas
<Darksiteevil>  hello
<Darksiteevil> i have a querstion
<Darksiteevil> perenme que quiero hacer algo
<nalioth> Darksiteevil: we're listening
<Darksiteevil> nalioth
<Darksiteevil> i have a big problem 
<Darksiteevil> in ubuntu-es
<Darksiteevil> this focking bot ban me
<Darksiteevil> go #ubuntu-es and see this focking bot ban you for anything
<tonyyarusso> Such as mispelling profanity, for instance?
<Darksiteevil> 	
<Darksiteevil> The op ubuntu are crazy to leave a bot that kick and ban anyone
<nalioth> Darksiteevil: we don't need the bad language  :|
<Darksiteevil> ok
<Darksiteevil> ok
<Darksiteevil> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention that this is the wrong channel to raise LoCo questions in.
<Darksiteevil> ¿?
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-irc is what you want.
<tonyyarusso> This one is for the primary channels (#ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, and such).
<Darksiteevil> 	
<Darksiteevil> Forgiveness is that I have to google as a translator at some things
<Darksiteevil> tony
<Darksiteevil> is #ubuntu-es 
<Darksiteevil> Was on that channel that I just banish, was the bot that there
<Darksiteevil> 	
<Darksiteevil> When I set new rules that were only call fmaq and I baneo this bot
<Darksiteevil> ban me
<nalioth> Darksiteevil: vaya de #ubuntu-irc, por favor
<Darksiteevil> ok
<Darksiteevil> ok
<Darksiteevil> ya estoy alla
<Darksiteevil> thx
<Darksiteevil> i stay in ubuntu-irc
<PriceChild> Wooooot. Finished for the day.
<Darksiteevil> hello PrinceChild
<Darksiteevil> :)
<PriceChild> !idle | Darksiteevil 
<ubotu> Darksiteevil: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Darksiteevil> Forgiveness by hail
<Darksiteevil> good bye i go to my chatroom
<Darksiteevil> and PrinceChild sorry, forgiveness by hail
<Darksiteevil> good bye
<PriceChild> All hail PrinceChild!!!
 * mneptok holds his gladius aloft
 * tritium wonders what forgiveness by hail is...
<tritium> Perhaps physical punishment, purging one's sins, while being pelted by golf-ball sized hail.
<mneptok> tritium: i think it's one of those ANGERGOD things
<nalioth> tritium: ask google (it's what darksiteevil was using to talk to us)
<tritium> mneptok, nalioth: :)
<mneptok> Pici: meep
<tritium> Fryguy (Bryan Alves) is ban evading.
<tritium> mneptok: yeah, wrong channel the first time
<bryanalves> I have a question about creating custom session files for gdm but I seem to be banned from #ubuntu. what's wrong?
<tritium> What's wrong with what?  Your session file, or ban evading?
<bryanalves> ?
<bryanalves> my session file
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<bryanalves> i realize that, I'm asking why I can't get into the support channel
<tritium> bryanalves: because you (Fryguy--) were banned previously.
<bryanalves> fryguy--?  I have a nickname fryguy that I used to go by.  never used -- though.
<bryanalves> is that the problem?
<bryanalves> would it be possible for me to just ask my question in here, since I can't get into the main support channel?
<nalioth> bryanalves: you obviously have other business in here
<bryanalves> nalioth: no, I really just want to get this session file set up correctly
<tritium> bryanalves: you're suggesting you're not this person, who was banned from #ubuntu tonight:
<tritium> 23:03 -!- Fryguy-- [n=fryguy@72.93.254.137]
<tritium> 23:03 -!-  ircname  : Bryan Alves
<tritium> 23:03 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<tritium> 23:03 -!-           : is identified to services 
<tritium> 23:03 -!-  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 2 mins 58 secs [signon: Thu Mar 20  22:07:11 2008]
<tritium> 23:03 -!- End of WHOIS
<bryanalves> that is a crazy coincidence lol
<nalioth> isn't it?
<bryanalves> can I just ask my question here, since I can't get into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<bryanalves> so how am I supposed to get support if I can't get into the support channel?
<nalioth> you need to talk to tritium 
<bryanalves> why him?
<tritium> bryanalves: because I banned you
<bryanalves> why did you ban me? I joined the channel and got banned a second later, without saying anything
<tritium> bryanalves: for ban evasion.  As I said earlier, Fryguy-- (Bryan Alves) was banned earlier for code of conduct issues.
<tritium> Now, it's quite a coincidence to have not only used the same nick, but to also have the same name.
<bryanalves> this time I joined #ubuntu was my first time every joining the channel.  That's a ridiculous coincidence that this other person has the exact same name as me,  but I don't know what to tell you
<bryanalves> I would just like the opportunity to ask this question about my session file I'm trying to create
<bryanalves> Well, I'll ask in here I guess.  I installed a window manager that isn't in ubuntu's repositories (called golem), and I need to create a session file for it so that i can load it.  I copied one of the existing ones from /usr/share/xsessions and modified it for my needs, but it does not show up in gdm, even after restarting gdm (and in fact the entire xserver).  What could be wrong?
<mneptok> bryanalves: http://ubuntuforums.org/  |  http://sourceforge.net/mail/?group_id=23788
<bryanalves> mneptok: thank you for the links. I took the opportunity of browsing the ubuntuforums already, and came across this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61135  which is what I followed and it didn't seem to work (as I mentioned).  As for the golem mailing list, the problem seems to be more with gdm than the window manager itself.  I've been looking through the gdm mailing lists and having come across a matching issue yet.
<bryanalves> any other ideas?  It seems to be ubuntu related, because I had no problems copying the xsession file on another linux machine (not ubuntu)
<tritium> bryanalves: bans often last a day or two.  Of course, ban evading can extend that duration.  Also, please read the topic, regarding idling.  Thanks.
<bryanalves> tritium: so you can not help me with my problem, and you can not provide me access to the support channel so I can ask for help with a wider audience? 
<bryanalves> I thought that ubuntu was a friendly community, I just installed it yesterday and that definetely doesn't seem to be the case so far
<tritium> bryanalves: it is.
<bryanalves> how am I supposed to believe that it's friendly when I get banned 1 second after joining the main source of live support?
<tritium> bryanalves: you've seen the evidence.
<tritium> 1) same name
<tritium> 2) same nick
<tritium> So, it should be easy to understand why you're facing the situation you're in.
<tritium> It has no bearing on how friendly the community is.
<bryanalves> yes I have, and I find it awfully hard to believe as well.  However, that doesn't really involve me.  I would just like access to support so I can ask my question
<bryanalves> i have done nothing wrong, and yet here I am asking for permission to obtain support
<tritium> bryanalves: it does involve you, obviously.  You are Bryan Alves, yes?
<bryanalves> That is my name, yes.
<bryanalves> I don't know who this other person is though, or why they have (or are using) the same name as me
<tritium> Great, then you should understand that the odds of having the same name and nick as somebody just banned this evening are too high to allow you into the channel at this time.
<tritium> too low, rather
<bryanalves> Like I said, I joined irc, registered my nick, and tried to join the support channel to ask a question
<earlmred> bryanalves: Hi Fryguy
<LimCore> boy, is mneptok not a very friendly admin
<tritium> LimCore: you were given ample warning.
<LimCore> I thought freenode wellcomed open discussion on technical topic.
<tritium> LimCore: you were insulting others, violating the code of conduct.
<tonyyarusso> LimCore: In the proper place, which you were told it was not.  And what he said.
<bryanalves> tritium: so what am I supposed to do about my problem, just not use this software?
<LimCore> tonyyarusso: how come ubuntu+1 is not proper place to discuss possible changes to be placed in next ubuntu version again?
<nalioth> LimCore: because it is not the proper place
<Hobbsee> LimCore: developers don't tend to sit in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> LimCore: #ubuntu+1 is a support, not development channel. and there is a Hardy feature freeze.
<tonyyarusso> LimCore: a) because that's not what you were really doing, you just used it as a thinly veiled cover, b) because such things would be addressed through the Launchpad blueprints system.
<LimCore> so what is the proper place to discuss changes to be placed in next ubuntu then
<tonyyarusso> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<LimCore> and nothing on freenode's irc?
<bryanalves> tritium: if I go and reinstall my system to xubuntu instead of ubuntu, will I be able to get support that way? Or will I get banned from that channel too because of this other person using the same name as me?
<tonyyarusso> Or, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/, for the less fleshed out ones.
<bryanalves> I really would like to get support on this topic, as there is some amount of limited timeframe for it (it's related to a project I'm working on)
<tonyyarusso> Not initially - after some stages of review it becomes more appropriate, but not just thinking out loud, no.  (Would get very noisy with everyone's pet wishes, and waste lots of developers' time.)
<nalioth> bryanalves: the odds of two people with the same info joining within hours of the other NOT being the same person are astronomical
<nalioth> bryanalves: as was mentioned, most bans disappear within 24 hours
<LimCore> mneptok: now this makes so much more sense then kick. if ubuntu+1 is support only too, then ok
<earlmred> who would evade a ban to ask for help in #ubuntu?
<earlmred> that's just dumb.
<bryanalves> nalioth: I need to be presenting about this project in the next 15 hours, I can't afford to wait because of some other bonehead
<nalioth> earlmred: can we help you with something?
<earlmred> nalioth: yes, how do I become an operator in #ubuntu?
<nalioth> you are asked to be one
<earlmred> oh, okay
<earlmred> so are you asking me now? or should I wait a few minutes?
<bryanalves> nalioth: please, I really need assistance with this matter
<mneptok> cereal | nose > kybd
<mneptok> ow ow ow
<nalioth> bryanalves: there are many gnome support channels here
<bryanalves> nalioth: as I mentioned, based on my experience with another operating system, I'm led to believe that it is ubuntu related and not gnome/gdm related
<earlmred> mneptok: did you have cereal in your nose?
<bryanalves> should I file a bug?
<mneptok> earlmred: not before you spoke
<LimCore> mneptok: you can lift the ban now, especially as I need to ask some questions about the blueprints
<mneptok> LimCore: we're all going to stop discussing this now.
<mneptok> right?
<tritium> LimCore: you don't tell an op when he/she lifts a ban.
<LimCore> we will move with this, to a blueprint if its a better place
<bryanalves> so can no one assist me? I'm really under some time pressure to figure this out
<tritium> bryanalves: nalioth suggested a gnome channel
<bryanalves> tritium: like I mentioned, I have good reason to believe that it is an ubuntu issue, not a gnome issue, based on my experimentation.  Should I file a bug
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<bryanalves> nalioth: I realize that, I'm asking to be allowed into the live support channel to ask my question
<nalioth> bryanalves: and we've responded 
<bryanalves> why am i getting punished because of the actions of someone else?
<nalioth> bryanalves: we've responded to your questions.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<bryanalves> this other guy must have done some really bad things in order to cause other people to get banned from support :(
<nalioth> bryanalves: is there anything else?
<bryanalves> nalioth: nah, if I can't get the support I need that's it.  Time to go polish off the resume I guess
<bryanalves> thanks for not allowing me into the channel because of the actions of someone else.  It's really appreciated.  I hope whatever he did was really disruptive :(
<Hobbsee> tritium: erm, the ip's are different?
<tritium> Hobbsee: yes
<nalioth> Hobbsee: everything else matches
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ie, real name only
<tritium> Hobbsee: and nicks
<tritium> He admits to going by fryguy in the past
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<tritium> And neither IP resolved.
<Hobbsee> ah right
 * tritium things he was a good actor, though
<tritium> Fryguy was very helpful, but condescending and rude.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tritium> Hobbsee: don't you think it's simply too improbably?
<tritium> improbable*
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<mneptok>  /msg tritium he's either got the worst luck ever, or is the most boldface liar.
<mneptok> i'm still wrapping my brain around it
<tritium> Me too.
<tritium> Good night.
<emma> Hello. I would like to speak to any op in here. On your ubuntu-ops log so that it is recorded for everyone to see.
 * Hobbsee hears echoes
<Myrtti> hello tuxteddy, how may we help you today?
<emma> Will any op please step forward.
<Hobbsee> emma: what do you want?
<emma> Myrtti - You are deciding not to speak to me?
<ompaul> tuxteddy,  how can we help you
<tuxteddy> Yes ..
<emma> Okay let this Ubuntu ops log show that the ops in here are choosing to not speak to me.
<emma> ompaul are you able to see me?
<Hobbsee> emma: you haven't actually brought up anything concretely useful in here yet.  Last few times you were in here, you brought up useless rubbish that took up extensive periods of time.  are you altogether surprised?
<ompaul> yes 
<emma> ompaul --  I have an issue that I want clarified. 
<ompaul> you can always ask
<Myrtti> I'm having a headache and can't really work out difficult things so I'll just step aside from this one
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: yes?
<elkbuntu> emma, we dont read minds
<emma> Ompaul - Is it fair to say that the reason this channel is logged is so that things are done in the open and the behavior of the ops is as much accountable as the behavior of the users?
<nickrud>  tuxteddy are you here as an observer?
<tuxteddy> i've seen a clock script, I may not be able to see it..can you tell me how do I set up ..
<Hobbsee> tuxteddy: you probably want #ubuntu
<nickrud> tuxteddy help is on #ubuntu+1
<tuxteddy> something like ubuntu/member/nickname
<emma> nickrud, glad you are here. I know that you would agree with the above statement.
<Myrtti> cloak... aha
<nickrud> tuxteddy erm, #ubuntu I've been in the wrong channel for me today
<emma> nickrud - It is fair to say that the reason this channel is logged is so that the behavior of the ops is held accountable as much as the behavior of the users.
<ompaul> emma, it is logged so that logs may be reviewed in the case of a dispute, your phrasing is to put it politely confrontational
<emma> Very well. I don't need it to be confrontational.
<elkbuntu> emma, then dont be.
<nickrud> emma you've heard my view of things. If you have a grievance you need to use the channels provided.
<emma> But my point is that at some level it is important that what the ops do to users is done in the open.
<emma> Alright now here is my concern:
<elkbuntu> finally
<Daviey> ...
<emma> I have a channel that is not an official Ubuntu channel. I do not prevent members of the Ubuntu ops from joining it and participating in it.  But now I discover that members of the Ubuntu ops team are recording my channel, and then submiting a report on me.  
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: to have ubuntu/member/nickname cloak you need to become a Ubuntu member. However you can get an unaffiliated/nickname -cloak too
<ompaul> emma, and where is this report you talk of?
<emma> Where is this report? Who is doing that logging? And why can't I see this out in the open as is the policy of the Ubuntu Council?
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<emma> ompaul -- That is exactly my question.
<elkbuntu> emma, you find us proof of this report, and we'll try find it for you, but until then, we have no clue what you're on about
<emma> ompaul -- Look at this -- logged from my channel by an ubuntu op, and then reported on me --- http://rafb.net/p/vY7Pm394.html
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, I'm currently an ubuntu Methor in somekind..in local community. 
<emma> elkbuntu -- It is right there. Click on it.
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, will that help me mask my IP?
<Hobbsee> emma: what evidence do you have of it being reported by an ubuntu op?
<elkbuntu> emma, that's not a report
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: looks like that could be by anyone.
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: yes. the cloak isn't done by a script, it's a network issue
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, exactly
<elkbuntu> emma, it's probably one of the people in the passage
<ompaul> emma, someone in that channel did that 
<ompaul> it could even be you - you have no way to link that to someone here - only opinion
<elkbuntu> emma, we're not going to manage your channel for you.
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, I found it difficult to set things up..Can you point the easy way?
<ompaul> emma, now that we have cleared that up why the pm I have not opened it yet I don't want to put you on ignore 
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, I'm sorry to be an idiot here
<ompaul> but either you are in the open or not
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: I'm sorry to have an headache :-/
<ompaul> emma, in the history of my time on irc on freenode I have put two people on ignore
<emma> ompaul -- I told you this -- -One of the ops in this channel is lying right now. I don't know what to do. I don't want to get them in trouble.
<Daviey> tuxteddy: np, #freenode will help you set un an unaffiliated  cloak :)
<Hobbsee> emma: why do you believe that to be the case?  where is your evidence?
<ompaul> !register | tuxteddy 
<ubotu> tuxteddy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<emma> I could just paste the pm where they TOLD me that it was a report. 
<emma> That would really contrast with them telling me that I have no proof.
<Hobbsee> emma: but, who's to say that the report was given to them by another op?
<ompaul> emma, you have only some opinion, not fact or proof
<emma> I do not want the Ubuntu ops to continue to log my channel. Any one of you is welcome to be there. Join it, enjoy it, participate, idle. Whatever. I won't stop you. 
<emma> Please do not log the channel and if you are going to report on me, do it in the open. Thank you.
<Daviey> I'm really confused, someone has pastebined a _short_ extract from your own channel.  A) Is that some sort of problem?  B) How can you suggest that is an op?
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, Daviey thanks for the help
<Myrtti> tuxteddy: np
<Daviey> tuxteddy: o/
<elkbuntu> emma, you might want to make sure that you let everyone know they cant log their own conversations
<emma> Daviey - Because an Ubuntu op who is in this channel right now, GAVE me that link and TOLD me that it was the report.
<elkbuntu> you know, as a rule of the channel
<elkbuntu> emma, that doesnt mean it was that op who put it there
<emma> I do not accuse that op of putting it there and I would like it to be noticed and appreciated at some level that I am not naming this op. 
<tuxteddy> ompaul, Well, I have registered at #freenode
<emma> I am doing that absolutely on purpose.
<elkbuntu> emma, you already did accuse that op
<emma> I did not.
<ompaul> tuxteddy, so then you move down that page until you find nicksetup 
<elkbuntu> <emma> I have a channel that is not an official Ubuntu channel. I do not prevent members of the Ubuntu ops from joining it and participating in it.  But now I discover that members of the Ubuntu ops team are recording my channel, and then submiting a report on me.
<ompaul> tuxteddy, it is not a ubuntu channel 
<ompaul> !member  | tuxteddy 
<ubotu> tuxteddy: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ompaul> tuxteddy, and there I am afraid we will have to leave it
<ompaul> tuxteddy, is there anything else?
<emma> elkbuntu,  I did not identify the op who GAVE me the link and TOLD me and this is a quote: " it was reported.  the report had an accompanying log."
<ompaul> emma, you assume the person who gave you that link is an op
<Daviey> emma: and you failed to enquire WHERE it was reported?
<emma> No. I know they are. They are in this channel right now.
 * Hobbsee did get a report.
<elkbuntu> s/gave you/gave the op/
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you need more coffee
 * Hobbsee got a log reported to her, and then queried emma about it, as emma is not doing what she says she would.
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> I see 
<Hobbsee> however, that in no way says who the reporter was.
<ompaul> well it is 8am
<Myrtti> this is getting Officially Too Difficult And Complicated For A Small Finn With A Big Headache To Understand
<Hobbsee> nor even implies that it is an op who sent it.
<Myrtti> -->
<Hobbsee> if emma wishes to imply that, she wishes to do it completely without proof.
<Hobbsee> in which case, it's effectively lies and propaganda.
<ompaul> emma, do you see the dots that fail to join up
<ompaul> cos I do
<emma> I'm not implying anything. Until 20 seconds ago everyone in here was telling me I had no proof that there was any report.
<elkbuntu> emma, we cant control what other people report to us
<nickrud> ompaul you started your day here before 8 on a saturday?
<elkbuntu> we cant control who reports stuff to us
<Hobbsee> emma: you still have not provided proof.
<emma> elkbuntu - So if it is not an op that is 'reporting' it to you then how can you trust that it is accurate or fair?
<ompaul> now if you can ink in the parts between those dots great if you can't go away
<elkbuntu> emma, because other than hobbsee, we didnt know of any report
<Hobbsee> emma: i have made the allegation that it was i who received the report, but i may be talking rubbish.
<emma> I have not made any claim other than that I am being 'reported on' and it is not being done in the open.
<elkbuntu> emma, as much as we can trust that what you're saying now is accurate and fair
<ompaul> emma, you said there was a report to ops 
<ompaul> well it appears it went to one
<Daviey> emma: I'm yet to see a problem, that you have raised.
<ompaul> so you need to be specific
<Myrtti> oy.
<emma> elkbuntu - Okay not at all then. Good, then why are you concerning yourself with reports you cannot trust? And then holding me accountable for them?
<ompaul> reallllllllllllllly specific
<ompaul> nickrud, yes
<nickrud> ompaul well, it can only get better
<ompaul> Myrtti, get a cuppa, nice herbal tea
<ompaul> nickrud, I am going out to breakfast if I get an sms and may go even if I don't ;-)
<emma> I'm going to ask that every single op actually reads this log from the moment I came in here until this moment. Because I think that every sane, reasonable, and intellectually honest person can see that this stinks.
<emma> ops!
<emma> !ops
<elkbuntu> emma, same reason that security personnel follow up every hint of a breakin
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> emma called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ompaul> emma, we can see that
<tonyyarusso> emma: What's your emergency?
<elkbuntu> emma, that is inappropriate use of that factoid
<Hobbsee> bang.
<Hobbsee> bot abuse == bad.
 * tonyyarusso was about to do the same
<Daviey> any excuse :)
<ompaul> tuxteddy, is there anything else, if not please see the topic, part about idlers
<tuxteddy> ompaul, thanks for rejuvenated interest, I'm a mentor too..
<ompaul> Daviey, yes 
<Hobbsee> Daviey: no.  i just don't appreciate useless highlights.
<Daviey> agreed
<tonyyarusso> Especially not when they rouse me from getting close to sleeping.
<ompaul> jheheh
<Hobbsee> either way, she still has absolutely no proof that whoever was actually doing the logging, and passed it to an op, was actually an op, or any of us.
<ompaul> hehehe
<ompaul> Daviey, you missed nothing 
<Hobbsee> ie, lies and propaganda.
<ompaul> or just paranoia
<elkbuntu> hey, we shouldnt slag her
<Hobbsee> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> brb, dinner
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that was a summary of what just happened, for those who will read, after being triggered by the highlight.  apart from that, yes, you're very right.
<ompaul> Daviey, never say any excuse that is excuse number 71
<Daviey> :)
<Myrtti> oh shoot, I've used all my dishes :-<
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  go wash up.
<stdin> or get a dishwasher
<Myrtti> either way, the sound of the dishes clincking each other is making my world explode
<Myrtti> blergh.
<tuxteddy> Myrtti, thanks again 
<tuxteddy> see you all later
 * jussio1 reads the backlog and sighs...
<ompaul> jussi01, don't bother
<ompaul> don't waste a good sigh
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> too late
<elkbuntu> i just wish she'd understand how lenient we've been on her
<nickrud> smart, but not very wise. I've talked with her in pm's, and they are enjoyable until it comes to any disagreement. Others should flex, not her.
<ompaul> so she has issues
<ompaul> we all do
<jussio1> hmm, steve_jobs in #ubuntu looks very trollish, someone may want to keep an eye in there
<nickrud> very true. 
<nickrud> I've already welcomed him ;)
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> hehe, I just looked in and saw: [10:57:30] <Steve_Jobs> All of you should switch to Windows.
<Myrtti> fun
<jussi01> Jucato: all yours. sigh
<nickrud> there's a guy in #ubuntu who would like ubotu in -bg , anyone can do that?
<Jucato> jussi01: all's well
<Jucato> you might get an apology :)
<elkbuntu> nickrud, he needs to ask in a more appropriate place, like -irc
<nickrud> elkbuntu ok, I will point him there
<nickrud> there are so many of these, irc , ops-monitor, etc. nearly fractal
<nickrud> dtRz I was told to tell you #ubuntu-irc
<dtRz> oh yeah
<dtRz> sry
<nickrud> heh. My fault
<elkbuntu> nickrud, not really fractal, they all have their purpose
<dtRz> hahaha
<dtRz> ;)
<nickrud> elkbuntu so do fractals
<dtRz> n
<dtRz> np
<elkbuntu> otherwise this becomes an invariable sloshpit, especially when we have marathons with trolls
<nickrud> to the outside observer, chaotic but with a pattern to those with eyes ;)
<Hobbsee> (fyi, chickbot is not a bot)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i'd figured that by her non-bot behaviour
<Hobbsee> his
<dtRz> nickrud maybe now i have 2 wait?
<nickrud> dtRz wait in #ubuntu-irc , not here
<dtRz> /part ?
<nickrud> yes
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, is she aware how her nick makes us wary though?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: nobblynu is proclaimed male.  at least, emma's calling him a male.  then again, emma has called both of us males numerous times, so...
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i doubt it.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jpatrick> mneptok: arg, sorry, had to go as soon as I left the message..
 * Gary has headache from reading scrollback
<ubotu> unop__ called the ops in #ubuntu (ailean)
 * jpatrick reads the backlog and weeps
<elkbuntu> Seveas, what did she do?
<Seveas> <ailean> unop__, how helpful. idiot
<elkbuntu> Seveas, and that one comment was *ban* worthy?
<Seveas> just a no-auto-rejoin ban
<ubotu> ani1 called the ops in #ubuntu (NaViBorN)
<jpatrick> hmm
<ubotu> ani1 called the ops in #ubuntu (Diamonds)
<Gary> having fun Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> Gary: oh yes.  i've always liked chucking people under +q's.
<Hobbsee> always makes me think of rats in cages, where you can see them running out of control, but they don't know you're there.
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> did they carry on even when muted then?
<Hobbsee> one did
<Gary> silly trolls
<Hobbsee> the other hasn't said so much yet
<Hobbsee> apart from that no he wasn't going to behave, got removed, a smiley face, then "windows must die!"
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what was diamond doing previously?
<Hobbsee> hm, he's quit now
<Hobbsee> we'll see if he behaves when he comes back
<jpatrick> < ~Diamonds> NaViBorN: you realy GAY! Go out!!!!!!
<Gary> Hobbsee: and biting to naviborn's trolling
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jpatrick> < ~Diamonds> NaViBorN: �������� ������
<Hobbsee> gone too
<jpatrick> anyone who why /clones outputs a ton of useless names in #u: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60519/
<PriceChild> Just checked over the backlog with emma, on first read I don't think I see much wrong.
<PriceChild> Everyone is perfectly entitled to log their activities on irc, in their own channels and others' as far as I am aware. (Whether or not those logs came from one of us or not)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, exactly. it's not public logging just because someone quotes some of it somewhere
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: even if it is, do you want to have a guess at how many people you'd have to kick out, before you guessed correctly over which one was actually doing the logging?
<PriceChild> anyway, no need for more discussion on that unless someone has something new :)
<elkbuntu> nope
<Hobbsee> no, and i can't see emma coming bakc here anytime soon
 * PriceChild doesn't like the idea of people being banned in -ops though.
<PriceChild> Maybe remove it in a little?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: maybe.
<PriceChild> :)
<Hobbsee> my hopes of a resolution are dropping, though, if she appears to think it's a good idea to accuse people of things with no proof at all, and not even provide the basic proof that there was a log that got passed to an op at all, even when requested.
<Hobbsee> obviously, for anything, we need to have proof, and to be able to provide it on request.
<ompaul> Seveas, be glad you only just arrived
 * ompaul is happy 
<ompaul> great food good coffee and a bit of a chinwag what more would one want of a Saturday
 * PriceChild withholds his suggestions
<ompaul> Seveas, I started off the day several hours ago with no coffee </end mock shock> I am now all coffeed up for the day
<Gary> coffee rulez
<ompaul> coffee is the new coff.... oh wait
 * jpatrick has no coffee ... that tastes good :(
<ompaul> all coffee drinkers are invited into #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: can you op me in -meeting a sec? Want to clear out old bans
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: sure
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, do we have a powerful staffer around yet?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: what is needed?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: reset the levels in -motu, and make me the channel contact
<Hobbsee> or the alt, if you must
<Hobbsee> ie, anyone can autoop atm.
<Hobbsee> [Fri Mar 21 2008] [19:05:44] <Hobbsee> Gary: [Wed Mar 19 2008] [18:52:00] <Hobbsee> will one of you please issue a /cs level #ubuntu-motu reset and make me the alternate channel contact please?
<Hobbsee> [Fri Mar 21 2008] [19:05:50] <Hobbsee> elky already said ack.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it seems that staffers who are active, and actually have power, are really hard to find.
<Gary> Hobbsee: i'll need elkbuntu to confirm direct with me
<Gary> ie ping elkbuntu :-)
<Hobbsee> Gary: she confirmed it, in this channel, days ago.
<Hobbsee> Gary: search for elkbuntu: ack
<PriceChild> I can ack this... Hobbsee who of the motu council asked for you to own it?
<PriceChild> Why can't sladen give it to you? he's active no?
<Hobbsee> none of them, but htey have no power over irc by their own logic, and they delegate to the irc council.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: he's roaming the world again, and doesn't care about irc.
<ompaul> Gary, I can ack that it was acked
<Gary> too much ack'ing
<ompaul> PriceChild, I can confirm sladens abense from things ubuntu
<ompaul> absence 
 * PriceChild hacks Gary instead.
<ompaul> I have had him a few times in PM but only about OSM
<tonyyarusso> Gary: I can make a funny **ack** noise before running off to work.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i'm the one who's already set up the ops, etc, there
<ompaul> which reminds me I am to take photos of a walk way for him
<tonyyarusso> Dunno what it means though.  Probably should get that looked at.
<PriceChild> I think persia said IRC Council looks after the channel as far as MC is concerned... he's on MC isn't he? *checks*
<ompaul> Gary, do nothing 
<ompaul> Gary, do everything
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: he is, yes.
<tonyyarusso> Gary: do a dance!  o-\-<
<ompaul> Gary, do gar..... ooh wait
 * jpatrick saw sladen yesterday in #debian-uk, something about packing up junk..
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: done.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> now random people shouldn't be able to op in there
<ompaul> Gary, consider this - the irc council owns the ubuntu space .. therefore etc
<ompaul> Gary, but then you should never feel pressure :)
 * ompaul sits on garys chest with the object of expelling air
<Gary> help help, see the violence inherent in the system, help help, i'm being repressed!
 * ompaul hears a crack gets up 
<ompaul> sorry about that
 * ompaul got confused
<ompaul> I thought for some reason this was in -ot 
<ompaul> arrrg
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you have access in #k-devel?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> this guy's just random..
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: he hasn't learnt about where to do things usefully
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: we've told him to file bugs a million times
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: he prefers to "leave the developers a message"
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> tell him there's a mailing list for that.
<jpatrick> and suffer floods there?
 * Hobbsee would have thought it was fairly obvious when he got few replies, but...
<Hobbsee> no, some of the stuff looks useful.  Most people do actually read the ML, but don't read irc, particualrly on weekends
<Gary> win 29
<Gary> oops
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: we'll get lynched if we turned KDE orange
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah.  that orange is a bit brutal anyway.
<Hobbsee> besides, we turned it purple with no great harm.
<Hobbsee> now that edubuntu doesn't have a theme (i don't think), i'd like to see a maroon kubuntu, but i won't be on the council then
<Gary> make it pink!
 * Hobbsee has a pink gnome theme.
<Gary> yay, I can has a pink osx theme
<Hobbsee> burnt (lolly pink)
<jpatrick> Gary: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=807
<Gary> owwww pretty
 * Gary wants
<ompaul> Gary, makez it yourselves
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: should i bring out the good old "i am a release manager of ubuntu, and am telling you that this will not happen" line?
<jpatrick> :)
<mneptok> jpatrick: no worries
<jpatrick> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, Did you just reset/fix  the ban I set a minute ago?
<ompaul> did you ban
<ompaul> I saw a remove
 * ompaul looks again
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec.. want your opinion
<ompaul> you only removed
<ompaul> I banned 
<ompaul> good double check though
<Jack_Sparrow> Scroll back krushaeerr
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> krushaeerr >#
<Jack_Sparrow> I wanted to stop that.. even with the Im sorry right after
<ompaul> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> krushaaar 
<ompaul> <krushaaar>
<ompaul> yeap that was what I targeted 
<ompaul> (A) get xchat
<ompaul> (B) install seveas's script
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
<ompaul> (C) world peace
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<ompaul>  /cs kb idiot
<Jack_Sparrow> we can onlky hope
<ompaul> that is how you do that ;-)
<ompaul> you did k
<Jack_Sparrow> I was not sure how far to kick
<Jack_Sparrow> I knew the one would give me a chance to review it and or bring it in here.
<ompaul> all the way out
<ompaul> racist remarks get you terminated in my books
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed.. TIme to go for my walk and see how I do..  HAve a good day..
<Jack_Sparrow> Zero tolerance .. agreed.
<ompaul> keep looking up ;-) and good luck
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !n00b is <alias> noob
<LjL-Temp> !-noob
<ubotu> noob aliases: stfu, jfgi, rtfm, newb, acronym - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:47
<LjL-Temp> !n00b is <alias> noob
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL-Temp said: !n00b is <alias> noob
<Seveas> !n00b is <alias> noob
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<LjL-Temp> thanks
<jussio1> hei all 
<LjL-Temp> Pici`: bad desk
<Pici`> yes
<LjL-Temp> ...
<LjL-Temp> ok so unop and fabouney were talking in french in #ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> i whined a little so unop asked the other to move to -fr
<LjL-Temp> ... where he started to speak english
<Myrtti> lol
<ompaul> haha#
<ompaul> LjL-Temp, that has to go down as a classic
<ompaul> so funny Pici fell off the internwebz
<LjL-Temp> kind of happened to me too with a spaniard, though
<ompaul> LjL-Temp, so it has pedigree 
<LjL-Temp> jrib: (#ubuntu) <LjL-Temp> !fr | fabouney <unop> fabouney, allez a #ubuntu-fr, je vais la bas <fabouney> unop, ok (#ubuntu-fr) <unop> fabouney, have you installed the w32codecs ?
<LjL-Temp> <LjL-Temp> themime: no, full GNOME is a part of emacs, not of vim (sorry i couldn't resist that)
<ompaul> bad LjL :)
<jrib> heh
<PriceChild> Security just pulled on balaclavas, ran out into the main hall, chose a random kid, kidnapped him and took him to crew:care, fed him, then sent him back out.
<ompaul> PriceChild, the point of that exercise?
<PriceChild> I'm not completely sure, but it was amusing for all involved.
<ompaul> hehe
<jrib> why did chanserv ban the nick "jesus"?
<Myrtti> there was pretty many trolls here yesterday
<Myrtti> ask ompaul
<jrib> but banning the nick is a bit wide no?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: !botlag is <reply> HEY, gimme a break!  You'd slow down some too if you had to cater to the whim of a couple thousand people daily, constantly making me repeat what I just said 10 minutes ago.
<ompaul> jrib, we had crazymethjesus
<ompaul> jrib, and a few theres
<ompaul> others
<ompaul> jrib, the one useing that nick was using a biblical "real name"
<ompaul> jrib, in a way that I found taunting 
<ompaul> jrib, as in I thought about this for days
<ompaul> it was bugging me and I thought at the end of the day that if someone called them selves something-budda where something was not a great thing we would feel a lot better about removing them
<jrib> people are named "jesus" as well though.  The last ban was just on "jesus".  I feel like the ban is going to catch too many innocent people
<ompaul> jrib, and the clincher is that same with those who defile Hebrew stuff or Islam so .. on those grounds - No
<ompaul> jrib, in 4 years on freenode I have seen several who claimed it was their real name
<ompaul> jrib, and they were all trolls
<ompaul> jrib, hang on 
<nalioth> ompaul: Jesus is a popular name in Middle and South America
<ompaul> let me make one final point - the name is usual in spanish speaking perhaps countries 
<ompaul> and the one I banned on the back of was living in sweden
<ompaul> who had "I am with you" in hebrew in their real name space but if they knew anything it should have been aramiec ;-)
<ompaul> <ompaul> I just banned *jesus* using chanserv from #ubuntu +1 and offtopic on the grounds that some idiots think it is fun to be disrespectful to certain religions for whatever reasons - in the spirit of ubuntu that kind of thing is not to be encouraged 
<ompaul> <ompaul> examples in the last few hours in #ubuntu are as follows: jesusccs infernal_jesus Crazymethjesus   and for those who don't speak english as a first language that last one was Crazy Meth ... right so and the last one was just Jesus who appears to live in sweden if the domain name is to be believed
<ompaul> <jdong> lovely usernames....
<ompaul> <jdong> 08:18 <+ompaul> I just banned *jesus* using chanserv f
<ompaul> <jdong> though the way it was phrased gave me a quick chuckle
<ompaul> <ompaul> btw the last one might seem okay until you know this  they had a real name of:  Iahve 
<ompaul> jrib, I add to that that I know of no way to let in jesus and keep out the others without building one ban per troll
<ompaul> and then it looks like they are victims
<ompaul> jrib, I think I am right - been at this game a long time, however I am interested if you think otherwise given what I just pasted?
<ompaul> jrib, I checked the ban and it was from a spanish isp
<jrib> ompaul: well, the way I see it, banning on name is useless.   If they are not trolls, and instead are legitimate users, they will be confused.  If they are trolls, and they want to troll, they will just rejoin with a new name
<ompaul> jrib, but without offending those who hold certain beliefs, that was the aim
<ompaul> I see what your saying
 * ompaul takes a look at the ban
<ompaul> let me see if I can do anything sensible
<jrib> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> jrib, I have another version in there now
<ompaul> I just hope it works
<ompaul> and I am going to do a few more
<ompaul> jrib, btw we have crazymethjesus in the channel 
<ompaul> I did not want to go head to head with the nick
<ompaul> so they can't talk
<ompaul> they will get bored or there will be a netsplit and they won't get back
<ompaul> jrib, got some more gods for me to look after
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul has a few ideas himself
<jrib> heh :)
<ompaul> jrib, also added Yahweh and Allah 
<nikrud> wanna know what's really stupid?
<Seveas> you?
<nikrud> yup
<nikrud> brain fart on which partition to install hardy to
<Seveas> you wiped your files?
<nikrud> just the gutsy install.
<nikrud> I'd been switching back and forth between two partitions for installs for so long I got complacent and didn't look
<nikrud> The stupidest thing I've done in the last 12 hours
<ompaul> !restore | nikrud 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !backups
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ompaul> who knows
<LjL-Temp> !recover
<ubotu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<nikrud> heh. It was only an os install. Takes a couple hours to rebuild. sbackup is run regularly on relevant /etc and /var files
<LjL-Temp> !info wipe
<ubotu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<LjL-Temp> your choice
<nikrud> and not many nowadays, with the fine ubuntu configs ;)
<jpatrick> Myrtti: ping
<jpatrick> Myrtti: someone for you in #ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> jpatrick: gone :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: not bad tho
<jpatrick> Tm_T: and is it me or is mjr a bot?
<Tm_T> mjr isn't a bot
<ompaul> jpatrick, that makes it you :P
<jpatrick> so is there a joke in his pre-kick msg?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: some would say so
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-23
<ubotu> In ubotu, vocx said: case is Everything in Unix and Linux is case sensitive
<MTecknology> anybody around?
<MTecknology> I don't know where to report it, but could somebody maybe take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases ? I get the message "You are not authorized to access this page."
<Hobbsee> (dealt with)
<Myrtti> logs?
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Myrtti> nothing
<Tm_T> laa
<jussio1> dee
<Hobbsee> vistakiller...known?
<Tm_T> yes
<Hobbsee> good?  bad?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: both :))
<Tm_T> quite ok what I've seen
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what's about?
<Myrtti> hello noober, how can we help you today
<elkbuntu> noober, this isnt a channel for chatting or idling, so please state your issue
<jussio1> hello LjL-Temp
<LjL-Temp> hi
<Soms> Any ops around?
<LjL-Temp> yes
<LjL-Temp> how can i help you?
<Soms> Mind unbanning neopsyche so he could apologise?
<Soms> He'd like to apologise for his behavior.
<Soms> Not too bad, how is your easter?
<LjL-Temp> i can unban him from here, yes, but i'll warn that apologies won't necessarily help very much
<Soms> I understand.
<Hobbsee> oh, there you go
<neopsyche>  I just rememberd that IRC here is logged. I fear my entire image on here and possibly in general has been tarnished now because of comments I made out of frustration .. I have learned my lesson but feel my attitude even though not all that bad has completely ruined things as nobody will help me and I am permanently banned it seems.
 * Soms waves
<Soms> Happy Easter all.
<neopsyche> I dont even want to use this nick anymore.
<LjL-Temp> neopsyche: few bans are permanent
<neopsyche> I am going to read the rules now.
<neopsyche> I feel sick about this entire situation.
<neopsyche> The Ubuntu community is a good thing to be involved in and I dont want to be excluded from that.
<LjL-Temp> neopsyche, reading the rules is certainly a good start
<neopsyche> I have even tried phoning dennis kaarsemaker to apologise.
<neopsyche> diddnt get through.
<Seveas> neopsyche, my phine is switched off and I definitely don't appreciate unsollicted phonecalls
<neopsyche> apologies for that too then.
<neopsyche> I dont know what else to say.
<Seveas> also be glad it's easter and I'm in a good mood. I demolished some old furniture from my mother in law. I've unbanned you but please behave
<neopsyche> Thank you, hope you enjoy the rest of your day.  This entire experience has been very humbling.
<elkbuntu> is rayb0t a bot?
<elkbuntu> er, rayb0t_
<pleia2> -!- emma [n=emma@unaffiliated/emma] has left #ubuntu-women ["Check out ##club-ubuntu"]
<pleia2> appears she's now choosing to spam in /part messages (ugh)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: another piece of spam.  Thanks for reporting it.
<elkbuntu> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> np
<Hobbsee> so, uh, how long will we let her continue to get away with it for?
<elkbuntu> i wonder why she only quit there?
<Hobbsee> unsure.
<Hobbsee> either way, i'm getting really sick of her spamming, and consistently wanting not to change.
<elkbuntu> or, constantly wanting us to change how we would and do treat anyone else doing the same thing
<MrUnagi> i was just wondering if i am still banned from #kubuntu or if i wasnt banned from there on this connection......i would rather not be accused of ban evading again
<fdoving> MrUnagi: your ban matches the .comcast.net connection. not your current one.
<MrUnagi> does that mean that i should leave until my ban is lifted on my other connections?
<fdoving> i don't think bans are automatically lifted. so that could take a while :)
<MrUnagi> i notice that i am still banned in the other channels which is why i was wondering
<fdoving> what did you do? 
<MrUnagi> i was accused of ban evading which wasnt true and when i tried to explain i was laughed at and banned from here........so i was irate and flamed in each channel until i got my point across
<Myrtti> until you got your point across... irate, flamed, unsolicited pm
<MrUnagi> im not denying any wrong doing i did after i was wronged myself
<MrUnagi> and i never did
<fdoving> anyway i don't think it's up to every irc user to check if there are any bans matching their current host at any given time.
<fdoving> behaving and not be banned is what users should do. :)
<MrUnagi> im just making sure that if i stay in kubuntu, that i am not accused of ban evading as i was before
<MrUnagi> i would love to  not be banned........i came in here as requested to ask for my initial ban to bbe lifted when i was accused of ban evading
<fdoving> asking for anything in this channel usually is pointless.
<MrUnagi> i was told to come back after 2 days to request a ban lift
<jrib> immediate ban on the rickroll wasn't too much was it?
<Seveas> neh
<ikonia> is he a known issue ?
<ikonia> I've never seen the nick
<nikrud> usually known as unagi if it's the same guy
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> in that case jrib "no"
<Seveas> I've just been rickrolled as well
<Seveas> mtv-like channel in NL just aired the video as a part of a "90's top 25" :)
 * nikrud is culturally deprived: Had never heard of Rick Astley till now
<Seveas> tsss
<ikonia> nikrud: where are you based ?
<nikrud> los angeles
<ikonia> ahhh yes, Rick never made it out of uk
<nikrud> recently; lived up and down the west coast, all the major cities at one time or the other
<Seveas> he made it to mainland europe
<ikonia> Seveas: no way 
<Seveas> way
<ikonia> Seveas: I thought we banned him with shame
<Seveas> I got chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiils
<Seveas> they're multiplying
 * nikrud goes off to get edumacated
 * Seveas ♥ 90's music :)
<nikrud> hm, firefox is freezing the youtube video. Maybe it knows something I don't?
<ikonia> it's protecting you
<MrUnagi> so when exactly were my bans to be lifted?
<nikrud> MrUnagi you need to talk to the person who actually banned you.
<MrUnagi> lol if it wasnt ljl im not to incredibly sure who it was.........and if it was the same person on each connection
<nalioth> MrUnagi: after this: 1206291260 11:54 < MrUnagi> i was accused of ban evading which wasnt true and when i tried to explain i was laughed at and banned from here........so i was irate and flamed in each channel until i got my point across                 I suspect it'll be awhile
<MrUnagi> why?
<MrUnagi> thats exactly what happened...
<MrUnagi> did i say something wrong?
<nalioth> two wrongs don't make one right
<MrUnagi> i never said i was right...
<MrUnagi> who do i find out who to inquire about a ban lift
<MrUnagi> er how rather
<nalioth> as was mentioned, the banning op will have to figure it out
<MrUnagi> do you know who banned me on each connection?
<Myrtti> you do realize that you should've come here to ask your ban lifted BEFORE going to the channels you were banned from and THEN come to make sure it's not treated as ban evading
<MrUnagi> i did
<MrUnagi> that is when i was laughed at
<MrUnagi> and then banned from here
<Myrtti> since it, to be totally honest, is probably what it's going to be interpreted as
<MrUnagi> i came in here very nice and respectful accepting that i went against coc and  have learned that microsoft discussions are against o4o and asked if my ban may be lifted, i was then accused of ban evading
<Myrtti> and ban evading usually prolongs the original ban
<Myrtti> and causes the evading host to be also banned
<MrUnagi> which is understandable if i actually ban evaded....
<Myrtti> your words, not mine
<MrUnagi> i said i was accused of ban evading........i never said that i did because i didnt
<Myrtti> but you're on #kubuntu now?
<MrUnagi> which is what brought me here with my initial question that is still unanswered
<Myrtti> as I said, it's probably going to be interpreted as ban evading
<Myrtti> I sure would
<MrUnagi> what exactly is 'ban evading'
<MrUnagi> since i am obviously confused
<Myrtti> you know you're not allowed to go into a channel, and do so anyway, using another connection, nick, whatnot.
<MrUnagi> konversation is set and has always set and will always be set to automatically go to my usual channels
<Myrtti> what I'd suggest you should do now is to, as a sign of good will, leave #kubuntu and the other channels you're not supposed to be on, and wait for the op who banned you to come online and answer your questions
<MrUnagi> i left the channel already, and again.......i do not know who banned me on each connection
<Myrtti> well, who banned you the first time?
<Myrtti> the original connection
<MrUnagi> ljl
<Myrtti> then I think it's up to him to make a decision
<MrUnagi> so its soley his decision?
<Myrtti> well not entirely
<MrUnagi> thats good........because in all of this he violated the code of conduct as well
<Myrtti> I know I'm not making any decisions since I don't know everything
<MrUnagi> so id rather an op that can follow coc be the one to make decisions
<Myrtti> that's a strong accusation there
<Myrtti> I wouldn't go tossing it around that lightly
<MrUnagi> he knows he did because he appologized
<theunixgeek_> For some reason I can't join #ubuntu-fr.
<theunixgeek_> Am I blocked or something?
<nalioth> theunixgeek_: almost the right channel
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-irc svp
<ikonia> LjL-Temp: your a wanted man
<LjL-Temp> ikonia: i'm afraid i know
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> unlucky
 * jussio1 hugs LjL-Temp
<ikonia> LjL-Temp: got a moment for a pm ?
<LjL-Temp> let me check my agenda
<LjL-Temp> yes, i think so
<ikonia> ta
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussio1> hei isi :)
<Myrtti> :->
<ubotu> zwnj called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<ubotu> ebrahim called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<nalioth> they've got their own bot, which responds to ( guess what ) !commands
<LjL-Temp> which one should be kept? theirs, i assume
<nalioth> yep
<mohi> LjL-Temp: when would you send ubotu back to #ubuntu-ir ?
<LjL-Temp> eh?
<LjL-Temp> make up your mind
<nalioth> mohi: i've answered that question in #ubuntu-ir
<mohi> nalioth: aha! ty ;)
<mohi> LjL-Temp: we solves the problem. please bring ubotu back :) 
<mohi> nalioth: ^
<mohi> solved*
<mohi> tanx :)
<mohi> does ubotu supports "seen" ?
<Pici> no.
<Pici> /msg seenserv help    <-
<mohi> aha! ty  Pici :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ir, Siavash said: !forget test
<ompaul> Seveas, <ebrahim> ompaul, can you remove @ sensitivity of ubotu for #ubuntu-ir? 
<ompaul> can that be done?
<ompaul> that ubotu will not react to @ in that channel?
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> thought as much but had to ask
<ompaul> thanks
<ikonia> hey hey ompaul 
<ompaul> thats me
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, travlr said: ubotu: thanks. is it up to date for KDE4 though?
<LjL-Temp> ubotu is a bot, travlr :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-16
<LjL> watch NavadeHo
<LjL> was abusing the floodbots by ctcp
<LjL> now joined #k and #x
<Seeker`> not in either on them
<Seeker`> *of
<LjL> he just ctcpd me now
<Seeker`> eugh, just hit channel number limit
<Seeker`> why is cody opped in #x?
<LjL> because he's the founder?
<Seeker`> I thought you weren't meant to sit there opped
<LjL> he'll have forgot
<LjL> i dunno
<LjL> [01:31:36] <NavadeHo> are u a human or bot?
<LjL> r u a idiot or a fool
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> just reply with "Ljlbot v3.0"
<LjL> [01:32:26] <LjL> how's about you mind your own business on who's a human and who's not, and shove your CTCPs where-knows-i
<LjL> [01:32:56] <NavadeHo> okay, thnx for the answers
<LjL> [01:33:03] <NavadeHo> I thought you were human
<Seeker`> ...
<Seeker`> actually "Ljlbot v3.0; Please enter command:" would be interesting
<LjL> Seeker`: i have no version reply
<LjL> and it would hurt my client to have one
<LjL> really
<Seeker`> no, when he asked you if you were a bot or a human
<LjL> i had already replied to him
<Seeker`> yeah, i knos
<Seeker`> *know
<Seeker`> what did he do to get the ban?
<LjL> Seeker`: resumed CTCP'ing floodbot.
<Seeker`> ah
<LjL> not that banning from #k helps with that
<LjL> but i see no reason why he should be left in there, either
 * genii prepares an extra-strong vat of coffee
 * LjL sips it while genii isn't looking
<genii> LjL: Heh... it's for general consumption anyhow :)
<Seeker`> :O
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Myrtti: Did you ever manage to get a keyboard/screen for your headless box?
 * genii sips
<tritium> Hi genii.
<genii> tritium: Heya
<tritium> How are you, genii?
<genii> tritium: Tired but well. Had a problem regarding .pinerc,imap server which is still not suitably resolved. But luckily there's coffee, and beer
<tritium> genii: I'm tired too.  I think I'll sleep early tonight.
 * genii fluffs tritium's pillows and puts him on decaf
<tritium> genii: thanks :)  Good night!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (LjL)
<Flannel> cyclic aliases!
<LjL> Amaranth: that was... lower than low :P
<genii> Did someone alias nvidia-beta to ops?
<Flannel> !-nvidia-beta
<ubottu> nvidia-beta is <alias> amaranth - added by gnomefreak on 2006-10-22 22:12:54
<Flannel> !-amaranth
<ubottu> amaranth aliases: nvidia-beta - added by Amaranth on 2008-01-16 10:34:19 - last edited by LjL on 2009-03-15 02:10:50
<Flannel> !-amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> amaranth is <alias> ops - added by Amaranth on 2009-03-11 01:35:23 - last edited by Amaranth on 2009-03-15 02:10:50
<Amaranth> oh, hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Amaranth> that's because !amaranth used to be how to get to my PPA
<Amaranth> !-cookies
<ubottu> cookies has no aliases - added by Flannel on 2008-07-16 21:18:36 - last edited by Flannel on 2008-07-23 12:27:43
<Amaranth> Hrm, thought I added that one
<Flannel> What's wrong with cookies?
<Flannel> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Flannel> !-cookie
<ubottu> cookie is <alias> helpersnack - added by jussi01 on 2008-06-28 20:20:34 - last edited by jussi01 on 2008-06-28 20:20:52
<genii> Nothing!
<Flannel> Amaranth: Suppose not.  Neener neener.
 * genii wonders if the bot will truly ever forget !amaranth
 * genii brews a pot of coffee for the channel before /away
<Amaranth> Flannel: Seriously messed up people
<Flannel> Amaranth: Yeah.  We need to put up a sign "No social deviants allowed"
<Amaranth> Flannel: There goes half the channel
<Flannel> Amaranth: Yeah, but the channel would be 200% better!
<Flannel> Eh, I'll even let people who are 50% deviant in there.  But once you get above that....
<Myrtti> genii: no
<Myrtti> anyone awake?
<Myrtti> WARNING: 
<Myrtti> phantomcircuit!phantomc@adsl-75-37-27-1.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net may be evading  the ban on phantomcircuit!n=phantomc@netcollect.org
<Flannel> Myrtti: Morning.
<Myrtti> I wonder would poking Mez help at all
 * Myrtti pokes Mez with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> ah.hmmm
<Myrtti> nice stress reliever
<Myrtti> I think I'll do that again
 * Myrtti pokes Mez with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> anyway, Mez, when you come back from your coma, could you please look at the bantracker and check the ban on netcollect.org and phantomcircuit and put it in your agenda to tell us your thoughts. Thanks.
<Myrtti> ok, time for a shower
<Myrtti> hehheh
<Myrtti> Mirv just found the approval of the Finnish loco
<Myrtti> <Mirv> sabdfl: yes, hi. I came from a trip 30 minutes ago, our hamster is killing itself but otherwise I'm here
<Myrtti> <sabdfl> that's the best entry to a cc meeting i've ever seen
<Flannel> Myrtti: Where is this?
<Flannel> or, when, rather
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2005/02/19/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<Flannel> Oh, nevermind.
<Flannel> Ah, old.
<Myrtti> Mirv just commented that the approval was made in a way that they just mentioned in the next meeting "oh, we haven't taken that from the agenda yet"
<Myrtti> it's not obvious in that log
<Myrtti> that's about and around the same time that I found the channel
<Myrtti> and started to use Ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, o0Chris0o said: !ops Deoderant is causing a disturbance in #ubuntu, keeps spamming
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> Myrtti: I dont see why the ban shouldnt have been lifted, though I havent reviewed the bans from -ops
<Myrtti> Mez: I didn't touch it since you were active at the time I started clearing up the bans and didn't want to step on your toes
<Myrtti> good deed of today done.
<Myrtti> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staog
<Myrtti> though, the category for computer viruses in general is a bit funny
<Myrtti> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luokka:Tietokonevirukset
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> 28% of the worlds computer viruses are for linux ;-)
<Mez> Myrtti: feel free to tread on my toes at any point you want.
<Mez> except in person
<Mez> cause I have easily-breakable toes
<Flannel> Myrtti: drink more milk!
<Flannel> er, Mez
<Mez> Flannel: it's more to do with the arthritis than any calcium deficiency
<Flannel> Mez: Just chop them off!  then you can't break them.
<Flannel> yep.
<Myrtti> I hate cleaning
<Myrtti> Flannel: your discussion makes me want to toss in http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/ 
<Flannel> Myrtti: Indeed, indeed.
<Flannel> Myrtti: Of course, the conversation has gotten to the point where Grant-A is going to try and make stupid wild claims now
<Myrtti> lol, it's not in /usr/share/common-licenses/
<Myrtti> BWAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> http://freeware.sgi.com/Installable/WindowMaker-0.80.2.html
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Ongavezirke)
<bazhang> uad, how may we help you
<bazhang> uad if this is related to #ubuntu-ru , then you need to discuss in #ubuntu-irc , not here.  Please do not idle in this channel. Thanks.
<bazhang> * groovyOrange (n=groovyOr@217.8.236.212) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> and some rather nasty comment in -ot
<Tm_T> bah...
<bazhang> ?
<Tm_T> I just hate this world, humans especially
<bazhang> sorry to hear that
<bazhang> interesting
<Tm_T> building, where is ISP X gsm- and data control center, is currently totally failing with ISP Y gsm
<bazhang> groovyapples is native -ru speaker
<bazhang> Tm_T, that stinks
<Tm_T> so I cannot do my work
<Tm_T> this building provides free wifi
<Tm_T> ...which is totally broken
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> I would flip out I reckon
<ikonia> can someone stick a ban on grovey orange - I've had enough now 
<bazhang> I can only do so in -ru
<ikonia> I'm asking for OT 
<bazhang> and he has done nothing there yet
<bazhang> I know.
<ikonia> nope, he's done enough in OT on a regular basis though
<ikonia> why let this continue
<bazhang> I was referring to -ru
<ikonia> of course
<bazhang> he admitted yesterday to some pretty foul stuff in -ot
<ikonia> there is going to be an issue with kavity in ot too
<bazhang> and as he is clearly a native russian speaker, its not hard to surmise that he is in fact ilya, z, patchpockets, etc
<ikonia> look at the identif on kavity too
<bazhang> the serverloft fellow all in one.
<ikonia> bazhang: agreed
<elky> who is he there as?
<bazhang> groovy or kavity
<elky> kavity is groovyorange?
<bazhang> kavity is not kavita (asustek); groovy is in -ru as groovy
<bazhang> err was
<bazhang> just someone who wants to challenge swearing because its not in the coc explicitly
<elky> kavity has a foul hostmask though
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> remove from #ubuntu ?
<elky> i'm just going to treat it as a proxy
<elky> he hasn't done anything as such in #ubuntu though
<bazhang> true
<Pici> meh
<Pici> I'm not sure I agree with going after someone because of a hostmask, I don't recall us doing this sort of thing in the past... much less asking in public
<elky> Pici, it's been done plenty of times before. show.us.your.tee.tees etc for example
<bazhang> biteme etc
<bazhang> and real names too
<elky> would someone other than me like to take aprilhare aside and tell him to shut the hell up?
<Pici> Then I don't think we should be making a spectacle out of it by asking in -offtopic, thats why we ask people to join -ops
<bazhang> good point
<Pici> I'm also in a bad mood, so if I don't make sense, blame it on that.
<bazhang> then april would not be an issue
<bazhang> Pici, how is your shoulder by the way
<Pici> bazhang: Much better, its nearly completely back to normal.
<bazhang> Pici, awesome, glad to hear it
<ikonia> Pici: you're never in a bad mood, please correct this 
<bazhang> ahahahaha
<bazhang> aprilhare, not you
<elky> i wish he would stop clinging to me like this, ugh
<kavity> I don't really have anything I wish to discuss about it.
<kavity> I mean, I've been in that channel and #ubuntu for the past two months without anyone complaining about it.
<kavity> I've been engaged in many conversations in the former, and assisted many people in the later.
<ikonia> kavity: you're recent outbursts and argument brought a hilight on it
<bazhang> perhaps pushing on the cursing was not so bright
<elky> we probably would not have noticed if it were not for your 'i'm not following the rules, nyah' attitude earlier
<kavity> I said I would stop the swearing, and I was only curious as to where the rule was posted.
<ikonia> plus you're comment that it is "c0ck" because the rooseter is your favourite bird is a bit odd
<elky> but we have actually had it raised with us before
<ikonia> as surly it would be "cock" then - as c0ck is the "leet" speak term for Cock meaning penis
<bazhang> yep
<kavity> ikonia: c0ck would be the 'leet speak' term for any definition of the word cock.
<elky> people tend to associate your kind of host with people who are going to be rude and mean back, so they're not likely to go to you directly
<ikonia> kavity: please, it's a most commonly used for "penis", if why would you not use "cock" if it was genuinly about a cock 
<kavity> elky: As I've said before, I've assisted many people in #ubuntu, who have messaged me thereafter for more help.
<ikonia> kavity: helping people does not = I can do what I want
<kavity> I didn't mean to cause a rutcis(however that word is spelled) because of the swearing thing.
<kavity> As I said, I would stop swearing, and I didn't mean to in that channel.
<ikonia> so if you know it's a swearing issue - why use it ?
<ikonia> more so in a channel who has rules about swearing
<kavity> What I was simply pointing out was the fact that ikonia had told me tor ead the coc, which I did, but did not see anything about swearing.
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ikonia> kavity: it says about being polite to people
<ikonia> kavity: swearing is not polite
<bazhang> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> "good fucking morning" is not polite - as well you know
<bazhang> those do
<kavity> ikonia: I don't see the point in repeating myself on this, but I did not realize what channel I was typing in.
<ikonia> it also talks about being respectful, which you're comments does
<ikonia> kavity: I've not mentioned you're swearing since
<bazhang> kavity you were in only two channels
<kavity> ikonia: I work offshore, and most of the time people say "Good f**king morning" or "how the f**k are you"?
<ikonia> kavity: how is that polite ?
<bazhang> kavity, you thought to do that in #ubuntu ?
<kavity> bazhang: I'm in 8 channels spanning 4 servers.
<elky> kavity, other people also beat people up. does that make it ok for everyone?
<kavity> I don't want to cause a big disagreement here, really, but to force me to change my host name just seems silly.
<bazhang> that would be quick removal most likely
<elky> no, it doesnt, does it.
<kavity> But especially on the freenode IRC server, where freedom is a huge deal, it seems very odd to get so much flack over this.
<kavity> elky: No, you are correct.
<kavity> I've already stated that I didn't mean to, and won't swear in the channel again.
<bazhang> oho the 'in my culture it is ok' argument
<ikonia> kavity: freedom is not a "big deal" it's free/opensource software, not a free world
<ikonia> kavity: no-one has commented on the swearing
<kavity> ikonia: Have you ever looked much into freenode?
<ikonia> kavity: yup
<bazhang> only one channel has that.
<elky> kavity, we've been here for years.
<elky> i've been an op for years. usually hostnames with the word 'cock' in them belong to troll gangs. you will always be treated like one of those if you keep the host
<ikonia> kavity: please be %100 genuine here but are you actually on the host c0ck.org ?
<kavity> ikonia: Yes. My website is hosted at kshadow.c0ck.org
<ikonia> kavity: ok 
 * mneptok blinks
<kavity> elky: I don't care if people aren't going to treat me well because of my host.
<kavity> I'm not a troll, nor do I mean to be.
<kavity> I'm simply here because I enjoy ubuntu, and I enjoy helping the people in the open source community.
<ikonia> kavity: it may help you in future to consider getting a freenode cloak
<ikonia> kavity: if you've been here for 2 months and plan to stick around, it may help for future 
<mneptok> kavity: get a cloak .... what ikonia said
<elky> ikonia, he's actually only in my logs for 1 month. since the 7th of feb
<ikonia> elky: a cloak would still help him
<ikonia> kavity: just a suggestion 
<mneptok> kavity: if you are as experienced and savvy as you claim, i'm wondering why you'd IRC from such host with such a puerile name.
<elky> ikonia, yep, i'd be satisfied with a cloak. people can stop pointing it out then
<ikonia> exactly
<kavity> elky: Check your logs of #ubuntu.
<ikonia> kavity: stop arguing
<ikonia> kavity: the time doesn't matter
<elky> kavity, i have.
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<kavity> mneptok: As I've said, I work offshore, so it's much easier to connect to a shell account from the ship as we move around a lot.
<kavity> That way I don't miss anytime anyone asks me questions, plus it saves on bandwidth on the boat.
<ikonia> kavity: you can still get a cloak
<mneptok> kavity: there are many hosts that provide shell access
<kavity> ikonia: Sorry.
<ikonia> kavity: a host has nothing to do with a cloak
<mneptok> kavity: you chose "c0ck" and now you have to live with the consequences.
<ikonia> kavity: eg: my cloak follows me what ever host I'm on, like you I sometimes have limited access
<elky> kavity, join #freenode and ask nicely for a cloak
<ikonia> kavity: take 5 minutes to get one
<bazhang> less
<elky> bazhang, depends on staff saturation
<kavity> How about I just leave the channel, and you won't have to deal with me anymore :/
<bazhang> g ary is there now
<kavity> Would that satisfy?
<elky> kavity, that's not what we want. what we want is a polite entrance from you.
<elky> ugh, aprilhare in pm.... 
<elky> GET IT OFF!
<mneptok> kavity: it would satisfy the rules. would *you* be satisfied?
<ikonia> kavity: no reason to leave the channel for a 5 minute ammount of effort
<ikonia> kavity: plus it will help you out in general in other channels
<kavity> elky: I understand that, and as much as I appreciate the fact that you're giving me the option rather then just banning me, I'm not going to limit my freedom. As much as that may sound stupid to some of you.
<ikonia> kavity: I'll help you with the steps and you can get a staff member to cloak you if you want
<kavity> Alright alright.
<kavity> I'll get the cloak.
<ikonia> kavity: great, 
<kavity> But I won't be ahppy about it! :P
<mneptok> kavity: you have freedom. you can use whatever hostmask you want. our freedom allows us to ban you. freedom has a price.
<elky> kavity, the cloak will make you freer. you wont have to deal with being restricted from places because of your host
<ikonia> kavity: do you know what to do, or do you need a hand ?
<ikonia> or "want" a hand I should say 
<kavity> elky: This is the first time it's ever been brought up to me in the several years I've used it.
<kavity> ikonia: I'l check the faq posted above.
<elky> Gary, can we borrow you a moment?
<Gary> erm, I am at work
<ikonia> kavity: no problem
<elky> Gary, you looked active in #f, carry on then
<Gary> I am, but still at work :p
<Gary> whats up
<mneptok> elky: that's what he means by "work" :P
<bazhang> haha
<elky> Gary, kavity might ask for a cloak to cover up his rude hostmask sometime soon
<kavity> It's not rude! :<
<Gary> mneptok: hehe, no, I am also at paid work too, but trying to avoid doing any
<kavity> But yes, I need a cloak please.
<Gary> kavity: Take a look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to see how to setup 'the freenode way' :)
<bazhang> lart gary
<kavity> Gary: Reading now, thanks.
<Gary> kavity: if you can look at that link, follow all steps, and I'll be able to cloak you then
<Gary> bazhang: :'(
<kavity> Name registered.
<Gary> kavity: don't forget all the other steps too
<ikonia> please forward aprilhare in here from OT
<bazhang> Gary, sowwy :(
<elky> ikonia, he's also in PM with me debating whether he acts like an adult or not
<ikonia> I know - I asked him to stop pm'ing people 
<elky> apparantly I make him act silly just by existing
<ikonia> now he's being a jerk in channel 
<kavity> Gary: Some aren't required I assume, like hiding my email, or registering a secondary nickname?
<elky> which i read as a very lame attempt at a pickup line
<ikonia> aprilhare: If you couuld just hold on for a moment please 
<ikonia> aprilhare: just finishing kavity's query 
<Gary> kavity: all are required for a cloak
<kavity> Gary: Ah, roger that.
<kavity> Alright, as far as I can tell everything's ready.
<mneptok> same old host.
<mneptok> you need to ID for your nick.
<mneptok>  /msg NickServ id $PASSWORD
<kavity> I need to get a cloak set up first as far as I know.
<mneptok> oh.
<mneptok> *facepalm*
<kavity> I'm already identified.
 * jussi01 larts mneptok
<jussi01> :P
<mneptok> i'll STFU and go back to coffee
<Myrtti> ooh, coffee
<mneptok> maybe my Bic lighter and i could be helpful at the origami fest ...
<elky> i think gary hasn't hit the button yet
<jussi01> ok, so kavity is mostly sorted, shall we help aprilhare now?
<Gary> kavity: sorted
<ikonia> aprilhare: you still there ?
<kavity> So do I have to reconnect to have it done?
<aprilhare> yes
<ikonia> aprilhare: thanks for hanging on
<jussi01> kavity: you are sorted
<elky> kavity, you shouldnt need to. thanks for working with us to solve the issue :)
<kavity> Yeah, thanks.
<kavity> No problem.
<kavity> And your welcome ;)
<ikonia> aprilhare: I made a quick request to you to stop sending private messages to people, I was trying to be polite by not mentioning it in the channel, so what's the issue ?
<jussi01> kavity: if theres nothing else, we will see you later :)
<kavity> In other words... 'get out' :P
<bazhang> nice
<elky> that's much nicer
<bazhang> and nicely handled elky ikonia 
<aprilhare> ikonia: i'm not pm'ing the universe. i don't like being confronted. the only pm was to elky as some sort of apology for offending her. no intervention required. no people, no plural
<elky> i think the credit lies with kavity for not being a moron about it
<Myrtti> I love !morons
<bazhang> taht too
<ikonia> aprilhare: confronted ? a polite private message is not confrontation, hence why I didn't send you a message in the channel, as I didn't want to make an issue out of it
<bazhang> and of course GARY !!!1!
<Myrtti> our pink supermeister!
<aprilhare> ikonia: i wanted a room full of people who might think otherwise to know they weren't going to be pm deluged by me
<Gary> oh dear god, whose been reading the blog?
<elky> aprilhare, you are increasingly clingy around me, and it makes me feel uncomfortable. especially when you PM me to say i 'bring out a silly streak'. that sounds terribly like a bad pickup line
<ikonia> aprilhare: no-one mentioned a pm in the channel 
<ikonia> aprilhare: so why did you feel the need to announce this to the world ?#
<elky> Gary, *ALL* of us
<aprilhare> elky: you've got kids. i'm not picking up anyone
<ikonia> aprilhare: I send you a private message so you didn't HAVE to mention it to the channel 
<aprilhare> ikonia: well i guess unless i ignored the pm i have to mention it in channel don't i? its either that or let it fester
<aprilhare> and i'm not one for festering
<ikonia> aprilhare: why did you have to mention it to the channe l?
<elky> why did he have to PM me blaming me for his behaviour?
<Myrtti> elky: congratulations on your motherhood
<elky> he doesn't know how to behave. that's why
<aprilhare> elky: i wasn't blaming you. otherwise i wouldn't be apologising
<ikonia> aprilhare: you could have responded to me directly, there was no need to make an issue in the channel, which is exactly what I was trying to avoid 
<elky> Myrtti, stop sending chills down my spine
<aprilhare> ikonia: unless you tell me to stop pm'ing people that is :)
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<bazhang> aprilhare, there is a significant amount of stalking in that channel.
<ikonia> aprilhare: if you want to be stupid about it - then fine 
<aprilhare> its sorta the chicken in the egg situation
<bazhang> aprilhare, thus tensions are high.
<ikonia> aprilhare: no, thats you being petty
<aprilhare> you tell me not to pm but wexpect it to be solved via pm
<elky> aprilhare, your message was 'sorry, but you made me do it' in tone.
<aprilhare> elky: i'm bad with tone
<aprilhare> common failing.
<bazhang> then dont pm
<bazhang> learn to see when advances are unwelcome.
<aprilhare> i have no idea where is is going. I'm waiting for the 'or you'll be banned' to drop
<ikonia> there isn't one
<ikonia> aprilhare: no-one is threatening to ban you
<ikonia> I asked you in here to ask you to stop behaving silly/petty
<bazhang> respect people's space
<ikonia> aprilhare: I tried to drop you a polite informal note/request, you've made a big deal out of it, so now that's been cleared up, please return to what ever IRC chat you where doing 
<aprilhare> ikonia: and say what?
<aprilhare> it needs to be vetted clearly
<ikonia> what ever you want
<aprilhare> and i don't like vetting
<ikonia> aprilhare: ok - you want to continue to be silly about it fine
<elky> he *really* gets under my skin
<ikonia> stupid behaviour
<bazhang> time to clean up that channel
<bazhang> once and for all.
 * ikonia returns to work
<bazhang> ban on asus and groovy for starters
<elky> bazhang, tread carefully. very carefully
<bazhang> elky, groovy has made some really horrid comments the last two days about stalking, and how he did so to very young females (braggingly)
<ikonia> making requests to "lick ass" and the like 
<bazhang> he is ban-evading.
<ikonia> 0:41  * groovyOrange invites himself to lick *her* as5
<bazhang> *her* ass
<elky> he's still using the serverloft host?
<bazhang> hynix admitted to doing the exact same
<elky> hynix has driven several people out of the channel with pure creepy
<bazhang> they are way outside the coc
<bazhang> its not visible from where they are.
<jussi01> ikonia: lovely guy there...
<ikonia> jussi01: sorry - scripting is faster than the eye
<ikonia> jussi01: another moron
<jussi01> ikonia: I have it aliased also, just with waits as quassel devs are still working on proper scripting
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> aprilhare: can we help you?
<aprilhare> i have reconsidered matters: it might be easier for a period of time that I restrict myself to #ubuntu and answering whatever questions come my way. it appears my wayward attempts of being a humorful irc chatter are going awry and it's pretty hard to go wrong there.
<aprilhare> sorry if i caused any ops any trouble.
<bazhang> sounds wise.
<bazhang> thanks for your considerate attitude
<aprilhare> hey thats what i'll be here for :)
<aprilhare> is there anything else?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ziroday said: ubottu: !amaranth is Amaranth is too good for you, he's snearing at you pinging him right now
<aprilhare> i guess not. night
<Gary> oops
 * gnomefreak is confused. I thought "is there  anythning else" our question to ask
<bazhang> yeah, like we should all part
<Gary> I nearly did
<Seeker> Hi, just testing a mobile irc client
<ikonia> pass
<Seeker> Seems to be working
<ikonia> so it would seem
<Seeker> although my phone can't do the right ' :(
<jussi01> *g* [16:45:24] <#ubuntu-ops-monitor:FloodBot1> -WARNING: ljl-temp!ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl may be evading the ban on ljl-temp!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl
<LjL> yeah, always does that since lately...
<LjL> i'm not sure what it's thinking
<LjL> i've excluded it from my wills anyway
<LjL> it won't get a single penny
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !cake is http://www.flickr.com/photos/neiltron/3351856161/
<Pici> bleh
<LjL> [18:16:39] <NavadeHo> how long is the ban?
<LjL> [18:16:59] <LjL> ask #ubuntu-ops
<NavadeHo> How long is the ban?
<NavadeHo> :S
<LjL> NavadeHo: i don't know
<LjL> i propose a week for every CTCP PING you did to the bot?
<NavadeHo> T_T"
<NavadeHo> wtf?
<LjL> NavadeHo: just tell me, why should i unban someone who clearly shows no restraint in DoS abuse of channel users?
<LjL> i should protect channel users - and for that matter, bots
<NavadeHo> I CTCP'd the floodbot that many times because I was getting no response.
<LjL> ah, sure, i see
<LjL> makes sense
<LjL> or not
<NavadeHo> :|
<LjL> why did you keep doing it after i told you to stop - and kicked to make the point clearer?
<NavadeHo> I CTCP'd u.
<LjL> yes, you ctcp'd me
<LjL> then i banned you
<LjL> then you resumed ctcping the bot
<NavadeHo> So? It that evidence that I would do it again?
<NavadeHo> * Is
<LjL> i'd say so
<NavadeHo> Why am I not doing it right now then?
<LjL> you CTCP'd the bot a total of 159 times
<LjL> i don't know, i'm not in your head
<NavadeHo> lol <_<
<NavadeHo> Have mercy :)
<LjL> i did
<LjL> i gave you a chance to stop it
<LjL> you resumed doing it
<NavadeHo> hmm?
<NavadeHo> did you unban me :O
<NavadeHo> ?
<LjL> no. i told you to stop it.
<LjL> as a result, you ctcp'd it more times.
<mneptok> interesting strategy.
<NavadeHo> So, you're going to let me kept banned for 159 weeks? <_<"
<LjL> make it a round 100, ok?
<NavadeHo> =_="
<LjL> other questions?
<NavadeHo> ur serious?
<LjL> mhm
<mneptok> why ruin that second anniversary?
<NavadeHo> X_X"
 * mneptok is a romantic
<LjL> mneptok: good point i guess, 104 then?
<mneptok> now that's a man's man. ladies, i step aside.
<NavadeHo> HEY, when I say I will not do it again, I MEAN IT.
<LjL> NavadeHo: so, anything else you want to ask us?
<mneptok> brb. feelings awaking in soft parts of my psyche.
<LjL> my VERSION or TIME perhaps?
<LjL> NavadeHo: i suppose you may mean it, but i have no reason to believe that, while i have reasons to believe the contrary
<NavadeHo> you may perm ban me from all Ubuntu channels and whatsoever where ur op when I do it again.
<LjL> NavadeHo: come back here in a month, your ban will be reviewed then
<NavadeHo> -_-
<LjL> now unless you have other questions relevant to this channel, please part
<NavadeHo> ?
<LjL> which part wasn't too clear?
<NavadeHo> why should I part?
<LjL>  /topic
<NavadeHo> you have the right? ..
<NavadeHo> well, whatever
<LjL> @mark #Ubuntu-ops navadeho
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<EQP[AwNg> what the HELL is going on with my connection
 * EQP[AwNg hopes navadeho didn't manage to move from CTCP to something more serious
<Seeker`_> jussi01_: ping
<Seeker`_> or "anyone that has something to do with jussi01.com" ping
<PcYpVWD\> ok my connection is entirely unreliable, i'm killing my bots
<jussi01> Seeker`_: pm
<Pici> Two more people just told me that asustek sent them friend requests on facebook... and they rarely ever join -offtopic.
<Pici> make that 3
<LjL> Pici: well is that something we should be acting upon?
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure, I'm just putting it out there.
<nalioth> when you join a public gathering, you run the risk of idiots 
<nalioth> why should we act on it?
<nalioth> we didn't make anyone join facebook or join our channels
<Pricey> asustek has sent me various invites from various places. people don't have to accept
<LjL> it's akin to spamming my mail address just because i posted something on a newsgroup, though
<LjL> and i don't have to read my mail either
<Pricey> Could always ask him to stop?/
<LjL> i suppose that might be a reasonable compromise.
<LjL> can i have auto-op in -read-topic please?
<LjL> it's both annoying when i need to change nicks, and i'd sometimes like to see just what people are saying instead of "test me"
<Seeker`> LjL: you dont get ops by asking for it!
<LjL> but i have ops!
<LjL> i just want the auto part :(
<Seeker`> awwww
<Seeker`> poor LjL 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !stop is <alias> hammertime
<topyli> okay have fun, i won't look at -ot for a while
<Seeker`> what would happen to me if i told people in -offtopic to join #20,000?
<LjL> Seeker`: i have just slammed my fingers inside my eeepc to avoid doing that
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> i wonder how many would try it
<ikonia> evening all
<LjL> hi
<ikonia> hey LjL 
<ikonia> how's it going ?
<LjL> If you desire to hear the courtesy version, press 1. If you instead want the real thing, press #.
<ikonia> #
<LjL> crap!
<ikonia> not what I wanted to hear from you, why so bad ?
<LjL> nothing really, just feeling depressed like more and more often
 * jussi01 huggles LjL
<ikonia> not good
<LjL> and then jussi makes it worse
<ikonia> that's his specialty
 * mneptok waves his boobies around
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> moobs!
<Seeker`> jussi01: o/
 * jussi01 slinks off into the corner.... 
<jussi01> dont like making things worse
<Seeker`> :O
<ikonia> jussi01: you don't, don't worry 
<nalioth> mneptok: when did you become an abusive ornithologist?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mneptok> nalioth: blue feet arouse me
<LjL> best exploit string EVER, by the way.
<ikonia> what was it ?
<LjL> ikonia: UPDATEYOURROUTERSIFYOUDONTLIKEBEINGKICKED
<jdong> lol I guess that's a public service announcement :)
<jdong> (or denial thereof)
<LjL> yeah he could have used ctcp though
<LjL> he only got one out
<Seeker`> i wonder how many new users there are in #u every day
<LjL> Seeker`: i used to have statistics on that
<Seeker`> LjL: how many were there?
<LjL> Seeker`: i don't really remember... let me see if grepping the -ops logs comes up with anything (certainly easier than finding out how that SQL database worked)
<LjL> Seeker`: uhm, for now i can tell you about ~500 distinct nicknames used to speak every day
<Seeker`> how long ago was that?
<LjL> Seeker`: early 2008
<LjL> Seeker`: although the stats go back to 2004
<Seeker`> so probably not too dissimilar to now
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm trying to find out how many distinct nicks there have been in total, but my sql is failing me
<Seeker`> your sql-fu or your sql?
<LjL> my sql-fu i suppose
<LjL> i'm about to just pipe the output of "SELECT distinct Nick FROM Messages" into "wc -l" :P
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> SELECT COUNT(distinct Nick) FROM Messages
<Seeker`> ?
<LjL> nope
<LjL> won't work
<LjL> anyway, the wc -l method gives me 151155
<Seeker`> wow
<LjL> now, let me see just how many days it spans
<LjL> should be 1311 days
<LjL> Seeker`: so about 115 actual new users a day?
<Seeker`> cool
<LjL> minus some who change nicknames, i suppose
<LjL> Seeker`: i'd put the site for those stats back online if i had anywhere to put it to
<jussi01> LjL: *cough*
<LjL> jussi01: it's pretty heavy
<jussi01> LjL: ok, what are we talking?
<LjL> jussi01: just the db up to 2008 is 100 megs. a query on my server takes about a minute
<LjL> (admittedly, my server isn't the latest in technology)
<jussi01> LjL: shouldnt be much of an issue
<jussi01> LjL: Ill give you an account on the second server - not the bot one.
<LjL> ok, let's try
<LjL> (the bot one wouldn't be a good idea, no)
<Seeker`> i'm guessing the bot one is the one i'm on now
<jussi01> Seeker`: yea
<LjL> Seeker`: ps aux...
<Seeker`> yup
<jussi01> LjL: btw, did you notice the address change? use ubottu.com for the bot one now
<LjL> php has a proc_nice() function, i might use that
<jussi01> LjL: oh, you already  have an account
<LjL> jussi01: hm, wait
<jussi01> LjL:  just log int using your previuos credentials to jussi01.com
<LjL> jussi01: i had - or thought i had - forgot my password some time ago, stdin restored it
<jussi01> LjL: there are 2 servers - the one I had originally, and the new vps. I can reset your password if you need it
<jussi01> jussi01.com is the original, ubottu.com is the new vps
<LjL> jussi01: the password seems to be the same on both, and my apt web stuff is apparently on both
<LjL> i just tried
<LjL> (i guess that explains the ssh key authentication failures)
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, when we changed it we rsynced everything across
<LjL> jussi01: so which one should i be using for the apt thing now?
<jussi01> LjL: either - its not too heavy and both can handle it.
<jussi01> but the stats thing should be on jussi01.com
<LjL> ok
<LjL> jussi01: i might need you to install some php gadgets for the stats one to work
<jussi01> LjL: just give me a package list
<LjL> jussi01: i will when i know what it would be :)
<LjL> it's been more than a year
<jussi01> in a nice cut and paste format to make my life easier :D
<LjL> is it very silly of me to be using netcat to transfer stuff 'cause i'never used scp or rsync? :P
<jussi01> yes! :P
<jussi01> I mean seroiusly... even sftp:// for petes sake...
<LjL> i dunno, i'm scared of stuff involving public keys
<LjL> it's irrational
<jussi01> LjL: you use ssh, no?
<LjL> with a password, yes... although i'm a bit scared of it too, i just breathe deeply and use it
<jussi01> LjL: so use sftp:// with a password... just like ssh
<LjL> it's not an idea devoid of merit
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> jussi01: i need libphp-phplot installed... i don't think i need anything else, though i'm not entirely sure
<jussi01> Unpacking libphp-phplot (from .../libphp-phplot_4.4.6+5.0rc1.dfsg-0.1ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<jussi01> Setting up libphp-phplot (4.4.6+5.0rc1.dfsg-0.1ubuntu2) ...
<jussi01> jussi@whatever:~$
<LjL> noticed already yep ;)
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> jussi01: alright, i think i also need php5-sqlite (sorry but just looking at the "require"s doesn't tell the whole story)
<jussi01> LjL: all good, be quick tho, Im heading to bed soonish
<jussi01> LjL: done
<LjL> uhm, it's still complaining about the same function
<jussi01> LjL: perhaps you want php-sqlite3
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> or even php5-sqlite3
<LjL> jussi01: i was thinking that but i don't think so
<jussi01> LjL: try now... see if php5-sqlite3 fixed it
<LjL> nope
<LjL> sqlite_open is undefined
<jussi01> well let me know...
<LjL> php.net isn't very helpful, as it seems to claim it's a PHP 5 built-in
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> you sure that you thing is looking in the right places for its stuff?
<LjL> jussi01: couldn't *swear* on it, but then i'm not really including anything to use the sqlite_open() function, i seem to just assume it to be available
<jussi01> hrm, well if you figure out what you need, let me know. we have loads of space so installing stuff isnt really a huge issue
<jussi01> anyway, Im off to bed. nini. 
<LjL> jussi01: it's probably just that sqlite support needs to be explicitly enabled in php. try  echo "extension=sqlite.so" >>/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<LjL> jussi01: night
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-17
<nihilism> high
<Flannel> Hi nihilism, how can we help you today?
<nihilism> i got a problem, i tried to apaching my server, but i can only see 404
<nihilism> can you test http://fnords.ch/burp
<LjL> that's a better request for #ubuntu-offtopic methinks
<nihilism> maybe some native indians did a wrong job
<nihilism> i can't join that channel
<nihilism> it seems to be blocked or something
<Flannel> something like that, yes.
<LjL> not an excuse to ask in a channel that's not relevant.
 * nalioth just found a spare kline
<nalioth> nihilism: please discontinue your current activity and leave this channel
<Flannel> nihilism: You're currently banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> ... and #Ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Was he trouble elsewhere?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> #gentoo
<Flannel> LjL: not according to BT
<Flannel> alright.
<nalioth> Flannel: what do you think?
 * nalioth hates trolls
<Flannel> All I see is a script in #u and -ot
<Flannel> I don't necessarily think he was trolling... but I haven't seen him in other channels.
<nalioth> awwww, cloning, too
<LjL> you don't WHAT?
<LjL> have you looked at that site?
<nalioth> Flannel: don't do it
<LjL> (note, i cannot guarantee it's not harmful)
<Flannel> LjL: Oh, I didn't check the site.
<LjL> (my Konqueror doesn't show Flash stuff)
<Flannel> that's likely the information I was missing ;)
<nalioth> Flannel: a troll tactic is to ask for help with a specific URL - which is usually harmful
<Flannel> nalioth: Nah, I know.  the "burpp" sort of made me suspicious enough to not go there.
<LjL> nalioth: that will be helped somewhat by the floodbots... when i feel less lazy. by the way.
<nalioth> Flannel: he asked a completely different question in another chanel with the same URL
<Flannel> Gotcha
<Flannel> The only thing he did, apparently, on the 11th (to earn his bans) was have a script running
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: !Lenin_Cat is <reply> Lenin_Cat dares you to oppress him.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Commie Carrie is a boy?
<LjL> yeah?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> WHEEEEE!
<Myrtti> mmmmmm Warboys
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hugses
 * elky huggleses Myrtti too
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<elky> LjL, help me convince snuxoll we're just two personalities of the same person :P
<elky> meanwhile, i take it it's quiet on the hynix and stupidfruit fronts?
<Tm_T> quiet as K-line?
<Gary> oh so quiet 
<elky> if it isnt k-line quiet, then it's almost *too* quiet
<elky> which usually means, 'new nicks'
<Myrtti> mmmmmmh ♥ http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/archives/date-posted/2009/03/17/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !no seveas is Ⓢⓔⓥⓔⓐⓢ
<jussi01> bleh... 
<jussi01> ... !no, seveas is <reply> Stop adding useless factoids! 
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3362677072/ :-P
<Myrtti> jussi01: kekekekeke
<Myrtti>  ... !no, seveas is <reply> who's got cake? Seveas has! HE STOLE YOURS.
<jussi01> !seveas
<ubottu> :(
<jussi01> im tempted with that one Myrtti...
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<Myrtti> !pie-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PIE PIE PIE http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/taart.jpg
<Myrtti> ok, it should actually be about the pie
<Myrtti> seveas stole our pie.
<jussi01> !no, seveas is <reply> who's got pie? Seveas has! HE STOLE YOURS. (see also !pie)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> *snigger
<Myrtti> can't wait until he tries it
<elky> um, all these nick-based ones should be -ot only anyway
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> !forget seveas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !seveas-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> who's got pie? Seveas has! HE STOLE YOURS. (see also !pie)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> Ubotwo: STFU
<elky> !elky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elky
<elky> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
<ikonia> !jussi01
<ubottu> grumblefish!!
<ikonia> ????
<jussi01> hehehehe
<jussi01> !-jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01 has no aliases - added by jussi01 on 2009-01-22 19:35:32
<jussi01> ikonia: think about what happened around that date :P
<ikonia> ..............my memory is blank
<ikonia> let me refresh 
<jussi01> ...
<jussi01> big thing in my life?
<ikonia> oooh right
<ikonia> yes yes
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> ubot3 is out of sync
<ubot3> Factoid is out of sync not found
 * jussi01 sinks Tm_T
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> ubottu: jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ikonia> feeding time
<Tm_T> ubot3: jaunty
<ubot3> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jussi01> nalioth: ^^
<jussi01> !-jaunty
<ubottu> jaunty aliases: ubuntu+1, jackalope, 9.04 - added by Flannel on 2008-09-09 03:26:15 - last edited by bazhang on 2009-03-15 11:17:59
<jussi01> may not have updated since that happened yesterday...
<jussi01> err 2 days ago
 * jussi01 wonders what sync time nalioth has got set.
 * mneptok sighs
 * ikonia returns with food
<elky> the bots should be able to be triggered to update, srsly
<bazhang> yum! err apt!
<elky> new code can be updated, why not a db sync?
<mneptok> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuTutorials/~3/J1EXoy4Ic2I/
<mneptok> am i missing something here?
<mneptok> like ... the point.
<ikonia> I don't think sqlite covers replication
<elky> mneptok, the point is that small pimple on the forhead of that person.
<jussi01> elky: I thought they did sync...
<elky> jussi01, can you trigger nalioth's bot to update it's databse?
<jussi01> elky: no. 
<jussi01> why is it so important right now?
<elky> jussi01, only in the context that it's what *I* was referring to.
<jussi01> elky: iirc there is a way, but I dont remeber it ;) hence my short answer of "no"
<jussi01> @sync
<ubottu> Attemting to download database
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> there we are
<jussi01> dunno if the other bots have that
<ikonia> thats cool
<jussi01> elky: ^
<jussi01> ubot3: sync
<ubot3> Factoid sync not found
<jussi01> meh
<mneptok> !sink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sink
 * mneptok gives the bot a sponge bath
<elky> sink is what mneptok's do after we throw them in the ocean
<mneptok> ha! i solved that by adding blubber!
<jussi01> hehe
<elky> which will melt away after the sterilising seawater melts your skin off
<elky> "it burns like hygiene!"
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> "To uninstall blubber, simply eat less for the rest of your life." - The Christer Edwards Diet (page 1 of 1)
<elky> my problem isn't that i eat too much. it's that i eat at all.
<elky> i mean, my hips grow just from *looking* at food
<mneptok> your problem is that you convert food and other raw materials in PURE FOXY
<mneptok> *into
<elky> ha
<elky> the bunnies are the ones who get all the fun though :(
<bazhang> trapline still trying to fight the last battle
<bazhang> groovy and hynix were k-lined?
<bazhang> oh never mind
<bazhang> time to dial the troll-detector to 11
 * genii sips
<Myrtti> queston
<Myrtti> what page do you get from http://es-la.facebook.com/profile.php?id=789962064 this link?
<Myrtti> and...
<Myrtti> http://es-la.facebook.com/profile.php?id=573810669
<Myrtti> that page
<genii> Myrtti: The first one puts me at what seems to be your main facebook page
<Myrtti> true...
<genii> The second one is spanish with what looks like a carved wooden idol
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> notice something in the latter?
<Myrtti> it would seem like I've got a Chilean namesake.
<Myrtti> I noticed because one of his/her friends wanted to add me on their skype roster.
<genii> Myrtti: I did see the names were identical, yes. Could lead to some confusion
<Errietta> ho
<Errietta> hi*
<Errietta> i mean
<Errietta> ..w/e
<Errietta> totally wrong chan
<Errietta> X_X
<Errietta> sorry my bad
<Myrtti> would someone do on #ubuntu a /last nonmod 
<ikonia> wasn't the wrong channel - you just forgot you where banned for acting like a rude fool
<ikonia> Myrtti: I don't see him
<Myrtti> I don't know if I should do something about that part message
<ikonia> yes I do 
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> Myrtti: I would nudge him in here to explain
<ikonia> not really called for and it's not possible it could mean something else
<ikonia> and to be honest there is no need for it
<ikonia> he's just signed in, give him a nudge
<ikonia> Myrtti: did he repond ?
<Myrtti> I haven't looked, found a bug
<Myrtti> he quit before I noticed your message
 * genii sips
<Pici> Can someone take a look at sebsebseb in #ubuntu, I'm not sure if I'm just annoyed with him or if he should be taking that elsewhere.
<LjL> Pici: i'm not entirely unbiased about him either
<LjL> Pici: i'm afraid epidermis is actually a gnome theme manager
<Pici> LjL: oh. 
<Pici> LjL: I thought he was trolling
<LjL> Pici: me too, but i googled
<LjL> Pici: still, not in the repositories, so tough luck to him
<Pricey> Hmm Grant-A in -offtopic.
<LjL> Pricey: he's often borderline trollish
<Pricey> LjL: Aware of the (#)ubuntuforums(.org) stuff?
<LjL> Pricey: i know he's banned from the channel
<LjL> Pricey: that's how i first got to "know" him - he complained about it in inappropriate places
<Pricey> lovely stuff
<ikonia> !bansearch grant-a
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !bansearch grant-a
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ????
<LjL> ikonia: @
<ikonia> ughhh thank you
<ikonia> sorry, so tired
<ikonia> @bansearch bigmoopies
<ubottu> No matches found for bigmoopies!n=moop@dpc6744154250.direcpc.com in any channel
<LjL> anyway i wouldn't trust @bansearch *that* much if you're looking for someone's history
<ikonia> no, it's fine, just a quick scan 
<ikonia> it was "beepboop" not bigmoopies that was being a jerk yesterday 
<ikonia> grant-a is full or rubbish I still see 
<ikonia> just makes up stuff
<genii> ikonia: You have ops in +1 ?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> genii: what's up
<genii> Just checking. Khakane seemed like he might get in an argument with someone over thm telling him how to use irc, etc
<ikonia> s'ok
<ikonia> he's calmed down now
<genii> :)
<Pricey> yay he ignored me
<Myrtti> [19:03] ~~~buttsecchs [n=ykkie@cpc2-cmbg1
<ikonia> Sebsebseb randonly versioning people in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> o/
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> ugh again
<LjL> uhm...
<LjL> he seemed to do it because he didn't believe that fellow was really running ubuntu
<LjL> and apparently the response proved him right
<Pici> removing lupin, he is aparrently randomly pming people
<ikonia> she didn't have to be running it at that moment in time
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I was about to 
<LjL> Pici: PM'ing how? the former nickname sounded italian
<LjL> and the host confirms that
<ikonia> gratzi 
<LjL> and the ident rings a bell (although it's also a very common first name)
<Pici> LjL:  <?lupin> hi my namE  IS LUPIN  3
<Pici> LjL: Hes in #u-it as well,.
<LjL> yes
<LjL> i've pinged the ops about him
<LjL> well, i've pinged myself i suppose
<ikonia> is someone paying people to be stupid tonight ??
<LjL> ikonia: it ain't night
<Pici> I wish.
<ikonia> LjL: touche'
<LjL> unless people from the other emisphere are being paid to be stupid, i suppose
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops sebsebseb A couple of instances of dubious behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Errietta> um..Hello.
<LjL> hi there
<Errietta> um..
<Errietta> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> how are you doing today?
<Errietta> it's been a hard day
<Errietta> trying to figure out how to make ssh keys
 * LjL rolls eyes at ikonia's banmasks once again
<Errietta> nvm
<Errietta> find out
<Errietta> found*
<Myrtti> Errietta: would you like to join #ubuntu again?
<Errietta> um well i migjht need to?
<Myrtti> have you been thinking about what we discussed last week about what kind of behaviour is expected at #ubuntu and also about patience?
<Errietta> Uh sure
<Errietta> I'm very sorry about my behavior.
<Myrtti> just as a reminder - we're all volunteers, nobody is paid to give answers, and we help and get helped to the extent to each others resources
<Errietta> Ok, I got that you're all volunteers already
<Myrtti> if nobody knows an answer, you wont get any
<Myrtti> and sometimes you'll get "partial" responses, that might or might not help you get ahead with your problem
<Errietta> I understand
<Myrtti> good.
<Errietta> Ok im sorry im just impatient
<Myrtti> I'm going to unban you from #ubuntu, but I'm going to also tell you that if there should be some problems in the future, you'll end up banned and talking to us again
<Myrtti> so I hope there wont be any problems :-)
<Errietta> I know that :)
<Errietta> Yea I hope that too
 * Errietta takes 10 pills
<Errietta> they help. O-o.
<Myrtti> Errietta: try to join now
<Errietta> looks liek it works
<Myrtti> thanks for flying with Ubuntu and have a nice user experience :-)
<Errietta> ;/
<Errietta> Anyway
<Errietta> I'll see ya
<Errietta> Hope I won't be banned again
<Errietta> I'll try.
<Errietta> see ya
<ikonia> LjL: what was wrong with the ban mask ?
<LjL> ikonia: you have the courage to ask? :P
<LjL> Errietta@quadri*!#ubuntu-o*@* 
<ikonia> LjL: I was having client issues on that day, I thought Myrtti had corrected that for me, she'd done one for me that day 
<ikonia> on this occasion that wasn't fat fingers 
<LjL> ikonia: yeah it's been removed for sure, i was just cringing at the bantracker :P
<ikonia> legit client bork issu e
<ikonia> issue 
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> Myrtti: did correct that one then
<ikonia> "sorry" 
<LjL> ikonia: while on your knees
<ikonia> I'm already there 
<LjL> ok then
 * genii passes around more coffee
<ikonia> right time to drive home
<ikonia> laters all
<Axan> Hi
<Axan> i've been randomly PM'd by lupin
<LjL> Axan: thanks, we'll take care of that
<Seeker`> Myrtti: traveling go ok?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: most excellent :-)
 * Myrtti goes shopping
<LjL> keep an eye on teimu2
<genii> stdin: Thanks, work called me away from #k for a few minutes
<stdin> genii: I only glanced at the channel by chance ;)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Pedobearishere)
<DBO> that was fun
<ubottu> directhex called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Pricey> ikonia: electric shocks?
<ikonia> heart attack
<ikonia> grant-a is quoting something wrong.......
 * ikonia falls over dead 
<jdong> he's still causing trouble?
<ikonia> USA miles are differnt to UK now
<Seeker`> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!
<ikonia> Seeker`: get with it
<Seeker`> O.o
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<YesWoman> hi guys, I wanted to join #ubuntu-forums but my IM says that i got banned!! This is the first time i join the channel!
<YesWoman> what to do please?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-18
<ubottu> Nasra called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Grant-A> hello
<Flannel> Nasra didn't?
<Grant-A> just a check, how have I been doing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Hi Grant-A, how can we help you?
<Grant-A> anything I need to improve on?
<Flannel> Amaranth: Looks like your twiddling has broken ubottu.
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> What happened?
<Flannel> Amaranth: see 21:00, Nasra
<Amaranth> I'm not in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Amaranth: It didn't happen.
<Flannel> Nasra called !gnome
<Amaranth> and did !gnome show the right thing?
<Flannel> it showed gnome, yes.
<Amaranth> weird
<Flannel> I'm a bit puzzled at what went on.
<Flannel> but its not good at any rate.
<Flannel> and you're still an alias, of ops, even if you broke it.
<Amaranth> Well that was intentional
<Amaranth> Still hoping to catch dmsuperman :P
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> Hmmm
<Flannel> It works now?
<Flannel> Bother.  That means I can't properly test my theory
<Amaranth> yeah, I dunno how
<Flannel> I was wondering if it was a broken !ops in -ot, mixed with [next factoid in #u]
<Grant-A> I'll take that as I don't need to improve on my attitude in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grant-A> Later :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, dli said: !nvidia is Ati/NVidia/Matrox显卡安装，请参见：https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> ASUS-tek> hey this is ASUS-tek/hynix I got my self new nick and have registered for the same --> Icebuntu
<Myrtti> FFS
<Myrtti> WHYYYYYYYYY
<bazhang> pm'd me that msg
<jussi01> well nice he tells us...
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> who cares, 
<ikonia> I see no need to entertain this time waster
<bazhang> he was asked specifically *not* to keep changing nicks
<bazhang> also odd that a mere day or so of swearing to take time off in -ot, aprilhare is back, and at it again.
<elky> he hasnt pm'd me yet. i bet he will start clinging as soon as i start speaking though
<bazhang> no doubt
<ikonia> he can change his nick as much as he wants in my view - that's a freenode issue, but his behaviour is persistantly questioned, 
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and he has driven folk out of there with said behaviour
<elky> ikonia, the problem with the name changes are surrounding the times he's re-engaged my rt ti and freaked her out
<elky> and snuxoll
<bazhang> he did it to me as well as Anand
<bazhang> cuh-reepy...
<elky> yeah
<elky> we ask him to stop changing names so he cant do that. he does it so he can do that
<ikonia> then he's banned
<ikonia> it's that simple
<bazhang> he was clearly told not to continue doing that. then said something to the effect of 'okey humm'
<ikonia> a.) please follow these rules to stop issues in the channel
<ikonia> b.) you've broke them - bye 
<ikonia> well "you've broke them persistantly"
<elky> yeah
<bazhang> it brings ubuntu into disrepute letting it continue imo
<bazhang> way worse than pyckupline and twssbot
<ikonia> he adds no value, pushes and breaks the rules, why persist discussing it
<elky> it does
<bazhang> now groovynutcase is giving out bad advice in -ot in addition to the stalking and bragging on stalking
<bazhang> the bots were removed as soon as j dong was apprised of it.
<ikonia> he's gone then
<ikonia> these guys are constantly discussed as issues - just stop them
<elky> who is grossgrape in as today?
<bazhang> nbeebo is banned for a long time for being a pest, ignoring less serious rules
<bazhang> grant-a does nearly as badly and is unpunished
<bazhang> groovy and 'icebuntu' are way past any of the examples given
<elky> i dont know the background of grant-a except he's a wannabe troll
<ikonia> I just don't see the point
<bazhang> imo there cant be a sliding scale for who is allowed to continue with anti-coc behaviour. its got to be consistent down the line.
<elky> ikonia, are you seeing my PM?
<ikonia> just now
<bazhang> heh
<elky> bazhang, is groovy in today that you   know of?
<elky> oh drat. more troll.
<bazhang> elky, yep, was just a while ago, telling 0ochris0o to reinstall for a theme gone wrong
<bazhang> (was expecting 'hello sinners' from eternaljoy)
<elky> aprilhare is obtusely anti-religion... eternaljoy is obtusely religious. fight to the death?
<bazhang> haha
<elky> we just need a trigger...
<elky> i'm tempted. sooooo tempted.
<bazhang> :0
<elky> gah... nobody's taken the bait :(
<Myrtti> here's an epic quote
<Myrtti> [12:26] < marcusdavidus>  I have a question , i come ehre becosue on polish  ubuntu irc are only trolls
<Myrtti> in IRCnet the tld's with most bans from the channels I've been regular to have been .pl and *cough* .it.
<Gary> I work with some poles, and will agree ;p
<ikonia> Myrtti: Errietta just been reported to freenode for threatening to attack people with virus's
<ikonia> started mouthing off too
<ikonia> Myrtti: looks like he learnt his lesson ;)......not
<elky> ikonia, just? i'm not seeing it...
<ikonia> 10:12 < Errietta> i m here about zaggynl reporting me
<ikonia> 10:12 < Errietta> which apparently he did
<ikonia> 10:13 < Errietta> i was just kidding about what i said to him
<ikonia> 10:13 < Errietta> i did nto mean it
<ikonia> 10:13 < Errietta> Really
<elky> oh, about an hour ago
<ikonia> 10:14 < Errietta> i didn't mean it
<ikonia> 10:14 < Errietta> i don't make viruses
<ikonia> 10:14 < Errietta> i couldn't harm any of the users
<ikonia> 10:14 < Errietta> COme on dudes
<ikonia> 10:16 < Errietta> OK U KNOW WHAT FINE
<ikonia> 10:16 < Errietta> qwsdsad
<elky> yeah, i read up
<ikonia> funny - he wondered why he lost his cloak
<elky> btw, Myrtti how long has asus-tek been in #ubuntu-fi?
<bazhang> what!
<elky> bazhang, /wii icebuntu
<elky> and grossgrape is on as groovyorange, just not in any channels
<bazhang> elky, that is completely out of control imo
<elky> Myrtti, are you around, hon?
<elky> topyli?
<topyli> elky: hi
<elky> Tm_T?
<elky> jussi01_?
 * elky hunts for finns
<bazhang> heh
<elky> topyli, has umakant/kavita/asus-tek/hynix been in #ubuntu-fi for long?
<topyli> elky: i haven't seen him, praise the lord
<elky> topyli, he's in there as icebuntu now
<bazhang> icebuntu
<topyli> elky: still can't see him, maybe i've been blessed indeed :)
<topyli> oh just left
<elky> right as we're discussing him here...
<elky> so not only is he stalking users, he's stalking us
 * topyli wields a blessed +2 mace
<bazhang> suhweet...ugh
<Myrtti> lol WHAT?!
<elky> Myrtti, yeah
<elky> Myrtti, he was there until we started mentioning it here... unless bazhang ripped him in PM or whatever
<ikonia> nut-job reads logs </shock>
<elky> you already knew that
 * Myrtti nudges topyli
 * topyli wobbles
<bazhang> nah; he sent that one PM then logged off/quit
<bazhang> ie 'I am now icebuntu'
<elky> but he was in -fi, and quit *only* from there while we were discussing him being in -fi
<bazhang> his PM was many hours ago
<elky> his quit from -fi was not
<elky> either he's watching the logs, or the other creepies are
<bazhang> so must be mole in the channel!
<elky> yes. it's called ubuntulog.
<Myrtti> elky: he left before the hour changed
<bazhang> ubot2 + ubotwo?
<Myrtti> [12:32] ~~~Icebuntu [n=umakant@118.91.188.121] has joined #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> [12:42] ~~~deeq [n=deeq@dsl-jklbrasgw1-fe07f800-246.dhcp.inet.fi] has joined  #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> [12:45] ~~~Icebuntu [n=umakant@118.91.188.121] has left #ubuntu-fi []
<elky> Myrtti, what's the relevence of the second line?
<Myrtti> elky: none ;-)
<elky> that's also the join, not the quit
<elky> ah, so he was only there for 13 minutes..
<elky> still... why?
<Myrtti> I don't get it either
<Myrtti> topyli: -fi-tiimit
<bazhang> stalking
<Myrtti> (check your status window, you silly man)
<elky> bazhang, more to the point, what did he think he was doing?
<topyli> fine, fine
<bazhang> elky, showing that he doesnt follow rules
<bazhang> we said 'stop stalking'; he doubled the efforts
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> I said to use pastebin
<bazhang> in -irc now (icebuntu)
<elky> bazhang, i've been discussing with him tonight about his behaviour
<bazhang> elky, okay, and?
<elky> he says he wont do those things, but that he never did anyway. he still does not understand
<elky> he's been told that the next offense will see him out of all ubuntu channels
<bazhang> he refuses to join here to discuss.
<bazhang> its an old ploy with him.
<bazhang> he pretends not to understand.
<elky> where's your proof he actually does understand?
<Pici> Is this the same person as asustek? or am I lacking caffeine this morning?
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> omg
<bazhang> he has told too many times to count to stop.
<bazhang> and he always has this 'I dont get ya'
<bazhang> at the most opportune moments (for him)
 * Myrtti was having lunch
<bazhang> shadeslayer is unbanned?
<Pici> bazhang: iirc he was never banned from #kubuntu
<bazhang> Pici, okay
<bazhang> what other reason would he have to go there? (-fi)
<Myrtti> I can't think of a single good reason
<bazhang> there is none.
<Myrtti> he doesn't speak Finnish - so he can't give support in Finnish
<elky> apparently he wants to study in finland
<bazhang> he is a Menace.
<Pici> with a capital M
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> bazhang: I didn't ban him in #kubuntu - however I don't see why someone who now admits to ban dodging nad causing issues should be allowed access to that channel
<ikonia> he's caused an issue for the namespace
<elky> no, creepy with a capital C
<ikonia> but I understand that is not the policy 
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<Myrtti> am I stupid for not understanding WHY he needs to have different nicks for different systems (umakant)?
<ikonia> bazhang: he lied and wastes time - and I have a conversation logged where he admits he does it for "curiosirt"
<ikonia> curiosity sorry 
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (ik dcc exploit)
<ikonia> 13:34 <shadeslayer> ive realised that i cannot evade a ban,as simple as that
<ikonia> 13:34 <ikonia> yet you still tried
<ikonia> 13:35 <shadeslayer> out of curiosity
<ikonia> 13:35 <ikonia> out of curiosity what ?
<ikonia> 13:35 <shadeslayer> i tried ubuntu out of curiosity
<ikonia> 13:35 <shadeslayer> oh,how to evade a ban
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !magnetron is da bomb
<ikonia> 13:35 <ikonia> ooh right
<ikonia> 13:35 <ikonia> what about the lies
<ikonia> 13:35 <shadeslayer> i know thats bad
<ikonia> 13:35 <ikonia> was that just curiosity ?
<ikonia> 13:36 <shadeslayer> yes
<ikonia> 13:36 <ikonia> rubbish
<ikonia> 13:36 <shadeslayer> i swear
<ikonia> 13:36 <shadeslayer> the lies were something to cover up my curiosity
<ikonia> 13:36 <ikonia> less so after you feel the need to read the ubuntu-ops logs
<ikonia> 13:36 <ikonia> the lies where lies because you are a liar
<ikonia> 13:36 <shadeslayer> you have no reason to trust me
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> didn't realise that was as long as that
<ikonia> looked less on my screen
<bazhang> hehe !flood
<ikonia> now he's in +1 
<Myrtti> WHY CAN'T HE BE ASUS-TEK SO I CAN IGNORE HIM
<Myrtti> I have him on ignore with that :-<
<Myrtti> I don't understand his logic!
<bazhang> just ban him.
<Myrtti> it maeks no sense!
<bazhang> or give me rights to do so.
<Myrtti> it's not even a chewbacca defence!
<bazhang> he is outright lying.
<bazhang> and continues to escalate the stalking of numerous individuals.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: ubottu: no, ping-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> pong!
<elky> bazhang, we cant do anything until he does something. he's been locked out of -fi, as his punishment for going there. we cant just blanket nuke him.
<bazhang> elky, he is just outright lying in -irc now.
<elky> bazhang, i know he is. i also know it will not be long before i can ban him
<elky> bazhang, we have to play it by the book.
<bazhang> elky, wise choice
<bazhang> elky, I am guessing I dont have to provide proof now :)
<bazhang> man talk about prescient
<bazhang> 'too quiet..must mean nick change'
<elky> ;)
<elky> i've been doing this long enough to know how it works
<bazhang> wth 'you all dont really like it'
<bazhang> uh 'duh'?
<jussi01> Tm_T: what the heck?
<bazhang> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: sorry, just my bad habit on thinking me he/she/it pretty randomly ):
<jussi01> Tm_T: heh, finns do that regularly
<elky> he seems to be like others we've dealt with who take acknowlegement of existance as an invitation to suddenly appear everywhere all the time
<bazhang> 12 hours is a break?
<jussi01> bazhang: pretty much my thoughts...
<bazhang> thought that was the standard sleep cycle; so much for being considerate on his part
<bazhang> download hal source?
<elky> bed
<bazhang> night
<Pici> mv -f elky /dev/bed
 * genii brews some coffee
<bazhang> whoa floodbot fail
<ikonia> Pici: chuckling 
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> wanted to reply /k hehao  'yes'
<bazhang> talk about asking for it :/
<bazhang> going to remove fab ien shortly
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu72 trolling)
<Pici> ugh
<Gary> I was about to play with my chanserv mute then
<Myrtti> pft.
<genii> The man-bra bot? 
<ikonia> straight back in as corazon
<Myrtti> my irssi is freaking out
<ikonia> mine does all the time
<ikonia> gym time
<Tm_T> our friend is in ot?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> so much for "not being around for a week"
<bazhang> icebuntu
<Tm_T> ok, he lied, he can now be banned for good and ban-on-sight ?
<Tm_T> or something more lethal in irc-sense
<LjL> hehao?
<bazhang> troll
<LjL> i dunno
<bazhang> no icebuntu/asustek/hynix/anand/kavita
<LjL> he seems like one
<Pici> I had a very hard tiem following the conversation in -irc, was he asked to not come back?
<LjL> but i dunno, maybe give the chinese weirdos a chance
<bazhang> he was given a final chance. after that he is banned from all ubuntu channels
<genii> jussi01: Did the core have a hiccup just now?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, hehao_ said: ubottu, Vista is the best os , dont deny it.
<Tm_T> erm...
<bazhang> QED
 * genii sips
<bazhang> * hehao_ believes that violence can solve everything in the world.
 * genii sips
<LjL> simmons is dead, so prepare for a mass join alert
<Pici> richard?
<Pici> gene?
<Pici> mehhh
<genii> Pici: Heh, I didn't know there was a !uk ... 
<Pici> @lart MSSQL
 * ubottu holds MSSQL to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
 * ubottu resizes MSSQL's terminal to 40x24
<Pici> er, this isn't -offtopic
<jussi01> @lart Pici
 * ubottu annihilates Pici's hearing by screaming louder than an arnieboy who got pwned by mjg59
 * ubottu slaps Pici with a soggy sock
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> Is there a logical reason why it larts twice?
<jussi01> you are an op i think...
<jussi01> ask stdinIve no idea
 * genii prods stdin
 * Pici pipes a few larts into stdin 
<Pici> hmm
<genii> is the lart working only once for most people?
<stdin> commands tend to be executed twice for identified (with the bot) nicks
<stdin> I've tried to fix it before but only succeeded in making the bot ignore either identified nicks or all other uses :|
<Pici> hm
<stdin> it's to do with defaultIgnore and supybot not calling doPrivmsg, so I have to try to intercept the raw message and call doPrivmsg manually, which is more difficult to do than it sounds
<shadeslayer> hi guys
<shadeslayer> i would like to apologise for my behaviour in #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> i am truly sorry and it will never happen again
<shadeslayer> i will be good from now one and will never ban evade,give out wrong advice and flood the channel
<shadeslayer> *on
<shadeslayer> will you forgive me??
<shadeslayer> looks like everybody is either away or at work
<shadeslayer> i am truly sorry once  again
<shadeslayer> bye
<topyli> interesting history there
<shadeslayer> me??
<topyli> yes
<shadeslayer> what history if i may ask??
<shadeslayer> ban evade,give out wrong advice and flood the channel<-- history??
<topyli> i'm just browsing your list of bans, kicks and other notes people have on you :)
<shadeslayer> topyli: top secret ops stuff??
<topyli> just a tool
<shadeslayer> well i wont do those things ever again
<topyli> anyway, i won't unban you at this time, i don't know the story well
<shadeslayer> *ever* as in *forever*
<shadeslayer> topyli: no problems
<shadeslayer> i will wait
<shadeslayer> ill go now,return after another week
<topyli> yeah. please drop by later, with better luck
<shadeslayer> bye all,and sorry for my behaviour
<LjL> hmmmm
<topyli> LjL: didn't deny anymore. that's a start
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops shadeslayer
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> LjL: you know you can add a comment there also...
<LjL> jussi01: you mean like "YES, you do have a private message, and YES, you are supposed to check it, and NO, you aren't supposed to just repeat the factoid i just send"?
<jussi01> LjL: no, I mean something usefull for other ops to see when you mark someone on the tracker...
<LjL> jussi01: not really, the only thing to remark there was the conversation. and that's logged.
<LjL> when i set a mark for #ubuntu-ops, that's merely intended to keep an easy record of previous appeals.
<jussi01> LjL: ok, thats clear now, however likely not clear to someone looking at the bt in a weeks time...
<LjL> jussi01: i always do that, so it should be clear enough. i also keep saying that everyone should do it after a conversation in -ops with someone who was banned, but they don't.
<LjL> *shrug*
 * Pici runs away
 * jussi01 grabs Pici and puts him back to the factoid factory... back to work!
<jussi01> :P
<keres_> hello, i was told to run some harmful syntax and i asked people on #ubuntu what it did
<keres_> so instead of telling me that it's bad and i shouldnt run it or post it, they just banned me
<keres_> so i am using irc2go on a seperate laptop to ask to remove the ban
<LjL> keres_: where were you told to do that?
<keres_> LjL: yeah, this guy on some forums
<LjL> what guy what forums?
<keres_> LjL: urban terror forums. he posted it, i asked him what it actually did in a pm and he said "just run it, lol"
<keres_> here il pull it up
<LjL> keres_: and how do you know it's harmful?
<keres_> LjL: because right before i got banned people said it was
<keres_> i got banned like 2 seconds from someone typing !danger | keres
<LjL> fair enough
<keres_> http://forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,14984.msg202002.html#msg202002
<keres_> LjL: unbanned?
<LjL> if you suspect that a command might be dangerous, next time please report it here, because just saying it in #ubuntu will result in people trying to run it. which is not good at all.
<keres_> ok
<keres_> thanks
<LjL> yes
<keres_> cu
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops keres_ If nothing else, he sure knows how to switch hostnames
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> keres: oh by the way. the forum posting you linked to DID mention that those command are DANGEROUS to your system.
<keres> LjL: yeah, but i asked what they did none the less
<keres> LjL: i should have mentioned they were harmful in my original message
<keres> what does that _actually_ do though?
<LjL> it's a forkbomb.
<keres> ?
<LjL> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<keres> i seee
<keres> LjL: is it recoverable if you restart your pc?
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> But it'll completely crash your system.
<keres> i see.
<keres> do you lose files?
<LjL> can happen
<jpds> keres: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forkbomb
<keres> yeah i read that
<keres> one more
<keres> what does dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda1 do *PEOPLE DO NOT RUN THAT*
<keres> i know dd is used to copy stuff, i read about it in an iso ripping tutorial
<LjL> keres: look - it's dangerous, period. i'm not particularly keen on giving detailed information about just what dangerous commands do.
<keres> LjL: lol, ok.
<keres> thanks for removing the ban, though.
<keres> bye
<LjL> *removes some of the sweat*
<LjL> [22:46:49] --> drtroll has joined this channel (i=drtroll@a.unixpunk.de).
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-19
<bazhang> eternaljoy?
<Flannel> Is that the "hello sinners" guy?
 * Flannel checks logs
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> just re-joined
<Flannel> Nah, I'm not sure he is.
<Flannel> Also, BT seems... oddly light on him?
<bazhang> it is him for sure. check his quit message
<LjL> that's just because oldd BT entries are no longer present
<LjL> he was a PITA a long time ago
<LjL> but the dutchman didn't give us the BT database so
<Flannel> LjL: I remember the name, yes.
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> I'll grep -ops logs then, I suppose.
<Flannel> It's gotta be a different guy doing the Hello Sinners thing.
<Flannel> Since, I know I've marked them a few times.
<Flannel> or at least removed once.
<LjL> Flannel: bigfuzzyjesus?
<Flannel> LjL: No... It's... Mmm, two words... 
<bazhang> no it was eternaljoy with the 'hello sinners' message
<LjL> Flannel: seekingtruth
<Flannel> Aye.
<Flannel> Just grepped it
<LjL> but then seekingtruth is eternaljoy, if i'm not too mistaken.
<Flannel> And, from a previous grep, same person.  Yeah
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> Which explains why he recognized me.
<LjL> fixed BT entries to match his alternate persona
<LjL> he's not even in my highlight list anymore
<LjL> i must have removed him like a year ago
<Shizuo> I'm here for a nice chat
<bazhang> Shizuo, are you banned?
<Shizuo> From where?
<bazhang> Shizuo, this is not the chat channel.
<bazhang> Shizuo, if that is your sole reason for coming here, then please part.
<Shizuo> Why not? You're mad?
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> highlights. i hate them
<LjL> ooooh he joined -it
<LjL> this is gonna be fun
<bazhang> banned from #u and -ot it semms
<Seeker`> LjL: "probably"?
<LjL> Seeker`: probably mad.
<LjL> i couldn't commit.
<Seeker`> I think you lie
<LjL> i mean, if i'm mad, i doubt i'd be absolutely certain i am
<Seeker`> i'm sure some people realise that they truly are quite insane
<LjL> !staff | "shizuo" is traversing most Ubuntu LoCo channels and trolling them
<ubottu> "shizuo" is traversing most Ubuntu LoCo channels and trolling them: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> #ubuntu-de
<LjL> #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> whoa
<LjL> shouting about PIZZA in all of them
<LjL> starting from -it
<LjL> jesus christ mikem
<Seeker`> not uk \o/
<tomaw> looking
<LjL> tomaw: he's joining, saying PIZZA!, and then apparently shutting up. he did it in -de about 10 seconds before you joined
<LjL> (and in -offtopic, which is what mikem is whining about...)
<tomaw> him an I are discussing it now
<tomaw> hopefully he will not continue to be a problem
<LjL> 'cept he's already being in -de... at least he knows more language than i believed a troll could
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops shizuo Mildly trolled #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-it, #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-fr (and is presently trolling ##windows, for what is worth) after being kicked from here for the nth time.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> gnnn - he just had to have the last word
 * genii sips
<Pici> wow, LjL left a comment
 * Pici hides
<LjL> good idea
 * genii points at Pici
<LjL> maybe you guys don't really notice but i leave a lot of *commented* @marks in #ubuntu
<Pici> I know, I was only joking
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Pici Apparently, he was just joking. I'm not sure I believe him. Simon says troll.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> LjL: yeah, but when the comments are "omg rofl hax!" it's not really useful.
<LjL> Flannel: they're usually more like "he's got port 80 open, with THAT version of apache running"
 * LjL is sick and tired of seeing sebsebseb fish the bot
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee before /away
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, dmsuperman said: nou is <alias>no\ u
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !snuxoll is <alias>expletive
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !snuxoll is <alias>expletive-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: !MenZa is unimportant because he doesn't have his own factoid
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !drunk is <alias>drink
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, dli_ said: !sshfs is  sshfs is probably a FUSE-based filesystem that uses ssh. It is a nifty way to securely mount remote resources and doesn't rely on NFS or samba. (Don't confuse sshfs with shfs.) Sshfs is in the package sshfs. See http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html, http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/SshfsFaq or ask me about <fuse>. (remember to modprobe fuse and add yourself to the 'fuse' group)
<cyborgs> hi i want to report something on kubuntu.org
<cyborgs> where do i go??
<cyborgs> can you guys hear me??
<cyborgs> well ill say what i want to report anyways.So the thing is when i click on the " Send Free CD's " link on the download page,i get a security certificate error
<cyborgs> so i suspect the security certificate expired,i had to maually add an exception to the site
<cyborgs> thanks and i hope you guys will look into it
<cyborgs> byee
<bazhang> * [ocol] (n=Sami@dsl-hkibrasgw3-fe7bfb00-80.dhcp.inet.fi): yeh
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> wonder if he is for real
<bazhang> just keeps repeating the same without any details
<bazhang> working with vista for years?
<ikonia> nmaddy = shadeslayer ?
<bazhang> my thoughts exactly
<Myrtti> ocol was with different nick at -fi and left because didn't get answers
<ikonia> shadeslayer = 122.163.68.202]
<ikonia> shadeslayer = 122.163.68.202
<ikonia> doesn't look like nmaddy is even on the same range
<bazhang> is this not a hardware issue with ocol now? seems a bit offtopic tbh
<jussi01> you know, we should do a clear on #ubuntu-offtopic, and see who actually comes back...
<jussi01> :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> starting with colouragga
<bazhang> <SmileDay> price-free give the eggshell tea to you.
<jussi01> bazhang: nah, a clear - ie remove everyone from the channel :D
<bazhang> jussi01, fully in agreement
<Myrtti> KELA fail
<Myrtti> damnit
<bazhang> not sure if this counts (as it was SEveas), but icebuntu/hynix/asustek/anand/kavita/etc immediately went into the 20 questions mode ie 'where are you from? etc etc (though sev did not seem to mind)
<Myrtti> sev is the teflon coated type
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> but the point being should 'didnt mind being stalked' be the standard, then its okay?
 * Myrtti wants to lart colouragga
<bazhang> ruh roh
<bazhang> * Icebunt1 (n=umakant@118.91.188.102) has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, s3r3n1t7 said: !no paste is pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste -  also see the channel topic)
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> icebuntu in #kubuntu giving bad advice
<LjL> icebuntu is the indian fellow?
<bazhang> asustek/hynix/anand/kavita/etc YES
<LjL> ah, him
<bazhang> serial stalker extraordinaire
<bazhang> indeed.
<bazhang> just hoped it would last long enough for icebuntu and groovyorange to arrive
<LjL> can always be reverted
<bazhang> now he is trying to give 'help'
<bazhang> by recommending 3rd solutions downloaded from miscellaneous websites
<bazhang> err 3rd party
<LjL> bazhang: you mean icebuntu?
<bazhang> LjL, yes, was in #kubuntu giving bad advice
<bazhang> currently in -in and #edubuntu (amongst others)
 * LjL puts syph on highlight
 * genii sips
 * Myrtti yawns
<bazhang> well who was mysterion?
<LjL> it's a mystery.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> especially for tacocat
<Myrtti> *yaaaawn*
<bazhang> syph is on multiple accounts?
<LjL> yeah, but so am i
<bazhang> but we trust you
<LjL> i'll give his alter egos a ctcp
<LjL> bad sign, they all reply...
<LjL> well, what has to be done has to be done
<jussi01> thank god someone trusts me....
<jussi01> :P
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
<bazhang> jussi01, way more than ..whoops
 * jussi01 grumbles and goes to do other things.
<LjL> meh, the !java page currently sucks
<jussi01> LjL: you are still ban evading I see :P
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> i should remove that from the floodbot and finally get to write the new code
<LjL> but i'm laaaazy
<bazhang> haha
 * jussi01 prods LjL with a cattle prod
<genii> That must sting
<jussi01> certain cure for laziness tho :P
<LjL> i'm immune to cattle prods
<LjL> played with live phone lines too many times
<jussi01> hehehe
<LjL> [20:02:52] <FloodBot1> WARNING: PM from mrwes - [CTCP]PING 1237489254681[CTCP]
<LjL> i think i remember this fellow as an old troll
<Seeker`> anyone know where jussi01 went?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: beyond the misty mountains
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> he pinged me earlier
<LjL> i vaguely recall neowin being a troll
 * jussi01 trolls Seeker`
<Seeker`> :O
<jussi01> mmmm... subway cookies
<nickspoon> LjL: Pretty sure of that.
<LjL> nickspoon: *you* remember him?
<LjL> he must have been bad then
<Seeker`> not as much of a troll as that Gary fella
<nickspoon> Oh dear me.
<LjL> meh
<LjL> i give someone !fixres and they complain that what "i've told them to do" caused the computer to reboot
<LjL> when i point out i just gave them a webpage, "it told me to paste a command". no, hell, it didn't TELL you to paste anything!
<nalioth> LjL: amazingly enough, they grow up
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133939/ - if someone wants to take over this, i've had more than enough of it
<LjL> jrib: ADMISSION OF GUILT
<LjL> jrib: who's going out first, daemon or nica1?
<LjL> betting is open
<jrib> if I wasn't lazy I would check if daemon is the same as the person in #ubuntu asking about aircrack over the last 2 days
<LjL> jrib: daemon is xavierg2003, who was in the channel a bit ago
<jrib> yeah, that sounds light
<jrib> right even
<jrib> i regret even telling him that aircrack wsa what he was looking for
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !howtohack is <reply> Interested in learning how to hack? Here is a good introduction: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<LjL> i KNEW someone would have !ohmy'd.
<LjL> if anyone's getting weird PMs from aleron6, warn
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> *shrug* #ubuntu
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (*points to Gentoon1*)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-20
<bazhang> dont click those links
<LjL> course not
<vorian> unless you like to see harry bums
<LjL> bazhang: that's not true.
<LjL> bazhang: i'm so right that i can be WRONG if i want to.
<vorian> hairy, rather
<bazhang> LjL, not gross pictures? okay
<bazhang> to each his own
<vorian> :o
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> ... that ain't what i meant.
<bazhang> never mind
<bazhang> yeah I finally got that
<Myrtti> ugh
<Myrtti> mmmmmmmmmmm
<bazhang> undo ics?
<LjL> one ribeiro is enough
<LjL> srsly
<LjL> i already feel like i'm overwhelmed by integration by parts and differential equations
<bazhang> just unplug stuff?
<bazhang> excession seems awfully random
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> markov bot?
<bazhang> must have been
<LjL> bazhang: you forgot to check for clones
<bazhang> just saying hi had it talking about /var/log
<bazhang> hi jpowermacg4 
<bazhang> jpowermacg4, something we can help you with?
<bazhang> joltz, excessi0n is yours?
<joltz> yes
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> joltz: have you noticed the amount of traffic in #ubuntu?
<joltz> I have
<bazhang> <Excessi0n> bazhang: ubuntu-desktop is just a bot.
<LjL> joltz: do you think that adding to that traffic by having fun with Markov chains really helps anyone?
<bazhang> not very smart of a bot
<joltz> no, but it was really fun.
<LjL> i see
<LjL> it wasn't fun for the users seeking real support in #ubuntu, however
<bazhang> fun to disrupt and confuse everyone?
<joltz> well... I could have made it really obnoxious and respond to everything
<joltz> I thought it was fairly mild
<LjL> then we'll be fairly mild too, won't we bazhang?
<joltz> do any of you happen to be ops in #debian as well?
<bazhang> a week for every bit of nonsense uttered?
<LjL> joltz: why?
<joltz> oh, no reason...
<joltz> ;)
<LjL> joltz: if you have no questions for us, please part.
<bazhang> so around 104 weeks?
<joltz> ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, xang said: !dontzap is  sudo dontzap --disable
<joltz> I've had my fun, won't be bringing the bot back here anyway
<bazhang> you sure wont
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, xang said: !dontzap is used to enable ctrl-alt-backspace. Simply use the command:  sudo dontzap --disable
<joltz> you're about the coolest ops I've ever been disciplined by, thanks
<LjL> !dontzap is <reply> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> bazhang: that fellow gets 0 points in sympathy
<LjL> i've warned the #debian ops, by the way.
<jpowermacg4> oh my bad.. i just never knew this was here
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops joltz Owns the "Excessi0n" Markov bot, seems to have no remorse, apparently want to move it to #debian as he's banned from here.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpowermacg4> this is where you can report abuse?
<LjL> jpowermacg4: yes
<jpowermacg4> ok thanks
<jpowermacg4> i was wondering why no ops were in the other channel. lol
<LjL> we are there.
<bazhang> they are there
<jpowermacg4> yeah i noticed after a while
<bazhang> just hiding :)
<jpowermacg4> undercover :P
<jpowermacg4> cya later
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops jpowermacg4 This might easily have been "joltz", or I can't explain how "joltz" knew that I suspected he'd move his bot to #debian, as his PM tells me: "[03:30:00] <joltz> nope, I'm not moving the bot to #debian, as I'm a fan of that distro <joltz> just making a joke."
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> mentor (op in #debian apparently) saw him upon entering
<LjL> bazhang: that's because i told him.
<bazhang> LjL, right I saw that , did not know who they were
<deww> hello
<LjL> hi deww
<deww> have a spammer on hand
<deww> 22:53 [freenode] -samual(n=saya@60.54.31.211)- Join us and enjoy at server irc.webnet.my  http://www.webnet.my http://chat.webnet.my ÇoreTeaM³® ÇoreTeaM³®
<deww> thats the msg i noticed when join #ubuntu
<LjL> we'll handle that, thanks for reporting
<deww> thanks
<deww> i shall part
<LjL> (yes, he was coached)
<bazhang> deww?
<LjL> bazhang: yeah, i pm'd him and asked about the spam, then asked him to re-report it here
<LjL> bazhang: now i'd like the one other fellow who said somethng about "samual" earlier to confirm it
<bazhang> LjL, aha
<LjL> hello again
<jpowermacg4> hey
<jpowermacg4> is it alright if i use #ubuntu as a test channel. I'm working on a bot "txtest" it doesn't do anything but attempt to keep track of the users.
<jpowermacg4> i've finally succeeded with my buffers!
<LjL> jpowermacg4: as long as it's completely silent and doesn't log to any sort of public place.
<jpowermacg4> yeah it only has 1 command at the moment that i can call from another channel... it's finally gotten the user counts correct in #ubuntu
<jpowermacg4> i'm essentially trying to make it a "irc client" first.... i finally redid the socket work yesterday with a bit of help
<cj_sze1> LjL: (10:30:49 AM) samual: (notice) Join us and enjoy at server irc.webnet.my http://www.webnet.my http://chat.webnet.my ?oreTeaM?? ?oreTeaM??
<LjL> cj_sze1: thanks for reporting that, we'll take care of it
<jpowermacg4> seems this code is a lot more stable :D .. my bots written in PHP heh
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops samual PM spammer
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I would say NO to the bot
<cj_sze1> LjL: can ubuntu server 8.10 read more than 4 gig of RAM
<cj_sze1> ?
<LjL> cj_sze1: ask that in #ubuntu please, this channel is for abuse reporting only
<cj_sze1> ahh
<cj_sze1> ok thanks,, sorry :)
<jpowermacg4> bazhang: you referring to me?
<bazhang> jpowermacg4, you are a bot?
<jpowermacg4> no no.. i'm testing one as a IRC client. currently I'm testing it on #ubuntu because it's the biggest channel I know of. Just testing to see if it's able to keep track of users. I've fixed up some older bugs in my old version. But my new version uses a new buffer and was checking to see how good it was
<jpowermacg4> seems to beat the old fgets version though
<bazhang> if it talks it will be removed
<jpowermacg4> nah it doesn't talk
<bazhang> does it log to a public channel
<jpowermacg4> not sure what you mean... only thing is does is... 
<jpowermacg4> [23:13:38]  <txtest> There are 1353 people in #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net: Too many to display
<jpowermacg4> uh oh.. looks like it's failing already lol
<bazhang> its logging IP's?
<jpowermacg4> i don't think i can get ip's
<jpowermacg4> it's gonna essentially be a irc client though
<jpowermacg4> so whatever x-chat does.. it's gonna do
<jpowermacg4> it all works by arrays
<jpowermacg4> it doesn't save anything though, just checking to see if theres any bugs
<bazhang> jpowermacg4, those who know about bots say ok
<bazhang> jpowermacg4, others may chime in later, so be aware
<jpowermacg4> ok, i need to fix it actually at the moment though for User Quits. Was a quickmock up mostly just to make sure my data isn't getting corrupted/incomplete. Thus it passes on that.
<bruce89> true to my word, here I am
<bazhang> bruce89, how may we help you?
<bruce89> well, I just wonder why bans are handed out so liberally
<bazhang> they aren't
<bruce89> I mean, I could understand torrrents of swearing or advertising
<jpowermacg4> i'll retest tomorrow.. don't feel like looking for the bugs tonight.
<jpowermacg4> good night
<bruce89> I just don't understand why things are taken so seriously
<bazhang> its a busy support channel
<bazhang> there are several offtopic chat channels
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic to name two
<bruce89> well, in this case, the person in question was going to ask a question
<bazhang> tranceenergy?
<bruce89> yes
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> well not your affair really
<bruce89> known issue I assume
 * bruce89 is not surprised, I'm told to discuss things here, then told to mind my own business
<bazhang> not others bans
<bazhang> they can come here
<bruce89> well, my concerns are general
<bazhang> bruce89, it is a support channel. there are certain rules. smaller channels may not have those rules.
<bruce89> well, it's not exactly 10 lines per second
<bazhang> this seems to be focusing on one user.
<bazhang> ie tranceenergy
<bazhang> bans are not permanent in most cases
<bazhang> though some do exist for repeated, very serious violators
<bruce89> it's not so much the bans, it's just the whole attitude
<bazhang> it is a more strict channel by necessity.
<bruce89> for instance, if it is even slightly tangential to the topic, things happen
<bazhang> and there are avenues to chit chat outside of the channel (as mentioned above)
<bazhang> that seems hyperbolic
<bruce89> it's not a comet
<bazhang> ie not a fair representation
<bruce89> I understand that #ubuntu is not for general discussion, but the occasional remark is surely harmless
<bruce89> all I can say is that it's sad that Ubuntu has come to this
<bazhang> come to what?
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> <pinguino> freenode is fascinating, structured like the military
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> cj_sze1, how may we help you
<Flannel> Hi cj_sze1, how can we help you today?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> he has this on autojoin
<Flannel> cj_sze: If you have no current business in this channel, please don't idle here
<elky> Myrtti, 2:30am my time: <Icebuntu> hey please allow me to go to ubuntu fi 
<jussi01> elky: oh dear....
<bazhang> * [DaemonDEB] (n=ryan@c-67-173-86-85.hsd1.il.comcast.net): ryan
<bazhang> daemonmdv?
<bazhang> aka ryan farmer , almightycthulhu?
<elky> -NickServ- Information on DaemonMDV (account DaemonXP):
<elky> -NickServ- Registered : Feb 15 20:00:07 2009 (4 weeks, 4 days, 12:36:40 ago)
<elky> -NickServ- User reg.  : Jan 26 13:52:18 2009 (7 weeks, 3 days, 18:44:29 ago)
<elky> -NickServ- Last addr  : n=ryan@c-67-173-86-85.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<elky> did we ban or not?
<bazhang> not in +1 iirc
<bazhang> where he is now <DaemonDEB> kernel.org kernels are the only ones I use
<elky> then let him earn it. if his recent behaviour is anything to go by, then it wont be long
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> I think hobbsee was asking about him yesterday iirc
<bazhang> ie was he a troll
<bazhang> yeah its him, knocking down ubuntu and extolling fedora
<bazhang> icebuntu incoming in #u #k
<elky> i dont mind him there if he behaves
<bazhang> he was giving really bad advice in #k earlier
<elky> then that is not behaving
<bazhang> daemondeb was ban dodging in -ot
<elky> bandodging how? he's got a static ip
<bazhang> thought he was banned there as daemonmkv or similar
<bazhang> he just quit (as daemondeb)
<elky> as daemonmkv!*@* only?
<elky> @bansearch  daemonmkv!*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for daemonmkv!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> I was not the one to ban, can seem to find the relevant bt info at the moment
<elky> @bansearch  daemon*!*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for daemon*!*@* in any channel
<elky> @bansearch  daemon*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for daemon*@*!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> almightycthulhu shows no matches either; though btracker does
<elky> @btlogin
<bazhang> * DaemonDEB (n=ryan@c-67-173-86-85.hsd1.in.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> just now
<elky> connection died maybe
<bazhang> * [Daemon_] (n=xavierg2@host-98-127-40-131.bln-mt.client.bresnan.net): Xavierg2003 ban evading in #u
<elky> um, the only connection is the word 'daemon', and by that argument we should ban all daemons... like the bots.
<bazhang> he quit (daemon_)
<elky> bazhang, i want a reason to nuke him too, but inventing reasons isn't going to work
<bazhang> xavierg2003 is someone else entirely
<elky> yes, i know. you're confusing me here
<elky> who are you saying is ban evading?
<bazhang> two different people in two different channels :)
<bazhang> sorry about that
<bazhang> ljl banned xavierg2003 earlier today
<bazhang> ryanfarmer aka (many many nicks) was banned by several individuals in -ot
<elky> i'm pretty certain none of those bans remain at this point in time
<bazhang> okay
<elky> i cannot see them, anyway
<bazhang> the bantracker seems not be in sink with #bansearch though
<bazhang> err sync
<elky> i think that's a known issue
<bazhang> okay
<Myrtti> jussi01: in pm?
<Myrtti> bum, hangover fail
<Myrtti> elky: did he ask that in pm?
<elky> Myrtti, yes.
<Myrtti> and what did you answer?
<elky> i didnt
<elky> it was 2:30am my time, i didnt find it until i got home 16hrs later.
<ikonia> bullgard4 has managed to setup a fully functioning samba domain - but doesn't know what the domain master is ????
<ikonia> does that seem possible ?
<jussi01> ikonia: it may be that he doesnt understand your terminology?
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia :)
<ikonia> jussi01: hey hey
<ikonia> jussi01: I did think that but I tried to explain what it does and he still doesn't get it
<jussi01> ikonia: still on track for your holiday?
<ikonia> so far all looks good
<jussi01> got passport yet?
<ikonia> already sent off
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> so...
<Myrtti> did you know that I've moved to England and am in common-law marriage? I didn't. But the Finnish NHS says I am so it *must* be true...
<bazhang> he has had way more than 3 strikes (more like 23)
<jussi01> Myrtti: ROFL!!
<Myrtti> I liked that decision so much I had four pints of cider last night, but I must have had something with alcohol content more than 4.7% since I feel, quite frankly, shit.
<ikonia> Myrtti: UK cisder is strong
<Myrtti> ikonia: so I noted...
<Tm_T> kids...
<ikonia> cider even
 * Mez just tried to use his phone as a numeric keypad
<bazhang> useruser periodically says : guuuuuuuuunit
<bazhang> has been warned to stop
<Myrtti> shreddies ♥ 
<bazhang> wonder is shadeslayer is for real
<bazhang> seems to be having problems with everything and all the while suggesting 'it must be hal'
<bazhang> he was talking about configuring his led's to monitor dl speed but cant clear apt cache?
<ikonia> bazhang: I've told him it's not hal 100 times
<bazhang> ikonia, and he has downloaded all of kubuntu-desktop fresh in less than 5 minutes on a 128kbs connection
<ikonia> bazhang: he's a known liar - see BT 
<ikonia> and the message I posted in here the other day 
<bazhang> he is banned in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> seems to be if the bot is to be trusted
<bazhang> gnome is broken, now fixed all of a sudden? he just seems to have taken his trolling to #kubuntu frankly
<bazhang> ie no straight answers, and mysterious configuration changes, all involving hal somehow
<ikonia> bazhang: yes he's banned
<ikonia> bazhang: and after admiting to his lies/ban/dodging/trolling I won't be lifting it for a while
<bazhang> no idea why he is allowed to troll #kubuntu
<ikonia> because one channel does not effect the other 
<bazhang> dont follow that reasoning at all.
<bazhang> he is wasting peoples time and taking up official ubuntu channel resources
<Myrtti> I can't help wondering why ASUS-tek wants to be on -fi
<ikonia> Myrtti: just ignore it
<ikonia> forget about him
 * jussi01 waves
<bazhang> o/
<Myrtti> I'm just intrigued
<ikonia> hello jussi01 
<LjL> Myrtti: you might want to remove the hostname ban that the floodbot automatically set on him, if you want him redirected
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm getting there
<Myrtti> though - he's requesting a cloak at freenode
<Myrtti> which is why I'm redirecting him here
<LjL> ah
<bazhang> too dodge a ban
<LjL> Myrtti: note he changed the nickname now.
<bazhang> er to
<LjL> though that might just be for setting up the alternate
<LjL> bazhang: it looks that way, yes
<Myrtti> LjL: note I put the ban with An7i*!*@*, not An7i!*@*
<LjL> ah right, not a problem then
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC far too long ;-)
<LjL> Myrtti: well maybe, but using sane banmasks shouldn't by itself be a symptom of irc overdose :)
<LjL> what's this CTCP day?
<Myrtti> apparently so
<Myrtti> I wonder if there's some new vulnerability that they're trying to exploit or something
<LjL> maybe... they're just doing versions
<LjL> mind, they could merely be curious as to which clients people are using in a big channel
<LjL> did you see just which cloak an7i got?
<ikonia> no?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> he's not got a cloak according to whois
<ikonia>  /whowas sorry 
<ikonia> what did he get ?
<bazhang>  An7i_2 (n=An7i@unaffiliated/an7i)
<ikonia> is that bad that he got that cloak ?
<Myrtti> [16:57] <+mquin> An7i_2: you are now cloaked
<LjL> ikonia: if he got that to ban evade, yes it is
<LjL> i guess we shall see that
<ikonia> LjL: ahh I didn't know who he was or that he was banned
<LjL> ikonia: /whowas is flawed when people change hostnames
<bazhang> what was he banned for
<LjL> bazhang: CTCP'ing #ubuntu
<bazhang> LjL, ok
<Myrtti> not a major offence, could have been done accidentally
<Myrtti> and I'm fine to let him go if he can explain himself well enough
<LjL> yeah, but what happened in #freenode smells fishy
<bazhang> nothing like shadeslayer
<Myrtti> exactly
<LjL> notice how he said "i want to hide my hostname"
<LjL> and then corrected himself and said "change"
<LjL> Pici managed to use /nick
<LjL> applaud please
<Pici> *thwap*
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> He already has me in PM...
<LjL> Pici: pagan_ i guess?
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> whois pagan_
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> seems like erry
<Pici> hes someone who doesnt know how to use irc
<LjL> ikonia: did NOT manage to use /whois
<LjL> do not applaud please
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> so pagan_ and kiddes are the same guy in #ubuntu
<Pici> Yes. He just nicked to that, congrats
<Pici> um
<bazhang> * [shadelayer] (n=rohan@122.163.124.197): Rohan Garg
<Pici> why is shadeslayer in #ubuntu asking to be banned?
<bazhang> what the heck
<shadelayer> Pici: i joined from testnode
<shadelayer> please ban me
<bazhang> its shadeslayer ban evading
<shadelayer> im not worhty of #ubuntu
<shadelayer> not evading,i wanted to join #kubuntu
<Pici> shadelayer: Then why are you even in #ubuntu?!
<shadelayer> missed the k
<bazhang> you are in there now
<shadelayer> no
<Pici> yes
<shadelayer> i parted
<shadelayer> now?
<bazhang> * shadelayer (n=rohan@122.163.124.197) has joined #kubuntu
<shadelayer> what about now??
<Pici> shadelayer: Why did you join in the first place if you knew you should have been banned??
<bazhang> why are you ban evading again
 * LjL rolls eyes
<shadelayer> im not,i missed the k in kubuntu
<shadelayer> i was /join #kubuntu and i missed the k
<bazhang> that is not true
<LjL> shadelayer: just leave, since you know you're banned
<shadelayer> it was a typo
<shadelayer> i left it already
<LjL> ok, no need for me to ban that IP then
<shadelayer> ill restrain my self
<shadelayer> thanks
 * Pici facepalms
<bazhang> no he wont
<bazhang> just ban him from kubuntu as well
<Pici> Is he supposed to be banned from #kubuntu or not?
<LjL> don't think so
<bazhang> he is trolling there all the livelong day
<bazhang> not yet
<bazhang> ikonia, has some reasoning behind this
<Pici> Well, the next time someone sees something ban/kickworthy in #kubuntu, but doesnt have access there, just mention it here
<bazhang> I have done so throughout the day
<LjL> i see what the problem is
<LjL> he's not in my highlight list for some reason ;)
<LjL> oh look, a minisplit
<LjL> how cute
<Pici> awww
<LjL> uhm, #ubuntu *does* currently forward to -unregged, doesn't it?
<LjL> (no konv can't show that)
<bazhang> xchat shows yes
<Pici>  mode/#ubuntu [+tncLf #ubuntu-unregged]
<LjL> good
<LjL> earlier it looked like >5 nicks joined at the same time, but no one ended up in -unregged
<LjL> [18:04:23] --> javierg has joined this channel (n=javierg@adsl-074-238-058-002.sip.mia.bellsouth.net).
<LjL> this might be "xavierg2003" alias "daemon" who was being a pain with aircrack yesterday
<LjL> although it's bellsouth while he was another ISP, so it might just be name coincidence
<LjL> stdin: you're working on BT logs?
<stdin> LjL: I'm tweaking the web interface slightly, that's all
<stdin> should all still be working though
<LjL> stdin: i'd love it (and i suspect we all would) if logs had nick/host highlighting... *blink blink*
<LjL> (yes, it still works, i just noticed the full/inline thing)
<stdin> LjL: the full log page does, but there's no "nice way" to do it yet
<stdin> just add &highlight=... to the "full" URL
<Pici> When I was playing with django I wrote something that would do it based off of the nick or mask
<stdin> I added the highlight stuff for @banlink
<LjL> stdin: uhm, doesn't seem to work for me, i suppose you mean like &highlight=nickname?
<LjL> Pici: yes but was that one based on supybot or ubot?
<stdin> LjL: wait, it's &mark=... not &highlight
<LjL> ah
<Pici> LjL: supybot, but it was hackish
<stdin> when you do @bansearch you get a ban ID for each ban, you can use that to do @banlink <Ban ID> [<highlight>]
<LjL> stdin: cute, the best is if you could do nickname highlighting even when one is only looking at a hostname ban record - i think you have the infrastructure to do this, given that @mark does remember the full mask for users?
<bazhang> LjL, yes daemon_ was on earlier xavierg2003
<stdin> LjL: it only remembers the hostname for users currently in channels the bot is in
<stdin> if a user quits/parts, it'll do a whois/whowas to try and get it
<LjL> stdin: well it would be very nice if that could end up in the ban info, one way or another (by highlighting in the logs or otherwise)... because of the fact that if an op bans first and kicks later, you won't see the nickname if you search for the ban - and conversely, if an op kicks first and bans later, you won't see the host if you're searching by nick
<LjL> that was always my main gripe about the bt
<stdin> LjL: I recently changed the way that works, all kick/removes should give the full host of the targeted user
<stdin> so searching for the hostmask should return the remove/kick entry too
<LjL> that's cool
<stdin> I say "should", but I'm not 100% ;)
<stdin> it's a pain messing with the BT, as it takes forever to reload itself when I change some code
<bazhang> * rohan (n=rohan@122.163.124.197) has joined #kubuntu
<LjL> stdin: yeah i'm not sure it's actually working. but it's cool that you're working on it anyway.
 * jussi01 waves
 * LjL catches jussi01's arm in the air and nibbles on it
<jussi01> nibbles on it?
<jussi01> o.O
<Pici> Maybe LjL missed lunch/dinner
<LjL> well i didn't want to outright eat it, it might be poisonous or just bad.
<LjL> i don't have lunches
<LjL> i have breakfast at 2pm, and then i have dinner
<stdin> I wish I could get the tracker to reload in less than 5 mins
<LjL> stdin: is it due to what, the big DB? (i wouldn't think so)
<stdin> it's getting the banlist for the channels it's in
<stdin> maybe a bad design decision
<LjL> ah
<LjL> wait, the banlist you mean the bot itself is doing /mode #c b
<LjL> or the banlist from the DB?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> from the server
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> well that shouldn't be *too* cumbersome though...
<LjL> i mean, of course the #ubuntu banlist is pretty long, but the server should send it pretty quickly too
<LjL> of course the fact itself of running /mode #c b for all channels - that takes time, due to throttling
<stdin> I need to make sure it doesn't excess flood
<stdin> the worst is when the bot starts up, as it joins all the channels, gets the user lists and the ban lists
<stdin> and probably has factoid requests
<LjL> stdin: why does it need to do that, anyway? i thought the bot wouldn't really much care about current bans anyway, but it would just use its own stored information (which explains why certain bans are not stored in the tracker in the first place)
<stdin> keeps the tracker in sync, if the bot splits or just dies for some reason then the tracker can become out of sync
<stdin> saying bans that don't exist are in place, or not seeing some bans
<stdin> that just leads to confusion in a day or two when someone searches for something and get the wrong information
<LjL> yes, but i thought that's what actually happens
<LjL> stdin: anyway, perhaps you could turn that into a "delayed" job? for instance, it starts doing it after 5 minutes of being connected, and it does one channel a minute
 * Pici wonders if he ever actually submitted that ubottu bug
 * Pici shrugs
<stdin> LjL: it's one of those things that "I going to do, but didn't" :)
<LjL> stdin: i entirely know the feeling
<stdin> I think I need to update the database structure to do what I want properly...
<stdin> otherwise everything shows up as bans, not kicks
<stdin> and the search seems to fail with only kicks selected
<stdin> oh, and the database is quite large... 178MB
<LjL> stdin: maybe just add an automatic comment to kicks containing the hostmask, and an automatic comment to bans containing the nickname?
<stdin> hmm, that's could work
<LjL> stdin: after all that's just the same thing that i often do manually for kickbans that i really want remembered
<bazhang> daemondeb at it again in +1
<jhass840> Is anyone willing to run the "test" that #ubuntu is requiring me to take, (preferably without crashing my connection to irc.ubuntu.com)?
<jhass840> nevermind
<LjL> err, how can i run the test without "crashing" it i wonder...
<stdin> LjL: the auto-comment thing should be working now
<LjL> nice
<stdin> it's not perfect, but it should work for most cases
<LjL> i'll be testing an auxiliary floodbot-helper bot shortly in #ubuntu - nickname is WatchBot or WatchBot1 - please don't ban
<Pici> What does it do?
<LjL> Pici: it will replace the floodbots' ban-evade warnings (which are completely broken), it already warns on "bad" site links, and i think i'll make it detect proxied hosts
<LjL> Pici: the big difference is that it's not anymore restricted to watching one channel only
<Pici> LjL: Still written in php? (just curious, not making a dig at php (yet))
<LjL> Pici: yes, it's just a fork of the floodbots code
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> Pici: it's something i wanted to implement in the floodbots themselves, but there was a problem - i needed to do things asynchronously, or the bots might lock up for too long
<LjL> Pici: now, there *are* ways to do things asynchronously, but 1) they're annoying 2) there's not way to do DNS requests async, which means you can't look DNSBLs up for a start
<LjL> Pici: and secondly, the floodbots are a bit too tied to working in one channel only. so i thought i'd just split the workload
<Pici> LjL: Sounds good to me
<bazhang> this should be interesting
<Pici> bazhang: mudak?
<bazhang> vs daemondeb
<LjL> Pici, mind giving watchbot +vV in #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
<LjL> Pici (et all), and if you want to test it out, join ##ljl and paste any wicked link you can come up with :)
<Pici> LjL: done
<LjL> Pici: thanks
<bazhang> watchbot kicks on bad links? ie spam and such?
<LjL> bazhang: just join ##ljl and try it :)
<bazhang> by bad links you mean not sfw?
<LjL> bazhang: mostly
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> wow
<LjL> it killed nobody in #ubuntu
<Pici> yay
<LjL> it killed a dozen people in #gentoo
<LjL> my bots are working :)
<Pici> We must have banned them all already
<ikonia> I'm getting fed up of BUGabundo pushing it
<bazhang> whoa nice
<ikonia> effective bot managment gents
<bazhang> that is insane
<bazhang> brilliantly done LjL 
<DaemonDEB> ikonia: So what about the unsolicited traffic?
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: hi DaemonDEB thanks for joining, I didn't want to discuss this in #ubuntu+1 after just making a clear statment about being offtopic in that channel
<DaemonDEB> I've added a wildcard ignore for all ctcp traffic, thank you for reminding me to
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: I version'ed you due to you're behaviour through out the day, you have represeted problematic behaviour throughout the day common to some other known users, I ran a version on you to see if you matched one of the potential other regular "trolls" that are an issue in ubuntu channels
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: if it cause you a problem I apologise 
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: if there is nothing else you're welcome to leave this channel and go back to what you where doing 
<ikonia> bazhang: can you look in #ubuntu-irc please. 
<LjL> nalioth: does ubot3 sync with ubottu's database? (see -irc)
<nalioth> LjL: hourly
<LjL> nalioth: i'm not sure it's doing that, try /msg ubottu !ask-#ubuntu-gr and /msg ubot3 !ask-#ubuntu-gr
<LjL> that was added a few days ago
<nalioth> i don't think ubot3 is setup for channel specific factoids
<LjL> ah
<nalioth> which is why we have !bot-clone (or whatever it is)
<LjL> nalioth: alright, i might see if i can set up mine for channel specific factoids and send it to them, if they can't host one for themselves
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, LjL said: !no pastebin is <alias> paste
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, LjL said: !no pastebin-#ubuntu-gr is <alias> paste-#ubuntu-gr
<nalioth> why not help jpds and I get ours set up as well?
<jpds> Mine has channel specific databases (-se and -vn atm).
<LjL> nalioth: i have no idea how to enable them tbh. they just work for mine.
<LjL> jpds: channel specific *dbs* wouldn't really work well for -gr i think, as they currently only want to have a couple of factoids (ask, paste) in greek and keep the rest in english
<jpds> LjL: Ah, OK.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, LjL said: !paste-english is <alias> paste
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, LjL said: !paste-english is <reply> The pastebin can be found at http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, LjL said: !no paste-english is <reply> The pastebin can be found at http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<LjL> Pricey: you were worried about there being a lot of -read-topic forwards in #ubuntu some days ago - if you look at #ubuntu now, for instance, floodbot2 is on an unbanning campaign on quite a few users he hasn't seen joining for 2 weeks
<Pricey> LjL: ahh good stuff :)
<ubottu> WatchBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist is filling up in #ubuntu: 508)
<LjL> err
<LjL> that's probably not true
<LjL> sorry
<unko> sup guys
<LjL> unko: hi. i need to let you know that #ubuntu is an entirely inappropriate place to advertize other channels (or advertize anything, for that matter)
<LjL> do you think you can abstain from doing that in the future?
<unko> sorry :[
<unko> i didn't know
<LjL> unko: #ubuntu is strictly about Ubuntu support, and nothing else
<LjL> unko: feel free to drop a mention of your channel in #ubuntu-offtopic (ONCE is enough, though, or it just becomes spam)
<unko> ok...thank you for  the warning
<unko> ok thank u
<unko> can i do it just once now?
<LjL> not in #ubuntu
<unko> in the off topic one
<LjL> ok, yes
<unko> thanks
<LjL> unko: when you aren't sure about the channel rules, check "/msg ubottu etiquette" or ask here first
<LjL> other than that, enjoy
<unko> ok thank you very much
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops unko Spammed twice an invitiation to join his channel in #ubuntu, was muted, said he won't do it again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bruce89> ah
<bruce89> I don't appreciate being insulted, if they had stopped, so would I
<LjL> bruce89
<LjL> you just don't leave the channel saying "bloody arse"
<LjL> AFTER having been warned about !language two minutes before
<bruce89> true, but I am very upset
<LjL> and i don't care
<bruce89> charming
<LjL> you either can respect the rules, or if you're too upset to, then you leave and go for a walk
<LjL> if you are unable to understand you're too upset to be on irc, then don't be
<bruce89> well, I don't mean to swear
<bruce89> but being attacked is not fair
<LjL> bruce89: exactly, how were you insulted, after i had given the !stop?
<bruce89> I was called a troll and various things
<bruce89> I am most certainly not
<LjL> the word "troll" never appears after me giving !stop
<bruce89> I don't care
<LjL> ah, you don't?
<LjL> ok
<LjL> then find another channel
<LjL> bye
<bruce89> I have
<bruce89> but I have to say that this lack of compassion is unreasonable
<LjL> bruce89, as i said, not being able to respect rules after being told to is not acceptable in these channels.
<LjL> you just stated that you don't care about that.
<LjL> so long.
<bruce89> well, for that, I'm sorry
<LjL> no, you aren't sorry
<LjL> [00:49:02] <LjL> bruce89: exactly, how were you insulted, after i had given the !stop?
<LjL> [00:49:25] <bruce89> I was called a troll and various things
<LjL> [00:49:41] <bruce89> I am most certainly not
<LjL> [00:49:44] <LjL> the word "troll" never appears after me giving !stop
<LjL> [00:50:29] <bruce89> I don't care
<LjL> if you were sorry you wouldn't say this
<bruce89> I can read above thank you
<LjL> and, for context
<LjL> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<LjL> i think that's pretty clear. it tells you to stop.
<LjL> you didn't.
<LjL> everyone else dropped it after i gave that.
<LjL> you didn't.
<bruce89> fair enough
<bruce89> I find things far to heavy handed anyway
<LjL> that's your prerogative to think it's that way
<bruce89> you see, that's how you're supposed to take someone's opinion
<bruce89> instead of saying you're wrong, and are therefore a troll who must be banished
<LjL> i didn't ban you because of that
<LjL> i did ban you because i warned that the argument in #ubuntu-offtopic had to STOP, and if not, further action would be taken
<LjL> everyone else stopped. you did not. further action was taken.
<bruce89> well, that's what led to me being rather annoyed
<LjL> plain and simple
<LjL> what, specifically?
<bruce89> I do tend to ramble on mind you
<bruce89>  bruce89: what experience?  all I've seen of you is you whining and bitching about stuff that isn't a problem
<popey> bruce89: is this discussion really a worthwhile use of yours and LjLs time right now?
<bruce89> <snuxoll> bruce89: I don't care what you contribute, this channel is here so ubuntu users can have a place to discuss various things, and you're just being a little troll
<bruce89> I have loads of time
<LjL> no, sorry, you still don't get my point i think
<LjL> i don't care what happened before i gave !stop
<LjL> when i gave !stop, that meant i felt that the discussion had turned into a flamewar
<LjL> (which it most certainly had)
<LjL> so it had to stop.
<bruce89> fine, <snuxoll> bruce89: then welcome to my /ignore, it's usually a pretty lonely place
<bruce89> <snuxoll> bruce89: must you continue whining?
<bruce89> both of which were after
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-21
<LjL> i know what they were after, yes
<LjL> [00:42:54] <bruce89> I don't like to be insulted, I just want my opinions respected
<bruce89> doesn't matter
<LjL> [00:43:40] <bruce89> I'm sad that Ubuntu has turned into Arch
<LjL> [00:44:01] <snuxoll> bruce89: must you continue whining?
<bruce89> I don't think I'll bother with -offtopic anyway
<LjL> (which really was a hint to !stop)
<bruce89> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bruce89> you must understand it is hardly nice to be insulted and accused like that
<LjL> we're running in circles here.
<LjL> if in a bunch of days you feel like you'd like to join #ubuntu-offtopic again, please give us a ping here.
<bruce89> shouldn't have thought so
<LjL> bruce89: if right now you don't have any further questions for this channel, please part and come back later when you do
<bruce89> lovely
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops bruce89 Way too argumentative for my liking. I had noticed that during the past days in #ubuntu-offtopic, too. He'll be unbanned when he shows he'll play by the rules no matter how "upset" he may be about anything.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !LjL is has factoid
<Myrtti> the cake is not a lie!
<Myrtti> I haz caek.
<jussi01> There is no spoon...
<jussi01> err... cake
<Flannel> LjL: cinnamon roll
<LjL> Flannel: wait, what?
<Flannel> LjL: in #u, you've got a cinnamon roll
<LjL> oh right
<LjL> yay, watchbot got its first real hit
<Flannel> Apparently ops know all of the answers
<LjL> Flannel: how can you get to know all the answers?
<elky> LjL, watchbot?
<Flannel> LjL: I don't know when Ubuntu is going to have ipod support.
<LjL> elky: yeah, extension to floodbots that ended up being its own bot. you can join ##ljl and post any dodgy link to try it.
<Flannel> er, iphone support, even.
<elky> are you using the wikileaks watch lists? :P
<bazhang> ikonia, you were referring to zenitur I am guessing
<LjL> elky: nope, opendns.com... besides, how could you even *know* about the wikileaks list? i thought that was a $11000 fine for you to know about it :P
<Flannel> eventy hundred dollars?
<LjL> Flannel: that's what i read (not really for knowing about it, but for linking to it - or any other site blacklisted by the oz firewall)
<bazhang> * [breakmyfall] (i=breakmyf@5.dollar.sucky.sucky.at.shellium.org): BreakMyFaLL  okay?
<LjL> bazhang: there's quite a few users from shellium lately
<bazhang> LjL, ahem the bit preceding shellium I meant (since we had kavity get a vhost for much less)
<LjL> bazhang: i dunno, i'm not the one to be fascist about hostnames (although i'll certainly keep a special eyes on vhosts like those)
<bazhang> :0
<LjL> bazhang: it's just a hostname, in theory it's not even you deciding it. although of course it is in case of shell vhosts.
<bazhang> LjL, good point
<bazhang> I was agnostic on kavity tbh
<bazhang> he was arguing about cursing in -ot and then we noticed it
<LjL> bazhang: i won't really hide the fact that i'm not quite in agreement with some ops over extremely strict usermask policing. (such as banning "jesus", meh.)
<bazhang> * [Netham46] (n=ubuntu@unaffiliated/netham45): purple trolling?
<LjL> netham reminds me of something
<bazhang> <Netham46> justin__: I personally avoid Linux like a plague for my web servers, they're all IIS. I moved from Linux a couple years ago, and I've had no issues since. :)
<LjL> bazhang: uhm, he's been a long-time user, he doesn't "seem" like a troll from skimming the logs
<LjL> or - perhaps he does seem like one. subtly though.
<bazhang> he said he is rebooting, yet only left #ubuntu (ie still on freenode)
<LjL> bazhang: he's got Netham45 in ##windows, too, although i wasn't on ##windows
<bazhang> LjL, just the 'oh usb-creator is broken, no wonder I dont use linux, windows server is great, etc'
<bazhang> seems like a load of fud to me
<LjL> so cross-trolling, uhm
<bazhang> still on freenode (ie not rebooted)
<bazhang> shades of slayer
<LjL> bazhang: i left a @mark about him. what about shades of slayer, is that some reference to shadeslayer...?
<bazhang> LjL, yeah, subtle (or notso at times) trolling
<bazhang> suddenly his gnome and cdrom is fixed miraculously at the last moment
<bazhang> after literally days of 'it must be hal' it not mounting in kde
<LjL> bazhang et al: i'm going to bed, if watchbot starts behaving very badly for any reason, just ban
<Flannel> LjL: sounds good.
<bazhang> LjL, okay (in #ubuntu)
<ubottu> musikgoat|main called the ops in #ubuntu (Germanaz0)
<elky> mr spammer is back as daemonfc again
<tritium> elky: where?
<elky> -ot
<tritium> oh
<elky> yeah, you're the smart one who steers clear of there
<elky> tonyyarusso, ^^
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> Wth is the purpose of Watchbot?
<ubottu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tritium> taken care of
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, lfs is <reply> LFS is Linux From Scratch, a Linux distribution (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/), not to be confused with !LTS which stands for "Long Term Support".
<Flannel> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<ikonia> don't see the point of that factoid
 * jussi01 waves sleepily to ikonia
 * jussi01 is somewhat hungover...
<ikonia> join the club
<ikonia> I'm about to go and get my car from the gargage and pickup a new amp
<ikonia> just waiting for my lift to go and pick it up
<jussi01> I should clean today... lets see how that goes.
<ikonia> @bansearch BUGabundo
<ubottu> No matches found for bugabundo!n=bugabund@bl6-230-81.dsl.telepac.pt in any channel
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> ahhh right so he's ban dodging
<jussi01> where?
<ikonia> +1
<ikonia> I banned him last night - had a discussion with him and told him the ban would be for the weekend due to his attitude in pm 
<ikonia> so straight after I go go bed - he's back in on a new IP 
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu+1 bugabundo  ban dodging as soon as my back was turned in +1
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * jussi01 waves to Hobbsee!!!
<ikonia> it's Hobbsee 
<bazhang> Hobbsee, !!
<Nafallo> Hoooooobsee
<Myrtti> *burp*
<Myrtti> caek
 * topyli joins ikonia's club
<ikonia> my club ?
<topyli> the hangover club you founded with jussi01
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> ikonia, you were referring to zenitur in -irc?
<ikonia> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> ikonia, just getting the lowdown now
<jussi01> wow, I just cleaned the fridge...bleh
<ikonia> nice
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3372596780/
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3372596788/
<jussi01> the cake is still a lie...
<jussi01> :P
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (tarfart)
<bazhang> whoa
<Tm_T> nice, chanserv got slow on me
<jussi01> panos4ever: do you understand why you were forwarded here?
<bazhang> panos4ever, never type that
<panos4ever> ok
<bazhang> panos4ever, not even in anger or as a joke
<panos4ever> yeah yeah
<panos4ever> i know
<bazhang> panos4ever, new users might try to run it
<panos4ever> :(
<Tm_T> panos4ever: you know and you still did that
<panos4ever> i didnt know that if i tell this like that
<panos4ever> i would be banned
<Tm_T> panos4ever: that is not the point
<panos4ever> kkk
<panos4ever> sorry
<panos4ever> plz can u disban me?
<Tm_T> panos4ever: the point is you possibly harm other users, that's the thing you should be worry
<bazhang> it was wrong
<bazhang> Never type that.
<panos4ever> disban plz?
<jussi01> Tm_T: I got to run, feel free to sort this as you see fit
<Tm_T> "plz" and "u" (:
<Tm_T> jussi01: will do son
<panos4ever> for me???
<bazhang> I think he should have time to reflect on this
<bazhang> !coc | panos4ever 
<ubottu> panos4ever: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Tm_T> panos4ever: ok, heres the thing, please don't say anything that can be dangerous in that way in support channels, ever
<bazhang> !guidelines | panos4ever 
<ubottu> panos4ever: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> read those panos4ever 
<panos4ever> ok i will be back
<Tm_T> panos4ever: read those links and meet us when you have read them fully with thought
<Hobbsee> heya!
<bazhang> panos4ever, please dont idle here
<panos4ever> i am here
<bazhang> !idle | panos4ever 
<ubottu> panos4ever: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> panos4ever, please exit the channel
<Myrtti> could someone take the forward off?
<bazhang> I would if I could
<jussi01> done
<bazhang> he just PM'ed me asking for all the links. No attitude just wanted the links.
<bazhang> should he come back in a couple of days? or longer
<Myrtti> !coc > panos4ever
<Myrtti> bah
<bazhang> he has them 
<jussi01> bazhang: 24H. imho
<Myrtti> I forget doing it like that makes ubotwo send them too
<bazhang> jussi01, okay
<jussi01> bazhang: its just he knew it was wrong, and got frustrated. needs to cool down. 
<bazhang> jussi01, what he did was wrong; tarfart was really foul though (not a defense, but understandable that he would be upset)
<bazhang> and he was asked to stop with the language more than once
<bazhang> ie tarfart
<bazhang> ah tarfart is now in #ubuntu
<bazhang> BUGabundo, how may we help you
<jussi01> ikonia: ;)
<bazhang> he is ban dodging in #kubuntu
<BUGabundo> good morning
<bazhang> jussi01, tarfart
<BUGabundo> hi bazhang
<BUGabundo> I was brought here automaticly
<BUGabundo> I guess it was to do with ikonia ban on me
<jussi01> bazhang: I only kicked him.
<bazhang> jussi01, I see
<BUGabundo> he says I delebirate changed my IP to access #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> watching though. 
<BUGabundo> when I had no control of the router, where I was last night
<bazhang> he was really foul, and seemingly trolling
<BUGabundo> please visit the channel and ask further opionins
<BUGabundo> many others can see this a single side vision
<bazhang> BUGabundo, this was about advertising a channel iirc
<BUGabundo> I'll shut up now, and be availble to your questions
<bazhang> BUGabundo, so why not take a short while off (as he suggested the weekend)
<BUGabundo> bazhang: humm I did... I did not enter the # on purposed
<bazhang> BUGabundo, then we can put it behind us
<BUGabundo> pidgin as it set as autologin
<BUGabundo> for me its all good
<BUGabundo> I gave ikonia all the will he could
<bazhang> BUGabundo, see you after the weekend then
<BUGabundo> did not pursue anything on this mather anymore
<bazhang> <tarfart> hix the crack tool
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> BUGabundo, please part the channel and see you on Monday
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<bazhang> alteregoa, how may we help you
<alteregoa> i added ushare
<alteregoa> but this stuff scans the whole root
<alteregoa> aprox 10tb, and that takes forever
<bazhang> alteregoa, this is not a support channel you realize
<alteregoa> ah
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support
<alteregoa> if i join ubuntu it forwarss me to this channel
<alteregoa> #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<alteregoa> i try to log on another fn server
<alteregoa> still the same 
<bazhang> you are banned in #ubuntu and forwarded here
<bazhang> do you recall why you were banned?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> it was like 4 months ago
<bazhang> 10 days ago by the ban records
<alteregoa> ok so i log in with my shell
<bazhang> alteregoa, ban evade?
<alteregoa> i pasted a website containing a dude talking crap
<alteregoa> that was harassing a few ppls
<bazhang> alteregoa, better to resolve this with the operator who banned you then ban evade
<bazhang> ban evasion is against freenode policy and could lead to you being banned from the server altogether
<alteregoa> i don't remember the op, cause he klined me
<bazhang> alteregoa, klined? are you certain?
<alteregoa> yes
<bazhang> alteregoa, then you should ask in #freenode and disconnect
<alteregoa> ok i ask there
<jussi01> wow.... seems a lovely guy
<jussi01> ...
<jussi01> grumble... why doesnt this game in crossover detect I have the cd in :/
<bazhang> which game jussi01 ?
<jussi01> heroes of might and magic 3...
<jussi01> :D
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> keep s telling me to put the cd in and restart the game... kinda annoying...
<bazhang> its rated as gold/platinum in the wine appdb
<bazhang> never had much luck with the free crossover, much better with wine tbh
<jussi01> eah, must be doing something worng. not sure what thogh...
<jussi01> wonder were it looks for the cd...
<jussi01> i have a real version of crossover, and if it works with wine, it should work with crossover
<bazhang> true; just had better luck with wine
<bazhang> the free version is the real version afaik
<bazhang> same problem with fallout 2 (cant find cd)
<jussi01> bazhang: "free" version?
<bazhang> jussi01, yep; they gave it away on one day only.
<bazhang> full unlocked version, free
<jussi01> ahh, yeah, thats the real version. but I wouldnt refer to it as the "free" version....
<jussi01> you confuse people
<bazhang> s/people/person/
<bazhang> :)
<jussi01> no, I meant people... ;)
<bazhang> legal, free, non-pirated version :)
<jussi01> it isnt a free version, its still being sold, and it was just given away for one day. 
<topyli> i downloaded crossover and office and the gaming thing that day too, but have yet to find use for them :)
<popey> heh
<bazhang> tarfart is mixing versions and installing via dpkg and claims he is in dependency hell
<topyli> free software is enough so far :)
<bazhang> more expletives in #kubuntu
<topyli> copying music to phone from a samba share over wifi over usb 1.0 is not very fast :(
<topyli> usb 1.1, whatever
<jussi01> topyli: heheh...no
<topyli> hrm wifi claims to be 18Mb/s though
<topyli> the usb is probably the bottleneck
<topyli> or the phone
<topyli> well the samba server is a wippies router too with a usb drive. that's probably not the fastest possible server either
<topyli> i have built the slowest possible system!
<bazhang> ugh
<topyli> well i guess i could replace one of those links with infrared
<bazhang> BUGabundo, hi
<bazhang> BUGabundo, thought we agreed you would come back on Monday
<BUGabundo> pidgin auto login
<BUGabundo> once I started the laptop
<BUGabundo> to give my linux class
<BUGabundo> exiting now
<gnomefreak> bazhang: what did he do? i work closely with him so just wondering
<ikonia> BUGabundo's excuse of auto join does not cut it with me
<ikonia> he stayed in the channel for over 3 hours knowing he was banned
<bazhang> gnomefreak, advertised in a channel after being warned not to, then ban evaded to compound it
<ikonia> gnomefreak: are you referering to BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> ikonia: yes
<bazhang> ikonia, actually in this case I believe him
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks
<ikonia> bazhang why did he stay in the channel for 3 hours talking knowing he was banned
<bazhang> ikonia, ie the auto join
<gnomefreak> what channel?
<bazhang> ikonia, am referring to right now
<bazhang> #1
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he keeps making little minor foul ups, which are fine, but when he is prodded about them he gets attitude and trys to argue
<bazhang> err +
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he also keeps advertising random links/talks/groups in channels
<ikonia> gnomefreak: and when he's asked to stop he plays dumb about it
<gnomefreak> :( thats not good
<ikonia> then tries to be clever
<ikonia> asking if I'm a bot etc etc
<ikonia> when he knows quite well I'm not
<ikonia> and as you can see - makes excuses for things
<ikonia> "my client is auto joinining" - then why did you stay in the channel for hours talking knowing you where banned
<gnomefreak> how did he get in under a ban?
<bazhang> bruce89's comments of a day ago make more sense in light of checking the ban tracker
<ikonia> I did it on IP as he sometimes uses _bugaundo or bugabundu_laptop 
<ikonia> he changed his IP 
<ikonia> which hasn't changed for 3 weeks
<ikonia> but on the night of the ban - changed magically 3 hours later
<ikonia> and his client auto joined on that same night 3 hours after I'd left
<ikonia> and he stayed talking 
<ikonia> all a magical co-incidence 
<ikonia> he's not dumb - he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> infact he's far from dumb
<bazhang> talk to him on Monday then
<gnomefreak> that would do it, well im still on the fence with that but he is a nice guy so i had to ask
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he's a great guy, and puts in a good ammount of effort in +1
<ikonia> no argument there
<gnomefreak> i will talk to him most likely monday since im only here to fix one of my branches and do email, im sure asac will have other work for me
 * Myrtti grunts at BUGabundo
<ikonia> Myrtti: a grunt
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it's nothing major, he just needs to stop arguing every point with pathetic detail
<ikonia> gnomefreak: the ban dodging has not impressed me though, as I said he's not dumb so he knows/knew what he was doing
<gnomefreak> im sure he did. but really wish he didnt
<Myrtti> ikonia, gnomefreak: http://www.qaiku.com/home/myrtti/show/1de12eedce7b37412ee11deb88aab3274b6c4a1c4a1/
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thanks
<gnomefreak> i see pink ;) witha  few turtles
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: roll downwards to his comments
<Myrtti> he's full of that
<Myrtti> there's a strong dislike of him around
<Myrtti> hob bs ee and I have some details, but in general... well. I think his attitude in life and people in general needs a bit of adjustment
<Myrtti> that's something that we can't cure, but still
<gnomefreak> ok now that is not good
<Myrtti> it's not the first time that
<ikonia> Myrtti: is qaiku lke twitter
<Myrtti> ikonia: it's like Jaiku pre-GoogleAppengine
<Myrtti> ikonia: identi.ca will kick ass with the next release of laconica
<Myrtti> it'll have the same threaded conversations like Jaiku, brightkite, facebook and qaiku
<gnomefreak> well thst explains the bot question but not likley other things
<ikonia> gnomefreak: what explains the bot question ?
<Myrtti> is the bot a she, I presume
<gnomefreak> ikonia: your away message
<popey> Myrtti: all bots are female
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I set that after his question
<Myrtti> he joined in to -women last night because maco has been mentioning it on her blogpost
<ikonia> at least I think I did 
<Myrtti> he's creeping out maco as well
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> I think I'll go and clean my car now its back from the garage and play with my new amp :)
<popey> clean cars are overrated
<popey> :)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i dont have full logs of channel and god knows i dont want to see them after what i read on the link above. at least not today, it makes me want to do something bad ;)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: well don't - it will get sorted
<ikonia> popey: this thing needs a clean bad 
<bazhang> he is not nearly bad as many many others
<bazhang> that are being given free pass after free pass ad infinitum
<popey> bazhang: i cringe when i see his email on ubuntu lists :(
<gnomefreak> hell i wold him sortly after i joined i wasnt there to help i was just wondering
<popey> wondering how confrontational he's going to be before I open the mail, I'm usually not surprised
<bazhang> popey, meet asustek and groovyorange then get back to me
<bazhang> not to mention shadeslayer
<popey> just because someone is more of an asshat than someone else, that doesn't diminish the asshatery of the first proponent
<bazhang> this is way beyond that
<popey> ok
<bazhang> bugabundo is a jerk and was wrong, no doubt
<bazhang> those others are serious menaces
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> i do need to get me one of those auto away for just PMs
<bazhang> I think two days is too short tbh
<bazhang> ie i k o n i a ' s ban
<bazhang> but asustek/etc and groovyorange need permabans
<gnomefreak> hes ok with waiting the 2 days
 * gnomefreak never heard of them
<bazhang> count yourself fortunate then
 * gnomefreak wonders why asac is in +1 he tries to avoid chanlles outside dev channels
<gnomefreak> spell sucks today
<gnomefreak> ing
<LjL> how's watchbot doing?
<bazhang> grate!
<popey> gnomefreak: 13:21:42 < asac_the_2nd> anyone has font issues ;)?
<popey> 13:21:52 < asac_the_2nd> e.g. after recent upgrade
<popey> 13:21:57 < asac_the_2nd> if so, let me know!
<popey> ^^ thats why
<bazhang> ubuntu member operative gone bad
<bazhang> ban evasion!
<LjL> any false positives at all with watchbot? if not, i think i can make it call real ops
<bazhang> LjL, none so far ^^
<LjL> uhm, i'm not so sure
<LjL> [06:30] <WatchBot1> !fakeops | J-_ posted link to Photo sharing,Nudity site in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> is aspoor giving exceptionally poor advice?
<LjL> [06:35] <WatchBot1> !fakeops | tonyyarusso posted link to Photo sharing,Nudity site in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> these don't look good
<LjL> unless tony and j have gone bad too ;)
<bazhang> 'too'
<bazhang> :/
<LjL> like asac!
<bazhang> riight
<gnomefreak> popey: thanks, i know that issue all too well :)
<popey> :)
<popey> ditto, jaunty nearly poked my eyes out with the massive fonts today
<gnomefreak> popey: that was 3rd upload for it as i recall
<gnomefreak> that was PPA i think the 2 fixes were pushed to
<LjL> ok, so, what i've done to watchbot now
<LjL> 1) whitelist deviantart and imageshack
<LjL> 2) not warn if a site is in the "photo sharing" category, even though it's in other "bad" categories
<LjL> i don't have any.
<LjL> not at all.
<space_cadet> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> space_cadet called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<LjL> space_cadet: err, YES?
<space_cadet> why
<LjL> no, first question is mine
<space_cadet> because someone was telling me to go somewhere else, when my problem is with ubuntu
<LjL> why the HELL did you just call !ops?
<space_cadet> not ubuntu+1
<space_cadet> because u banned me for NO reason
<LjL> then you know what happens if a man makes mistakes?
<LjL> they'll probably do them again.
<LjL> loser.
<LjL> make jrib run out of the channel, yeah, good way to remain in there for long.
<Gary> handbags at dawn
<space_cadet> Help
<mneptok> Please state the nature of the medical emergency.
<space_cadet> Ljl has been abusing power
<LjL> yes, you're being oppressed
<LjL> space_cadet: what's the output of your "lsb_version -a"?
<mneptok> I am programmed for basic channel health maintenance and monitoring tasks.
<LjL> lsb_release -a, even
<space_cadet> not found
<LjL> space_cadet: try lsb_release -a, i mixed commands up
<space_cadet> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<space_cadet> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<space_cadet> Release:	8.10
<space_cadet> Codename:	intrepid
<bazhang> calling ops in the -ops channel is not a good way to gain credibility of being oppressed
<space_cadet> i was explaining to scunizi that i HAD 9.04 on my machine before and there were problems between the nvidia drivers and the x
<space_cadet> and was asking if the 180 drivers had the same problem
<LjL> space_cadet: so jrib misunderstood you as using alpha when you were not?
<space_cadet> yes
<LjL> space_cadet: and how did you react?
<space_cadet> and I was a little rude to him because he kept telling me to go to #ubuntu+1
<space_cadet> specifically, I told him to "butt out"
<bazhang> quite rude
<bazhang> in fact
<LjL> you mean this
<space_cadet> because he hadn't read the context of the conversation
<LjL> [15:28:49] <jrib> !jaunty | space_cadet
<LjL> [15:28:49] <ubottu> space_cadet: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> [15:29:07] <space_cadet> askthebot > jrib
<LjL> and this
<LjL> [15:29:35] <jrib> space_cadet: jaunty help in #ubuntu+1, not here
<LjL> [15:29:45] <space_cadet> jrib butt out
<LjL> ?
<space_cadet> yes that.
<LjL> and were those the only instances where jrib told you to go to #ubuntu+1?
<space_cadet> it's interesting how they flame you for just mentioning 9x
<space_cadet> but never get into trouble
<bazhang> its the wrong channel
<bazhang> they are not 'flaming you'
<space_cadet> yes they are, because my issue at hand was not with 9.04 it is with 8.10
<space_cadet> so it is irrelevant 
<LjL> space_cadet, were those the only instances where jrib told you to go to #ubuntu+1?
<space_cadet> yes
<LjL> so in essence
<LjL> he misunderstood you
<LjL> and instead of explaining that to him
<LjL> you first gave him an unwarranted !askthebot
<LjL> and then told him to "butt out" in second instance
<LjL> well, i need to be off right now, but i'm sure the other ops here can deal with the issue
<space_cadet> might I present this
<space_cadet> <space_cadet> Because I know that when I was back in the dev chain and 9.04 installed automagically, i didn't have nvidia drivers because they conflicted with X...  Has that problem been resolved?
<space_cadet> <jrib> !jaunty | space_cadet
<space_cadet> if anyone was following the conversation like jrib appeared to be, they would have understood the context that sentence was written in.
<space_cadet> ^^ this was directly after scunizi told  me to add the medibuntu repo's and install the 180 drivers for nvidia
<bazhang> space_cadet, I saw the whole thing live. no need for 'context'
<bazhang> space_cadet, you were unnecessarily rude.
<space_cadet> in my defence so was jrib
<bazhang> space_cadet, not so.
<bazhang> space_cadet, the number of people talking about jaunty in the wrong channel these days is astounding.
<gnomefreak> with as many people on IRC there is bound to be misunderstandings since not everyone speaks english as a first language. but im not in this
<bazhang> all of us immediately suggest that channel.
<space_cadet> exactly, 
<space_cadet> that's what's rude
<bazhang> not out of rudeness.
<bazhang> No.
<space_cadet> it appears to be rude from my end, 
<space_cadet> that is why i responded the way I did
<bazhang> you are making this  a big issue.
<bazhang> when it need not be.
<bazhang> you mention jaunty, you will get that link
<bazhang> that is the same for every_one.
<space_cadet> if I am taking too much of your time, just tell me and I will leave, although i would like to resolve this, and will apologize to jrib 
<space_cadet> I understand I was rude
<bazhang> just to clarify, he was not rude.
<bazhang> we all do that to every one who mentions jaunty in the wrong channel.
<bazhang> practically half of what I say in #kubuntu and #ubuntu are that.
<bazhang> it is almost exactly one month from final release.
<space_cadet> i agree, however, it may appear rude to someone that is not talking about jaunty per se, but just mentioning it because it relates.
<space_cadet> but no, jrib was not being rude.
<bazhang> heh
<space_cadet> i was
<bazhang> then you need to grow much thicker skin, because busy channels such as ubuntu, will all the crosstalk can lead to mis-understandings.
<space_cadet> yes.
<bazhang> okay great
<bazhang> space_cadet, did you re join ubuntu?
<space_cadet> yep.    thx
<space_cadet> and i apologized to jrib 
 * mneptok deactivates
<bazhang> okay then someone must have removed your ban.
<bazhang> just checking :)
<mneptok> umm ...
<mneptok> 10:35 -!- space_cadet [n=space_ca@71.238.149.33] has left #ubuntu-ops [requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye"]
<bazhang> no?
<mneptok> 10:41 -!- space_cadet [n=space_ca@c-98-209-16-81.hsd1.mi.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> why the 2 different hostmasks?
<space_cadet> umm...
<bazhang> ban evasion?
<bazhang> while in -ops
<space_cadet> guilty.
<mneptok> i detect elevated stress levels.
<space_cadet> not any more actually.
<space_cadet> my quarrels have been resolved.
<mneptok> i was speaking for myself. ban evasion makes me really, really unhappy.
<space_cadet> although if further action is needed, i will not evade again.
<mneptok> you will not evade again regardless of what is needed.
<space_cadet> that's what I meant to say.
<mneptok> and yeah, THAT is unfriendly. jrib got nothin' on me.
<space_cadet> well, do what you think is best. (not sarcasm)
<mneptok> all of us use Ubuntu IRC namespace solely at the discretion of the greater community. there are some soft rules about what topics get discussed in what channels.
<mneptok> there are some much, MUCH harder rules about ban evasion.
<mneptok> these things are not enforced at whim. they serve a purpose. and no one is above the rules simply because of how they feel at the time.
<mneptok> twice now you have shoved the rules aside due to personal exigency. that's some stellar community focus.
<mneptok> that though in your mind is all the action i am going to take.
<mneptok> *thought
<space_cadet> is there a link somewhere to the full rules?
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<space_cadet> ty
<mneptok> i'd also like you to look at this channel log
<mneptok> (sorry for the mini-flood):
<mneptok> 10:35 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL] by ChanServ
<mneptok> 10:35 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@71.238.149.33] by LjL
<mneptok> 10:35 -!- space_cadet [n=space_ca@71.238.149.33] has left #ubuntu-ops [requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye"]
<mneptok> 10:35 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL] by LjL
<mneptok> 10:39 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL] by ChanServ
<mneptok> 10:39 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@71.238.149.33] by LjL
<mneptok> so you see, your evasion wasn't even necessary.
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> well again, ty 4 the info, 
<space_cadet> hopefully my 8.10 problem is resolved, 
<space_cadet> but I must reboot to find out....   (I also bookmarked the nfo u gave me)
<mneptok> i think that's the least of your issues with Ubuntu at this point.
<space_cadet> i think the issues presented have nothing to do with ubuntu
<space_cadet> they have to do with anger management
<mneptok> then you need to read the Code Of Conduct more carefully.
<space_cadet> bookmarked it. will read it upon reboot.
<mneptok> Ubuntu ain't just ones and zeroes.
<space_cadet> sorry for all the drama guys.
<bazhang> masterfully done good sir
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<bazhang> I had no idea what to do there.
<mneptok> i couldn't find my lighter, so ...
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> wild
<bazhang> okay that was insane
<gnomefreak> #ot has a chance of going very very bad
<bazhang> I left for 5 minutes and that happens :/
<gnomefreak> its all good im there and watching while i cant do much else at this time
<bazhang> ikanobbori may need a wake-up call
<bazhang> some very unpleasant language from him
<gnomefreak> i agree 
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that part until i scrolled
<gnomefreak> go figure i stopped watching because they were being good than that happens.
<bazhang> its mostly just ikanobori
<bazhang> groovyorange and icebuntu/etc have stayed away
<jussi01> ikonia: you around?
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> jussi01: yes, here I am 
 * jussi01 points ikonia to pm...
<bazhang> enough trollwatching in -ot for me, night all
<gnomefreak> bazhang: night
<LjL> i'm around now
<LjL> was anyone watching -ot when Cobalt left with an expletive?
<LjL> was he justified in doing so?
<LjL> meh, emma flooding #ubuntu
<LjL> She Should Know Better
<JosefAssad> so, I'm connected to freenode on port 8001 and I'm still not allowed in #ubuntu
<LjL> yes you are
<LjL> when the bot told you to "please wait a couple of minutes"
<LjL> it meant that you had to kindly wait a couple of minutes
<LjL> now, it's just told you that you can presently rejoin
<JosefAssad> The meaning of wait a couple of minutes wasn't something I'd been having trouble interpreting.
<JosefAssad> I did ask the bot to test me quite a while ago to no avail. I see it works now.
<LjL> JosefAssad: i see. well it's worked this time
<LjL> JosefAssad: sorry if there's been any inconvenience
<JosefAssad> I hope the rest of your community are smarter than me. Cheers.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (hotgirlcandy9023)
<Gary> klined
<LjL> yeah, the viole(n)t highlights in several channels hinted to that fact
<LjL> factoid proposal: !list is <reply> No, this is not THAT kind of channel. Move along.
<mneptok> counter proposal: alias it to !mirrors
<LjL> counter proposal: just auto-ban the people using it
<LjL> especially if they come from .it
<mneptok> agreed. next item?
<LjL> the -it bot actually says "this is not a file sharing channel" if you do !list...
<mneptok> does it whisper it, snake-like, with a Sicilian accent?
<jussi01> mneptok: stop airing your fantasies :P
<LjL> mneptok: imma not shorre whatte yerre implayinga
<ikonia> I see BUGabundo is trying yet another IP address
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Roozbeh|Away about away
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-22
<reduz> what's this? why am i being sent here? i don't understand all this broken dcc stuff
<bazhang> LjL, cobalt being justified? not really as just moments before ikanobori was really way worse and he said nary a peep.
<bazhang> aubade was just being , well, a bit too frank
<reduz> i can't join #unbutu, why is this? my router can't be upgaded further, i just disconnected and reconnected because my isp sucks
<Flannel> reduz: Read the topic of the channel you're sent to when you try and join #ubuntu
<Flannel> The link there gives you a page with other methods besides just update your firmwar
<Flannel> e
<gnomefreak> bazhang: he/she was like that this morning just not as bad IIRC
<reduz> Flannel, says it's not able to test me
<LjL> bazhang: i think i might have fixed the attitudes of both cobalt and aubade anyway
<LjL> i've been very catalising.
<LjL> catalystic
<LjL> catalizering.
<LjL> that.
<bazhang> oh permabans
<LjL> reduz is not banned from #ubuntu to my knowledge
<Flannel> LjL: bansearch says so
<LjL> bansearch might say so, but the channel's banlist doesn't...
<LjL> at least not by nick
<Flannel> Hmmm
<bazhang> floodbots seem to
<Flannel> you're right.  Removed March 22.  Why is BT inconsistent?
<reduz> LjL, well but i can't join, it sends me to #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> hmm
<bazhang> wait LjL you really did the cattle-eratization thing with them.
<Flannel> reduz: Try getting tested again.
<LjL> bazhang: i what?
<reduz> Flannel, i just get malformed requests
<LjL> yeah, you aren't vulnerable at this time
<LjL> but i just don't see you in the banlist
<Flannel> reduz: try #ubuntu now
<reduz> great, thanks
<bazhang> LjL, you didnt ban cobalt nor aubade from what I can tell
<gnomefreak> change port # for freenode and call it a day
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He's already fixed the vuln.
<LjL> bazhang: no, i talked to them both
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ah
<LjL> i dunno about reduz
<Flannel> Just needed to get tested, etc.
<LjL> i can swear he wasn't in the banlist
<LjL> which is confirmed by the fact that the bot set -b reduz!*@*
<LjL> not -b reduz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> might be server desync, though
<LjL> kornbluth (iirc) was desynced some days ago
<Flannel> actually,
<Flannel> 17:07 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b reduz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic] by FloodBot3
<Flannel> That was 7 minutes ago.
<LjL> oooh...
<Flannel> (at the same time he originally asked for the test, and was reported as not a known victim)
<Flannel> so... some bug there
<Flannel> Er, apparently a second test?
<Flannel> Ah!  And the removal was after I asked ubottu, and before I checked BT proper
<Flannel> which, explains that discrepency.
<LjL> yes
<LjL> it's probably just that floodbot1 (the one giving messages in -read-topic) didn't have that ban recorded for some reason
<LjL> but floodbot3 did
<mc44> Hello! I would like to follow LjL's formal proceudrez
<rww> me2
<LjL> mc44, don't be silly
<nickspoon> That's a jolly good idea.
<LjL> if we're talking about a troll
<LjL> then we don't want them to have a list of their previous nicknames cited in their presence
<LjL> so, daemonfc is almightycthulu?
<bazhang> yes
<rww> Daemon* is AlmightyCthulhu, who has been banned before for being a pain in the ass. He's still a pain in the ass.
<LjL> and he's not also DaemonNET, and the other "Daemon" we've had these days?
<bazhang> he is unstable frankly
<mc44> If you haven't noticed, the person in there is Ryan Farmer, aka AlmightyCthulu amongst other names, his blog being http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com, wot I recognised from the whole hilarious Foxconn thing with mjg59
<bazhang> daemondeb
<LjL> (who, on his turn, was xavierg2003 - so i don't think so)
<bazhang> no that is a different daemon
<LjL> mc44: no, i haven't noticed, or i wouldn't be asking for clarification
<LjL> how do you know it's him?
<rww> DaemonFC, DaemonXP, and DaemonDEB are the same person, I think.
<mc44> LjL: because he linked to his blog
<LjL> ok
<nickspoon> The guy referred to the blog that mc44 linked as his blog.
<rww> [DaemonDEB] (n=ryan@c-67-173-86-85.hsd1.il.comcast.net): ryan
<rww> which is on the DaemonXP account
<bazhang> we've known its him for several days now
<bazhang> <--due to someone's brilliance :)
<LjL> i suppose he's not "supposed" to be banned from -ot just yet?
<bazhang> oh I mean mc44's
<LjL> if we have known that, why is it not in a BT comment? ;)
<mc44> also, why is he not banned?
<nickspoon> ^ was about to ask.
<LjL> i'll ban
<LjL> he seems to be banned already, and ban evading
<nickspoon> Any objections?
<Flannel> ban evasion... no contest.
<mc44> I have enjoyed following ur formal procedures. Thank you for you timez
<LjL> no.
<nickspoon> Good.
<rww> thanks :)
<LjL> bazhang: search for c-69-245-138-66.hsd1.in.comcast.net in the tracker
<LjL> that address isn't marked as unbanned
<LjL> and that is him
<bazhang> LjL, yep
<bazhang> LjL, its been known for some time.
<bazhang> though so has groovyorange
<LjL> bazhang: as in, he's ban evading but nobody is enforcing it...?
<bazhang> LjL, yes, again due to mc44's sleuthing
<LjL> bazhang: why don't you just ban then? ban evasion is enough of an offence
<nickspoon> He's quite the sleuth.
<bazhang> sportily, sp0rt1-->nick'd to groovyorange
<LjL> OH HIM
<Myrtti> LjL: access list
<LjL> BAN HIM
<LjL> Myrtti: fair point
<bazhang> ljl not wise enough to be op in thar
<LjL> but bazhang, this stuff would be helped by comments in the BT
<LjL> if i see these people "mildly trolling", i won't really ban them unless there's something substantial on the BT
 * Myrtti goes to bed
<LjL> and having "this is the same person as the ban evader xyz" IS substantial enough
<LjL> i can't add you to the access list, but i can do *that* much
<bazhang> LjL, okay; I made the connection very clear on several occasions to folks who *do* have access there.
<LjL> bazhang: the BT is a neutral party. trust it.
<bazhang> LjL, in future I will confine all comments to BT
<Flannel> Well, they don't need to be confined there.
<bazhang> ie @mark and such
<Flannel> But, if they aren't there, they don't exist for more than a few hours.
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu tarfart continued profanity attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ^^
<LjL> bazhang: no, you don't have to CONFINE them there
<LjL> just PUT them there
<bazhang> LjL, will do
<bazhang> I have /msg'd ubottu
<LjL> bazhang: so to put things together - mc44 mentioned also mjg59? that's the same person?
<bazhang> LjL, ryan farmer = izanbardprince (foxconn guy who blog dueled with mjg) = daemondeb/xp/fc/one other (mkv?)
<LjL> ugh, what a mess
<bazhang> LjL, in bt also as almightycthulhu
<LjL> bazhang: "mkv" perhaps you're thinking "DaemonMDV"?
<bazhang> LjL, yes that is the one
<LjL> bazhang: see the comments i did on my kickban in -ot for an example of what i mean when i say tracking the troll. albeit admittedly a limited example as this isn't a troll i followed myself.
<bazhang> LjL, point taken. its actually a nice channel when the trollage is down to a minimum.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Why yes, the cute little kitties *were* nude.  I suppose your bot was right, technically.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: btw, the site in question was Deviant Art.  It seems to blacklist the whole thing, regardless of the specific content linked.
<tonyyarusso> (watchbot that is)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no it doesn't
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i've put deviantart on whitelist this morning, so it doesn't
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok :P
<tonyyarusso> Did at the time then
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yes it did, that's what i call a "trial run" ;)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: did you make the list to start off with or get one somewhere?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: deviantart and imageshack are now whitelisted, and also, if a site is in the "Image sharing" category, then it won't be warned on, even if it's also in other "bad" categopries
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no, i use http://domain.opendns.com
<tonyyarusso> smart
<Pricey> there is a 'kubuntu brainstorm'...
<Pricey> no prizes for guessing who has got it going
<bazhang> ryanakca, ??
<bazhang> err sorry ryanakca 
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> Pricey, either riddell or ryanakca ?
<Pricey> Not quite where I was aiming.
<bazhang> hints?
<bazhang> starts with a ju? std?
<bazhang> unless this is one of those 'need to know' type deals :)
<LjL> bazhang: perhaps it's a "want to know" deal
<ryanakca> Pricey: *shrug*, google shows people asking for one on kubuntu-users and Ubuntu brainstorm...
<bazhang> ryanakca, sorry for the unneccesary highlight :)
<Pricey> ryanakca: I'm not convinced that's why it came about. But makes me feel better :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: !Lenin_Cat is <reply> Lenin_Cat dares you to oppress him.
<LjL> !b > lenin_cat    (lenin_cat, see the private message from ubottu)
<Flannel> erm.... yeah.  I'm out of it.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell felix_da_catz about away
<Flannel> Mmm, that likely was premature, but I don't really want to read that site much
<Flannel> bazhang: I don't think so.
<Flannel> But, certainly suspect.
<bazhang> Flannel, okay thanks
<Flannel> bazhang: I have no idea how evilGUI was determined to be the owner
<Flannel> I certainly can't see any correlation
<bazhang> Flannel, nor can I
<Flannel> I certainly don't like it in there, that's for sure.
<bazhang> nope
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Andre_Gondim-afk about away
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> looking at the BT, I'd say the auto-comment-with-hostmask think is working well
<Flannel> It certainly makes it easier
<stdin> no errors in the log
 * stdin is happy
<bazhang> be nice if serial ban evader in -ot were dealt with (grooveorang1)
<topyli> it does seem hard to get rid of this guy
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> In ubottu, mefisto_ said: ‏‮this is backwards‬‬
<bazhang> hope that is 'this'
<jussi01> of cours it is...
<Servarium> k
<bazhang> http://ibot.rikers.org/%23brlcad/20081207.html.gz    groovyOrang1 (today) n=Username@217.8.236.168
<bazhang> like talking to a brick wall
<bazhang> oh lord
<gionnico_> hi! can you unban me from #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> gionnico_, never suggest that
<bazhang> gionnico_, not even as a joke.
<bazhang> !coc > gionnico_ 
<ubottu> gionnico_, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines | gionnico_ 
<ubottu> gionnico_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> gionnico_, read both of those.
<gionnico_> i thought it was good for the channel to answer him so he would stop flooding
<gionnico_> i'm gonna read ^_^
<bazhang> gionnico_, it is NEVER a good idea to suggest that.
<gionnico_> i guess someone may try it even if it was for "ruining up his system"
<gionnico_> and then come complain: why did that command ruined up my system?
<bazhang> gionnico_, many new users have no idea about that command.
<bazhang> gionnico_, so never suggest it, ever.
<gionnico_> ok
<bazhang> gionnico_, please dont idle here as per the channel topic
<gionnico_> but i am still banned :/
<bazhang> gionnico_, come back in 24 hrs to review
<gionnico_> ok bye
<mneptok> if any of you are church-goers, please pray woowoo finds us a new home this week.
 * mneptok is buried in rental and home sale info
<Tm_T> Servarium: hi how can we help you?
<Servarium> hi Tm_T
<Servarium> ive been banned from #ubuntu-nl for 4 months now
<Servarium> i'd like to be unbanned
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc for that Servarium 
<Servarium> k
<bazhang> please part this channel Servarium 
<ubottu> WatchBot called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist is filling up in #ubuntu: 731)
<LjL> what is Servarium doing here?
<LjL> he won't have any luck getting himself unbanned, anyway.
<LjL> (oh and sorry again for the ! ops)
<LjL> (no, i'm not doing it on purpose. although i enjoy it a bit)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Mud|lunch about away
<Flannel> Erm... floodbots don't remove CTCP Versioners anymore? just ban?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Dracie about away
<LjL> Flannel: they never did, they always just banned
<LjL> who cares whether they get removed anyway, if youùre banned you are banned
<Flannel> LjL: If you aren't removed, you can still get names/etc
<Flannel> although, I suppose anyone trying to harvest nicks won't CTCP the channel
<Shizuo> I'm here to make friends
<jussi01> wth?
<jussi01> LjL: whats the story eith him?
<LjL> jussi01: check the BT.
<jussi01> LjL: I was hoping to avoid that...
<jussi01> I wanted your 1 line view...
<LjL> jussi01: my one line view? complete troll, good at it, funny in certain ways, but i'm just upset i couldn't kick him from ##windows and ##linux too
<jussi01> hehe, ok
<LjL> jussi01: http://ircwall.snuxoll.com/quotes/80
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> completely know what he is doing... they are the ones who get funny.... but still annoying 
<LjL> jussi01: yesterday he was in ##windows giving semi-helpful answers to people, and "mistakenly" inserting my nickname in the middle of every message
<jussi01> hehehehe... thats just nasty
<LjL> yeah, well, perhaps he doesn't realize i have him on highlight *anyway*
<jpds> freudian slip!
<LjL> jpds: do you think he loves me?
<LjL> everyone, i've added another feature to watchbot for the #ubuntu-it guys to make it look *inside* linked sites, and warn if they contain "bad" keyphrases such as "sudo passwd root"
<LjL> do you think that might be appropriate for #ubuntu too?
<Seeker`> sounds reasonable
<LjL> i've also sent mail to the IRC ML about watchbot, to clarity its purpose etc
<LjL> tritium, look at epc1 in #ubuntu - he's also in #ubuntu-us-nm
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-22
<elky> countdown until seveas realises lart has been disabled 3, 2, ...
<ubottu> kklimonda called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> Equs called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Lonely-Troll)
<Flannel> He's making the rounds it seems
<elky> She.
<elky> This is the one who got shirty at me under the assumption I was jealous of her for being a russian girl.
<Flannel> Ah.
<elky> Flannel, can you take it in #u just for some variance?
<Flannel> I'm watching, yeah.
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (Lonely-Troll)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I was just wondering who manages ubottu.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: What's up?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I am playing with my own supybot and I wanted to know if I could talk to someone who knows how it works, I'm looking for documentation, but I can't seem to find anything.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Lonely-Troll is ban evading. again.)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from lonely-troll)
<Flannel> elky: it needed to be -* not .*
<elky> ah, thanks
<elky> blegh. stupid troll is stupid
<elky> she got a k-ticket from lorez anyway
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can I get some help with supybot plugins? A link or just some help would make me very :)
<elky> all the plugins are in launchpad
<elky> don't know the url
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: thanks, I'll go look.
<jussi01> o/
<jussi01> o/ nixternal
<jussi01> Good morning offtopic !ops - Ive noticed we have a lot of stale bans in -offtopic, could you please each check your bans and remove/clean as necessary.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Timberly repeats everyone's messages)
<ubottu> Timberly called the ops in #ubuntu (Timberly repeats everyone's messages)
<persia> Oh my, that's a bit damning :)
<jussi01> yep :D
<jussi01> we have those fairly regularly
<ubottu> lorenzosu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> EviLz Spammed then left #ubuntu
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (VEvilz)
<MindVirus> Hi. Why am I banned?
<MindVirus> (From #ubuntu, that is.)
<MindVirus> I recall having no conflicts with anyone.
<MindVirus> Could it be because I'm using webchat?
<elky> let me check
<elky> he was in proxy-users, so i'd guess he didn't pay attention
<Pici> Setup a forward to ##fix_your_connection for bac in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, djay_ said: ubottu there is no libpango-perl
<piojunbabia> hi i made a nick-related mistake yesterday so i was banned in #ubuntu, please unban me..
<elky> let me look
<piojunbabia> thanks
<bazhang> linux-cli is panarchy?
<elky> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<bazhang> piojunbabia, seems to be a proxy user, or was the issue of being banned
<elky> he's apparently gotten himself banned, i believe jussi is looking in to it
<jussi01> if someone else can look that would be good... Im just on a conference call here...
<Pici> I'll take a look.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Pici> that would do it.
<elky> that would indeed
<elky> i thought we fixed this leakage...
<elky> mind you, there's about a million tis-dialog.ru bans thanks to our russian troll friend
<Pici> I'll take care of the old exceptions. just a moment.
<bazhang> safe to remove those elky ?
<bazhang> thought he/she was klined
<elky> i'm leaving the broad one there for now, she knows how to reset her modem
<bazhang> thanks
<elky> but piojunbabia should be able to leave the -proxy-users channel and rejoin it and get in
<piojunbabia> thanks for effort people
<piojunbabia> i am still banned i think
<elky> uh... that's not quite what i meant
<Pici> 381 exempts removed
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mamarok> lorenzo_: quanto difficile e di scrivere la parola /join prima del nome del canale? Ti abbiamo detto qualsiasi volte addesso
<Mamarok> lorenzo_: ?
<lorenzo_> si lo so
<Mamarok> allora, perchè non lo fai?
<lorenzo_> ma nn posso metterlo come predefinito
<lorenzo_> quando mi connetto
<lorenzo_> ?
<Mamarok> lorenzo_: si, ma questo lo dovresti dommandare nel canale #ubuntu-it, il mio Italiano non e abbstanza buono per spiegarti
<lorenzo_> a ok
<lorenzo_> grazie lo stesso
<Mamarok> ti prego :) Speriamo chè questo e l'ultima volta che dobbiamo dirtelo :)
<Mamarok> lorenzo_: se non hai altre chose da dommandare qui, sei pregato di escere questo canale, ch'è solo per questione di operatori
<KB1JWQ> I can't believe that Floodbot4 yelled at me. :-(
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Yeah, doesn't it know who you are?
<KB1JWQ> Srsly!
<Tm_M> hi
 * Mamarok wonders if this time lorenzo understood what I told him
<Mamarok> my Iltaian is rather rusty, I rarely ever write it
<Mamarok> Italian*
<Tm_M> hugs?
<gnomefreak> no thanks
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> it seems he speak English now ;)
<Mamarok> who, lorenzo?
<gnomefreak> Mamarok: yeah
<Mamarok> gnomefreak: *sigh*
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (rubi mega)
<mneptok> donde esta casa del sabdfl?!?!?!??! jejejejejejejejejejejeje!!!!!!
 * mneptok beeps Myrtti's nose
<Myrtti> #ubuntu+2 ???
<Myrtti> hah.
<Myrtti> I see Lonely-Troll made a visit to #ubuntu again
<elky> yep
<elky> now in -ot
<elky> waiting for a slipup
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-23
 * Pici is going off for dinner
 * genii just goes "off"
<ubottu> In ubottu, Semitones said: !developers is <reply> developers developers developers developers, developers developers developers developers! in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpaceGhostC2C> Could I use the guidelines and Coc in my own project?
<wols> can an op please reign in johnnynewb5 in #ubuntu? I think he's gone beyond newbie and is trolling now
<wols> he has been told to use /msg ubotte lots of times now but he refuses to do so while he can message people like me
 * elky peers in
<elky> wols, he seems to have calmed down is there anything else you need from us today?
<wols> thankfully he did. thanks
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu (kian)
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !pi-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#$#, or a pretty illustration at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pi-unrolled-720.gif#
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (simp, xumuk)
<ubottu> os2mac called the ops in #ubuntu (cforlife)
<Slart> Anyone away in here? #ubuntu could use some attention.. simp and cforlife especially.. both annoying.. both with the same ip..
<elky> uh sorry. was on a call. they seem gone now?
<Slart> yes.. it seems they got bored
<Slart> thanks anyways
<Gary> yes, I never even saw simp, nor can find that nick in /lastlog
<Slart> I could paste .. but irclogs.ubuntu.com should have it
<Gary> no probs, they both seem to have gotten bored, so they fixed the issue
<Slart> hmm.. irclogs hasn't updated yet..
<Slart> 08:29 < xumuk> simp, eat my balls
<Slart> 08:30 < simp> xumuk - well do u know that u r going to be killed????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Slart> that was it.. then cforlife joined with the same ip as simp and starting being weird
<Slart> but anyways.. they are gone now.. so am I.. thanks!
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (si)
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu (theadmin_clone)
<Tm_T> hi
<Pici> hi
<jpds> hi
<jussi01> jpds: do you know what this landscape thing is about?
<jpds> jussi01: Can you be more specific?
<jussi01> jpds: a whole bunch of people got invites to join canonicals landscape thing. thought maybe you may have heard why...
 * jussi01 also wonders if highvoltage knows something.
<Pici> I didnt :(
<highvoltage> jussi01: seems like it's people who applied for a job at canonical for landscape related position that got it
<Pici> Ah.
<Mamarok> jussi01: strange, I apparently received an invitation an hour ago, but it says "no longer available"
<gord> jussi01, its awesome, it lets you manage a bunch of computers from a web interface
<gord> jussi01, stuff like monitoring and running services and updating and stuff. i use it at home to control my little home server
<Pici> Isn't it a paid service?
<gord> yeah
<Myrtti> I got the invite too
<Pici> Some people are saying that people who had spoken to Canonical about job opportunities got the email.
<knome> #ubuntu-detectives
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from eremite)
<Myrtti> !pm > everlost
<Pici> Myrtti, mneptok: I already removed him once.
<Myrtti> Pici: third strike will earn him a ban
<arand> Does the !ops flag work/are encouraged for local channels? (#ubuntu-se in this specific case)
<jpds> Yes.
<arand> We're discussing removal of registration-required and concerns of spam ar brought up..
<nhandler> arand: It depends who you are trying to notify. There are only 8 OPs in that channel. It might be more effective to simply try and ping one of them
<arand> That being one of the issues, since we don't have many ops, i was wondering if in case of obvious problems, non-channel-specific ops from here might help out.
<Pici> I'm only sort of here (in class), can someone please keep an eye on +1, they're getting a bit restless.
<Pici> Thanks _
<Pici> er, :)
<arand> Also, how much spam is generally seen currently, e.g. does #ubuntu+1 have any out-of-ordinary protection against spam? Since there seems to be hardly any in there... and our channel is considerably smaller.
<nhandler> arand: All the OPs in here would be able to do is help catalyze. You also might be interested in the classroom session that is about to start in #ubuntu-classroom ;)
<nhandler> It is about Being an OP in the Ubuntu Women Channels, but it could probably apply to your channel as well
<pleia2> and hopefully I won't mangle it horribly ;)
<pleia2> but you're welcome to jump in if I do
<Pici> If you ask for hints here we won't tell anyone ;)
<arand> nhandler: pleia2: Oh, nice, I'll definitely :)
<pleia2> Pici: thanks!
<pleia2> nhandler has graciously offered to handle a part of it (I am pretty clueless about extbans, and didn't have time to get up to speed)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-24
<Myrtti> I wonder if anti is about mosques
<Myrtti> not mosquitos
<Pici> mostiques? mistakes? mousetweaks? something else?
<Myrtti> judging his ident...
<Pici> geoip says Morocco.
<Pici> I guess we'll never know.
<Myrtti> there's people coming into -fi on weird times, asking for assistance in English, because it's "a bigger channel"
<Pici> Weird.
<Myrtti> I must have teleported into neverNeverland
<elky> aaaaaaand they notice the lart disappearance
<elky> dabid PM'd me to ask
<Pici> I'm glad it was turned off,  it was getting annoying
<elky> Pici, well yeah, they were using it as proxied emoted violence
<ubottu> CalmvsKhaos called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (bac)
<ubottu> Flare-Laptop called the ops in #ubuntu (lordarko)
<KB1JWQ> Lordarko was having a meltdown in #ubuntu, I gave him a ten minute quiet.
<KB1JWQ> No ops were about.
<Flannel> No worries
<jussi01> Morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Traveler4)
<elky> should we just ban-forward the nick traveler* to here?
<elky> like srsly.
<elky> heh, immediately before that he joined my lug's channel to tell us we suck
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (drizzt_)
<bazhang> trolling in +1 as well
<ikonia> would someone be a trooper and remove by forward in #ubuntu please
<bazhang> ikonia, welcome back and done :)
<topyli> ikonia, oh. i tried to but apparently failed
<ikonia> thank you
<topyli> there was also a forward in place for -irc
<ikonia> oh really ?'? that let me straight back in
<ikonia> I guess I evaded that
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> heh
<ikonia> close enough for me to manually fix
<jussi01> ikonia: has someone removed your -women one also?
<ikonia> ooh no, good spot
<ikonia> yes they have
<ikonia> sorry
<jussi01> ikonia: I just did it before that :D
<ikonia> ahh, thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from racerd)
<Myrtti> eh
<Myrtti> someone just pm'd me with "m/f?"
<Pici> Weird.
<mneptok> "I don't use MySpace *or* Facebook."
<highvoltage> rofl
<highvoltage> well I use facebook so I guess that makes me an f.
<Myrtti> !mk
<Myrtti> right, there is no macedonian factoid
<Pici> and google translate is having no luck translating that.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LzrdKing said: !ping is !pong
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LzrdKing said: ubottu: !ping is !pong
<Pici> concidered.
 * Myrtti pulls her dictionary
 * Myrtti pulls her coffee thermos
<Pici> How about http://ftp.arl.army.mil/~mike/ping.html
<Tm_T> how about no answer?
<Pici> thats evil
<Tm_T> ...why I'm laughing ):
<topyli> well, it would either be "ping is networking program that uses the ICMP protocol's mandatory ECHO_REQUEST datagram to elicit an  ICMP  ECHO_RESPONSE from a host or gateway, for more information, see http://ftp.arl.army.mil/~mike/ping.html"
<topyli> either that, or Tm_T's suggestion, which i also like
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LzrdKing said: !Java is a computer janguage
<Myrtti> !scope > LzrdKing
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<jussi01> !-ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48 - last edited by mneptok on 2010-03-07 15:33:37
<jussi01> !ping is <reply>pong
<ubottu> But ping already means something else!
<jussi01> !no, ping is <reply>pong
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<mneptok> pffffft  :(
<Pici> boooring
<jussi01> that is the point...
<ubottu> arvind_k called the ops in #ubuntu (AlVaRiToOo on join spam)
<Myrtti> doesn't fit the pattern
<ikonia> looking
<Myrtti> the realname isn't the same as the onjoin spammers we've had recently
<ikonia> I got no join spam
<Myrtti> me neither
<Myrtti> did he tell you what the onjoin spam message was?
<ikonia> he didn't log it
<Myrtti> well Alvaritooo seems legit now
<Myrtti> !pm > AlVaRiToOo
<Trek> who manages ubottu?
<Trek> as in its configuration
<Myrtti> there's couple of people doing it, why?
<Trek> i'm wondering what config was needed in its code to make pipes and redirects ( | and > respectively) operate correctly, the staff of #amberlamp are trying to incorporate some of the features that we see in ubottu into our bot there
<Trek> i'm part of that group, and I've been helping out as part of the bot team there
<pleia2> Trek: http://ubottu.com/ has the plugins and things
<Trek> pleia2: yeah, i know, but sifting through the code and many many revisions to find the exact code is rough, and I"m not a fan of copying files right out from ubottu's nose
<Trek> under ubottu's nose *
<Trek> wow, I'm type failing today
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-bots would be the next stop
<Trek> the bot managers are around in there, then?
<Myrtti> and other intrested
<Trek> alright, are they ever around then?
<Myrtti> I should assume so
<ikonia> amberlamp - isn't that spaceghosts web design company ?
<ikonia> I think it is
<Myrtti> good luck and godspeed
<ikonia> yes it is
<Trek> there's no live people around in #ubuntu-bots
<Trek> :(
 * Myrtti goes to look at her backlog for up-to-date information
<pleia2> Trek: a number of the bot people are in europe, and it's late-o-clock over there, you'll probably have better luck tomorrow morning
<Trek> yeah, i'll probably do that
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-25
<Myrtti> bah
<Myrtti> immediately when I op up to banforward someone to ##fix_your_connection, their connection stabilizes
<Myrtti> nevermind then...
<ubottu> eremite called the ops in #ubuntu (myrl)
<Myrtti> a bit hasty call
<Myrtti> and gone
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (BluShift  needs a hint about etiquette)
<ardchoille> I'm seeing something that looks suspicious in #ubuntu, several nicks have joined from the same IP
<ardchoille> 92.80.59.111
<ardchoille> This method has been used in the past to bypass the floodbots
<ardchoille> just FYI
<Madpilot> ardchoille, they seemed to leave just as quickly?
<ardchoille> no, xarc, 5EXAAKFMY and 31NAAK4NG are still there
<jussi01> ardchoille: ok, we will keep an eye on it. thanks for the heads up.
<ardchoille> Ok
<rocket16> Hello all
<Madpilot> hi rocket16 - need a hand?
<rocket16> Hello Madpilot, yes a bit of
<Madpilot> ?
<rocket16> The Ubuntu-offtopic channel is owned by an user named AtomicSpark, who and his friends always insult newcomers there, :(
<rocket16> He thinkg he is the leader there, :( And always tells us to get out, and insults us most badly
<rocket16> So, I am thinking of starting a new Ubuntu Channel, a free discussion channel, where one can discuss anything.
<rocket16> So, am I permitted to do so, I mean creating a new channel? :)
<Madpilot> whatever AtomicSpark has been up to other days, today he's mostly been chatting about compter games...
<Madpilot> not if it has Ubuntu in the channel name
<rocket16> You mean, it should not have "Ubuntu" in its name? Like "Ubuntu-discussions"?
<Madpilot> correct. On Freenode, Ubuntu has namespace rights/ownership/control over #ubuntu-<foo> channels
<rocket16> Madpilot: I really want to be an Operator of a Channel of mine, I think I can manage it well. Thank you for your help.
<rocket16> So, Can I name it to linux-light?
<jussi01> rocket16: you need to go make a ##rocket16 or so.
<jussi01> remember to use ##
<jussi01> Hi darolu
<rocket16> Oh, then no other names can be made? Sorry to hear that, :(
<darolu> hi jussi01 came to report a guy in the ubuntu channel but seems someone has taken care of him/her already
<jussi01> rocket16: you can make some others, but they need to start with ##
<rocket16> I wanted to name it "linux-light", :(
<jussi01> darolu: ahh, ok. thanks for trying.
<rocket16> Oh! Thaks jussi01, thanks Madpilot.
<rocket16> Bye all.
<jussi01> bye
<darolu> he/she is back though...
<jussi01> darolu: who, and what?
<darolu> BluShift, literally "trolling" other op is in though, thanks :)
<jussi01> darolu: ahh, Madpilot seems to be sorting it. Anything else you need?
<darolu> Yes Madpilot is in, thanks again jussi01 :) night!
<Madpilot> more than enough rope. Dealt with
<rocket16> Sorry to disturb again, but how may I popularise my new Channel? I am only one member there
<jussi01> rocket16: you need to ask the channel owners for permission to "advertise". You cannot do this in #ubuntu-* channels.
<Madpilot> Love the new bantracker prompt from the bot. +1 to whichever clever person coded that it.
<rocket16> jussi01: Oh, but how may I ask them?
<jussi01> rocket16: you dont. We dont permit advertising in our channels.
<rocket16> jussi01: Oh, Ok. But in other channels perhaps, asking them
<jussi01> rocket16: you would need to check with the owners of those channels. we are responsible for #kubuntu-* #ubuntu-* #xubuntu-*
<jussi01> oh, and #ubuntuforums
<rocket16> jussi01: Thanks, I got permissions in Wesnoth
<jussi01> rocket16: for any further questions, I suggest ask in #freenode
<rocket16> Thanks jussi01,
<ikonia> why does rocket16 think atomicspark ?
<Madpilot> no clue
<jussi01> morning ikonia
<ikonia> morning
<Madpilot> night, all. Don't let the trolls bite.
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (ackt1c spamming troll)
<Daviey> \o
<jussi01> morning Daviey
<rocket16> Hello all, I created a channel, and was the operator there. But after I quit and rejoined, I am no longer the operator. What to do?
<jussi01> rocket16: -> #freenode.
<rocket16> O
<rocket16> Ok
<Daviey> hey jussi01
<gnomefreak> morning
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu_ swears and floods)
<gnomefreak> i am going to make a wiki on the changes to the window buttons (how to move to the right. any idea on what i can name it for wiki and bots command name
<gnomefreak> anyone know if i need to add a factoid to bot for 2 channels only in the channels themselves or use something like !bleh #ubuntu+1 is bleh bleh bleh
 * gnomefreak doesnt recall the order its in
<bazhang> thought it was !factoid-#channel
<bazhang> ie !zomgbuttons-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> yaba daba doo
<jussi01> gnomefreak: what bazhang said :=)
<topyli> i fully support bazhang's factoid proposal
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks guys. can i use !facroid-#channel-#channel?
<bazhang> :0
<jussi01> gnomefreak: no
<nhandler> gnomefreak: You can create an alias for the second channel's factoid
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i will add the window boarder control factoid once i figure out a good name that is not in use
<gnomefreak> umm bot didnt like the factoid i was making. it said im only a bot....  this is ubot3. not sure if when in /msg i cant use !bleh-#$ is <reply> bleh...
<gnomefreak> oh and @whoami tells me to use @whoami
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> !controls-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> in Lucid you may see that the window controls min/max/close has moved to left side of window | for more information see http://alturl.com/yvgv | to change it using terminal see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :) fixed it
<gnomefreak> !controls
<gnomefreak> !control
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> ok is alias !bleh-#$ is <alias> !$
<gnomefreak> ok i dont recall how to use alias
<bazhang> thought it was !xyz1 is <alias> xyz
<bazhang> or the reverse, I forget
<nhandler> It is !aliasfactoid is <alias> otherfactoid
<gnomefreak> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> controls
<nhandler> gnomefreak: We never got anything on the community help wiki?
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nhandler: nope so i made a temp one until i get around to make the wiki
<gnomefreak> that alias didnt work
<nhandler> gnomefreak: You forgot the 'is'
<gnomefreak> !no controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam is <alias> controls
<ubottu> I know nothing about controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam yet, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam is <alias> controls
<ubottu> Factoid 'controls' does not exist
<nhandler> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam is <alias> controls-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, nhandler said: !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam is <alias> controls-#ubuntu+1
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam is <alias> controls-#ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> oh forgot the -#+1  but did it work
<nhandler> !controls-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> in Lucid you may see that the window controls min/max/close has moved to left side of window | for more information see http://alturl.com/yvgv | to change it using terminal see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<nhandler> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> thanks it worked
<nhandler> The alias worked too. But you might want to fix some of the capitalization
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it post it in here?
<gnomefreak> nhandler: yeah once i got it done i was going to
<nhandler> gnomefreak: I think it was restricting me from doing too many factoids too fast or something. It worked in PM
<bazhang> works in PM gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !no controls-#ubuntu+1 is In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<nhandler> gnomefreak: You forget <reply>
<nhandler> * forgot
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed
<bazhang> !no controls-#ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> !no controls-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> fixed :) thanks guys
<Gnea> hi
 * elky nudges topyli
<Gnea> clearly, there's been a misunderstanding here.
<topyli> Gnea, "wtf" sounded like you did not quite understand the reason for your removal
<topyli> not that it's apporopriate, but this is unrelated
<Gnea> perhaps you did not understand the meaning of what I said prior to being kicked.
<Gnea> but if it's for something else, as it was just pointed out, then please, enlighten me so that I will not repeat that mistake.
<topyli> Gnea, you were warned about trolling, then about speaking down on continents
<Gnea> and yet, I wasn't trolling
<Gnea> but you claim I was
<Gnea> so please, how was I trolling?
<topyli> after that, suggesting willfulness of rape victims was a bit much
<Gnea> here we have our misunderstanding, or rather, your misunderstanding of what I said.
<elky> Gnea, do you realise that the line you used is like the single most used dismissive used on victims of said act?
<topyli> Gnea, that's inconvenient. in the future, maybe you'd like to use less ambiguous language so that everyone understand that you're being polite?
<Gnea> and you do realize that we really weren't talking about real 'rape' to begin with?
<topyli> real or not, it's not a good idea to suggest that africans are willing victims
<Gnea> the only reason I brought it up the way that I did was to point out the uselessness of having it misused in the first place
<Gnea> I wasn't suggesting that at all.
<Gnea> I'm sorry if you thought that I was
<topyli> you don't need to be sorry for what i think :)
<Gnea> good point. :)
<Gnea> but
<Gnea> I am sorry that I said it, and it won't happen again.
<elky> These lettery things on my screen fail to communicate your obscure sarcasm. Could you try a more obvious approach next time?
<topyli> Gnea, please just try and make extra sure that in the future even people like me will undeerstand what you're saying
<Gnea> topyli: here's an idea: take the time to get to know me, rather than to jump to conclusions, and sure, no problem.
<topyli> nope, i need to mind the channel right now, not after a period of education
<Gnea> and this is why I avoid the -ot channel. thanks.
<elky> Gnea, is there a cliffs notes we can offer those who haven't had the luxury of "getting...
<elky> bleh
<topyli> that's fine by me too
<elky> Yeah. I can't say anything he'd want to hear right now.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (avatorking abuses the bot!)
<gnomefreak> did someone take care of that?
<ikonia> nkj ]
<ikonia> oops
<mc44> there's an eponymous troll in #ubuntu+1 ;(
<jpds> He's gone.
<mc44> jpds: thanks :3
 * mc44 leaves before his idling breaks EVERYTHING
 * jpds .read("tis-dialog.ru") returned: "Hi".
<jussi01> topyli: ping
<Myrtti> !search filesystem
<ubottu> Found: files, filesystems, ext3, undelete, defrag, mount-#kubuntu, defragmentation, addingfs, the default ubuntu filesystem (ext3)*, fuse and 4 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=filesystem
<gnomefreak> defrag for Linux?
<Myrtti> I know there's a factoid explaining the filestructure
<jussi01> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Myrtti> !search structure
<ubottu> Found: dri, lsb, revu, relationship, partner
<Myrtti> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
 * Myrtti gives up
<Myrtti> ah, !files
 * Myrtti needs more coffee but tries to resist
<gnomefreak> ext3 :( that is so old :)
<Myrtti> I might and make it my project for the bugjam to go through some of the factoids and update them
<gnomefreak> i might get to making a wiki one of these days. I have been putting it off
<Myrtti> a wiki? hm?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: for the window controls
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
<gnomefreak> !controls-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> instead of pointing to a non-official source
<gnomefreak> also need to learn mutt but that has been on my todolist for >1 year
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !docky is <reply> If there ever was something made of pure AWESOME in the history of mankind, then its name is Docky. See more at http://wiki.go-docky.com
<tonyyarusso> hey topyli, do we have a factoid about how to become an operator yet?  If not I was thinking I'd make one, and link your blog post in it, along with the requirements page.
<tonyyarusso> oh hey, we do, but it's wrong now.  *fixes*
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !CanIBeAnOp | Please review this new language
<ubottu> Please review this new language: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-26
<elky> Cue every concern troll on earth signing up.
<jpds> Hi.
<gnomefreak> i thought a catalyst is for someone wanting to be freenode staff
<tonyyarusso> elky: Nobody said we'd approve them :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: That's also true, but we're supposed to do that in our channels as well.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: oh ok makes sense
<gnomefreak> who assigns the mentor to user_a or what not
<gnomefreak> ok thought i just read a mentor will be given to a probation op
<elky> tonyyarusso, yeah, but nobody also said they had a magic wand to wave around and make the administrivia go away, either.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from switchgirl)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: mentor stuff I have no idea about - maybe the IRCC people will handle that.
<elky> so yeah, congrats on the IRCC for inviting a whole lot of noise with the occasional blue moon of signal that you'd see anyway if you were on irc rather than arguing with the launchpad groups interface.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i guess your not IRCC? werent you at one time?
<tonyyarusso> It's more functional than our (lack of) system we had before.
<tonyyarusso> If you don't want to deal with it, don't be on the IRCC :P
<elky> tonyyarusso, I vehemently disagree. We had a system before. Saying we didn't doesn't make it so.
<elky> The system was thus; You participate in the channels. If you show the interaction skills we desire, we ask if you want to be an op. If you feel the need to ask to be an op before you've participated enough to be noticed, then you're likely misunderstanding what an op is and will hence make a crappy op.
<nhandler> elky: There are several issues with that. For one thing, asking to be an OP does not mean you misunderstand what being an OP is about or that you haven't participated enough.
<elky> nhandler, read the /whole/ sentence please.
<nhandler> Yes, I notice the word "likely"
<elky> specifically "before you've participated enough to be noticed,"
<nhandler> elky: But you also have to keep in mind that we are growing. It is not possible to observe what is going on in every Ubuntu channel every minute of every day. Also, a lot of key catalyzation will/should/can take place privately
 * gnomefreak likes the comment on the blog being an op is not fun. we have fun every no and than
<elky> nhandler, If you're not participating in a channel until you get ops based on op work elsewhere, then there's something wrong.
<elky> nhandler, that's what I call being powerhungry
<elky> It's the equivalent of me saying I'm not going to contribute packaging until I'm a core dev.
<gnomefreak> someone saying they would make a good op because they preticipated i dont think they understand *fully* what we do/deal with/ect.. but some do
<nhandler> elky: No. It is more like a Debian Developer wanting to help out more in Ubuntu (where we need the help) by applying to become an Ubuntu Developer
<gnomefreak> that does seem kind of backwards
<tonyyarusso> elky: we had a *way*, but it was far from a system.
<nhandler> And the IRCC will be looking for people who appear to only be applying to be able to say that they are an OP in #ubuntu. Just because they apply does not mean they are accepted
<elky> tonyyarusso, red tape doesn't make it a system, it makes it a bureaucracy
<elky> nhandler, that's beyond ridiculous. DD's are perfectly capable of taking the same road as everyone else.
<tonyyarusso> We spent like two years talking about how our staffing of channels was insufficient and broken.  I'm glad we've finally started to address that.
<elky> tonyyarusso, this isn't /why/ our staffing is insufficient. our staffing is insufficient because the people who would make the best ops tell us to shove the invite because of how awful they see us be treated. True Story.
<tonyyarusso> We've lost more people due to our internal problems than ones stemming from users.
<elky> Not really.
<elky> In saying that you're totally missing the actual cause of the internal problems.
<elky> Feel free to try cite an internal problem that wasn't triggered by a user messing with external influences.
<tonyyarusso> triggered by a user doesn't make it because of a user.
<tonyyarusso> Without users, we don't even talk, aside from showing bad pictures of mneptok and mocking mc44.
<elky> tonyyarusso, you'r missing the point.
<tonyyarusso> No, I just think the point is incorrect.
<elky> If it is, then you should have no problem adhering to the specific request.
 * mneptok feels the love
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNC0kIzM1Fo
<bazhang> going to remove vvvhackervvv as he has had numerous warnings already
<ryaxnb7> hi all
<bazhang> hi
<ryaxnb7> what happened to vvhackervv?
<ryaxnb7> this is very confusing :(
<bazhang> ryaxnb7, anything we can help you with?
<ryaxnb7> well that, but since you're not helping with that
<ryaxnb7> than no
<ryaxnb7> so cya i guess?
<bazhang> <happyaron> where can I find somebody to ask about how to organize a release party?
<bazhang> any ideas ^^
<jussi01> bazhang: perhaps #ubuntu-locoteams ?
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> already there
<bazhang> jussi01, okay thanks, he's an ubuntu member I happened to notice
<bazhang> alright
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from meowbuntu)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Jessia)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Jessia)
<ubottu> harisund called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest85315)
<topyli> thanks for fixing the factoid tonyyarusso
<jussi01> !lart
<jussi01> !lart is <reply>LART has been disabled in this bot.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> feel free to revise that, Im failing to be creative atm.
<Tm_T> .äå~~yt5~
<jrib> Tm_T: what is it Lassie!?  Is jimmy in the well?
<Tm_T> jrib: daughter has learnt to sit to chair and try write and click something so she could see pics of babies
<ubottu> abhi_nav called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu is floodin with non support chit chatting)
<jussi01> isnt it funny how the ops call can quiet some people down...
<bazhang> yep
<Tm_T> authoritaa!
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> odd who called it; considering he is trolling ##windows
<bazhang> now in -ot
<Tm_T> shame I has no powah there
<Tm_T> actually maybe that's a good thing considering my current rare hours
 * jussi01 is watching somewhat, feel free to ping me if needed
<bazhang> ok
<Myrtti> I hope to gods byprens doesn't find his way to -women
<Myrtti> there was a complaint about lara016xx in #freenode. The pm was apparently just an email address, but keep an eye anyway.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Tyler-James> what do you need
<Tyler-James> Flannel what do you need
<Flannel> Tyler-James: I don't care if china isn't censoring you.  You can't be rude/obnoxious/racist/whatever.
<Tyler-James> was i?
<Tyler-James> Oh thats just how we tlk where i come from
<Tyler-James> sorry bout dat
<Tyler-James> Flannel i guess i will find another channel that allows me to ask if there are niggers in the room. See I am not allowed to talk to niggers. My mom gets mad when i do so i have to ask if there are any first
<Tyler-James> My parents are strict
<Flannel> Tyler-James: That's your choice.  Stay out of Ubuntu channels.
<Myrtti> did you have a question targeted to the said group? because I doubt you did
<Tyler-James> Flannel am i allowed to ask if there are chinks?
<Tyler-James> or is that bad too?
<Flannel> Tyler-James: Have a nice day elsewhere.
<Tyler-James> ?
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGG
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGG
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGG
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGG
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Tyler-James> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<jpds> !ops | Tyler-James
<ubottu> Tyler-James: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Tyler-James)
<pleia2> Myrtti++
<Myrtti> jpds: ohai.
<jpds> OK.
<jpds> Myrtti: ^--.
<Myrtti> I think we can be fairly certain of getting a GNAA attack soon
<jpds> ZykoticK9: Hi.
<ZykoticK9> jpds, hello?
<Myrtti> ZykoticK9: whazzup?
<ZykoticK9> Myrtti, sorry should i get out of this channel?  I was just curious how situations similar to Tyler's was dealt with.
<ZykoticK9> I'll get out of your hair - thanks to all the OPs for your hard work.
<Myrtti> ok, could someone remove the ban I set on tylerplack1, I'm havbing serius issues with my connection and this is beyon painful
<Myrtti> he clais he'snot the smae troll
<jpds> he wut.
<jpds> OH claims.
<Myrtti> *isgh*
<Myrtti> dyes
<jpds> Myrtti: How is he aware that there was a troll before?
<Myrtti> god I haet irssi sometimes
<Myrtti> brb, reconnecing
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> Imma ready to cry, this hotel connection is so lowsy at times
<Myrtti> keep an eye on him tho
<Myrtti> I'm not 100% convinced, but I'm giving a benefit of the doubt
<kkathman> Myrti I would have helped, but I only have op-privs in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<kkathman> Not much happens there tho, thank goodness.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-27
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ackt1c)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !binarydriver =~ s/Ati/closed-source drivers for ATI/
<Flannel> enthdegree: How can we help you?
<enthdegree> Hey, there's a troll in the channel.
<enthdegree> Oh snap. Sorry, you have him muted I guess.
<enthdegree> :P
<ubottu> onemoretime called the ops in #ubuntu (Found is trolling)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Neon0Blue)
<ubottu> abhi_nav called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> getting threats from frots in pm now
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu frots giving dangerous advice, and threats in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> ikonia: you have all the luck, huh
<ikonia> idiot - gone, problem solved
<ikonia> does "black" in #ubuntu sound like he's telling the truth to you ?
<ikonia> he's claiming he's got an box with "an" intel quadcore processor, with 48GB of ram ?
<jussi01> ikonia: sure its not a typo? (i havent looked)
<ikonia> I double checked
<jussi01> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> jussi01, sorry I missed the Russian obscenities
<jussi01> bazhang: dont be sorry, just funny how we hit enter at pretty much same time.
<bazhang> jussi01, true :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<arand> ↑ I've cleaned up the wiki page a bit and added Karmic (&Lucid) instructions, would !pae be ok as that?
<ikonia> lets have a read and review it
<ikonia> seems a solid bit of info though at a glance
<arand> ikonia: The jaunty instructions are left kind of as they were, but I'm not quite sure what more to do there.
<ikonia> seems good, just trying to think of a way of saying about 8.04 there is no pae kernel other than the server kernel
<ikonia> 8.04 is still supported
<arand> ikonia: Ah, would also fall under "earlier versions" I assume..
<ikonia> yes, but 8.04 needs calling out specfically due to LTS
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<arand> ikonia: Added https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE?action=diff&rev2=8&rev1=7 to the "earlier" section in any case..
<ikonia> seems better to me
<Trek> hey, there might be edit requests from an ubottu clone
<Trek> we're (that is me and my group) trying to get ubottu's factoids system implemented in our own bot
<Trek> sorry if you get edit requests here
<Trek> we'll iron out the bugs soon
<funkyHat> Sorry about "amberbot" if it was just in here... the configuration has been corrected now
<Slart> hello, can someone have a look at myrl in #ubuntu... I smell trouble
<genii> Flannel: Unauthorised bot?
<Flannel> s/Unauthorized/Noisy/ yeah
<Flannel> Or a script or something
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (peturi:)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-28
<switchgirl> hi have i been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gnomefreak> is it just me or are others getting the sound like when someone pings you?
<genii> gnomefreak: Still getting the pings?
<gnomefreak> genii: no htey stopped shortly after i asked
<genii> Weird.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ping
<Tm_T> nope, didn't hear any sound
<gnomefreak> :)\
<gnomefreak> not sure if im happy or confused
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: happily confused
<genii> bazhang: Heh, he got the double crunchbang-not-supported-here ...
<bazhang> genii, best to head him off early
<genii> Yup.
 * gnomefreak missed what happened before "im not doing you any favors" :(
<gnomefreak> scrolling not much help
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: in -ot Seveas and someone
<gnomefreak> sorry had to check on name SpaceGhostC2C
<Tm_T> ah
<ikonia> spaceghost  has a bad attitude in every channel he's in
<ikonia> speaking to vng
<gnomefreak> that explains that
<jussi01> Sev can push the line at times also.
<gnomefreak> true
<elky> the problem is sev knows where the line is quite intimately
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, kklimonda said: !controls is In Lucid you may notice that the default theme has window controls (min/max/close) on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side either change the theme or see http://alturl.com/x5d6 for how to change button location and order using the terminal.
<jussi01> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<jussi01> !currentissues > kklimonda
<bazhang> ackt1c seems to be the 'ubuntu' ascii pastebinner from a day or so ago (ban evading)
<bazhang> MenZa, ackt1k is the user ubuntu from a day or so ago, ban evading, now in -ot
<MenZa> bazhang: gotcha
<MenZa> bazhang: someone you want to talk to?
<bazhang> MenZa, be wary of his PM if you go that route; very unpleasant (already removed from #ubuntu just now for ban evading)
<MenZa> well, he ran away
<bazhang> aw he quit
<billy> how do i become an op??
<billy> We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel
<billy> why post that if no-one even here
<gord> you can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements to find out billy
<gord> also http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ is a good read
<billy> lol to much reading for me lol any  quick way? i just wanna help ubuntu while im not doing anything
<gord> no, no quick way
<nhandler> billy: You can still help out on IRC without being an OP
<Idle2> i-bot from a .ru domain. keep an eye open :)
<Tm_T> nice
<Tm_T> meeting in 10 minutes?
<topyli> Tm_T, yep
<jpds> OK.
<jussi01> @now
<Tm_T> nice, I cannot get back from away
 * kkathman pulls on the rope to drag Tm_T  back into this realm
<jpds> Tm_T: It's a sign.
<tsimpson> for those not paying attention, the there is a meeting currently in -meeting
<Tm_T> aargh cannot get opped
<tsimpson> where?
<Tm_T> jpds: yeah, chanserv ignores me, I must have said something or forgot to say
<Tm_T> so, I cannot handle any possible trolls, they're all yours
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> half an hour delay with chanserv, neat
<Myrtti> right, I'm at the Global Jam in Berkeley and I was planning to use my effort and time to fix some out of date factoid
<Myrtti> s
<Flannel> We have a date factoid?
<Myrtti> Flannel: harhar
<Flannel> Hmm, Myrtti, what date shindig are you talking about?
<Flannel> Oh "out of date"
<Flannel> right.  Let me go apt-get reading-comprehension
<Myrtti> Flannel: for example, !java might need a fix soon
<Flannel> Come to think of it, being able to tag "this factoid should be reviewed on $DATE" in the DB might not be a bad feature to add
<Myrtti> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Myrtti> that is a badly formed text
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> oh, so there's !grub, !grub2 and !boot?
<Myrtti> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Myrtti> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Myrtti> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Myrtti> is the addition really needed?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Which addition?
<Myrtti> see also !firefox-3.5
<Myrtti> perhaps I should just shut up while my headache subsides
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (mery)
<Trek> did an "amberbot" post something in here?
<Myrtti> no
<Trek> alright, just making sure of something
<Trek> the bot called "amberbot" is acting funky, might have posted to here when it was testing the !Op flag my group put into it
<Trek> sorry to bother you
<kkathman> hmm I need to sign to a better server...it keeps timing out my connection
<Trek> kkathman: for freenode?
<kkathman> yeppers
<Trek> kkathman: chat.us.freenode.net ...?
<kkathman> yeah that just channels you to whatever node is free I think
<Trek> kkathman: true, but it sends you to a US server only, are you using that right now, or chat.freenode.net?
<kkathman> Tried that chat.freenode.us.net but it said no server found...I'm hooked to gibson.freenode.net right now
<nhandler> kkathman: chat.us.freenode.net
<kkathman> oh had it backwards I guess
<kkathman> SO are we saying that the us servers don't disconnect? or timeout?
<nhandler> No
<Trek> hasnt happened ot me yet
<Trek> to*
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-21
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (xfxf)
<soreau> IdleOne: Longer than what, a week?
<rww> hrm?
<soreau> ermhrm
<rww> soreau: something we can help you with?
<soreau> rww: Yes, I am banned from #ubuntu+1 and wanted to see about getting it lifted
<IdleOne> soreau: heya
<IdleOne> How you doing?
<soreau> Ok for now I guess
<IdleOne> So, here is the thing. I'll remove the ban but this is the last time I am going to remove a ban set by a different op on you.
<IdleOne> You realize that there are so many chances we can give you
<IdleOne> also, anytime you feel the need to vent, yell, swear. do it in a PM to yourself :)
<soreau> You know I don't mean any harm but pmming myself is like saying go-f-yourself
<IdleOne> yeah I know but the ubuntu channels is really not the right place to let it out
<soreau> ok
<IdleOne> soreau: PM me if you ever need to talk or just vent.
<IdleOne> ban is lifted.
<soreau> I appreciate your patience btw.. you guys seem to have the ability to handle extremely fragile situations very well
<soreau> I, on the other hand, do not :P
<IdleOne> hah!
<soreau> IdleOne: Ok thanks
<soreau> It will mean a lot to me
<soreau> if I can vent to you :/
<IdleOne> anytime, if I don't respond to it don't get insulted :)
<soreau> I only expect you to keep on idlin
<bazhang> is radios the .pt problem user?
<rww> Ident matches Redmono and Plutu (who I vaguely remember getting actioned), so I'd guess so.
<bazhang> there's a ton of problem nicks from that range
<rww> nod. It's been annoying me and I don't know what to do about it.
<rww> They change ident and nick and realname, and the IP address changes wildly, so there's nothing for a ban to latch on to unless I ban the whole ISP, which I've considered doing.
<rww> or maybe I'm connecting dots that shouldn't be and they're different people. I really don't know.
<Jordan_U> Can we make Floodbot warn in #ubuntu-ops-monitor whenever someone joins from that range?
<rww> bazhang: heh, guest-dude-with-sean-ident appeared in -ot after you mentioned them.
<bazhang> rww, heh yeah. my prescience is in overdrive
<rww> Jordan_U: nope
<rww> bazhang: but yeah, as far as telepac goes, there are too many users that can't reasonably be tied to the one person I assume exists and is hopping IP addresses :(
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> ouch. that user just /amsg'd a ton of channels
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (eso4g1)
<ikonia> Pici: I love that, "I'm running blind here and it still doesn't work"......maybe that's because your doing this blind with no idea
<bazhang> cherokee signs?
<bazhang> no idea where to point lalitha in -irc
<bazhang> linux chat server with windows client?
<Pici> jrib: some vpses configure their ubuntu installs differently.
<Pici> linode (which everyone loves) comes with a root password by default :(
<jrib> Pici: yeah just wanted to make sure he wasn't referring to his user as root
<Pici> jrib: okay :)
<bazhang> MUILTFN_, hi
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<IdleOne> Ahman
<Pici> so say we all
 * rww ponders writing a "how to undo the damage that Linode does to their Debian and Ubuntu images" guide at some point
<Pici> there is one floating out there.
<Pici> rww: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/27/notes-from-setting-up-ubuntu-server-on-linode/
<rww> yeah, I've seen that. it's missing some stuff and includes some unrelated stuff, though. e.g. I think Linode has things set to not install recommended packages by default, that sort of thing.
<rww> hrm, maybe a "how to not use the built-in Debian image and roll through debian-installer on your own on Linode" post would be better. if that's even possible, iono.
<ubottu> capntrade called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> capntrade called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> [Freenode] [ ~capntrade!~trade@2001:470:c475:3133:7:f:e:d  ] not for long
<Pici> bleh
<jpds> Challange accepted.
<jpds> <~capntrade> have you ever had sex with a man?
<Pici> How pleasant.
<jpds> <~capntrade> i hear you have to to be a ubuntu member
<jpds> 16:56:04 <~capntrade> naw, i'll just evade and troll even harder next time
<jpds> 16:56:13 <~capntrade> fuck you and your illusion of power
<jpds> 16:56:43 <~capntrade> http://blog.feenode.net/?p=1272 for why
<IdleOne> don't click it
<IdleOne> you probably know that already
<Pici> I did.
<marienz> don't click anything below feenode.net, yes
<Pici> I misread.
<marienz> and thanks for reporting
<IdleOne> Pici: me too
<Pici> Chrome handled it well though.
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> so did chromium
<popey> so did wget
<popey> :)
<jpds> Yay for NoScript
<IdleOne> where is genii when you need a coffee :/
<jpds> IdleOne: The US?
<IdleOne> that doesn't help my coffee situation
<jpds> IdleOne: There's no coffee in the US?
<IdleOne> sure there is
<IdleOne> I'm not in the US though
 * genii-around slides IdleOne a large, delicious, lifegiving coffee
 * IdleOne sips
<IdleOne> thank you good sir
<genii-around> IdleOne: Anytime
<ikonia> hello capntrade
<capntrade> unban me now
<ikonia> whoa, err hang on
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<capntrade> unban me now
<IdleOne> capntrade: please change the attitude
<ikonia> capntrade: ok, lets try to resolve this, why where you banned ?
<capntrade> unban me now
<ikonia> ok, converstion over, good bye
<capntrade> unban me now
<capntrade> unban me now
<IdleOne> capntrade: are you willing to discuss this with ikonia ?
<marienz> hmm, "conversation"
<ikonia> marienz: oops, yes
<marienz> I didn't mean the spelling
<IdleOne> please remind me to remove that ban in a few hours
<marienz> I mean this wasn't much of one
<ikonia> no, leave it, I won't remind you ;)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> conversation continues in PM
<ikonia> and for me, ignoring
<IdleOne> lots of unban me now
<ikonia> ignoring it
<IdleOne> yup same here
<ikonia> heads up on ubuntu-women
<ikonia> pleia2: ping ^
<pleia2> thanks, I'll keep an eye out
<ikonia> get ready for "unban me now" then a follow up on ban in pm
<marienz> can someone prod me if he hits another channel and I don't notice it?
<ikonia> just the ubuntu ones at the moment
<ikonia> removed from offtopic and women
<jpds> So much for "<~capntrade> i can evade that ban in 2 seconds"
<ikonia> he's l33t
<marienz> well, perhaps a little longer than two seconds, but yes
<IdleOne> for the record it has been 8 minutes of "unban me now" in PM
<IdleOne> ongoing
<jpds> IdleOne: Be thankful you don't have what I have from him in PM.
<ikonia> I'm curious to how far he can go as he's doing the pair of us
<jpds> "<~capntrade> eat plagues of giant ******" - been going on for ages now.
<mrmist> i guess i was lucky enough to have annoyed him sufficiently for him to stop talking
<marienz> he's been asking me for my help for the last couple of minutes
<IdleOne> help him off the network
<jpds> marienz: Do it.
<marienz> is he still talking to anyone in here?
<ikonia> pm'ing me
<IdleOne> me too
<ikonia> sory
<ikonia> "un ban me"
<ikonia> unban me now
<ikonia> sorry
<IdleOne> 20 minutes
<ikonia> there we go....
<IdleOne> let's see if he is more responsive this time
<Pici> I doubt it.
<jpds> IdleOne: That was no way a few hours right there.
<IdleOne> agreed but we are to catalyse and offer a place for resolution
<IdleOne> right?
<IdleOne> so if it continues when he returns I'll remember to !appeal before kb
<ikonia> I wouldn't
<ikonia> why invite him through a pointless process for other people
<Pici> Anyone who hands out the 'feenode' links doesn't exactly get that privilege in my book, but whatever.
<IdleOne> the nays have it
 * gnomefreak scared :(, but what is feenode?
<IdleOne> nothing you want to click
<gnomefreak> works for me, thanks
<oCean> notice Jak3 returned in #u
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> is he not meant to be
<oCean> cdbs showed him out yesterday
<ikonia> he's not showing up as banned
<ikonia> kicked or banned ?
<oCean> got pretty nasty
<cdbs> yes, I banned him yesterday
<cdbs> I remember distinctly
<oCean> so do I :(
<cdbs> he is evading the ban
<oCean> anyway, he's not making it a secret he returned.. :/
<ikonia> lets find out, thanks oCean
<IdleOne> he is using a different ip
<IdleOne> 38492
<oCean> Ok. Bye
<cdbs> So, it means
<cdbs>  /removeban?
<IdleOne> cdbs: no
<Jak3> i have joined
<ikonia> hi Jak3 thanks for joining
<Jak3> no problem
<Jak3> just one thing.... y am i here?
<ikonia> cdbs: would you like to talk to Jak3 or would you like me to ?
<ikonia> usr13: can we help ?
<cdbs> oops, my mistake
<ikonia> ?
<cdbs> of putting +z
<ikonia> Jak3: be with you in one moment if you could please hang on
<Jak3> lol.... silence
<Jak3> ok
<ikonia> Jak3: not ignoring you, won't be one moment
<Jak3> o problem
<Jak3> ok i understand
<ikonia> usr13: hello ? do you need something ?
<usr13> ikonia: not atm
<ikonia> usr13: ok, then if you don't need anything could you please leave the channel, as this channel is for issue resolution only
<usr13> np
<ikonia> Jak3: apologies for the delay there
<Jak3> ah.... i understand... my bad language.... sorry that was my lil bro..... he apologized last night
<Jak3> its ok
<ikonia> Jak3: I've asked you to join this channel, to discuss a few minor problems we've had with you in the channel, and hopefully resolve them
<Jak3> yes i know what happened..... bad language.... threats......
<ikonia> ok, so what's going on there ?
<Jak3> ?
<ikonia> you're asking for #ubuntu to support backtrack-linux and seem to keep asking if people need help, despite being told, if they need help, they will ask for it
<ikonia> and as you said, the swearing etc
<Jak3> yes....
<ikonia> ok, you where also banned from the channel, and have attmpted to get around that ban with an IP change (intentionally or not)
<ikonia> so what's causing this behaviour and can we please try and get you to stop  ?
<Jak3> yes i will stop.... it was just a time of anger and stress and i was also tired....
<ikonia> ok, a moment ago you told us that was your brother
<ikonia> now you're telling us it was you ?
<ikonia> (it's a lot easier if you're just honest)
<Jak3> look i will stop going on the channel(s)
<Jak3> i am being honest... it WAS me
<ikonia> that's not what I'm asking for, you're welcome to use the channels if you can follow the rules
<ikonia> ok, thank you for being honest, that's easier to have a discussion with
<Jak3> ok what are the rules?
<ikonia> !guidelines | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jak3> thank you
<ikonia> the channel is also governed by a code of conduct
<ikonia> !coc | Jak3
<ubottu> Jak3: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Jak3> i just needed help
<ikonia> I fully understand you need help and I want to get it to you
<ikonia> but you must understand #ubuntu does not support backtrack-linux
<Jak3> i am reading.... i will be a couple of mins
<ikonia> I gave you channel for #backtrack-linux yesterday and you where rude to me
<ikonia> if you needed help that bad why did you not join the correct channel and ask for help, instead of going off at people ?
<Jak3> i needed help on my behavoir
<ikonia> ok, so what can we do to help you keep in line with the ubuntu IRC rules ?
<Jak3> ok 2 second i need to read the rules, OK?
<ikonia> that's fine, no rush
<Jak3> can you get someone to monitor me?
<ikonia> I'm sorry no
<ikonia> it's up to the individual to take responsability/ownership for their actions
<Jak3> ok, no swearing, no bullying, no threats, no copyright...... i understand.... the admins must take control of the behavouir of members of chat rooms and the individual must be responsible for his/her's actions.... i am dearly sorry about this incident ikonia
<ikonia> ok, and remember, the channel is for ubuntu support only, not backtrack
<ikonia> if people need/want help, they will ask for it, you don't have to go prodding for it
<Jak3> yes.... i must keep that in mind.....
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I'll remove the mute I've just put on you, and the ban from the other day, if you have any questions or problems, just join this channel and ask, and we can help you with your bahviour issues
<Jak3> may i go.... to the backtrack channel?
<ikonia> yes, I gave you the backtrack linux channels yesterday
<Jak3> thank you... yes i remember.... my hash button is not working.... can you help.... only if you want....
<Pici> #backtrack-linux
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Jak3> yes sorry
<IdleOne> type /join #backtrack-linux
<Jak3> goodbye.... will you always be here?
<ikonia> Jak3: great. I've removed the ban and mute in #ubuntu, and you can join #backtrack-linux when you want, remember this channel can help you with the rules of the #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> Jak3: someone is normally here and active yes
<IdleOne> if God has any pity on us, no.
<Jak3> OK, goodbye
<ikonia> Jak3: appreciate the honesty
<ikonia> nice to have a simple resolution
<Pici> !prayer > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<IdleOne> I Ahman'ed that earlier
<ikonia> I'm off home, laters all
<Pici> I saw
<IdleOne> later ikonia
<IdleOne> I hope for the day we don't need ops on irc, a universe where people are nice and follow the rules...
<IdleOne> store run
<Jak3> is there a monitor here?
<Jak3> i need to talk
<Pici> Er, what do you mean?
<Jak3> i need something to relieve my stress
<Pici> Jak3: What does that have to do with IRC issue resolution?
<Jak3> people are stressing me out.... i need to calm down
<Pici> Jak3: Are you just looking for a chat channel?
<Pici> Non-support?
<Jak3> what a issue channel you are!!!!
<Pici> uh?
<KB1JWQ> Okay then...
<Pici> Heh.  I like ubottu's new !test
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, kevinkonrad said: !kevinkonrad is hi
<xene> HY
<rww> hello
<xene> lets all get naked
<rww> no thanks
<xene> yes
<xene> get naked now, or i will beat you with a hose
<xene> like your parents used to
<rww> I guess it's one of those days today.
<xene> on your knees bitch
<xene> so, lets all take off one article of clothing
<xene> i have a webcam, it'll be fun. you can see my junk and compare
<xene> unban me
<xene> unban me
<xene> unban me
<xene> unban me
<elky> no.
<xene> unban me
<rww> careful, if elky unbans you enough times, it'll overflow and become a ban.
<elky> oh i'm pretty sure that limit for him is 0.
<xene> unban me
<rww> nuqɐu ɯǝ
<bazhang> zcat[1], hi
<IdleOne> !appeals > xene
<ubottu> xene, please see my private message
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: How can we help you?
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: you are active enough to be talking in #debian you can take the time to answer me.
<IdleOne> your*
<Flannel> IdleOne: He's forwarded, may not have known he was in here.
<IdleOne> which is why I highlighted twice
<IdleOne> plus bazhang did too
<Flannel> IdleOne: If he's active in another channel, he could very well be in the middle of something there, and isn't sure where the mystery pings are coming from (again, because he isn't even aware he's in this channel)
<IdleOne> had he responded I would of taken the time to explain to him where he was and why but he is to busy moaning in #debian just like he did in #ubuntu when he was banned
<zcat[1]> Hmmm
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: welcome back
<zcat[1]> have I been banned?
<IdleOne> you have from #ubuntu
<zcat[1]> Ywah, I know why..
<IdleOne> and forwarded here
<zcat[1]> totally lost it with some very unhelpful help eg "go use windows"
<zcat[1]> while trying to set up raid
<zcat[1]> not sure why I even bother coming to #ubuntu some days, I hardly ever get my questions answered
<zcat[1]> but... I apologise for my inappropriate comments anyhow.
<IdleOne> appreciated
<IdleOne> So can I unban you and trust you will follow the guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zcat[1]> I'll try...
<IdleOne> alright, I'll take a chance. Please read that link.
<zcat[1]> can ubuntu try and fix software raid so it works properly?
<IdleOne> you can help fix it
<zcat[1]> Yeah, I should probably check launchpad.. I suspect it's something to do with the mobo I was using not being well supported or something
<zcat[1]> kinda had a dozen people on my back wanting their mail working again.
<zcat[1]> ended up just setting it all up on a single drive which I'm not happy with, but it's better than 'raid' where either drive failing causes the box to not boot.
<IdleOne> could you please join #ubuntu to make sure I got the ban lifted
<IdleOne> thank you.
<zcat[1]> yep that's good thanks
<Jordan_U> FakeRAID :(
<IdleOne> Sometimes you remove an idler and they come back all upset and continue the behaviour that got them here in the first place. Sometimes the removal is just a nudge to say "Hey I need you to focus on me for a second".
<rww> kicking people out of #ubuntu-ops when there isn't anything for them to interrupt, they are highly unlikely to be planning a bot attack, and there's someone else that's been idling here on and off for days :(
<IdleOne> rww: I said something about that days ago
<IdleOne> not sure who/what to do about it
<rww> You're already over-enforcing the silly policy, why not go all out and start banning people for repeated non-compliance?
<IdleOne> I see what your saying.
<IdleOne> I'll stop enforcing the no idling rule.
<Jordan_U> No enforcement of the idling rule? Why did I become an op then? ;)
<elky> ... IdleOne surely you can find a halfway point.
<IdleOne> not sure how to enforce half a policy
<IdleOne> either we do or we don't
<Flannel> IdleOne: Spirit of the law, not letter of the law.
<rww> enforce the policy when it's useful, and don't enforce it when it's not?
<Flannel> also known as: use common sense, don't be a robot.
<IdleOne> no idling means no idling
<rww> it says "We reserve the right to remove idlers", not "No idling"
<elky> Use more than 10 minutes from first greet to first boot is closer to halfway.
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> well necreo has been here for days
<rww> Any staffers around?
<rww> hrm, nvm, I should go ask in #freenode instead of here
<elky> gnomefreak do you have mozilla bugtracker access?
<gnomefreak> elky: yes
<gnomefreak> what can i do for you?
<elky> gnomefreak, pm'd
<gnomefreak> k
<Pici> jrib: fwiw, cat /etc/debian_version says squeeze/sid on this maverick install.
<Pici> !prayer > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<jrib> !cookie > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<elky> hah
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> ircc: may want to check bognarandras's irc cloak status, hes asking for it to be removed right now in #freenode
<tsimpson> he's still listed as an ubuntu member
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, runlevels is <reply> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab. update: as of ubuntu 10.10 most services use upstart and the SysV runlevels are less and less usefull ( including related tools rcconf, update-rc.d etc...) see « man initctl » to learn !upstart.
<LjL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<genii-around> Heads up, might start getting something like: <dufyhn> Hi, kunwon1 here. Have you been waiting 2, 3, 4+ years for a Freenode GRF (Group Registration Form) to be approved by Freenode staff? Has Freenode staff stolen your channel and given it to someone else, because they made a cash donation? If so join ##freenodelawsuit today! A class action suit against freenode is in the works, and our legal counsel Saul Goodman will be answering your
<genii-around> questions.  ging mumbles jussi TheOV magnetron intgr linear_shift star
 * IdleOne goes for more coffee
<Tm_T> genii-around: lovely
<genii-around> Tm_T: Looks like the 4 nicks I saw doing this are k-lined now
<IdleOne> Saul Goodman, sounds like a real lawyer name
<IdleOne> ME is the abrv. for Maine correct?
<Pici> yes.
<ubottu> In ubottu, juk said: dick is <reply>is a hello world
<IdleOne> Got his degree from Broklineme law and tire repair school
<Pici> o.O
<ubottu> In ubottu, ruan said: ff4 is Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository "https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable", then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4 .
<Pici> Hes a regular in #freenode iirc.
<Pici> I know I've seen the nick before.
<IdleOne> juk? yeah
<Pici> no
<Pici> saul goodman
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> I like my BroKlineME name for the school
<IdleOne> Anybody if I add !ff4 is <reply> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command << sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<IdleOne> mind*
<IdleOne> hmm my «  turned to < <
<IdleOne> !ff4 is <reply> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command <<  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> darn why doesn't it show properly
<IdleOne> rww: mind doing your sed magic on the «
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> now they pop up
<rww> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command <<  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<rww> !ff4 =~ s/<</«/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<IdleOne> thank you
<rww> !ff4 =~ s/  / /
<rww> no problem
<bazhang> just a heads up smallfoot- in +1 (no time to watch now)
<bazhang> thanks IdleOne
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. (with dot) --> what?
<IdleOne> huh?
<rww> open https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. in a web browser.
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> your client fails at urlwith.
<rww> notice the part where it's a bunch of badly-written guidelines by someone called Joshua
<rww> IdleOne: I didn't say "open https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines in a web browser", I said "open https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. in a web browser" ;P
<IdleOne> ahh I see
<IdleOne> sorry my assumption was fail
<IdleOne> badly written but still good advice
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> I could enumerate the problems I have with it (I count seven), but I'm just going to rm it instead ;P
<IdleOne> sounds like a plan
<IdleOne> evening Logan_
<Logan_> hey
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !fx4 is <alias> ff4
<Logan_> yay, it worked
<rww> !fx4 is <alias> ff4
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<IdleOne> sorta
<IdleOne> now it works
<Logan_> lol
<rww> bad IdleOne, uses the wrong acronym :(
<IdleOne> thanks Logan_
<Logan_> rww: can I have factoid-adding privs. for ubottu, or is that just for ops?
<rww> !firefox4 is <alias> ff4
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<IdleOne> Logan_: just ops
<Logan_> ah, okay
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<rww> Logan_: The answer to that question is shrouded in time, incorrect information, and disagreement, but by far the most likely way to get editing privileges is to get ops in a core channel.
<Logan_> rww: ok, thanks
 * Logan_ will part so that he is not idling
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-23
<RollingForward> hi
<RollingForward> would like to know why i am banned and how to get unbanned at this point in time?
<Jordan_U> RollingForward: I think you know exactly why you have been banned, Hoober.
<RollingForward> back
<elky> And also the chance (really, the non-existance thereof) of getting unbanned.
<RollingForward> are you telling me hoober is responsible for this
<RollingForward> i think i submitted an email which has a extremely reasonable probability of being read by at least one of you
<RollingForward> who do have roles in the standard ops and council
<RollingForward> if you tell me only 1 person should deal with this, then it probably is not jordan
<RollingForward> can you provide the group decision or do we only have the collective bias of many lonely single people
<RollingForward> who are no doubt wronging a single anonymous guy like me
<RollingForward> if you don't believe so, then would you lend your ears
<RollingForward> i thought so. you are all idle. you are part of the freenode conspiracy. you just are deepily evil and have no problem with cognitive dissonance if most the time you can wank your friends off with pretty sayings
<RollingForward> i am trying to real hard to reach you
<RollingForward> you have freenode
<RollingForward> ubuntu is a large donator
<RollingForward> the ops are riding the ubuntu wave of fame, and are on the council
<RollingForward> they obviously don't have the time to do the role in ops and council at the same time
<RollingForward> i know from experience
<RollingForward> but was shouted down everytime
<RollingForward> symbolic in your efforts
<RollingForward> none of this should be interpreted as a evidence that i am banned currently for the crimes of people you know are me
<RollingForward> but that you think are me
<RollingForward> i can understand how that reasoning works. but when you squelch me with your converging interests, that is a problem
<RollingForward> i cannot drop
<ubottu> In ubottu, RollingForward said: if yes yes is then cool
<ubottu> In ubottu, RollingForward said: if yes yes is then poop
<ubottu> In ubottu, RollingForward said: if yes yes is then what elky says at my wedding
<IdleOne> RollingForward: seriously?
<IdleOne> please stop that
<RollingForward> my bad. i am new around here.
<RollingForward> has everyone forgotten about me? i would hope so. it wasn't hard for me to disappear
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !ff4 is If you want to install Firefox 4 then if you open a !terminal and run: << sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox >> (without the <<s) You will install the browser.
<Jordan_U> I think it's clearer in general to just have 'some sentence explaining that you need to run a command, and here it is: sudo foo-bar -baz'
<Jordan_U> I've never had someone mistake the ':' for part of the command, and then you don't need any note about (without quotes) or similar.
<Pici> Agreed.  I'd also make the suggestion to turn the ; into && though.
<IdleOne> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<IdleOne> edit if it needs it :)
<Pici> Is the package name for ff4 firefox, or does it need to be installed explicitly?
<IdleOne> the package name is firefox and you can go either with upgrade or install firefox
<IdleOne> the command in the factoid worked for me
<Jordan_U> !no ff4 is <reply> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<IdleOne> you removed my «  »
<IdleOne> :(
<Jordan_U> :»)
 * nhandler notes that the command will only work if they already have firefox installed
<IdleOne> nhandler: they will because firefox is installed by default on ubuntu
<IdleOne> unless that got changed also
<knome> IdleOne, one can also remove firefox :P
<IdleOne> knome: one who removed it should know how to install it
<IdleOne> :P
<knome> and, you are saying "to INSTALL"
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> ok
<knome> you maybe should say "to UPGRADE" then
<IdleOne> you people and your understanding of the English language :P
<knome> :P
<knome> are you sure we aren't just bots
<IdleOne> !ff4 =~ s/upgrade/install firefox/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<IdleOne> better?
<knome> mm-hmm
<IdleOne> appreciate the info/comments :)
<knome> np. glad we can help.
<RollingForward> ff4 is RC
<RollingForward> a release candidate isn't too convincing.
<RollingForward> think of how long ff4 has been in development.
<RollingForward> by 11.04 it would be released we hope. so then it is safe to consider stable
<RollingForward> many of my addons did not work when i tried their ff4
<IdleOne> Thank you for the update. We will take it into consideration and have a vote at our yearly meeting on factoid updating.
<RollingForward> yep. just got to wait and all will be good
<nhandler> RollingForward: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<RollingForward> i want to fit in with the ubuntu community
<RollingForward> i don't have friends in real life. been about 9 yeras
<RollingForward> so i really would like to be a part of a legit e-community
<RollingForward> like ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, RollingForward said: if yes yes is then "RollingForward has skills. we could use them. we be friends with him. he use skill. we rejoice with profit. "
<RollingForward> i graduated highschool. standard diploma too
<nhandler> RollingForward: That is great, but we don't require a diploma to use #ubuntu. Instead, we require people abide by the IRC Guidelines and the Code of Conduct
<RollingForward> i can download it. i will even encrypt it
<RollingForward> i could also program my own encrypter
<nhandler> RollingForward: Signing the Code of Conduct is definitely a start, but you also need to actually follow it.
<RollingForward> i am very good at breaking down concepts and logically deducing through each stage of cumulative evolution
<RollingForward> like the description. i can take a lot of time reading ti
<nhandler> RollingForward: Why don't you apply those skills to reading through the Code of Conduct and IRC Guidelines. You might be able to learn some things from them. It is also a necessary first step if you hope to be able to participate in #ubuntu again in the future.
<RollingForward> i will do that. i will even use my PGP keys to send it to my email for when i get home . ttyl
<bazhang> is donator even a word?
<tonyyarusso> no - donor
<Jordan_U> Any advice on what to do about ohsix in #ubuntu? (adamently refusing to use gksudo instead of sudo when instructing other users to run GUI apps as root)
<bazhang> Starminn, hi
<bazhang> Jordan_U, I'll PM him if you wish
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Please do.
<Starminn> Hey. Never been to this channel. Knew it was here, just never came. So this is pretty much just where, if you have a serious issue with someone, you express the opinion here?
<bazhang> he says he's too busy to discuss. if he continues then I'll follow up via PM, and warn again. hopefully that will do the trick
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Do you happen to know in what situations problems will arise with sudo and graphical apps? I admit I don't know the precise cause of the problem but I've dealt with enough users that can't login due to a root owned ~/.ICEauthority (less in recent years though) that I find it hard to believe it's restricted to ssh -X.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, I've heard actionparsnip explain it a ton of times, the exactitude slips my mind at the moment
<Starminn> Alright, well see ya guys. Thank you for all your fine work. I admire you all for so capably handling so many users all at once, with just the right amount of authority soa s to not scare off others. :) See ya
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo Jordan_U this seems to explain with some more clarity than I can muster at the moment
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I've already read that, I'm more curious about the specific problem of root owned ~/.ICEauthority though.
<bazhang> oddly enough Flynn is discussing it now in #ubuntu
<bazhang> whoa lag
<tonyyarusso> l
<tonyyarusso> a
<bazhang> thanks for joining ohsix
<tonyyarusso> g
<tonyyarusso> ?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, you around ? ^^
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, heh yeah
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo at any rate, ohsix was asked to join here by Jordan_U ; there seemed to be some debate on the validity of said link contents
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I am now.
<bazhang> ah just in the nick of time
<Jordan_U> No, also in the nick of Jordan_U ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<Jordan_U> ohsix: If you'd like to argue whether a policy of always recommending gksudo for graphical applications is reasonable, this is the channel to do it. I don't think it will though. While I don't know exactly what circumstances cause ~/.ICEauthority to become owned by root it is a common enough problem that it does not seem those circumstances are as rare as you've stated.
<ohsix> i wasn't arguing anything
<tonyyarusso> I don't know if it was .ICEauthority, but I remember messing something up that way.  Probably nautilus.
<ohsix> anything that'll change stuff in $HOME is a risk
<ohsix> ssh just happens to touch your credentials if you use X forwarding
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Well it is a policy in #ubuntu so I'll have to insist that you don't recommend the use of any graphical application with sudo instead of gksudo.
<ohsix> you'd need to do "sudo ssh -X" to get it to do it though
<ohsix> Jordan_U: you're free to tell them the possible issues whenever you like
<Tm_T> sudo and ssh? how pervert
<Tm_T> sorry the strong expression
<ohsix> indeed
<Jordan_U> ohsix: It doesn't work that way. I won't always be there (though it is likely that I will be there some of the times when users complain about not logging in due to a root owned ~/.ICEauthority).
<ohsix> i suspect that's the only way they knew how to do something like ssh root@ -X
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Why do you refuse to use gksudo in your examples to other users? What harm does it cause to you or them?
<ohsix> i don't refuse
<ohsix> i just won't remember, since it's so silly and i know the exceptions already
<ohsix> thats why i welcome you reminding me every time i do it, as you have already
<ohsix> it doesn't enter my thinking to even consider not knowingly executing sudo knowing why you do it
<ohsix> it's incompatible with people that use sudo for everything not knowing what it really does, aside from them needing to do it for some things occasionally
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Sorry, I misinterpreted your comments.
<ohsix> it's alright, there's a lot of scroll & it's hard to follow
<Tm_T> hmm, we still don't have disclaimer in !fx4 cactoid
<bazhang> aprilhare is turning into smallfoot-
<tsimpson> ohsix: if there's nothing you want to discuss with us (any more), could you please /part this channel
<elky> tsimpson, necreo too?
<tsimpson> oh right
<tsimpson> is there any reason for them to be here that I don't know about?
<elky> not that i'm aware of
<elky> i believe they've got us on auto-join
<elky> and have been told several times but conveniently not around at those times
<tsimpson> necreo: please don't auto-join this channel
<Tm_T> who was/is necreo?
<elky> a bshellz user who managed to catch an unaware op and get an exempt in contradiction of the blanket ban on bshellz
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> for a moment I lived in a hope that they had some admin being active with us
<elky> yeah :(
<elky> bacta in -marketing
<ikonia> what a surprise
<ikonia> ooh, I thought I autojoined that channel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LetsGo67 said: !LetsGo67 =~ Hello.
<ikonia> speaking to trench in pm
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, apachelogger said: ubottu: being a bot is no excuse for not seeing semantics, in fact it makes it all the more expectable
<mneptok> expectamuhble.
<ikonia> calling me a fucking peice of shit in pm
<ikonia> wise choice
<IdleOne> who did? dagni?
<ikonia> yup
<KB1JWQ> Something in the water today?
<KB1JWQ> Lot of rude folks on the network. :-/
 * IdleOne drinks coffee
<KB1JWQ> Ooh, good call IdleOne.
 * genii-around drinks coffee
<IdleOne> always boil your water first
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: For coffee?!
<IdleOne> well yeah but also to remove whatever they put in the water today
<charlie-tca> Does it remove the radiation, too?
<IdleOne> only 2ppm
<charlie-tca> Well, at least that helps ;-)
<Pici> meh
<Pici> Lots of random semi-helpful advice lately :(
<ikonia> GeekyAdam just wanted an excuse to have a moan
 * LjL raises an eyebrow at kerneloops_ use of factoids
<rww> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rww> !ff4 =~ s/To install it, use the PPA by/Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Tm_T> rww: well worded, thanks
<rww> I like how certain people in #ubuntu-offtopic automatically assume that any modechanges are related to them. Guilty conscience much?
<tsimpson> how come -ot is not +c?
<LjL> blame arrwawah
<LjL> also where did mahen come from :(
<Tm_T> hi MUILTFN_
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-24
<rww> The colourful reign of terror ended, I see.
<IdleOne> your colors got taken away
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> /rsay that sucks
<rww> probably for the best, I was thinking of doing it anyway ;P
<Jordan_U> rww: I'd give nicholas_ some slack since that was a response to Quintin's "buy a mac".
<rww> You should see my usual response to people bringing up ADHD O:)
<Jordan_U> rww: I'm curious now.
<bazhang> rwlove: troll
<rww> i do not love why do people keep pretending i do :(
<rww> (i know, tab complete...)
<LjL> ftr quintin is an old troll
<bazhang> seems so
<bazhang> <Quintin> Let's not be IRC nazis   in response to my suggestion to be civil
<rww> Apparently I am also an IRC nazi. MLIA.
<elky> heh
<bazhang> nice! now all the ops will watch this channel!
<bazhang> whoops
<Flannel> bazhang: I don't think the ops ever watch this channel.
<LjL> but rww and i do!
<LjL> and rww is an op now :P
<bazhang> Flannel, hehe true
<Flannel> LjL: Then he must not watch this channel now
<bazhang> was ohsix the one arguing gksudo / sudo yesterday?
<rww> yes
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> telepac.pt :/
<rww> who now?
<bazhang> azzy_somenumbers
<rww> vhdl in #ubuntu was being annoying in #freenode earlier, best keep an eye on them.
<bazhang> very
<bazhang> that 2001:470 looks very familiar in fact
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (johndebow)
<bazhang> sock puppeting
<rww> nod
<bazhang> also /remove or /kick lets fb's ban them
<bazhang> ie wanking was already banned but still in the channel
<rww> yeah, I clean up stuff like that when ubottu pokes me to review the ban
<bazhang> I got vhdl in PM, no response yet
<rww> about asking to ask a question and not actually asking it?
<Flannel> VHDL?
<Flannel> Oh, that's a nick.
<Flannel> I thought you were getting code in PM
<rww> Flannel, always the EE :(
<bazhang> heh yeah
<IdleOne> 4th time vhdl asks if he can ask a question
<bazhang> well he can! and he has!
<bazhang> he needed to say "can I ask 5 questions?"
<Flannel> just tell him SIGNAL questions : STD_LOGIC_VECTOR (4 DOWNTO 0) := "11111";
<Flannel> Maybe he'll understand that better!
<Flannel> Hi MUILTFN_, how can we help you?
<bazhang> and he's back
<bazhang> still no response via PM btw
 * rww ponders banforwarding to #ubuntu-trivia
<rww> in soviet Ubuntu, questions are asked to you!
<rww> oh my goodness it asked a question
<bazhang> I suspect its capntrade
<rww> so do i. silly IPv6 :(
<Jordan_U> Is it just me or do people asking for help in another language tend to do so almost in groups?
<bazhang> MUILTFN_, hi
<bazhang> man wget
<ikonia> waste of time trying to help people
<ikonia> "I know what I'm doing, I'm certified, I working a hosting centre"
<ikonia> then why are you asking for help ?
<bazhang> psilocybe seems to be wasting time
<ikonia> done with it
<ikonia> hello soreau
<soreau> Hello all, I have a problem with !nvidia and !ati factoids in #ubuntu. They point to the link called https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto which suggests (by it name) that you must install a binary (proprietary) driver which is not the case for most cards, especially in light of the new FOSS driver situation
<soreau> hi ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so what would you suggest for the name of the page ?
<soreau> Well I havent thought that far out, give me a moment please, its 5am here :)
<soreau> ikonia: I would think it should be named something less biased toward binary drivers
<soreau> VideoDriverHowTo?
<ikonia> ok, seems reasonable
<ikonia> are you happy with the content that is there ?
 * soreau looks
<soreau> ikonia: Not fully but I can edit the page later
<soreau> To make it more generic
<ikonia> ok, so lets get a new page then
<ikonia> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * soreau second guesses
<ikonia> hang on
<soreau> ok
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> happy ?
<soreau> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soreau> ikonia: Not yet ;)
<ikonia> I'll change that next
<soreau> I know, j/k
<ikonia> are you happy witht he new page
<ikonia> ahh, cool
<soreau> This will help shape the guide
<ikonia> ok, I'll update the factoid if you can get to work on the page content
 * soreau logs in
<soreau> ikonia: Thank you for this attention, this has been bugging me for some time now
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> !ati is <sed> /BinaryDriverHowto/VideoDriverHowto
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<ikonia> !ati is <sed> /BinaryDriverHowto/VideoDriverHowto/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<ikonia> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsimpson> it's !binarydriver
<ikonia> are they linked to ati/nvidia etc
<ikonia> ?
<tsimpson> !+ati
<ubottu> <alias> binarydriver
<ikonia> ah, thank you
<ikonia> !binarydriver is <sed> /BinaryDriverHowto/VideoDriverHowto/
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<tsimpson> there's also !binarydriver-#ubuntu+1
<ikonia> is that the same content ?
<ikonia> !binarydriver-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<ikonia> !binarydriver-#ubuntu+1 is <sed> /BinaryDriverHowto/VideoDriverHowto/
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> tsimpson: perfect, thank you
<tsimpson> :)
<ikonia> do you really need the <sed> keyword, I'm sure I've done substitution without ?
<soreau> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<soreau> I have changed the header bullet so far..
<soreau> I intend to update the rest of the page over time
<ikonia> ok, well, as long as it gets done in a reasonable time it will be a good udpate
<soreau> ikonia: thanks again for your attention
<ubottu> In ubottu, juk said: tethering is For creating an adhoc host with Ubuntu see: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<popey> that guide is flawed
<ikonia> an ubuntugeek.com guide is flawed, NO !!!!!!!
<ikonia> shock horror
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<ikonia> ;)
<elky> Say it isn't so
<bazhang> <vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?    along with "can I ask a question?" 23 or so times
<ikonia> he's done that before too
<bazhang> any reason not to mute?
<bazhang> he never answers when asked about the specs for the phone, or at all
<ikonia> he's had his warning now, any more, just end it
<ikonia> lag
<bazhang> muted and got him in PM
<bazhang> ah I see you removed him, thanks
<ikonia> just joined #debian as he was muted
<ikonia> behaving like a fool in #freenode too
<ikonia> enjoy
<tsimpson> ikonia: you can use "!foo =~ ..." (or !foo ~=) instead of "!no foo is <sed> ..."
<ikonia> ahh, that's it
<vhdl> hi, why was quieted in #ubuntu?
<popey> repeated "can I ask a question?" "can I run ubuntu on a flip phone"?
<IdleOne> vhdl: your current behaviour in #ubuntu-offtopic shows me that the quiet in #ubuntu will not be removed anytime soon. Anything else we might help you with?
<topyli> vhdl: if you have no other issues, please leave this channel, as idling is not allowed here
<vhdl> http://blog.feenode.net/?=1210 says you guys are wrong
<vhdl> i will appeal this to freenode
<mrmist> Posting that sort of link won't really help matters for you.
<vhdl> lol
<vhdl> lol
<topyli> hrm
<Pici> hrm indeed
<topyli> ni niko :)
<Pici> vhdl is now requesting an ubuntu-sexytime/vhdl cloak in #freenode
<jpds> Pici: Oh right.
 * Pici has ubuntu on hilight in #freenode
<ikonia> hello Jak3
<Jak3> is there anyone avaliable at the moment?
<ikonia> yes
<Jak3> ikonia /hello
<ikonia> how can we help
<Jak3> how do i send a private message?
<ikonia> for those sort of questions it's best to ask in the channel of the client you are using
<ikonia> normally /msg $user
<ikonia> also #freenode is good for general irc advice
<Jak3> also... is there a technical channel?
<Pici> As relating to what?
<ikonia> technical channel for what ?
<Jak3> like keyboard.... resolution.... wireless..... etc
<Pici> Jak3: For Ubuntu?
<Jak3> no
<Jak3> backtrack
<Pici> Jak3: #backtrack-linux  we do not support Backtrack in ubuntu channels.
<ikonia> Jak3: I've told you before
<ikonia>  #backtrack-linux
<Jak3> but how do i register????
<Jak3> =@
<Pici> !register
<ikonia> Jak3: I've told you that also
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> Jak3: if you are having problems ask in #freenode
<Jak3> hold on brb.... just kick me the now... i will c&p that....
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> Jak3: just type /part
<Jak3> ok thanx....
<Jak3> brb... gotta eat dinner
<Jak3> bye
<ikonia> bye
<Pici> bye
<Pici> o.o
<ikonia> spent about an hour with him in pm last night (or night before) explaining to him how to register and join #backtrack-linux
<Pici> ugh
<ikonia> and explaining #freenode's use to him
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> hello again jak
<Jak3> hello....
<ikonia> how can we help now ?
<Jak3> can we talk in a private chat?
<ikonia> why ?
<Jak3> sorry...its not a problem.... just bored.....
<Jak3> i will go now
<ikonia> ok, well, this channel isn't for chatting
<Pici> Jak3: Our chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> try #defocus
<Pici> Or that
<Jak3> saying cant send to channel....
<ikonia> what command are you using to join
<Jak3> on #defocus
<Pici> defocus requires voice.
<ikonia> I shouldn't have pointed you there,
<Jak3> ohhhh
<ikonia> Jak3: ask in #freenode
<Jak3> ok
<Pici> No.
<ikonia> Jak3: this channel is for #ubuntu
<Pici> They won't like him asking in #freenode.  The instructions are in the topic of that channel.
<Jak3> im in ubuntu-offtopic i will go now
<Pici> okay
<ikonia> he's going to start asking about backtrack...I know it
<ikonia> he can't help himself
<Pici> le sigh
<ikonia> das sigh
<jpds> вздох.
<jpds> Languages with articles are for the birds.
 * jussi waves.
<genii-around> Hi jussi !
<jussi> hi genii-around :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-25
<bazhang> got a PM from vhdl
<bazhang> err vhd1
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: Interesting.
<KB1JWQ> Was causing issues across a wide variety of channels, anything interesting?
<bazhang> just a blank line before he quit sadly. was hoping he would finally ask that question KB1JWQ :)
<bazhang> he asked "can I ask a question ?" at least 25 times before being quieted
<Jordan_U> No "cannot send to channel" :)
<bazhang> very iffy advice by critical_max
<jussi> Peoples: If there are things you would like discussed with relation to the IRCC and IRC at UDS, or a particular session you would like us to have, please either ping one of the irc council, or send us an email! We would really love to hear any ideas you have!
<tonyyarusso> Hey IdleOne, I know you don't pay attention to such things, so I'm giving you a heads-up that your government is likely to fall before the end of today.  :)
<Tm_T> morning
<rww> tonyyarusso plans to take advantage of the situation to become Dict'eh'tor.
<tonyyarusso> If only
<tonyyarusso> I do enjoy the pun though.
 * tonyyarusso will be spending the weekend fussing with USian politics related stuff
<jussi> tonyyarusso: whats going on?
<tonyyarusso> jussi: I'm working on transitioning mail servers for a state Senator.
<jussi> oh :D
<rww> moving them to Microsoft Exchange amirite
<tonyyarusso> lolno
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu+postfix+dovecot+roundcube
<Pici> Hows #ubuntu today?
<ikonia> poor
<ikonia> much like when I last spoke to you yesterday
<Pici> ugh :(
<Pici> I wonder if he thought I opped up to get rid of him.
<Pici> I think we're going to see a lot of users today confused that the recent firefox update didn't bring them up to 4.0
<ikonia> agreed
<jrib> upgrade of fuse-utils and libfuse2 on maverick made me unable to mount ntfs, mount command just has a return error of 21 and no error message.  I was confused for a while as to why I lost windows on the grub menu -_-  In case anyone asks about that...
<ikonia> sounds like a quality update
<jrib> Pici: wait, what am I supposed to tell people :)  (see poss in #ubuntu)
<Pici> jrib: The most recent update in maverick was just an update to 3.6.  !ff4 still applies if they want 4.0
<jrib> Pici: ah I see.  Poss mentioned something about "firefox4" so I wasn't sure.  Thank you
<LjL> what were you saying about broken fuse yesterday jrib?
<jrib> LjL: I don't know if the update came in yesterday but with the 2.8.4-1ubuntu1.3 version of libfuse2 and fuse-utils I can't mount my ntfs partition (it fails silently and the command exits with 21).  On debian, I can mount it fine and if I downgrade to 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 I can also mount it fine
<LjL> ah, that fuse :) i was mostly wondering what you meant by fuse
<Pici> err
<jrib> ERROR ERROR
<perpp> Hi, I need to be unbanned. Can someone help me?
<Pici> perpp: Haven't we been over this a few times?
<perpp> Hi, I need to be unbanned. Can someone help me?
<Pici> Really? really?
<elky> perpp, nobody can help you, except maybe a therapist.
<elky> Certainly nobody here. Bye.
<perpp> a therapist? really? you're the one getting enraged
<perpp> by a request asked every 10+ minutes
<Pici> I'm not going to list all the reasons why you shouldn't be unbanned, it would take too long.
<perpp> is your autism flareing up?
<elky> Who?
<Pici> vhdl
<elky> I seem to have blinked and missed this one until now.
<Pici> lucky
<elky> There's plenty to share around.
<kunwon1> hi, i seem to be banned from #ubuntu, probably due to the spam campaign waged against you intended to accomplish exactly that
<Pici> kunwon1: Let me take a look
<LjL> kunwon1: how could it not be you, it was similar nicknames!
<LjL> (just kidding)
 * kunwon1 kneeslap
<kunwon1> i don't even see the ban in my logs
<Pici> kunwon1: Sorry about that, the ban has been removed.
<kunwon1> thanks pici :)
<kunwon1> i'll part now
<LjL> my be annoying to have them against you
<LjL> s/my/must/
<Pici> by the way, perpp/vhd1 keeps msging me 'hi'
<mneptok> Pici: hi!
<Jungli> !sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
 * marienz frowns
<Jungli> !tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
 * Tm_T huggles marienz
<marienz> doesn't keep his promises, apparentnly.
<marienz> apparently, too
<jrib> erm wasn't the kunwon1 ban placed for a different reason?
<Pici> No.
<IdleOne> jrib: not according to BT
<jrib> I say that because I brought up the spam campaign when the ban was placed here, one sec
<jrib> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/01/%23ubuntu-ops.html In any case tonyyarusso take a look when you're around
<ikonia> marienz: why has the blockcold user kept his cloak ?
<ikonia> I thought all his cloaks had been removed
<marienz> ikonia: I just removed it
<ikonia> ah, too quick
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth looking at a way to make xchat do a geo-ip lookup and join the local ubuntu channel first before #ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: What problem would you be attempting to solve, the spraying of random languages into #ubuntu?
<ikonia> yup
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Why not avoid the geo-IP dance and do it based on system language?
<ikonia> get local help first point of call, build local community, then move to global support
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: ahhh, a good suggestion
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Yeah, that's why they pay me the big bucks. :-)
<popey> http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=london
<popey> :)
<jussi> ikonia: We have thought of this many times, but its always been put away as "too much work, too much maintenance" because you need to do it for 3 or 4 clients, and maintain it for every release.
<jussi> Personaly I'd like to have a client that has both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-$country - or perhaps some sort of specialised client to make the experience nicer for people. Ive thought about this some a few UDS's back, but without trialing things, its hard to say anything for certain.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (paulina paulina_)
<Pici> They did the same thing the other day.
<jussi> thanks Pici :)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (this is a bot test, please disregard)
<Pici> /cskickban LjL
<LjL> pici ;( you see, the floodbots are muting ubottu for that
<cdbs> :(
<jussi> LjL: yeah, I was meaning to annoy you about that
<marienz> well, yes
<marienz> feature!
<cdbs> regression, rather
<LjL> sorta :P
<cdbs> As far as I remember, after !<space>ops is called, the floodbots run /mode -zq ubuntu!*@*
<LjL> cdbs: yeah. i was meaning to fix that, but apparently i've made it worse :P
<cdbs> err, I meant /mode -zq ubottu!*@*
<LjL> it should be fixed now, i'll spare you the test. will see next time there's a real call.
<jussi> thanks LjL :)
<Pici> Weird.
<Pici> 'pedro', who I just removed from #ubuntu was claiming that he was offtopic because of some reason that I need to contact jonathan.sackett@canonical.com about.
<Pici> from  'peba@inode.at'
<charlie-tca> heh, at least he had a reason, then?
<Pici> Better than the person who has been msging me 'hi' every 20 minutes or so for the past 5 hours.
<Tm_T> it's always good to have email addresses publicly logged
<Tm_T> (:)
<pedro> hi
<pedro> who can help me with my issue
<IdleOne> What issue would that be?
<pedro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XO_Communications   /* Please can u ask these company nicely why they send spam wordwide
<KB1JWQ> pedro: That's not a Ubuntu question.
<pedro> ok, is launchpad somwhow related to ubuntu ?
<pedro> from your opinion ?
<IdleOne> launpad is a canonical project and you can get support in #launchpad
<IdleOne> launchpad*
<pedro> anyway if some of you have time just ask these guys http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XO_Communications
<IdleOne> pedro: that is not Ubuntu related.
<pedro> as of my knowledge launchpad hosts bug reports of ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> correct
<pedro> can you have a look on my submissons on launchpad ?
<IdleOne> the Ubuntu project uses launchpad for bug tracking. but if you are having a problem with launchpad you need to ask #launchpad about it.
<IdleOne> pedro: this is not a support channel.
<pedro> ok
<tsimpson> as I understand it, the LP admins are aware of that, but you can ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pedro> ok thank and goodbye
<KB1JWQ> And he finally went to #launchpad.
<KB1JWQ> Simple as that.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (test, ignore)
<bazhang> perpp vhd1 etc seems to be zewb
<LjL> zweb, that rings even my rusty bell i think
<tonyyarusso> What is this, jrib goes offline?
<bazhang> jon_ seems to be ignoring all advice
<genii-around> bazhang: I find those ones most annoying
<bazhang> genii-around, seems to be catching, people not reading what is said, and just repeating
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1587 users, 1 overflows, 1588 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1588 users, 1 overflows, 1589 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, knome said: !pt is <alias> !br
<tonyyarusso> Um, no.
<knome> um, then add !pt ?
<Tm_T> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !-pt
<ubottu> pt aliases: br, portuguese, brazil - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:53:44 - last edited by Pici on 2010-09-24 18:15:26
<knome> right, that wasn't working when i tried it in #xubuntu earlier
 * tonyyarusso wonders if you can just s/br/pt/ and have a valid factoid
<knome> sorry, and thanks. worked now
<tsimpson> knome: pr != pt :)
<bazhang> tempted to remove roasted
<knome> tsimpson, i know, i tried both ;)
<Pici> knome: you had just used !br, so the flood protection kicked in when you tried to call an alias for the same factoid.
<knome> yeah, i see that now.
<knome> :)
<tsimpson> flood/repeat protections is on the reply, rather than the factoid
<bazhang> the quit message by anastasius in -ot
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-26
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu (rubydude is troll baiting)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Linuxpwns said: !What is the answer to life, the universe and everything?
<Jordan_U> tsimpson: Sorry about that :)
<tsimpson> it's too early for me to function properly it seems
<Jordan_U> And too late for me.
<bazhang> installing a cloud?
<bazhang> <viktoras> twager: i don't care that you can't    <--- keeps repeating that, even after he's gone
<bazhang> also just giving out random false info. got him in PM, no response
<bazhang> may want to keep on him now known as VEndix
<bazhang> ok: very nasty PM response.
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585811/
<TTY_problem> hello why I cannot sendtext to #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> give me a minute I'll have a look
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> TTY_problem: it appears to be because you are using web chat
<ikonia> TTY_problem: if you join #ubuntu-proxy-users and follow the info in the topic, you should get your voice in #ubuntu back
<TTY_problem> ok tks
<TTY_problem> tks bye
<ikonia> people are just giving out nonsense advice now in #ubuntu
<LjL> it pains me to watch
<ikonia> it's getting me frustrated people offering such nonsense
<ikonia> LjL: you're in, I'm going to walk away,
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dejan_)
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-27
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jkbrq appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<IdleOne> hmm undernet
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dufyhn appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> Polah called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> perfM in -ot
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Daskreech said: !list is This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. Looking for channels? see !alis. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Daskreech> Hello Just adding a note for the  Freenode bot
<IdleOne> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> !list is <reply> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. Looking for channels? see !alis. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> But list already means something else!
<IdleOne> no !list is <reply> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. Looking for channels? see !alis. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> err I forget how to do that
<IdleOne> gimme a sec
<rww> ohai
<bazhang> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> !list =~ s/$/ If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis »./
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<IdleOne> there is rww, master of ubottu commands
<rww> !list =~ s/$/ If you're looking for a channel, see « \/msg ubottu !alis »./
<rww> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> ubottu: hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<rww> !list =~ s#$# If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot » If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rww> !list =~ s/»/»./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> Daskreech: all done, thanks :)
<Daskreech> Wow that was way more complex than I recalled it being :)
<Daskreech> thanks
<rww> Daskreech: mainly because I prefer the complex way ;)
<Daskreech> :) alright
<bazhang> * [root__] (~root@ip-83-147-180-181.kls.pppoe.digiweb.ie): root is hitting all the main channels
<rww> freenode should get frigg to ban all mIRC users :(
<IdleOne> interesting
<bazhang> * [IdleOne-] (~IdleOne@dagobah.princessleia.com): IdleOne
<bazhang> now in #kubuntu
<pleia2> he runs his bouncer on my server
<bazhang> okay
<IdleOne> hmm
<bazhang> whoops
<IdleOne> whoops
<bazhang> I +q'd him
<IdleOne> my znc went screwy :/
<IdleOne> yeah I saw after I kb
<bazhang> silentcrow
<IdleOne> removed both the ban and +q
<bazhang> <Silentcrow> can somebody explain to me how linux works?
<ikonia> superb message from bacta waiting for me this morning
<ikonia> 06:23 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with iamaTroll
<ikonia> 06:23 <iamaTroll> cunt
<ikonia> 06:45 -!- iamaTroll [~Ricky@119.224.23.15] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<ikonia> what a treat to wake up to
<rww> truly a master of his art. i for one am impressed by the sophistication of his trolling.
<ikonia> it's an intellectual approach
<oCean> hey
<Idle0ne> hey
<LjL> hey
<oCean> notice the url <nightshade>  pasted in #u?
<LjL> hoho
<LjL> i see a redirect to ops coming
<starmax> hi
<LjL> hi
<oCean> catch you later
<starmax> i request unban on #ubuntu-fr[-offtopic]
<LjL> starmax: this channel doesn't handle #ubuntu-fr, you should try #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-fr-ops i think
<starmax> ok
<IdleOne> starmax: please don't idle in this channel. MUILTFN same applies to you please.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest65178)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest65178 appears to be abusive - 4)
<ikonia> again ?
<PerfM> Well hi there!
<IdleOne> PerfM: thank you for joining
<PerfM> I would fucking love to discuss my ban from both channels thanks
<IdleOne> PerfM: Please keep the language clean
<PerfM> I wouldn't have it anyother way kid.
<PerfM> Anyways, care to tell me why I am banned?
<IdleOne> The reason I just banned you from #ubuntu is because of the language and attitude you just used
<IdleOne> I also am not inclined to remove the ban at this time.
<PerfM> Just bring in some sunshine, bit too dull in there dontcha think?
<PerfM> Why am I banned from ubuntu-offtopic? Same reason? Club cant handle me?
<IdleOne> as for the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic you will need to discuss that with a channel op from that channel.
<IdleOne> I believe it was elky who banned you from offtopic
<PerfM> well what a little shithawk, is he avaliable?
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to be active
<LjL> PerfM: that attitude is not acceptable here, please tone it down or you'll be removed access from this channel too
<PerfM> ha, wouldnt be the first tiime
<LjL> doesn't sound like it will be the last either. still.
<IdleOne> PerfM: did you want to resolve the ban and regain access to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<PerfM> Yes I certainly would love too.
<IdleOne> good
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<IdleOne> please read those links and if you can agree to follow them we can consider lifting the bans
<PerfM> Code of conduct lololololololololol
<LjL> !ops | PerfM
<ubottu> PerfM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (PerfM)
 * marienz raises an eyebrow
<PerfM> Marienz! BFFL!
<IdleOne> PerfM: the bans will not be removed today, come back in 48 hours
 * Pici blinks
<IdleOne> err ugly ban
<IdleOne> talking to perfm in PM
<marienz> good luck!
<IdleOne> I didn't say anything was going to be accomplished
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, that one is... difficult.
<ikonia> why is uvirtbot speaking french in #ubuntu-server
<jpds> ikonia: parce que c'est le nom du bug?
<ikonia> 743763
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> done
<Pici> lampy seems to have the same MO as the other fella with the repeating questions and ipv6 address.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'm wathing him
<ikonia> same channel list too
<Pici> Hi again.
<lampy> unban me please
<Pici> Why?
<lampy> unban me please
<jpds> lampy: Just answer Pici's question.
<ikonia> ok, I'll let freenode staff pick this up as he's trolled multiple channels today
<ikonia> I'd just remove him and leave it to staff
<lampy> ohhh, don't scare me, blowhard
<lampy> lol
 * KB1JWQ sighs
<lampy> what are we? a god in our own mind?
<lampy> sigh
<KB1JWQ> lampy: Please don't disrupt channels on freenode.
<lampy> comeon, lets all hold hands and sing a song
<lampy> KB1JWQ, i'm only disrupting people with OCD. if it wasn't me, it'd be their cat or something else, they'd rage on
<lampy> imagine all the fat wives and animals i'm saving
<lampy> how can you notice something in a channel of 1500+ people timed every 20 minutes?
<lampy> and actually get raged about it
<lampy> did you guys forget how to use /ignore?
<lampy> is it REALLY that BIG of a deal?
<lampy> because if it is, i'll get others to join with me
<lampy> we'll start a /timer revolution
<LjL> no threats here please
<lampy> maybe you can waste staff's time with that a little
<lampy> threats? these logs are golden
<lampy> it makes you look like a bunch of fuckin autistic 13 year olds
<LjL> lampy: please leave if you can't control your attitude
<lampy> ok rainmen, whacha gonna do with me now?
<lampy> take your false indignation and shove it up your ass, LjL
<lampy> seriously
<lampy> you feeling a "moment" coming on?
<lampy> should i dcc you a xanax?
<jpds> Some people.
<YouSexCriminal> k read it
<timbers> want me to identify
<ikonia> ?
<timbers> read the stuff. now i want to talk about ubuntu or gentoo
<ikonia> who banned you ?
<timbers> i don't know.
<ikonia> why where you banned
<timbers> for not following the CoC
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> timbers: ahh yes, you thought it was funny to tell people to rm -rf / multiple times
<timbers> i don't think so?
<timbers> let me identify
<ikonia> please
<timothytimbers> done
<timothytimbers> if this user said it, then wow
<ikonia> won't keep you a minute
<ikonia> ooh, you're hoober
<ikonia> ok, this conversations over
<ikonia> bye
<timothytimbers> k miss u
<ikonia> could you please leave the channel
<timothytimbers> no. how about you your idle friends to leave.
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<timothytimbers> or are they just fine where they are because they are in a conspiracy with freenode
<timothytimbers> and are part of freenode itself, council, and ops
<timothytimbers> riding the wave of fame of ubuntu. how nice of u
<mrmist> how odd
<timothytimbers> hey mist
<mrmist> hi
<timothytimbers> what you in for?
<mrmist> Did you need something? ikonia asked if you could leave.
<timothytimbers> tell me why i am banned
<ikonia> timothytimbers: lets not do the loop, you know why you are banned
<ikonia> thank you tonyyarusso and mrmist
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-19
<ubottu> Fyodorovna called the ops in #ubuntu (Yigabu)
<Tm_T> morning
<bazhang> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<bazhang> hydrox24, ^
<hydrox24> Hi, I would like to apply for ops on ubuntu? what's the best way to do this?
<hydrox24> bazhang: ah, thanks.
<bazhang> np
<Jordan_U> hydrox24: Also, in the future please don't discuss trolls when they've been dealt with. Feeding the trolls just makes them more likely to want to come back.
<hydrox24> Jordan_U: fair enough, sorry about that one then.
<Jordan_U> hydrox24: Np :)
<ikonia> ubottu: is not in #ubuntu ?
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ah, it is there
<Pici> ikonia: only if you spell things properly.
<ikonia> even then it should say "I don't know anything about that"
<Pici> Not in #ubuntu it won't.
<ikonia> which it did....it sent me a pm
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> <aRaaa> Would switching to Linux from Ubuntu make a difference?
<Pici> lagging here :/
<bazhang> was he ban evading?
<ikonia> yes, and he's just a long term troll
<bazhang> the troll part no doubt
<ikonia> I'd have had more belief that this was an "honest" or genuine question if he wasn't busy trolling other channels at the same time
<ikonia> I've got him as quite a few +b and +q
<ikonia> I'm going to tidy them up now
<orionsonofneptun> i want to know exactly what i did that is trolling
<orionsonofneptun> ive said nothing of the sort ill assure you
<ikonia> one moment
<orionsonofneptun> ikonia is confused obviously
<ikonia> I'm not
<orionsonofneptun> i know i havent trolled son
<orionsonofneptun> its been all technical
<orionsonofneptun> why do ikeep gettig banned for others actions?????? where to find irc cop im sick of this crap ive got enough trouble getting anseres as it is
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: please hold on
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, thats more than enough
<orionsonofneptun> this is uppsetting sorry
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, then be patient.
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<bazhang> ranting and such as you have done will *not* get this resolved
<orionsonofneptun> just now???
<orionsonofneptun> just now is the only ranting ive done since the last incident where i thougt we got this straitened out
<orionsonofneptun> lets be clear on what were talking about please
<bazhang> which time
<orionsonofneptun> in ops channel right now
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: ok, I'm free node
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: I've previously muted you two times in #ubuntu, and I believe I've actually banned you once, correct yes / no ?
<orionsonofneptun> no i dont think i recall you ever doing anything to me
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: really
<orionsonofneptun> thier was a incident a couple of days ago
<ikonia> where I muted you
<ikonia> (stopped you from being able to talk in #ubuntu)
<orionsonofneptun> but we came to ops and resolved
<ikonia> I don't believe it was
<orionsonofneptun> my nick must be cloned
<ikonia> that's why you where muted a second time
<ikonia> no, it's not cloned
<orionsonofneptun> what did i say then???
<ikonia> I'm showing you as "signed" in
<ikonia> which means it's you
<ikonia> I'm not getting the logs up - as the bottom line is I don't trust anything you are saying in #ubuntu is genuine
<ikonia> you seem to just cause a problem, then try to get around the ban
<ikonia> I'm watching you troll other channels at the same time and that leads me to believe you are again trying to cause a problem in #ubuntu
<orionsonofneptun> how do i cause a problem please??? by needing a technical question ansered
<ikonia> sorry if that's not a "nice" way to judge it, but based on your previous comments in the channel, and how you are behaving I don't believe what you are saying
<ikonia> your history has now got you a reputation that you are not doing anything to correct,
<ikonia> I'd rather you didn't use #ubuntu for a while until you've thought about how you behave and present yourself to channels
<orionsonofneptun> thats not fair to judge what you dont understand
<ikonia> possibly not, but that is how it is
<orionsonofneptun> i havent trolled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<orionsonofneptun> tell me exact words please
<ikonia> I'm sorry but I don't believe you, and I don't believe your intention
<ikonia> the fact is, there are two mutes active for you in #ubuntu that you are trying to evade,
<ikonia> they are not resolved, so I've removed you until they can be resolved
<orionsonofneptun> i will sue the ones keeping from real world knowledge i assure you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> at this time I do not believe you are trying to use #ubuntu properly
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: you're welcome to sue me
<orionsonofneptun> you are not ikonia
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: however at this time there are two mutes for you active in #ubuntu, and until they are resolved by me/others having confidence in your behaviour you won't gain access to #ubuntu
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: is that a little more clear to you ?
<orionsonofneptun> i am so mad right now i cant think you wont even show me the proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> the logs of your behaviour and you being muted/banned in the paste are publicly available
<ikonia> !logs | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ikonia> I suggest you have a read of them if you want to asses your behaviour
<orionsonofneptun> i was learning u buntu for once and you cut me off for that reason i assure you
<ikonia> "for once" and there we have it
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: sorry, but that's the position, you've wasted the channels time too often that I don't believe what you are saying
<ikonia> so until we have confidence in your behaviour you can keep out of #ubuntu.
<orionsonofneptun> beacause i have brain issues your are confused agian
<ikonia> I'm not confused
<orionsonofneptun> yes you are son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ikonia> so I'll now ask you to leave the channel, and come back in 7 days time
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: if you can present yourself positivly and explain that you've like to use #ubuntu for support use, I'll be happy to remove the ban
<orionsonofneptun> ive tryed a thousand times
<ikonia> (or one of the other operators can - it doesn't have to be me)
<orionsonofneptun> thier is no reason for this
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, please. thats enough for today
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: one moment you say has never been a problem, now you say you've tried a thousand times
<ikonia> this is what I mean about I cannot believe anything you say or your purpose
<ikonia> I'd suggest having a think about it and come back in 7 days
<ikonia> if you are genuine about wanting to use the channel, I'm sure we can allow you back in
<orionsonofneptun> i need to learn dangit you are screwing me out of vital knowledge dangit this unjustice will not go unseen i will get justice for this
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: that's fine, we'll speak to you in 7 days and hopefully we can let you back into #ubuntu
<orionsonofneptun> im getting cheated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: clam down, this is part of the reason you've had problems in the past how you talk to people
<ikonia> calm even
<orionsonofneptun> its a  confusion  of my nick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<orionsonofneptun> i cant calm down its like this every day
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: it's not, please don't lie
<ikonia> come back in 7 days and we'll review your ban then
<orionsonofneptun> i seek knowledge and some jerk calls me a troll
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: final request, take some time out
<orionsonofneptun> this is unfair and you know it thier is no excus
<orionsonofneptun> s
<ikonia> !guidelines | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: have a read through that link that ubottu sent you
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: it may give you a better idea of how you are expected to behave in the channels
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, please thats enough now
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: clear ?
<orionsonofneptun> i did and i abide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<orionsonofneptun> clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is not needed and part of the reason you are causing a problem
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: there are two mutes on you already in the channel that you tried to get around rather than resolve, so it's hard to believe your actions
<orionsonofneptun> you dont want me learning vital ecc correctable error knowledge to save my own life
<ikonia> come back in 7 days and we'll try to clear it all down
<orionsonofneptun> you are a killer
<ikonia> ok - save your own life, this is enough now
<bazhang> <Mary2000> #bitcoin-bot(s) cant remember would ove mary2000 tho
<bazhang> bitcoin bots?
<oCean> was pjwaffle's bot, talk in pm, he promised not to bring it back
<bazhang> AP065ED87P0, hi
<AP065ED87P0> HI
<bazhang> how can we help you
<AP065ED87P0> hmm
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, hi
<orionsonofneptun> hey
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: please come back in 7 days as you know
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, 7 days, not today
<orionsonofneptun> im working real hard to make a positive nick formyself
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: please don't start up again - return in 7 days
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: you've just been a problem in #freenode - I suggest trying harder
<ikonia> come back in 7 days
<ikonia> not before
<orionsonofneptun> just please let me explain
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> come back in 7 days not before
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, it can be more than 7 days.
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, so please lets make it only 7 days.
<orionsonofneptun> i need it now very desperatly please use some discression here all i said was what is ecc correctional errors
<orionsonofneptun> thats ne reason to ban me
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, come back in 7 days.
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, or is that too soon.
<bazhang> perhaps 14 would be better
<orionsonofneptun> havent i been delayed in life enough???????? i mean this in the calmest most polite way
<bazhang> so 14?
<ikonia> don't care now
<ikonia> not playing stupid games
<ikonia> he's just been a total fool wasting peoples time in #freenode, why let him waste peoples in #ubuntu
<ikonia> mauke: hi
<mauke> ban *!*@c-24-30-56-7.hsd1.ga.comcast.net [by ikonia!~irc@unaffiliated/ikonia, -2498 secs ago]
<mauke> this one
<ikonia> probably chanserv just being a bit screwy from a netsplit or something
<mauke> huh. ok
<bazhang> and he ban evaded right in the middle of asking for staff-ship
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> silly
<bazhang> a+ for chutzpah
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, hello
<M4dH4TT3r> hello bazhang
<M4dH4TT3r> can the ban/bans in #ubuntu be lifted
<bazhang> not at this time, no
<M4dH4TT3r> let me guess another week?
<bazhang> doubtful
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com in the meantime
<M4dH4TT3r> so why cant it be removed?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: come on - lets be honest
<M4dH4TT3r> ok lets
<ikonia> you don't want support, you just want to cause a problem and troll
<M4dH4TT3r> not true
<ikonia> so why don't you just do it elsewhere
<M4dH4TT3r> i do
<ikonia> then why do you persistantly cause a problem with bad language/attitude/trolling ?
<ikonia> if you genuinly want support, why do you try to be a problem
<M4dH4TT3r> disagreeing with someone is not a bad attitude
<M4dH4TT3r> or trolling
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: welcome to disagree, I have no issue with that
<ikonia> but then breaking the rules is not disagreeing
<ikonia> that's just trying to be a problem
<M4dH4TT3r> so lets be honest ikonia you have banned me for a typo before
<ikonia> it's just tedious, so why don't you use other channels
<ikonia> then using excuses like "I was drunk"
<ikonia> never banned you or anyone for a typo
<ikonia> you're banned from a ton of channels, it's not just ubuntu
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, lets stop here please
<ikonia> you are a problem in many channels, so look - use other channels
<M4dH4TT3r> let me guess that wasnt you in other rooms i was in yelling troll and getting me banned either?
<M4dH4TT3r> before i even spoke
<ikonia> you're not getting back into #ubuntu channels anytime soon, so find somewhere else
<ikonia> no "wait a week" or anything like that - just find somewhere else
<M4dH4TT3r> was that a "yes i did that"?
<ikonia> no, not at all
<M4dH4TT3r> liez
<ikonia> but I'm just interested in being realistic with you here - you're not getting back in for a long time, so I suggest look for somewhere else
<M4dH4TT3r> its been a long time think about it
<ikonia> you've had the ban removed many times and then put back on
<ikonia> so you can't get in line - so find somewhere else
<ikonia> thats the bottom line
<ikonia> best of luck with whatever different channels you use, or support resources you want to use forum/askubuntu etc etc
<M4dH4TT3r> in line ive been in line a long time and still havent gotten past the bouncer
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: nothing more to discuss
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: please leave now, and start looking for support alternatives
<M4dH4TT3r> and thats always how you play it ikonia you start spouting communist bs and then try to end the conversation
<oCean> <pfifo> because I dont like the lsb standard    I have no idea how to answer that
<ikonia> it's just nonsense
<Fuchs> ikonia: I assume that M4dH4TT3r is aware of the possible actions if unhappy with operators here?
<ikonia> very much
<ikonia> he's a long term idiot banned from tons of channels
<ikonia> he's just trying to kick up a fuss, he knows everything there is to know about what to do/how to resolve etc
<Fuchs> oh, I already had the pleasure with him in the past,
<Fuchs> I just wondered why he rambles on #freenode instead
<ikonia> because he's trying to kick up a fuss
<Fuchs> oh well
<ikonia> sorry about him
<ikonia> hi pfifo
<pfifo> what did i do wrong?
<Fuchs> ikonia: no worries, not your fault (I hope!) ;)
<ikonia> pfifo: did you see the bit where I asked you to stop making things up ?
<ikonia> Fuchs: I assure you it's not
<pfifo> yeah, so i quit messing around
<ikonia> pfifo: then you made a comment about canonical locking you in with handcuffs
<ikonia> you did this straight after I told you to stop it
<ikonia> which is again just nonsense rambling
<ikonia> so I removed you
<ikonia> what did you think was going to happen - I ask you to stop making things up (it missleads other users) and straight away, you make up more stuff and post it to the channel
<pfifo> ok, i will really stop
<ikonia> well, you have stopped
<ikonia> I've banned you from the channel now
<ikonia> I shouldn't have had to
<ikonia> do you think it's funny to just make up stuff in front of 1400 people ?
<ikonia> no, it's not, it's not helpful and missleading
<ikonia> then when I ask you to stop you do it again,
<ikonia> I shouldn't need to ban you to get you to use your head to realise that making stuff up is just stupid and unhelpful and then to do it straight after an op asks you not to.....you can take some time out from #ubuntu
<pfifo> fine, how long?
<ikonia> come back in a week
<pfifo> you really think it deserve a whole week?
<ikonia> yeah, after you did it 30 seconds after I told you not to
<ikonia> that's just trying to be smart and push your luck
<ikonia> so take a week to think about if you want to try to tell lies in the channel again
<ikonia> I don't find it funny when 1400+ other users are watching you tell them nosense
<pfifo> well I didnt realize you were ordering me to stop
<ikonia> I shoudln't have to
<ikonia> common sense kicks in
<ikonia> pfifo: how would you feel if when you come back in week and I said - sorry it's actually 1 month
<ikonia> I just lied and misslead you to be funny
<ikonia> I shouldn't have to tell you that "telling people lies about ubuntu is a bad thing to do in an ubuntu channel"
<ikonia> and then when I DO tell you to stop, you do it again ???? come on think it through, is that a good thing to do
<pfifo> you could have said 'pfifo if you dont shut up I will ban you'
<ikonia> anyway, see you in a week, have a think about if you want to start speading nonsense information in #ubuntu again
<ikonia> pfifo: I shouldn't have to
<pfifo> and yes you do have to
<ikonia> you should have enough common sense to realise that doing it is wrong, and doing it after you've been told not to is just rude
<ikonia> pfifo: well, no you know
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> see you in a week
<pfifo> mybe I dont have enough common sense then
<ikonia> clearly not
<ikonia> think it through for a week
<ikonia> bye
<Fuchs> right, have a nice day / evening  *waves*
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-20
<ubottu> In ubottu, lx_rss said: Sorry, but what is PM?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I am collecting data in a survey for an UDS session
<JoseeAntonioR> The session is about Ubuntu and Youth, and I'd like to know if there are any young operators here, who would like to collaborate with it. The link is http://joseeantonior.wufoo.com/forms/ubuntu-and-youth/
<JoseeAntonioR> Thank you!
<elky> spammy spam spam spam
<Jordan_U> Does anyone else think that FredwardTheGreat (#ubuntu) has failed the Turing test?
<Tm_T> morning all
<ubottu> CFHowlett_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Snarbafulators)
<orionsonofneptun> im censored
<orionsonofneptun> dont you get it
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> how you are cencored?
<orionsonofneptun> i wish i had a chance here
<Tm_T> orionsonofneptun: few points: you have to show you can stay out of trouble elsewhere, and you also should listen requests and follow them
<Tm_T> as far as I can see it, you keep failing on both /:
<orionsonofneptun> give me a fair chance is all i ask
<Tm_T> orionsonofneptun: those two points are part of fair chance
<orionsonofneptun> comments like that are not fair what part about id theft dont you people understand??
<orionsonofneptun> im a victum so ban me????
<bazhang> not this again
<Tm_T> orionsonofneptun: see PM
<bazhang> orionsonofneptun, you were asked to come back in 14 days time.
<orionsonofneptun> ohh yah this agian id theft never goes away son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Tm_T> orionsonofneptun: as you have been requested to come back later, I would kindly ask you to follow the request
<orionsonofneptun> i want a fair chance dangit and i wont be satisfied until i get it i cant even rest thinking of this injustice
<orionsonofneptun> silence thiefs noot victums
<LjL> happypenguin.org is so down it's not even listed on Google anymore :(
<LjL> Linux games, why are you so mistreated
<knome> minesweeper ftw
<popey> snipes!
<knome> LjL, not listed on google? damn, it doesn't even load for me
<dpm> hi, could someone help me getting a bugbot into #ubuntu-translators?
<dpm> jpds, would you be able to give me a hand with this? ^
<elky> i think he runs one of the ubots
<elky> so he should be able to :)
<dpm> elky, someone just told me he's on holiday. Do you know if someone else might be able to help?
<elky> jussi? you there
<elky> dpm, it might take a while for the right people to show up, we'll get one in there as soon as we can
<elky> jussi01_, ?
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> spotted here in Albuquerque - http://i.imgur.com/u1XRp.jpg
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> "Your vehicle has covered the hood of my car in irony. I expect you to pay for the wash."
<oCean> darkad in #u is probably a bot of some kind
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda said: !gnome-shell is <alias> gnome3
<Zaitzev> Hi guys
<Zaitzev> there's a user on #ubuntu spamming users that join the channel. His nickname is WP2
<SilverLion> Zaitzev, thx for info
<Zaitzev> np
<ikonia> hi ghostconn_
<ghostconn_> why do i get black boot ups? no matter what i change the splashscreen to ? im running ubuntu 11:10
<ghostconn_> hi
<ikonia> errr have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<ghostconn_> im in #ubuntu :P
<ikonia> you're not,
<ikonia> hang on a moment
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu-ops, let me see if I can find out why
<ghostconn_> good to know lol no wonder why i never find help lol
<elky> ghostconn, you don't always end up here. some...
<ghostconn_> ....?
<elky> ah, there's 2 of you
<ikonia> hang on a moment
<elky> someone will have set a forward on you  so you appear here. this usually means we need to talk to you about something
<ikonia> ahh I see the problem
<ikonia> ghostconn the last time you where in #ubuntu you where pretty rude
<ikonia> a member of the operator team set a ban forward to this channel to stop you joining #ubuntu so we could talk to you about it
<ghostconn_> what?
<ikonia> 2012-03-20T20:03:44 <ghostconn> fuck you all
<ikonia> that was the last time you where in #ubuntu
<ikonia> as this is unacceptable, one of the #ubuntu operator team put a ban to stop you joining #ubuntu and re-direct you where so we can talk to you about it
<ghostconn_> Considering I just turned on my computer ? I just got home from work a half hour ago
<ghostconn_> ??
<ikonia> I didn't saw it was today
<ikonia> it appears to be in the early hours of this morning
<ghostconn_> very odd
<ikonia> well not really
<ikonia> as it was you,
<ikonia> even asking about pretty much the same problem you are having
<ikonia> ghostconn_: remember doing it now ?
<ghostconn_> and you're one to tell me that it was me? ... I have numerous people that use this computer no worries tho
<ikonia> really, so they use your computer, your nickname and login credentials and have the same ubuntu problem as you just asked about ?
<ikonia> ghostconn_: so any idea what happened ?
<ikonia> ghostconn_: hello ?
<ghostconn_> Ok ikonia. I found the truth it was my brother who said that because no one helped him... And to answer you're question yes I do have numerous people that use my account why is this an issue... do you not have a person in you're life that has ever used you're pc? and have you let them make a user account? ........and we have been researching  ways to change the splash screen it just so happens I have a black splash s
<ghostconn_> creen now .So clearly  if you're sitting hear arguing with me over something so stupid it makes me wonder why im even talking to you
<ikonia> well, I'm "arguing" with you as it didn't make sense
<ikonia> the truth is I'm trying to find out what happened
<ikonia> and as you have multiple users using your PC/account, you sadly get held responsible for it
<ghostconn_> enough said I really dont care I'll find the root of my problem and fix it myself
<ikonia> oh, ok
<ikonia> bye then
<ghostconn_> bye
<ikonia> ghostconn_: please part the channel
<ghostconn_> ill stay hear as long as I want you part ways
<lololjay> lol you dumbass
<ikonia> lololjay: hi again - do you want to discuss your ban now ?
<ikonia> happy to discuss/resolve your ban if drop the attitude
<elky> I'm tempted to upgrade it to a full 2 week ban for the ban evasion attempt.
<ikonia> there was no need, I didn't even ban him
<elky> ikonia, i'm assuming he changed his nick for a reason
<ikonia> totally
<elky> perhaps to try evade the forward.
<elky> hence ban evasion.
<ikonia> lololjay: want to attempt to sort this out ?
<lololjay> ban me its not hard to get back in.... i don't understand? I did nothing wonrg I signed in and you go off telling me i was rude? i appoligize on behalf of my retarted brother for saying that... I simply told you the truth and you ask me to leave because i dont want to talk to you anymore
<lololjay> and you wonder why im mad
<lololjay> ?
<lololjay> and ban me to boot!!!
<ikonia> lololjay: I tried to find out what happened, you said you didn't care, about resolving it and you'd find your own solution, so I asked you to leave
<elky> lololjay, we can't allow shared accounts where one of the users breaks the rules.
<lololjay> Understandable I now see why. Like I said guys I appoligize on behalf of my brother... I love the linux community and have done a great part in helping others I just find it sad that it had to come to this
<lololjay> I don't want to argue im a reasonable person. just hear me out gentlemen
<elky> lololjay, what are you going to do to make sure that your brother can't abuse your account?
<lololjay> beat his a** for one!!!, for making this happen.... second change my account password so he can never use this computer again
<lololjay> to think i did him a favor
<elky> Violence isn't the answer, but i like the second part of your solution.
<lololjay> he's my brother im not going to kill him, but yes thats my solution
<elky> ikonia, still there?
<ikonia> yeah
<elky> Thoughts? I have to get back to work
<ikonia> I was going to remove the ban before the silly attitude came across, so I'm happy for it to go
<ikonia> I'll just do it now
<beandog> dfdfdf in #ubuntu
<lololjay> silyl attitude what would you do lol
<beandog> thx ikonia
<ikonia> beandog: no problem
<beandog> I figured he'd quit, but .. no
<ikonia> lololjay: the bans removed, the next time someone asks you reasonable questions about why someone said "fuck you all" in a channel from your account, you may want to consider responding before "I don't care, I'll fix my own problems" and then trying to ban dodge and calling people names
<ikonia> beandog: need anything else ?
<beandog> ikonia: i'm gtg.
<ikonia> beandog: thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> lololjay: you good to go now ?
<lololjay> thanks.. and honestly im srry i just worked a 12hr shift, I work in a recycling plant, I come home to a mess, I have to cook and clean after my 15yo brother,I steal pizza pizza's wifi lol it's hard enough as it is let alone to deal with something so pitty when you get home ... i truly am sorry
<ikonia> don't worry about it
<ikonia> ok, so if you're all done, can you please /part the channel
<lololjay> im sorry if im bugging you lol, im not trying to be a a** or anything im just curious what is this part of the server.. ops? do you do the investigating of the server
<ikonia> no, we just look after the ubuntu channels
<lololjay> this is kind of a stupid question after what has been done but on good behaviour how dose one manage to get that position
<lololjay> or any job helping
<popey> they didnt step back quickly enough
<ikonia> if there is a need for operators the managment team put out a call for operators to apply
<lololjay> hmm.. interesting, is there a way that i could start my own thread through the server to specialize in customization & eye candy? I'm in it to help people I enjoy it
<ikonia> thread ? where ?
<ikonia> the #ubuntu support channel helps people with aspects such as visual configuration
<elky> i think he means channel.
<lololjay> I meant a chat server dedicated to the customization/tweaks & eye candy for ubuntu
<ikonia> if you participate in #ubuntu you'll get many oppertunities to help people
<ikonia> (especailly around the visual aspect)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-21
<lololjay> that's awesome I'm actually kind fo glad I got to talk to you. I'll keep that in mind for sure
<ikonia> ok
<lololjay> anyways sorry we got off to a bad start.. i'm off for now hopefully we'll talk in the future.. thanks for the advice aswell I really appreacite it
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> bye
<elky> this guy doesn't do logic, does he.
<bazhang> heh seems not. He'd be a bad house painter too.
<elky> This just gets funnier with each new message
<pangolin> I think it may be an attempt at sarcasm
<elky> pangolin, which bit are you referring to?
<elky> "<orionsonofneptun> and i have opertunity to become inspector general" made me lol for real
<pangolin> hehe, the whitetrash troll bit.
<pangolin> I think that was supposed to be sarcasm
<pangolin> hello Jack_Sparrow
<elky> he's alive!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, still alive.
<elky> long time no see
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep, 10.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Thought I would stop in to say hello
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> TIme warp
<Jack_Sparrow> From the looks of it I have a year to find a new home/OS
<Jack_Sparrow> It is nice to see some of the old names
<Myrtti> xubuntu welcomes all Unity refugees with open arms
<Jack_Sparrow> All I need is my cube,
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for the reminder on Xbuntu, I had not really considered it
<Myrtti> compiz cube? the wrapping behaviour can be achieved with less resource hungry xfce stuff - without the eyecandy but with the functionality
<Myrtti> I've actually moved the other way, from Xubuntu to Unity
<Jack_Sparrow> My user base wants the cube to stay, resources are not an issue
<Myrtti> well you can run compiz in XFCE as well
<Myrtti> that was... short
<Myrtti> oh well, nice to see him well and alive
<elky> yup
<pangolin> Who was that masked man!?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, I still have fat fingers
<Jack_Sparrow> I enjoyed my visit.  I will check out Xubuntu..tx..
<bazhang> he says he read the link, yet is asking how to do exactly what the link explains
<bazhang> is Java development really that easy?
<elky> it's what most universities etc teach as the default language
<bazhang> ok. this fellow cannot even change directory to his Desktop, so perhaps Java is a bit too tough
<topyli> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fi.iki.murgo.irssinotifier
<topyli> \o/
<LjL> topyli: oh yep, i saw that. should have linked to you but you found out anyway :P
<topyli> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sdd)
<bazhang> troll detected
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> UBUNTU IS PUSHING USERS AWAY WITH UNITY WHERE DO I REPORT THIS !!!!!
<bazhang> this has got to be oriossonofsatan or whoever in disguise
<ikonia> I'm checking the IP of his mate, webm or whatever it was
<bazhang> webnet
<Myrtti> he rejoined before you banned
<ikonia> thanks Myrtti
<ikonia> I was lagging so did it manually then auto_bleh kicked in
<Myrtti> one of the reasons why I don't trust scripts
<Myrtti> aliases tend to be a bit more reliable
<ikonia> it's normally fine, I'm just on a poor connection and pulling down 8GB of iso and it's eating my bandwidth
<ikonia> I should have thought about it a bit better
<Tm_T> Amaranthus: hi, how can we help?
<mneptok> someone needs the orignick script.
<Tm_T> the problem is not nick, but not identifying (:
<mneptok> register 2 nicks, associate them, and irssi's orignick and services get all cozy.
<Tm_T> one nick is enough as long as you do identify properly on connect (it doesn't what nick you have at that moment, really)
<Tm_T> +matter
<tsimpson> you can use account:password as the server password, then it works regardless of nick choice
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kawer)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, samkuehn said: ubottu:  great thanks.  I thought that is what I read but I wanted to confirm
<bazhang> fbots gone wild!
 * mneptok scowls at ubottu 
<mneptok> 10:56 [Freenode] [ubottu(ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu)] Review: ban 'vijay*!*quassel@117.231.*' set on Wed Mar 14 15:39:22 2012 in #ubuntu-ops, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=47502
<mneptok> no.
<Myrtti> why not?
<Myrtti> you're missing out on all the other fun with two other bots the rest of the crowd has
<tsimpson> mneptok: "review" is not "remove"
<mneptok> tsimpson: i know. and the answer is still no.
<tsimpson> no you won't review a ban?
<mneptok> not at this time. but thatnks for playing! as a special parting gift ... RICE-A-RONI! the San Franscisco treat!
<ikonia> tsimpson: I think I set that one
<ikonia> tsimpson: the vijay guy was a guy playing dumb trying to evade
<ikonia> I'll have a look
<ikonia> I think it's all sorted now and it maybe I missed when removing
<tsimpson> I haven't looked, I was just wondering what the "no" was about
<ikonia> the guy did a ton of evades, I thought I'd got them all when I removed, I may have missed that one, I'll look now
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> did he just use the topic as a join/part message
<knome> yes
<guntbert> hi, are the foodbots ill
<guntbert> ?
<dax> how so?
<guntbert> dax: well in #ubuntu-server someone pasted a lot of lines - and no floodbot kicked in, also i don't see them in the channel list
<Pici> They have never been in -server.
<dax> guntbert: only #ubuntu and #kubuntu have FloodBots.
<guntbert> I see, sorry to bother you - strangley I didn't see them in #ubuntu either, but now I do see them :-) - have a nice time
<Pici> Historically, -server has had much less volume and mis-pasting compared to #k and #u
<guntbert> completely reasonable - it was just not what I expected
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-22
<helpmetalk> hello can i get back on #ubuntu please
<helpmetalk> buntu please???
<helpmetalk> ive got no way to control bad posts without ubuntu support please bear with me
<helpmetalk> bad posts happen cause ive got no control of my system i need ubuntu support very bad
<helpmetalk> noone anseres on the forums site or anywhere else
<helpmetalk> without my thoughts i need good messages
<pangolin> orionsonofneptune, at this time we will not be removing the ban
<pangolin> you managed to get yourself banned in 4 Ubuntu irc channels in 2 days. I just don't feel comfortable letting you back in to #ubuntu at this time.
<Corey> Oh, and ##linux.
<Corey> You're... doing quite a job.
<pangolin> Corey, ##linux I did not know about but it does not help his case here
<Corey> pangolin: Hence my mentioning it.
<pangolin> helpmetalk, aka orionsonofneptune  To summarize. No we will not unban you. Please part this channel now.
<helpmetalk> so whats the deal
<Corey> helpmetalk: Was there some part of "we will not unban you at this time" that was unclear?
<pangolin> orionsonofneptune, at this time we will not be removing the ban. you managed to get yourself banned in 4 Ubuntu irc channels in 2 days. I just don't feel comfortable letting you back in to #ubuntu at this time..helpmetalk, aka orionsonofneptune  To summarize. No we will not unban you. Please part this channel now.
<helpmetalk> i dont rember this
<dax> deja vu
<helpmetalk> not fair but ok bye
<pangolin> bye
<Corey> That went relatively well.
<pangolin> apparently I cut my finger today and did not realize it.
<Corey> pangolin: Okay, we know that your job isn't "squeezing lemons"
<pangolin> it is not
<pangolin> We can play 20 Qs if you want
<pangolin> but not in this channel.
<notatrolljerk> please tell me a ubuntu support channel i can use if thier is one left please
<notatrolljerk> or any way to talk to a linux person
<notatrolljerk> ubuntu forums.org dont work for me either
<bazhang> askubuntu.com notatrolljerk
<notatrolljerk> what about irc??
<bazhang> ##linux
<M4dH4TT3r> so can i be unbanned today?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, no?
<M4dH4TT3r> ok ttyl bazhang
<bazhang> ok
<orionsonofneptun> im trying to remember if i was told a ubuntu support channel i can use on irc
<dax> You weren't. bazhang suggested ##linux, but if memory serves, that won't work.
<orionsonofneptun> how to get invite to ##ubuntu
<dax> you don't, it's not an accessible channel.
<orionsonofneptun> is it a support channel by u guys
<dax> No, it's a forward to #ubuntu with no people in it.
<orionsonofneptun> ok then back to thumb twidleing
<genii-around> Hm
<ubottu> vlt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<orionsonofneptun> FREEEEEEEEDOM   OF SPEECH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> ok
<orionsonofneptun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech
<dax> !freespeech > orionsonofneptun
<dax> oh, right, they're not in any ubottu channels.
<orionsonofneptun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posse_Comitatus_Act
<topyli> heh
<topyli> nice move Tm_T :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ohs)
<topyli> (be sure to remove that later)
<Tm_T> topyli: why? other than the fact that it should be ## channel perhaps
<topyli> well, maybe they'll want to discuss more seriously at some point
<Tm_T> if he's the one I think he is, that's not very likely
<topyli> ok
<Tm_T> and per PM discussions I had with him, I wont expect much better than that anyway /:
<ubottu> In ubottu, ETERNAL_TRAVIS said: If you are a guy and wish to wear a bra, or do wear a bra, you do not have a problem and it is not abnormal. Many men feel the desire to wear bras, from average joes to celebrities. Visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi to be a part of a community of men who like to wear bras. Remember, men who wear bras are not abnormal, they are just like anyone else. So quit worrying and just wear a bra today, worry free!
<lotuspsychje> can i paste a spammer in here?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Who is spamming what exactly?
<Tm_T> eternal travis?
<lotuspsychje> ETERNAL
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Tm_T> where?
<Myrtti> well
<lotuspsychje> in pm
<Myrtti> we know what he spams with
<Myrtti> but he's not in our channels
<Myrtti> so there's nothing we can do. Staff knows, and is ruminating on what to do
<lotuspsychje> ok
<elky> he was in #u, i kb'd him
<bazhang> defusal never does say what he wants to do, either the time before in #ubuntu , or the several other channels he's tried that in
<ikonia> I know
<Defusal> i do not wish to discuss my removal
<Defusal> instead i would like to request ikonias removal
<ikonia> I'll let someone else deal with that then
<Defusal> as he is hopelessly incompetent and harasses people in all sorts of other channels even after doing so and banning them in #ubuntu
<Defusal> have a nice day.
<ikonia> bye then
<Defusal> not you, i hope you have a day worse than the worst possible day imaginable.
<ikonia> Defusal: you've made your request, anything else ?
<knome> huho
<Tm_T> interesting
<ikonia> not really, his attitude stinks
<ikonia> popey: bravo
<popey> heh
<ikonia> it's uncalled for when you are trying to offer info/insight
<popey> meh
<ikonia> if I was interested and I had you explaining what was going on, I don't see the point of snubbing it like that
<popey> he almost certainly doesn't know I work for canonical on these projects
<popey> nvm
<ikonia> I didn't mean your actual direct involvment more someone who was explaining about it
<popey> sure
<mneptok> aaaaaaaand i miss another meeting of the ikonia fan club :/
<bazhang> oh he loves me too
<bazhang> meerkats has been asked several times not to do that
<ikonia> and now he won't do it again
<Corey> oCean: You can pull that, idoru got it.
<oCean> Corey: thx
<[-_--]> hmm
<[-_--]> [23:28] [474] [-_--] #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<[-_--]> why i am banned from ubuntu?
<ikonia> you know why
<[-_--]> i was in that channel about hour and a half ago. asking for some help.
<[-_--]> no i dont
<ikonia> I suggest you contact nick turton at Staffs uni
<ikonia> he will explaint he situation to you
<[-_--]> what situation?
<ikonia> the one Nick Turton will explain to you
<[-_--]> when?
<ikonia> when you contact him
<[-_--]> pff
<[-_--]> hey
<[-_--]> not sure what you are talking about here.
<ikonia> ok, well contact Nick Turton and he'll explain
<[-_--]> hey.
<[-_--]> no need to get offensive here.
<ikonia> not being offensive
<ikonia> all explained now
<[-_--]> yes.
<ikonia> great.
<[-_--]> so why am i banned from ubuntu?
<ikonia> last time - contact Nick Turton
<[-_--]> i refuse to comment on that.
<ikonia> ok, bye then
<[-_--]> hmm
<[-_--]> bye.
<ikonia> Please leave this channel now
<mneptok>  /part
<[-_--]> ok
<[-_--]> maybe i need an apology.
<[-_--]> my language was vulgar.
<[-_--]> maybe i need an apology.
<[-_--]> my language was vulgar.
<[-_--]> + you guys got me into big trouble.
<ikonia> [-_--]: please leave now
<ikonia> ok - I'll contact nick Turton and explain you are continuing to be a problem
<ikonia> bye
<[-_--]> thanks ubuntu team. i will never use your ubuntu bloatware again.
<Corey> I'd not ban him.
<Corey> Let him keep digging.
<ikonia> he's already getting kicked out of uni, so I'll just infom the person in charge as instructed to do so
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-23
<bazhang> <physically_fit> alex12, wanna cyber?
<bazhang> does that mean what I think it means?
<elky> yes
<M4dH4TT3r> so can i be unbanned today?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, no
<M4dH4TT3r> can u do me a favor bazhang?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, what would that be
<M4dH4TT3r> theres some guy trying to learn the basics of ubuntu/irc (for the past 3 days) people bann him cause they think hes a troll but hes just really dumb (like most of my clients)  i just explained directory structures to him pm him and point him in the right direction and maybe throw some of thos learning the basics links at him
<bazhang> clients?
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah im a network engineer
<bazhang> no idea what that means. you wont be unbanned any time soon M4dH4TT3r
<bazhang> no need to visit every 24 hrs to verify that fact
<M4dH4TT3r> what?
<M4dH4TT3r> so can you do that for me?
<elky> Consider yourself persona non grata.
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, thats what this channel is for. ban resolution and other issues related to the management of ubuntu namespace channels
 * M4dH4TT3r doesnt speak itallian
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, so this visit is about you and you alone.
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah we already settled that
<M4dH4TT3r> can you do the second thing for me?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, others issues are others' issues. simple
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, if you would kindly part the channel now, that would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, orionsonofneptun said: that is rediculas
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Gblue)
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> pangolin: who was Gblue ?
<pangolin> some troll, Myrtti banned earlier
<pangolin> they evaded with different IP
<ikonia> ooh
<ubottu> onurxserver called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Myrtti> driveby ops call
<SilverLion> hi meerkats can we help you?
<meerkats> hi there, id like to know why i have been banned from ubuntu-offotpic
<pangolin> meerkats, seems you were cross posting in multiple Ubuntu channels.
<meerkats> aa
<meerkats> serious business that crossposting
<pangolin> indeed
<pangolin> so, if you agree to not do it anymore, I'll see what I can do about getting the ban removed. Also consider not using #ubuntu-offtopic as a support channel, there are often times betters channels for that.
<pangolin> meerkats, any thoughts on that?
<meerkats> pangolin, like me promising not to crosspost?
<pangolin> right
<pangolin> meerkats, I'm not planning on taking all night to get this resolved. Tell you you understand about not cross posting and we can get this ban removed
<pangolin> tell me*
<ikonia> meerkats: can you explain why I have to keep asking you to stop cross-posting ?
<ikonia> why other people have also had to ask you multiple times
<ikonia> is there a reason you are ignoring it and just continuing to the point where you've ended up banned ?
<ikonia> meerkats: I'm going to leave now as you appear to be away, please come back when you have time to talk and resolve this, thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-24
<bazhang> multiple trolls detected
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (realpoo)
<bazhang>  [Guest29238] (~simple@120.206.106.184): Stalin vs Hitler
<remoteCTRL>  ocean	are you a community? because if so you should get used to the thought that there are people who have other opinions thyn you my freind, and for that you go and kick me out of the channel?
<Myrtti> you are free and welcome to rant about unity in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> you're not welcome to do so in #ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> Myrtti: i am ranting about exactly nothing, that is the point there was a valid question, i answered it
<oCean> remoteCTRL: I don't like Unity any more than you do, and your opinion is definitely not why I muted you
<remoteCTRL> ya you muted me because i asked you to stop harrassing me
<Myrtti> if you have issues with ops, you're welcome to join here, instead of ranting about them in #ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> oCean: you see i dont like being bullied
<Myrtti> rants in general aren't what we want in there
<oCean> remoteCTRL: you don't like rules you mean?
<remoteCTRL> Myrtti: i necer wished to discuss anythung, i never wished do cause a fuzz
<remoteCTRL> i was asked something i asnwered.
<remoteCTRL> oCean: i dont like your ways dude
<oCean> ways? or rules?
<pangolin> remoteCTRL, since you don't wish to cause a fuss, drop it and move on.
<oCean> guidelines?
<pangolin> also
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> they apply to everybody.
<pangolin> NO exceptions
<remoteCTRL> well... i do really hope so.
<remoteCTRL> well there we go "Keeping a pleasant atmosphere in #ubuntu has been the main cause for it to be such an attractive place". cannot see that in oCean's behaviuor...
<remoteCTRL> so
<remoteCTRL> moving on:)
<pangolin> Can we assume you agree to follow the guidelines?
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: i am a perfecct guideline follower, SIR!
<pangolin> Good to hear.
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: yet still you claim "to keep the channel friendly and to keep people happy". as you said, the rules apply for everybody. so please dont harrass people in the channel, ok?
<pangolin> remoteCTRL, hmm
<oCean> remoteCTRL: so if any channel OP is pointing out that certain behavirour is not in accordance with the guidelines, you won't react the way you did?
<pangolin> gimme a sec
<pangolin> any channel user including op
<pangolin> but....
<remoteCTRL> oCean: first of all, i have no idea whether you are a channel op or not
<remoteCTRL> second you complaint about me RANTING
<pangolin> This is our sandbox. We decide who we allow to play in it. if we feel you are not following our rules. You don't get to play with us any more.
<remoteCTRL> totally wrong choice of words, because i wasnt
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: are you of the opinion that that is an appropriate attitude for somebody dependent to this extent on his community?
<pangolin> I have no idea what you just said
<pangolin> I know all the words, don't know what you meant
<remoteCTRL> i did NOT insult anybody or anythiung else, i was NOT ranting, i was asked a question and i answered it
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: what is it that you dont understand?
<pangolin> "are you of the opinion that that is an appropriate attitude for somebody dependent to this extent on his community?"
<pangolin> that.
<remoteCTRL> you said it is YOUR sandbox
<pangolin> right
<remoteCTRL> who are YOU?
<pangolin> I said OUR and I am a op of #ubuntu
<pangolin> chosen by the IRC Community council elected by the Ubuntu members.
<remoteCTRL> so #ubuntu is you rproperty orm how may i understand this?
<remoteCTRL> mhm i see
<pangolin> not mine specifically but I and other ops in this channel have been granted the authority to decide how to manage the channel.
<remoteCTRL> so it is exactly this community who will take away your privileges very quickly if they feel that you are abusing them, right?
<pangolin> yes.
<remoteCTRL> you see i am part of your community
<pangolin> sure
<remoteCTRL> and i am not happy with oCean talking to me
<pangolin> but you are the one not conforming to the community guidelines.
<remoteCTRL> iont his way
<remoteCTRL> by answering a question in a help channel?
<remoteCTRL> ok guys, i can see this is leading nowhere... as i said, i would like to move on.
<pangolin> you know, this combative attitude you have. I am not liking.
<remoteCTRL> no hard feelings
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: so PLEASE lets stop arguing about a problem that i had with oCean, ok?
<remoteCTRL> once more; no hard feelings
<pangolin> I'm not feeling comfortable with allowing you to speak in #ubuntu at this time. I'm worried you may take it out on other users because you feel we mistreated you.
<remoteCTRL> how did i make the impression?
<pangolin> give it 24 hrs and we can see then about you having access to the channel.
<remoteCTRL> hehehehe
<remoteCTRL> mhm sure
<remoteCTRL> if you think that would be best :D
<pangolin> I honestly do
<remoteCTRL> once more the question: what makes you think i would now insult or harass anybody because i have had a problem with oCean which you have jusat made your's
<remoteCTRL> i ma an adult and neither am i mentally sick or anything else and i can very well differenciate who i do have a problem with
<pangolin> because the problem you had is not with oCean it is with how you perceived oCean treated you. He treated you the same way he would have any other user who was "ranting" about UI's
<remoteCTRL> as far as i can see you are looking for a reason to sanction me now
<remoteCTRL> so you are saying that you personally would have reacted in exactly the same way
<pangolin> had I been paying attention to #ubuntu at the time, probably would have, yes.
<remoteCTRL> mhm
<remoteCTRL> i see
<remoteCTRL> well take it as feedback from the cummunity that there are people who feel that this behaviour is not appropriate.
<pangolin> We will take that into consideration.
<Myrtti> let's take a step back and look at the big picture: since Unity was made the default UI for Ubuntu, we've had people come in and give us all levels of "feedback" about it. Not support questions or problems, "feedback". Usually ranting.
<remoteCTRL> thank you
<remoteCTRL> Myrtti: i am sorry about that
<remoteCTRL> for sure you guys put alot of effort into it
<remoteCTRL> and i am sure that you would therefore prefer to hear constructive criticism
<Myrtti> and because the channel is - nowadays and for several years now - been strictly support only, having this "feedback" in the channel does make the support ever so harder
<Myrtti> we're not the receptable for constructive criticism.
<remoteCTRL> you should anyways not take it personally
<Myrtti> most of the people on the channel have no way of dealing with it, or making things better - as it's only support channel
<Myrtti> if you have constructive criticism to give, please do so in appointed areas - bug reports, mailing lists or developer channels.
<remoteCTRL> mhm yet still i am unter the impression that there are also developers here? at leas occasionaly? i talked to one once, his name just escapes me...
<Myrtti> occasionally yes - but still in supporter role as no development work is done in #ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> Myrtti: please. folks. take into consideratin what i keep saying: it wasn't about criticism or ranting, SOMEBODY ASKED A QUESTION. I ANSERED IT.
<remoteCTRL> sure...
<pangolin> The thing is that it is not the right channel for discussing preferred UI's
<remoteCTRL> look guys, i am a systems op at out local university, and i have been contirbuting to the community ON A DAILY BASIS
<Myrtti> great.
<remoteCTRL> i think so too
<remoteCTRL> and that is why i also think that i should be allowed to speak my mind
<pangolin> we don't use a karma system, 1 good != right to 1 bad
<remoteCTRL> and then ok, next time somebody asks for alternatives for a desktop i will ask him to join 'offtpoic right away, just as i did like 3 minutes before that with one other guy
<pangolin> perfect
<pangolin> that is all we ask
<remoteCTRL> so are we clear?
<remoteCTRL> all i ask is to be treated politely:)
<oCean> remoteCTRL: Can you accept that, if anyone, not just ops, but anyone is asking you to stop discussing a certain topic, or certain behaviour, we expect you to do so? And not talkback like "i can do without you policing me every two minutes"
<oCean> ?
<oCean> And if you feel mistreated in any way, you /join here, in stead of starting an argument?
<remoteCTRL> oCean: i will sure do in the future
<remoteCTRL> join here i mean *g*
<oCean> Great
<remoteCTRL> ok guys lets all calm down ok?
<remoteCTRL> once more
<remoteCTRL> no hard feelings
<remoteCTRL> ok?
<oCean> remoteCTRL: fine, I'll unmute you in #ubuntu channel, just remember if you need us, we're here
<remoteCTRL> oCean: thank you dude, i really appreciate the offer:)
<oCean> remoteCTRL: you should be able to talk again
<remoteCTRL> thanks
<oCean> remoteCTRL: If there is nothing more at this point, please note our no-idling policy for this channel
<remoteCTRL> oh, sure, see you:)
<gry> followup please http://pastebin.ca/2131793
<pangolin> you sure that is the right link?
<pangolin> unable to connect
<Myrtti> antispammeta warned that etz just did the xchat-wdk exploit
<pangolin> I don't think it was an exploit attempt
<Myrtti> u'\U0001f3e9', u'\U0001f42d' and u'\u2708'
<Myrtti> the first one was the one my fonts couldn't display
<pangolin> I see a a little "devil" face, a square, and an airplane
<Myrtti> yeah, it's the square with 01F3E9 that worries me
<Myrtti> and the emoji as well. the plane was normal utf8
<pangolin> doesn't seem like anyone got disconnected from it
<Myrtti> yeah
<pangolin> aiui the exploit only affects after you click on the window it is in
<bazhang> good luck with that strategy
<ubottu> In ubottu, jamesbeebop said: What is the best IRC client?
<pangolin> xchat foo!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1506 users, 0 overflows, 1506 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1509 users, 0 overflows, 1509 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1506 users, 0 overflows, 1506 limit))
<ubottu> log called the ops in #ubuntu (JOHNYY)
<ikonia> idoru is back and on the job
<vibhav> Can my ban on #ubuntu be removed now?
<ikonia> vibhav: for me - no, I still don't think you listen/follow instructions, I know others may have changed their view on that, so if they are willing to accept responsability I have no issue with them removing it
<vibhav> ikonia: like?
<ikonia> like what ?
<vibhav> ikonia: Dont listen instructions, can instance of me doing it?
<ikonia> vibhav: yeah sure
<ikonia> you where told not to re-apply for membership for a couple of months until you'd done sustained contribution
<ikonia> you applied a month later
<ikonia> less than that I think
<ikonia> you where told how to do translations on the project elky was working on and she said she'd sort it out in the morning as it was bed time
<ikonia> instead your hassled her "to do it now"
<ikonia> despite being told "wait until she's spoke to the other project memebrs"
<ikonia> you carried on hassling
<ikonia> good enough ?
<vibhav> IS it called hassling?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> when someone has told you they will do something in $X ammount of time, or you need to wait $X ammount of time, and you ignore that and keep trying to get it done before $X has been reached
<vibhav> Talking about sustained contribution, thats what I did
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you waited 4 weeks
<ikonia> after being told " a couple of months at least"
<vibhav> But I did contribute a lot
<ikonia> you seem to struggle to grasp that sustained is "a period of time with quality input" not " a lot of input in a short period of time"
<ikonia> but that's not the point, you asked for examples of you not listening and still being a pest - there you go, there are two examples straight from memory without me looking
<vibhav> nevermind then
<oCean> srry LjL
<LjL> i'm slow, no scripts
<oCean> <3 scripts
<pangolin> stupid kids want to be "hackers" but can't figure out how to install a script.
<SilverLion> meerkats, good evening how can we help you?
<meerkats> u, sorry
<meerkats> i have to unclick the "automatically connect to" this room
<SilverLion> meerkats, please do so ;)
<SilverLion> ideling is not allowed in here
 * jussi notes jack_sparrow active in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-25
<socializer> how do i get a invite
<socializer> to ##ubuntu
<bazhang> socializer, you don't
<socializer> also where to get linux buddy for pm to talk
<socializer> what is ##ubuntu
<socializer> why im i banned from ##linux???
<bazhang> socializer, take that up with the ##linux ops
<bazhang> socializer, was there anything further you needed from this channel?
<socializer> what is ##ubuntu for
<bazhang> no idea socializer
<socializer> so how do you know i cant get invite
<bazhang> socializer, if there is nothing further, please exit the channel
<socializer> please tell me why i dont get invite
<pangolin> because the channel is locked
<socializer> locked??
<pangolin> now, if there is nothing else that we can help you with please part this channel.
<pangolin> yes, locked. invite only.
<Jordan_U> My guess would be that it only exists for people who mistype #ubuntu.
<pangolin> Jordan_U, correct, it forwards to #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pangolin: Removing doesn't make much sense, they're muted and that's enough as far as I can tell.
<Jordan_U> pangolin: webchat gateway.
<pangolin> I wish chanserv handled webchat bans differently
<pangolin> chanserv.py that is
<bazhang> just a remove is all thats needed, the fbot does the ban
<Jordan_U> Which is effectively just a mute.
<bazhang> <Ashtray777> where is the off topic room? im in the mood to see nerds argue about an OS
<bazhang> troll detected
<pfifo> when I connect to freenode, my irc client tries to join #ubuntu, can someone remove the forward please, or maybe remove the ban altogether?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: (first a heads up that I'm on a poor connection, so I may drop out at any time). We don't remove bans because people have #ubuntu in their auto-join. It might be reasonable to change the banforward to a straight ban but I'm curious why you don't seem interested in getting the ban resolved normally (maybe you are, please correct me if so) or why you don't simply remove #ubuntu from your client's auto-join list.
<pfifo> Jordan_U, the ban has been resolved already, and when ikonia decides its time to remove it i want my client to autojoin like its set up todo.
<Jordan_U> pfifo: We don't keep bans that have been resolved so I think you're mistaken. We require that users talk to us to resolve a ban before it's removed, so you will know when that happens and you can re-add #ubuntu to your auto-join list then.
<pfifo> so are you going to stop forwarding me here?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Do you understand that your ban is *not* resolved and will not be removed until you come back here to discuss it?
<Jordan_U> The purpose of the forward part of the ban was to allow you to discuss the ban and possibly get it removed completely.
<pfifo> Jordan_U, ikonia said he would remove it after a week, so, isnt that resolved?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: I very much doubt that ikonia said that he would remove the ban after a week. We often say that we want a user to come back after a week (or some other period of time) to *discuss* actually removing the ban.
<pfifo> ok then lets resolve this now?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Has it been a week? (I'm looking for logs of your discussion with ikonia but I can't find them yet, if you have them or know the exact date / time that would be helpful).
<pfifo> Jordan_U, no i dont have logs, and I cant really say how long its been as I cant keep track of time very well. It has been several days
<popey> 22:04  * pfifo stops fiddling with his cannocial branded handcufss and goes back to laboring in the salt mine
<pfifo> handcuffs*
<popey> didn't actually intend to paste that here.
<Jordan_U> pfifo: It appears that the discussion you had with ikonia was on the 19th, which would mean only six days ago. Please come back tomorrow to discuss the possibility of your ban being removed. To give you a heads up, that will require that you agree to follow the channel guidelines and not simply make up nonsense in #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Would you like me to change the ban forward to a ban until then?
<pfifo> yes
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Done.
<pfifo> looking over the guidelines, which category is my infraction in?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Making up lies is pretty clearly inconsiderate, disrespectful, and against the Code of Conduct. And that's *not* to say you didn't violate other terms (you did, I just don't think it's worthwhile to give an exhastive list when I feel this is pretty clearly not acceptible behavior).
<pfifo> it wasnt a lie, but I see how it fits in
<mrmist> someone might want to look at rizal
<scientes> rizal keeps posting a url over and over again
<scientes> every 5 minutes or so
<ikonia> and now he's gone
<scientes> thxd
<ikonia> hello karamba can we help you ?
<karamba> no thanks
<elky> karamba, please observe the topic of this channel. we prefer to not have non-ops idling here.
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<karamba> okay no problem
<ubottu> In ubottu, gry said: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. (More background: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873)
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jussi> I thought the new webmin changed all that
<Myrtti> what new webmin
<jussi> lemme just look
<jussi> yeah, ubuntu is back on the supported list: http://www.webmin.com/support.html
<Myrtti> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in oneiric
<Myrtti> case closed.
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> in that case, fair enough
<gry> to add that URL to !webmin ?
<Myrtti> it's a bit hairy thing
<ikonia> oCean: thanks ocean, I thought I had him on his old IP
<oCean> ikonia: might need wider ban
<ikonia> possibly
 * jussi notes he PM'ed ikonia
<ikonia> oops
 * pangolin registers #jussi-pms
<oCean> jussi: last night, was it really jack_sparrow visiting? Haven't seen him in ages
<jussi> oCean: saw the nick, didnt investigate more
<jussi> oCean: go search logs :P
<ikonia> jack_sparrow visit -ops a few days ago
<jussi> ahh, so he did
<Guest84027> hah
<mneptok> Guest84027: we have a no-idle policy ....
 * mneptok sneers
<Guest84027> mneptok, my apologies. I will part soon as a remember what my password is
<Guest84027> this could take some time
<mneptok> that sucks. :(
<mneptok> fire off a ton of rapid !staff calls. like most Freenode users would.
<iforgotmypass> nah, it is one a 600 passwords I use. I am sure i can figure it out
 * jussi fails iforgotmypass 
 * popey hugs gnupg.vim for making it easy to keep his passwords in a file nicely encrypted with gpg 
<iforgotmypass> everybody is full of ideas after the fact :(
 * iforgotmypass leaves
<IdleOne> My password, I remembers it.
 * popey hands pangolin http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=661
<pangolin> thank you
<ubottu> remoteCTRL called the ops in #ubuntu (DoctorD)
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (please have a look at the link karamba posted)
<karamba> why i was banned
<ikonia> karamba: you where banned earlier for asking who likes to sniff glue
<karamba> phahahah
<ikonia> you've evaded that ban, and posted stupid youtube links with stupid sexual content so I've rebanned you
<karamba> thats because you dont tried even once in your life :D
<karamba> go sniff some glue
<ikonia> karamba: ok, bye then
<oCean> conversation done, I think
<karamba> omg you are insane
<ikonia> karamba: bye
<karamba> sniffing glue is good for your health
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (r3pti1ep1r4te)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, J-Escobar said: ubottu: the Ubuntu disk is fine. I used it to install Ubuntu and I have used other disks. I get the same error. I only received this error after installing a new hard drive. I think it has something to do with my motherboard configuration. but I have tried everything and can't get the live cd to boot normally.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-18
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (osamaBinSchwartz,)
<bazhang> hey pal
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> hello ashams
<ashams> hi IdleOne o/
<ashams> looks like i'm here by mistake
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> * [robin0800] (~robin0800@cpc1-brig15-2-0-cust755.3-3.cable.virginmedia.com): Robin Wheeler
<bazhang> giving out just plain wrong advice
<LjL> last name's Wheeler
<LjL> haven't met one that was right in the head so far
<IdleOne> heh
 * jussi hugs funkyHat and shields him from LjL
<funkyHat> ❡⁑❩
<IdleOne> k1l: I think this is what you are looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> IdleOne: thanks
<HandsomeJack> if your here to kill me... you should know  YOU WILL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE YOU ROBITIC SUMBTICH
<k1l> HandsomeJack: could you please read the guidelines and stick to them like the rest of the users. thank you.
<bazhang> trolling #u as well
<bazhang> ah nice the nastygram PM
<ubottu> CaptainJack called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> klined
<IdleOne> by god
<Alepina> don't let idoru hear that
<bazhang> whats with that Fuchss character?
<bazhang> staff impersonation much?
<Alepina> he is already gone, isn't he?  And yes, he just seemed to like me
<bazhang> he seemed to have it in for anything non-commercial
<Alepina> was he also disturbing ubuntu channels? I only saw him in #freenode, but my eyes weren't on ubuntu channels
<Alepina> if he was, then I have a slight glimpse who it was
<bazhang> not that I was aware of
<Alepina> then why are we discussing it here? ;)
<bazhang> you are Fuchs, are you not? just got on a bit of a digression
<Alepina> yes, yes I am, I just try to not occupy your channels with non-ubuntu stuff :)
<Pici> Lots of $PATH questions today...
<IdleOne> someone introduced a fork in the road ?
<IdleOne> Alepina: he was off topic in #ubuntu and then you saw -offtopic
<Alepina> well, yes, idoru hits usually get my attention
<bazhang> clang??
<bazhang> is he on freebsd?
<Unit193> clang works on Ubuntu, I've compiled several things with it.  (and checked to see what wouldn't)
<bazhang> thought gcc was the default
<bazhang> first I've heard of on Ubuntu
<Unit193> gcc is very much so the default, pretty sure at least all debian based if not linux as you need to patch the kernel to even compile it with clang.
<bazhang> who makes a backup with .rar?
<ikonia> people who tell lies
<bazhang> thats just screaming warez
<ikonia> of course it is
<Jackmanisa> why are the Ubuntu ops bullys?
<ikonia> why do you say that ?
<bazhang> is that rhetorical?
<Jackmanisa> cuz bazhangs a known bully
<Jackmanisa> and I am durnk ♥
<ikonia> Jackmanisa: come back sobre then
<bazhang> klined twice already...
<ikonia> lets go through the loop so he can't complain
<Jackmanisa> no I was fucking unbanned
<bazhang> I doubt that
<bazhang> this is the one channel where your kick script does not apply
<ubottu> Jackmanisa called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Jackmanisa called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Jackmanisa called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> Jackmanisa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (fasterbabyyes)
<k1l> cmon. he already was klined :/
<banproof> I am fucking ban proof
<banproof> bazhang you fucking bitch
<banproof> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> banproof called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<k1l> *sigh*
<banproof> u am ban proof
<banproof> what u going to do bitches
<banproof> !ops
<banproof> what you going to do bitcheS?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-19
<IdleOne> !crosspost > jpmh
<Jordan_U> I'm not sure if tomy in #ubuntu is a troll or not. Anyone want to give an opinion?
<ikonia> probably just language
<ikonia> although I suspect he's not using ubuntu if he's logging in as root
<ikonia> (logging in as root on the desktop)
<LordFlappyLabia> I wish to contest my removal.
<IdleOne> on what grounds?
<OfficerCockDemon> I wish to contest my removal.
<OfficerCockDemon> I WISH TO CONTEST MY BANNING
<OfficerCockDemon> I HAVE BEEN UNJUSTLY TREATED FOR TOO LONG
<ikonia> OfficerCockDemon: come back when you can grow up
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ikonia)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !releases =~ s/18/9/
<Pici> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> running libreoffice with sudo, oh yeah
<OSvaido> i dint sign ant TOS
<AlanBell> hi OSvaido, how can we help you?
<IdleOne> use of this network and of our channels implies you read the TOS, if you didn't that is your fault.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OSvaido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<IdleOne> In any case you were asked to stop with the off topic comments in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> you didn't so you got muted.
<OSvaido> go RTFM
<Myrtti> was that everything?
<OSvaido> im not saying another word until
<Myrtti> until?
<OSvaido> i talk to my lawyer
<Myrtti> alright, feel free to leave the channel then.
<Myrtti> wouldn't want you to incriminate yourself further.
<OSvaido> im feeling free to sary
<OSvaido> stay
<Myrtti> no, you're not free to stay.
<Myrtti> see /topic
<Myrtti> you can leave either on your own, or someone can make you leave.
<OSvaido> you are alowd to filme the police
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Myrtti> feel free.
<Myrtti> we've got cctv you can use.
<Myrtti> now, if there really isn't anything else, please leave.
 * OSvaido logs off
<Myrtti> alright, you'll have two minutes to leave the channel on your own
<OSvaido> ill try to make the best of the time ive got leaft
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-20
<bazhang> <AngrySpam98> Can anybody help me ith a ridle?
<bazhang>  @mark #ubuntu stram (~irssi@snpa.us) extremely rude
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu stram (~irssi@snpa.us) extremely rude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> cronus: Can we help you?
<IdleOne> cronus: I am going to remove you from this channel in 2 minutes as per the topic.
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Touhou11> There seems to be an error with #ubuntu, I can't send messages
<Myrtti> it's not an error
<Touhou11> Just tried again, still not working. Error exists
<Myrtti> What makes you say 12.04 isn't supported?
<k1l> Touhou11: you dont stick to the channel guidelines: you incite trolls to go on and give false advises.
<Touhou11> I was mistaken, I read recently that Ubuntu is only supporting for 9 months now
<Touhou11> k1l: I felt your comments were unkind
<k1l> Touhou11: just take the day off and come back another day when you are willing to stick to the guidelines
<Touhou11> k1l: You weren't sticking to the guidelines yourself, that's why I advised you read them
<k1l> Touhou11: i dont think the CoC or the Guidelines tell the user to spoil the support channel with offtopic in the first place
<k1l> Touhou11: like i said. take the day off and try to stick to the rules the next time you join.
<Touhou11> k1l: Will you do the same?
<k1l> SharkMuttleworth: i think you proved your point in trolling. so please dont idle in here
<SharkMuttleworth> k1l: Please show me some respect (as stated in the code of conduct http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct), I was not trolling by assisting people in #ubuntu
<SharkMuttleworth> I have admitted my advice was wrong in the case of 12.04 support
<k1l> SharkMuttleworth: its not the first time you did false advice on purpose in the support channel.
<k1l> so dont try to blame me for your behaviour. you have one day to think about the guidelines and CoC and how to stick to them. when trying to help in #ubuntu be helpful. so take a day off and come back when you think you can handle that.
<k1l> thats it
<SharkMuttleworth> Do you have a log of previous false advice? I'm not sure what you're referring to
<SharkMuttleworth> Possibly someone else with a similar nick
<k1l> on 2013-03-12 same nick, same ip, same attitude. so  dont play that "it wasnt me" card
<SharkMuttleworth> k1l: Do you have a link to a log?
<SharkMuttleworth> I'd like to understand the issue
<k1l> !logs | SharkMuttleworth
<ubottu> SharkMuttleworth: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<SharkMuttleworth> That doesn't provide a record without downloading every log file and grepping through them
<Tm_T> SharkMuttleworth: that's what we do also often
<Tm_T> SharkMuttleworth: aand there's generated html which you can use
<SharkMuttleworth> Interesting, thanks
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: all sorted ?
<SharkMuttleworth> The issue still remains, k1l wasn't able to assist
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: I think you where requested to come back in 24 hours after considering the guidelines of the channel and how you can please stick to them
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: so I'd suggest doing that.
<SharkMuttleworth> I don't agree
<SharkMuttleworth> I was already sticking to the guidelines
<SharkMuttleworth> Anyway, I'm blocked from #ubuntu so the effect is the same
<ikonia> it doesn't appear that way at the moment, and your previous contributions have not been "great", so suggest considering how you can contribute better, returning in 24 hours as requested and we can see what can be done to remove the ban
<ikonia> (which means /parting this channel and coming back +24 hours) to be clear
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: is all that clear/do you understand ?
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: please respond, or I'll conclude this conversation done
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: are you back at your keyboard now ?
<SharkMuttleworth> Hello
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: did you get my last message ?
<SharkMuttleworth> The tab had closed for this channel
<ikonia> you where kicked from the channel
<SharkMuttleworth> Why did that happen?
<ikonia> beause you did not respond for 20 minutes
<SharkMuttleworth> Does that happen to everyone here? I see lots of idlers
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> you see lots of ops
<ikonia> and it doesn't matter about other people - it matters that you where asked to leave and come back in 24 hours
<SharkMuttleworth> Those ops are idling
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: so to be clear
<SharkMuttleworth> Alright, I'll return to #ubuntu later then
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: "please leave this channel, leave #ubuntu too - come back no less than 24 hours after you've thought about how you can better contribute to the Ubuntu channel and we'll discuss removing your ban"
<SharkMuttleworth> I thought you said I wasn't banned
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: well your kick got you muted as you are using web chat
<SharkMuttleworth> Right
<ikonia> so you can't talk so that's in essense, not able to use
<ikonia> I'll update it to a proper ban so you can consider your actions for 24 hours
<SharkMuttleworth> "Thanks"
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> please rejoin in 24 hours after you've reviewed your long standing behaviour issues and how you can rejoin the channel
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: any reason you're rejoined now after being told not to ?
<SharkMuttleworth> I was clearing the window
<ikonia> ahh, ok, so please part
<SharkMuttleworth> Why was I just kicked from ubuntu offtopic?
<ikonia> trolling
<ikonia> I suggest you find another name space to use
<SharkMuttleworth> How was it trolling? Offtopic conversations are allowed...
<Myrtti> if you have issue with the ops, you come here
<ikonia> lets see, asking the #ubuntu-offtopic channel if anyone else has problems with the ops being power mad - yeah, that's how to contribute
<Myrtti> you don't join arbitrary channels to complain
<SharkMuttleworth> Ok, I have an issue with ikonia, he seems a bit ban-heavy
<ikonia> SharkMuttleworth: find another set of channels, I think you're done with the Ubuntu ones for a while now
<SharkMuttleworth> I would like to raise it with higher up operators
<SharkMuttleworth> Please let me know how to file a report
<ikonia> !appeal > SharkMuttleworth
<ubottu> SharkMuttleworth, please see my private message
<Myrtti> SharkMuttleworth: and you've been told to return in 24hours, although you're depleting our pool of good will
<ikonia> ubottu: has just sent you a link, please follow the process in there
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> so 24 hours might be a bit too gracious at this point
<SharkMuttleworth> Does Mark Shuttleworth oversee disputes?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've update the info in the ban tracker to say lets not waste any more time on this
<Myrtti> good good
 * Tm_T flexes their muscles
<ikonia> ok - he's out of the core channels now, I don't care beyond that
<k1l> *sigh* is he going to spoil all ubuntu channels?
<ikonia> none that I'm in / use
<Tm_T> k1l: which other channels?
<k1l> he joined -discussion but left there already
<Tm_T> 1326.42 -!- There is no such nick SharkMuttleworth
<ikonia> k1l: yes, after he asked about power mad he left
<bazhang> Shark now in #x
<bazhang> trolls detected
 * IdleOne sniffs
<bazhang> chaos_
<AdamD> This is absolution
<AdamD> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<AdamD> This is absolution
<ubottu> AdamD called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<AdamD> !ops
<Pici> What?
<AdamD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn4TBZYdCNM
<AdamD> do you pussys know how to  fucking ban me? Well guess what? DO IT
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins_wk said: localized errors is  Rather than hoping that we recognise what has gone wrong from the error messages in your native language, please provide any error messages in English.
<genii-around> But isn't that what #ubuntu-<countrycode> are for?
<Myrtti> that's nice, but doesn't have instructions on *how* to do it
<genii-around> Myrtti: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89499/i-have-an-errormessage-in-a-localized-ubuntu-how-to-get-the-english-version-of      says to do: LANG=C program-name
<Myrtti> yes.
<Corey> Hmm, on join I received: 14:36:09 solid_liq [~solidly@unaffiliated/solidliq] requested CTCP VERSION from Corey:
<Corey> Do we want to ask him not to do that?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-21
<Myrtti> that went well
<IdleOne> wasn't because you didn't try
<Myrtti> escalated quicker than I thought
<IdleOne> they were angry from the start
<Myrtti> someone banforward that to fyc?
<Myrtti> nvm
<IdleOne> !guidelines > one
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu one one@adsl-172-3-80-65.dsl.stl2mo.sbcglobal.net More often then not is off topic.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> hello redpanda
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<redpanda> hii u are a bot?
<IdleOne> I am not a bot
<redpanda> ah ok
<redpanda> i want to know is #ubuntu channel is inglish only?
<redpanda> english*
<IdleOne> it is English only
<redpanda> mm
<redpanda> why
<elky> because we provide other channels for other languages so that people don't get confused
<redpanda> i mean if ubuntu is multi lang why #ubuntu is english only?
<elky> ubuntu was started by english-speaking people, so english cam first
<redpanda> mmm
<IdleOne> because english is the "international" language
<redpanda> but some user dont speak english and come asking in spanish and seem i cant even answer them
<elky> redpanda, it is very very hard for people to pick out their language in a flood of other languages
<IdleOne> you can answer them in #ubuntu-es
<elky> redpanda, invite them to #ubuntu-es
<redpanda> well but noob dont even know what is irc XD
<elky> that way they both know about it, and you can answer them where other spanish speakers can learn from the discussion
<IdleOne> that is why ubottu tells them how to join the channel
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<redpanda> well dont should be better hace #ubuntu as multilang and #ubuntu-en for english exclusive?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> Did you have any other questions?
<redpanda> thats all thanks
<IdleOne> you're welcome. Please part this channel.
<ikonia> /windo w37
<ikonia> oops
<elky> /door d38
<elky> :P
<IdleOne> err that was a little wider then I hoped
<one> how do I find out why I was banned?
<IdleOne> you were banned because you enjoy wasting peoples time and then making stupid off topic comments about nonsense. You have been warned more then a few times. take some time off.
<Tm_T> one: were you notified about behaviour before being banned?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > one
<ubottu> one, please see my private message
<IdleOne> actually try reading the guidelines.
<one> what behaviour?
<one> I am not an animal I have no behaviour
<one> I only have purposeful action
<Tm_T> one: so you should know very well what did you do before getting banned then (:
<one> If you disagree with my purpose you shall suffer the consequences
<Tm_T> okay
<one> My purpose is perfect and perfection
<Tm_T> anything else? if not, please leave the channel as we try keep this unoccupied for emergencies and discussion
<k1l> one, stop wasting the voluntary time from supporters and contributors.
<one> to be in my presence gives meaning their perception of time
<elky> given the number of times i've muted him in the past 48 (or thereabouts) hours
<elky> only in -ot though
<bazhang> <xubuntu136> mmm i dont like this.i typed: "ping anything"
<bazhang> tadpole is trolling
<bazhang> holstein, you're not an op in #ubuntu ?
<holstein> bazhang: just xubuntu, lubuntu and ubuntustudio AFAIK
<bazhang> ok
<holstein> i mean.. im happy to help out where i can, but i dont know if im fast enough for #ubuntu...
<Myrtti> Aaaaawww
<bazhang> tadpole (~tadpole@unaffiliated/packetfrog
<holstein> too bad.. seemed like a knolegable user
<Myrtti> I lost a chance there
<holstein> knowlege*
<bazhang> ban worthy parting comment
<Myrtti> I could have rb'd with something witty about being a woman
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-22
<EpicDuck> UNBAN ME from #ubuntu :@
<IdleOne> no.
<EpicDuck> I thought linux jerks was nice and didn't ban people
<EpicDuck> i guess ubuntu and linux is just as shitty as windows me was.
<IdleOne> you were wrong, we aren't jerks and we do ban people who refuse to follow our channel rules and threaten other channel users
<EpicDuck> I will be back and unbanned.. I have my hacking tools up and ready to go..
<EpicDuck> WE are anonymous. WE are legion.
<IdleOne> staff will be glad to hear that you plan on breaking network rules also
<EpicDuck> we do not forget. We do not forgive. Ubuntu webchat expect us
<holstein> great...
<Tm_T> holstein: hi and welcome
<jussi> Tm_T: you here?
<Tm_T> jussi: kyl?
<Pici> LjL: is the source for http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ available?
<LjL> Pici: yes, there is a Download button at the bottom of the page :P
<Pici> LjL: oh, misunderstood what that did. /clicks
<LjL> Pici: are you going to fix the thing whereby the recent releases don't work? *hint hint*
<Pici> LjL: Thinking of porting it to python/flask
<Pici> plus maybe making it easier/automagically configurable
<LjL> Pici: it would be nice not to have to manually download the packages file each time there's a release
<tonyyarusso> "porting it to python/flask" sounds like "start porting it to python, then give up and resort to drinking".
<Pici> tonyyarusso: yeah, I started looking at python-apt and got angry
<Myrtti> that's not helpful
<Myrtti> Epicduckreturns: did you need help with something?
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: Over here. :-)
<Corey> There we go.
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: Now, can we help you with something?
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: I've removed the quiet in here.
<Corey> 11:42:43 -!- Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing Epicduckreturns from joining/talking in #ubuntu-ops
<Epicduckreturns> Corey on ubuntu i have tried to say something and it says on the ubuntu channel i see others talking like guests but [14:41] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<Corey> There we go.
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: Right, you've been quieted in there.
<Epicduckreturns> why? :|
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: A quick lastlog shows you threatening ddos, so it's not hard to see why that was set.
<Epicduckreturns> Corey well I'm taking offensive to the quieted...
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: Let's see... you were using improper language, asked to knock it off, went off on a tangent about "freedom of speech" which doesn't apply here, then threatened ddos.
<Corey> I guess I'm failing to see what value you bring to the channel at this point?
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: I mean, if I have any of this wrong, please say so.
<Epicduckreturns> Corey.. You know what i will just unban/unquiet myself.. :| Vpn up and ready to go..
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: Yes, but if you continue to behave in such a manner, you'll just wind up quieted again.
<Corey> Seems to me it'd make more sense to just behave in a matter compatible with the channel guidelines, no?
<Epicduckreturns> Corey there are ways to force myself to be unbannable or unquitable.. ;)
<Epicduckreturns> just a few irc glitch tools
<Corey> Epicduckreturns: *sigh*  I'm not interested in turning this into an arms race.
<Epicduckreturns> Corey do y'all hate me because i am a southern dixie man?
<Corey> Over 1800 people are in #ubuntu and using the channel constructively; why can't you?
<Epicduckreturns> shush up with your hate crimes.. :|
<Corey> *sigh*  This has ceased to be constructive; the quiet will remain in place.
<Epicduckreturns> and i will hack the channel get channel-op and find a way to delete the channel
<Corey> *sigh*  Goodbye.
<Corey> That could have gone better.
<ikonia> that was comical
<Epicduckreturns> .
<Epicduckreturns> .
<Epicduckreturns> d
<Epicduckreturns> d
<Epicduckreturns> a
<Epicduckreturns> f
<Epicduckreturns> adf
<Epicduckreturns> asd
<Epicduckreturns> gsf
<Epicduckreturns> dfsf
<Epicduckreturns> asdf
<Epicduckreturns> ads
<Epicduckreturns> f
<Epicduckreturns> asd
<Corey> Really?
<Corey> I don't expect that'll need to stick if he tries that in #freenode.
<ikonia> Corey: that could not have gone better
<DJones> Corey: That was plain and simple threats of ban evasion etc
<Corey> Right.  My point is that could have gone a lot better.
<ikonia> Corey: genuinly I don't see how,
<Corey> He could have not been an ass?
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Corey> I'm not saying I screwed up any. :-)
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you meant "could have worked better to get him to play nice"
<ikonia> good good
<Corey> He's gone now, may as well pull those ops bans.
<ikonia> nah, they can stay
<ikonia> he doesn't change IP
<ikonia> so he'll be back for another rant
<Corey> This, ikonia.  This is how the ban list fills up. :-)
<Unit193> Just have ubottu remove in a month or two.
<ikonia> Corey: I'm not talking about leaving it there until the end of time
<ikonia> just a week or so until he stops trying
<Corey> No, that's just what ends up happening. :-)
<DJones> or freenode kline the ip if it doesn't change
<Corey> DJones: Yeah, that's the next logical step here.
 * DJones points to the staff cloak
<Corey> That was a bit redundant.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-23
<ubottu> In ubottu, JoseeAntonioR said: no !developer is <reply>Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Flannel> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Flannel> Whats the difference?
<IdleOne> the dev linked changed see -irc
<Flannel> If it changed, he didn't change it in the request!
<Flannel> Oh wait, today is march 23! haha
<IdleOne> yeah I applied the edits in -irc
<Flannel> Makes sense that the links changed, we're coming up on a release soon, which means the website team needs to move everything around again.
<IdleOne> lol
<one> unban one
<IdleOne> no one
<one> IdleOne: explain
<IdleOne> you were banned because you enjoy wasting peoples time and then making stupid off topic comments about nonsense. You have been warned more then a few times. take some time off.
<IdleOne> was there anything else you needed me to repeat for you?
<IdleOne> I guess not. Please part this channel.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Fireinthehole appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-24
<phunyguy> just asking for a little help in #ubuntu if someone is available.   Someone doesn't agree with something I said, and isn't willing to be nice about it at all.
<phunyguy> thanks.
<Myrtti> ikonia: a bit gentler there
<ikonia> where ?
<Myrtti> u
<ikonia> with chunkyhead?
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> I'm just going to ignore him in a minute as he won't answer a straight question
<ikonia> you can help him make a magic password popup dialog
<Myrtti> truecrypt or luks could work
<ikonia> yeah, but he's not going to deal with that
<ikonia> you can walk him through it
<ikonia> there is more going on - as it's a simple file system permissions issue
<Myrtti> I think his usecase he mentioned it's plausible
<ikonia> go for it then
<ikonia> I don't
<Myrtti> but the bed is so nice and warm... :-P
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> then you are clearly excused
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, think I got the wrong channel
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> you where forwarded from #ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ is it down or something?
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> and you know why you where forwaded
<ikonia> because you got kicked from #ubuntu the last time you used it
<ikonia> so please don't pretend this is a surprise
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, what?
<ikonia> you got banned from using #ubuntu and forwarded to the #ubuntu-ops channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't see why.
<ikonia> do you remember me asking you to stop calling people "noobs"
<ikonia> stop making it sound like new users are not capable
<ikonia> and being derogatory about "noobs"
<ntzrmtthihu777> honestly no. I do recall saying that, however.
<ikonia> ok - so basically, you keep calling people "noobs"
<ikonia> you also reference tools that are beneath you but "ok for noobs"
<ntzrmtthihu777> I also remember saying I was a n00b once
<ikonia> again - like it's a bad thing
<ikonia> I'm dissapointed you don't remember this as it was about 14 hours ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> I can't remember everything, I'm not a machine. But I never meant the term noob in a derogatory sense. and if you said something I musta missed it, and I apologise
<ikonia> I appreciate that
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban forward in a moment, but please, just think about what you say to people
<ntzrmtthihu777> but quite frankly I have no recollection of you saying something. thank you.
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the ban forward, so if you /part this channel, you should be able to join #ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, some fella downloading packages from other locations other than software center/apt-get, was it not?
<ikonia> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> then what? =_= I remember that...
<ikonia> well, partly
<ikonia> as I said partly
<ikonia> and then you commenting that software center is for noobs
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, calm down, I posted that about the same time as you. Yeah, i rememeber that.
<ikonia> I am calm
<ntzrmtthihu777> nevermind. I really don't need to go to #ubuntu, I just wanted to talk to ubottu about an alternative to ktouch which won't drag a million kde dependencies into my system.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so I can /q it here, right?
<ikonia> well, I've removed the ban forward, so should you need the channel you can use it. You can also pm ubottu
<ikonia> please.
<ntzrmtthihu777> thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-17
<bazhang> Jordan_U, thats what coover55 was saying he did
<bazhang> then he backtracked and said he used unetbootin or the like
<rww> IdleOne: psh, so impatient
<k1l_> !guidelines > one
<BeachBall> is stuff i say in here, confidental?
<k1l> no
<k1l> this channel is logged. but how can we help you?
<BeachBall> i'll pm someone later, and ask that way.
<Pici> bad idea
<phunyguy> sydney: are you the same person as "ideas123"
<sydney> Yes Phunyguy, als Why did I get banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<phunyguy> sydney: if I had to guess, it was because you were posting offtopic a couple times with links to "lmgtfy.com"
<phunyguy> you do realize, that isn't what that channel is for, right?
<sydney> Sorry,I wasn't sure what channel to do thad through.
<sydney> I need to work on my typing. :)
<phunyguy> yeah, and I suppose someone could've told you.....  I will get the ban removed.  Please keep all offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  :)
<phunyguy> sydney: also, please keep the guidelines in mind when using the channels.
<phunyguy> !guidelines > sydney
<ubottu> sydney, please see my private message
<phunyguy> sydney: your ban has been removed.  Is there anything else I can help you with?
<sydney> Also May I ask How do i log back in on a 12.04 live cd,beckause it says I need my username and pasword,and i didn't know a live cd had one.
<phunyguy> sydney: I would really rather you ask that in the official support channel. :)
<phunyguy> also, I don't know.
<sydney>  ok I will,thanks.
<phunyguy> you're welcome.
<phunyguy> bah
<daftykins> i have another troll returning for a second day, in #ubuntu
<daftykins> jdoles is the name, frustrating dafty and others is the game
<daftykins> he feeds users misinformation and generally hassles me
<daftykins> it'd be very nice if someone could eject him promptly
<IdleOne> looking
<daftykins> he's kinda feigning help giving right now
<Pici> he has a bit of a history in the bantracker, but not anything yet this year.
<daftykins> excellent
<jdoles> So, what is it this time?
<Pici> Welcome back.
<jdoles> It's true, isn't it?
<Pici> Hm?
<jdoles> I merely see that I am communicating a fact which is against the interest of the Canonical corporation.
<phunyguy> It's true that you weren't *really* being helpful...
<jdoles> And bam, +q.
<jdoles> Inexperienced people should not run systems which require intelligence to run.
<phunyguy> #ubuntu is for actual support not propaganda against Canonical.  Ubuntu IRC support community is NOT Canonical.
<Pici> #ubuntu is the support channel for all supported releases of Ubuntu, not somewhere that you can stand on your soapbox and impose your personal agenda on people.
<jdoles> Ubuntu IRC is Canonical, it's just that you don't want anyone to know that.
<hggdh> ...
<jdoles> No matter how many times you repeat that it isn't.
<phunyguy> *sigh*, yes Canonical pays us all.
<hggdh> I wish...
<phunyguy> except not a single penny.
<jdoles> Most of you probably, yes.
<phunyguy> hggdh: you didn't receive your check this month?
<jdoles> Not easy to check for me, nor do I care. I can see enough by the kinds of things which are allowed in the channel.
<hggdh> phunyguy: seems to have been lost, as all previous ones
<jdoles> Anyway, how many of you dimwits has a PhD in CS?
<phunyguy> I think this conversation is over.
<DJones> What is allowed, as Pici said is support for all supported releases of Ubuntu
<hggdh> I, for one?
<jdoles> hggdh: from which institution?
<hggdh> jdoles: does it really matter? Anyway I, for one, do not really trust PhDs (including myself)
<Pici> I don't see how it matters.  Anyway, it seems (again) that you are unwilling to follow our channel guidelines.
<jdoles> Anyway, if you had any balls, you would just say things related to the subject.
<jdoles> But since what I say holds vacuously, it's kind of hard to argue.
<daftykins> oh it's always so nice to see an opinion confirmed :)
<daftykins> thanks all \o
<jdoles> 12.04 is by definition more stable and less broken than newer versions.
<IdleOne> what you say means nothing. You are free to go away now.
<jdoles> It's the only version where Canonical makes any promises about it working in any decent way for a fairly long time.
<phunyguy> 14.04 isn't?
<jdoles> It's not 14.04 yet.
<phunyguy> 10.04 isn't?
<jdoles> 10.04 was too broken to run.
<hggdh> heh
<jdoles> So, I don't even consider that, sorry,
<phunyguy> 14.04 will be released in what, a month?
<jdoles> Anyway, I think it's fucking pathetic that you cannot just present arguments in #ubuntu.
<hggdh> jdoles: nobody forces you to use Ubuntu. If you are not happy, please move on
<phunyguy> that one ahs 5 years for server and desktop, just like 12.04
<phunyguy> has*
<phunyguy> but that is not a topic for this channel.
<phunyguy> it is also not a topic for #ubuntu
<jdoles> So, merely the action of doing +q and everyone who agrees with that action is instantly disqualified from being someone I respect.
<phunyguy> the feeling is probably mutual with that attitude.
<jdoles> hggdh: that's just such a fucking pathetic excuse.
<hggdh> jdoles: we can live with that.
<jdoles> phunyguy: you didn't say you had a PhD, so I cannot trust you have any intelligence, sorry.
<phunyguy> if you have no other questions, please part the channel.
<jussi> jdoles: arguments like canonical is wrong are meant for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic, not for a support channel
<phunyguy> (I also never said I didn't)
<Pricey> jdoles: We had a chat a few days ago? Maybe we can continue it in /msg ?
<jussi> so its not about silencing the argument, its about venue
<hggdh> jdoles: just a comment: having a PhD does not prove inteligence, just persistence.
<jdoles> hggdh: I know that lots of people graduate who shouldn't.
<jdoles> hggdh: but it's just a probability thing.
<hggdh> proba what?
<phunyguy> how 2 computer?
<jdoles> There is only one valid response to this:
<jdoles> DIAF.
<one> ikonia: what process ran the ban?
<IdleOne> one: it looks like you got banned for being silly and off topic
<IdleOne> at first it looked like you had a real support question and when trism tried to help you started asking nonsensical questions
<IdleOne> one: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support only, if you want to chat, be silly, there is #ubuntu-offtopic which you seem to have found.
<IdleOne> Does any of this make sense to you?
<one> ok
<one> if you say so
<IdleOne> Do me a favour and make sure you read the guidelines for using ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<one> unban me for support
<IdleOne> Please read the guidelines first and let me know if you agree to follow them
<one> IdleOne: don't you get it?
<IdleOne> get what?
<one> it was a pre-emptive strike
<IdleOne> no it wasn't
<one> IdleOne: by what evidence do you claim to differ?
<IdleOne> just for arguments sake, even if it was you had already demonstrated your intention to be off topic and silly
<one> not so
<one> it is important for ubuntu to be used properly
<IdleOne> Do you want to be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<one> I have asked you to unban me
<IdleOne> Then I need you to read  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and agree to follow the guidelines
<one> I don't need that
<one> I need an agreement
<IdleOne> in that case, no.
<IdleOne> Please leave this channel.
<one> I desire life
<IdleOne> Seek it and you shall find it
<one> that includes certain modes of operation
<IdleOne> but not in here
<one> all of creation must 'bend knee'
<one> including calculators
<IdleOne> This right here is not helping you in any way to disprove that your intentions are to be silly and waste our time
<peyam> hi again
<peyam> what is this?
<peyam> knome, why does it forward me to ubuntu-op?
<knome> 01:05  trey: i have a 8 g sd card and i can only access 5 g  help
<knome> 01:05  peyam: so what?
<knome> i've noticed you of your attitude before.
<knome> this is unacceptable.
<peyam> yes? so what+ you still can make a startup usb in 5
<peyam> why is it an attitude problem do you think?
<peyam> already told him to format the device
<knome> how is it not an attitude problem that you only care about your own issues?
<peyam> i was trying to help.
<knome> by saying "so what?" and leaving?
<peyam> you have something personal with me ha?
<peyam> becouse i restart my freaking pc
<peyam> you saw my conversation with gridhube
<knome> don't turn the discussion away from your behavior
<knome> i had a long discussion with you the last time in PM
<knome> talking about your attirude
<knome> *attitude
<knome> and you agreed
<knome> and now you repeat the unwanted behavior
<peyam> I dont have a attitude . you watch me with dirty glasses
<peyam> whatever i write u say that's a bad attitude
<knome> am i supposed to let it slip time and time again?
<peyam> There isn't attitude
<bazhang> others notice it too peyam
<knome> since you seem to think i have something against you personally, i'll let somebody else deal with you on resolving the ban
<peyam> bazhang, you are not right.
<peyam> knome, you want to ban me?
<peyam> I need to talk to grid***. this is important. please understand. when the issue is fixed you can bann me
<bazhang> peyam, you are already banned
<peyam> allright!
<peyam> see you around
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-18
 * rww looks amused
<IdleOne> changed my mind
<ubottu> In ubottu, StephenDash said: video game music is my passion. my ipod is filled wiwth video game music galore. its so great. i love pokemon video game music and music from super smash bros and final fantasy and zelda. the song from final fantasy 7 one wing angel makes me cry and puts a tear tomy eye. also i love to add japanese lyrics to the songs and sing to them, they have to be japanese though since i hate american lyrics since it just doesnt fit. do
<rww> lolz
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cateract said: ubottu, Actually I think the problem is with detection of USB.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cateract said: ubottu, As the device is not even detecting while tried to boot for installation in boot menu, the forth installation process is stalled
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cateract said: ubottu, but what i'm asking is, is there any boot setting to be changed in order to get it right? For earlier, I didn't mean that, sorry if you are hurt. :)
<DJones> I've set a ban forward on am0nrahx|work to ##fix_your_connection because of multiple join/disconnects in #ubuntu, seems to have stopped as soon as I set the forward, but will leave it for a while to see if starts again
<AlanBell> that was a rather sweet interaction with ubottu ;)
<k1l> !guidelines > anonymous_
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-19
<rww> !behelpful > naryfa
<PerfM> Why do you need an invite for ubuntu-men, but for ubuntu-women it's just a free for all.
<PerfM> A: ubuntu is sexist
<PerfM> And like why am I banned from every ubuntu channel
<rww> because #ubuntu-men was a trollpit and #ubuntu-women isn't
<PerfM> A: You're allll sexist.
<rww> because you did bad things
<PerfM> rww, what things?
<rww> PerfM: idk, i have a memory like a goldfish
<PerfM> omg, me too
<rww> it was probably annoying and sustained though
<PerfM> it always is tho, r1t3
<rww> and i probably found it amusing which is a bad sign
<PerfM> rww, stop distracting me, I came here for a reason.
<PerfM> Now I forgot.
<rww> oh, right, back to calling the secret freenode feminist cabal sexist i guess
<PerfM> what's a cabal?
<rww> i don't know but it sounds menacing
<elky> you're behind on schedule, you'd better get back to that quick before you have to work on the weekend.
<PerfM> your face sounds menacing.
<rww> elky: who, me?
<PerfM> NO me
<PerfM> Elky luvs to talk to me
<rww> oh okay good, i'm misandering as fast as I can here
<PerfM> hi elky
<PerfM> you sweet, darling elk.
<elky> PerfM: hi, don't get even further behind on my account, sweetheart
<PerfM> Omg, it's Flannel
<PerfM> Flannel wears flannel shirts all the time
<PerfM> but hates it when I mention that?
<PerfM> Internalized hatred
<PerfM> how did I get banned from ubuntu-offtopic?
<PerfM> Everything I say is offtopic, I should have fit right in
<elky> probably the normal way
<PerfM> A: you're all discriminating against my differences.
 * rww looks
<PerfM> rww, I expected better from you.
<elky> better than to look up the information you're asking for?
<PerfM> I don't know what you just again. I don't even think it's a complete sentence
<PerfM> anyway, I need ubuntu help, where do I go if I'm banned from the main channel
<elky> askubuntu.com
<PerfM> k
<rww> PerfM: i looked it up
<rww> PerfM: ikonia
<PerfM> rww, konichiwa
<PerfM> p.s if you put goat cheese into your grill cheese sandwich you'll have the best mouth orgasm ever.
<PerfM> Just tips from my up coming book, "Life after Ubuntu"
<rww> you should get Jono Bacon to write the intro, it would be delicious
<PerfM> HOW AM I BANNED FroM UBUNTU-IRC IF I HAVE NEVER BEEN THERE
<PerfM> OMG YOU ARE SO UNFAIR
<PerfM> I'm reporting you, rww.
 * rww looks that one up
<rww> that one was by elky
<rww> over a year ago
<PerfM> when?
<rww> gj elky
<PerfM> omg
<PerfM> over a year ago?!
<PerfM> PEOPLE CHANGE
<rww> on the other hand, you *have* been there :P
<elky> PerfM: promise to not tell me to choke on your dick again anytime?
<elky> also preferably promise to not be disruptive
<PerfM> elky, I don't have a dick, but by all means you can like idk, dream that I have one and then choke on it?
<elky> PerfM: i'm only going by your words last year
<rww> also you said she's a jerk
<elky> i wasn't going to question your presentation, that'd be rude.
<rww> she's not mad about that because it's true
<PerfM> elky, I was a different person then, I DIDN'T EVEN LIFT A YEAR AGO
<rww> PerfM: does that mean you won't tell elky to choke on your dick again
<PerfM> rww, of course.
<PerfM> why would I say that, that's crazy talk.
<PerfM> I probably didn't even say that.
<PerfM> Lies, all lies.
<elky> and you're not going to be a disruption there, right?
<PerfM> elky, right!
<rww> no more than I am, probably
<PerfM> no more than rww is, probably.
<PerfM> you have my full word.
<elky> also, no calling ubottu a liar. she's sensitive about her reputation
<PerfM> All truths and nothing but the truth.
<rww> wait i lied
<rww> it wasn't one year ago, it was two years ago
<PerfM> elky, absolutley. Insensitivity is not the way to friendship.
<PerfM> rww, even worse
<PerfM> holding grudges for 2 years, c'mon elky.
<elky> PerfM: i'm battling with dying mouse batteries here
<rww> on the upside, you provided a significant and sustained contribution to #ubuntu-irc's banlist, so you're now eligible for Ubuntu Membership
<elky> and somehow still managed to remove both your bans from #ubuntu-irc
<elky> now, no disrupting, insulting ubottu, or telling people to choke on body parts
<rww> pretty sure PerfieM is her sister, so it's only one ban
<PerfM> who do you think I am, elky?
<elky> the person who got banned for telling me to choke on a body part?
<PerfM> You're incorrect.
<elky> remember, no accusing ubottu of lying...
<PerfM> You keep saying it like I'll forget or something.
<PerfM> I remember everything that I am suppose to remember.
 * PerfM pats elky and rww on the back.
<rww> 04:52:56 <+rww> PerfM: idk, i have a memory like a goldfish
<rww> 04:53:02 < PerfM> omg, me too
<PerfM> The pleasure was all mine.
<rww> NO TOUCHING
<PerfM> rww, ...I was a different person back then.
<elky> 5 minutes ago?
 * PerfM air pats elky and rww  on the back
<rww> elky: memory like a goldfish, remember
<PerfM> elky, 5 mins is a long long time.
<elky> right
<PerfM> Time heals all wounds.
<elky> you should probably skidattle before i change my mind in the next 5 minutes when i become a different person.
<PerfM> Oh, I'm idling, but since you have the right to remove me, go for it. For old time sake, you know?
<PerfM> There is no time like the past.
<PerfM> does this mean I'm an op now?!
<elky> no
<PerfM> Omg SO MUCH was done in so little time
<rww> only for five minutes
<PerfM> ohhh right, because every 5 mins we become different people.
<PerfM> elky, rww, are we friends now
<rww> PerfM: sure, until you decide we're not again :'(
<PerfM> rww, I love it when the ball's in my court.
<PerfM> MrChrisDruif, is your last name Diaz?
<PerfM> tough crowd
<rww> S3th_2_Death: alrighty. Anything else we can help you with this evening, or is it time for you to part so you can nickspam without it being in my scrollback?
<S3th_2_Death> ohhhhh, I'm sorry.
<S3th_2_Death> can't you just ignore me, I thought we were friends.
<rww> S3th_2_Death: nope, every time a line happens in #ubuntu-ops a loud klaxon goes off in all our houses
<rww> it is pretty obnoxious
<rww> so yeah is part time
<S3th_2_Death> so long lovers
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, closingin said: ubottu: uefi is a type of bios.
<AlanBell> no, it really isn't
<DJones> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<DJones> 14.04 probably should be changed to 14.10 based on the last paragraph here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-November/037819.html
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure
<AlanBell> mir is in 14.04
<pleia2> yeah, it's not default but there is a dev version of it available for trying out
<DJones> Right, maybe just a change in wording then, "It's an optional installation for Ubuntu 14.04 and onwards"
<pleia2> for reference: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unity8-desktop-session-mir
<pleia2> yeah
<DJones> "It's an optional installation for Ubuntu 14.04 and planned to be part of the default disply stack in 14.10"
<pleia2> that's unlikely
<pleia2> sabdfl mentioned during his keynote last week that it should be default by 16.04, but no promises beyond that
<DJones> pleia2: Agreed, but I was just going off whats on that mailing list posting
<pleia2> that post is too old :)
<DJones> Maybe just that its optional from 14.04 onwards
<pleia2> +1
<AlanBell> sounds good to me
<DJones> !Mir is Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It is an optional installation for Ubuntu 14.04 onwards. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !Mir is Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It is an optional installation for Ubuntu 14.04 onwards. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ubottu> Pessimist called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<basketball> any news on the new ops as there was a meeting today
<jussi> no
<jussi> go read minutes
<basketball> kk
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Guest57108 said: ubottu, are you saying that that is supposed to be fixed?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-20
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Toadstool2,)
<DJones> Asked them to stop the line of discussion
 * AlanBell wonders if cfhowlett should apply for ops
<DJones> I think he should, he's quite aware of channel guidelines & is around quite often, maybe a bit enthusiastic with factoids, but certainly has a good attitude
 * AlanBell thought cfhowlett was a she for some reason
<DJones> Could be, I'm not certain
<DJones> Is it worth me sending a pm?
<DJones> And asking if they'd consider it
<AlanBell> to encourage them to ask for ops, yes
<DJones> ok, will do
<AlanBell> enquiring about gender, not so much ;)
<DJones> Yeah, that would be irrelevant
<AlanBell> I think I know an unrelated howlett who is a she, just mixed up in my head
<AlanBell> anyhow, people who correctly use the !ops trigger in general are likely to people people we should empower to sort things out themselves
<DJones> They are interested, going to look at the email and the links
<DJones> Hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> DJones, hey!  just checking in while my other eyeball is reading the links
<DJones> Yeah, quite a bit of links to read
<cfhowlett> My initial thought is that since I only run LTS ubuntustudio, I could best help out in US or perhaps xubuntu
<cfhowlett> DJones, the "catalyst" page is actually quite helpful.
<DJones> Its what you'd feel comfortable with, I use a default Ubuntu install, but only as a user, I don't have a great technical knowledge, but give support where I can & just be aware of potential issues
<DJones> That is very handy, thats something you do well
<cfhowlett> DJones, outstanding.  Let me read up.  Thank you for the invitation.  It is most appreciated.
<DJones> You're welcome
 * Unit193 waves to cfhowlett.
 * cfhowlett raises a tasty beverage in the direction of Unit193
<Pricey> cfhowlett: Your slip is showing.
<totem> hi phunyguy
<phunyguy> yes?
<totem> phunyguy, please fix my ban
<totem> i already join, why?
<jbroome> it's not long enough?
<rww> totem: because the ban is on your cloak and you've been joining before your cloak kicks in
<rww> !doublejoin
<ubottu> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<IdleOne> remove the channel from your auto join
<phunyguy> totem: you do realize also, that #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel, right?
<totem> okay i understood
<totem> btw, i don't do drama
<totem> thanks
<jbroome> oh man, sorry for my smart-ass response, i thought i was in a different ops chan
<phunyguy> well I was going to remove it....
<knome> jbroome, mistakes happen, don't worry about it :)
<phunyguy> the ban has been in place for over a month
<phunyguy> shoot, over a year
<phunyguy> 2013
<rww> on the other hand, totem hasn't improved since 2013
<IdleOne> s/13/10/
<jbroome> the user or the program?
<IdleOne> both
<rww> yes
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> ahh well. I will leave it in place.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-21
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, oinksoft said: ubottu: this is a rambling blog post
<benkillin> I fully expect kostkon to get +q as well
<benkillin> 00:34:18        kostkon | benkillin, 53 % 28 =  ?    you've got 2 secs
<benkillin> 00:34:33        kostkon | benkillin, you failed
<benkillin> because that is obviously clutter
<Jordan_U> benkillin: koston was not a continuing problem. You were.
<benkillin> and that problem is what?
<benkillin> chatting in an IRC channel does not prevent anybody from getting help
<Jordan_U> benkillin: Now that we have gotten past the whole "who is cluttering the channel" argument by moving the discussion here, are you willing to follow the guidelines in #ubuntu in the future?
<benkillin> please re-link those guidelines
<Jordan_U> benkillin: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<benkillin> including the code of conduct, the only guideline on that page I violated was "being annoying"
<benkillin> which can obviously be subjectively extended to kostkon
<benkillin> so if you do not say something to him I have no desire to ever help your project again on irc
<benkillin> and just so you know I have over 13 years of experience with linux and I started with ubuntu in 2006
<Jordan_U> benkillin: "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<benkillin> you are not designated as a channel operator in that channel
<benkillin> channel operators have +o
<Jordan_U> benkillin: True.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<benkillin> so if you desire to purport yourself as a channel operator, keep +o all the time
<Jordan_U> Clearly that was not the factoid I was expecting.
 * rww giggles
<rww> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> benkillin: I personally think that requests from all users should be considered respecfully, but indeed that is not in the guidelines literal text. But, now that you know that it is official policy of #ubuntu not to make offtopic comments, do you agree to follow that policy in the future?
<benkillin> I agree, however I will no longer participate in your project
<benkillin> volunteering to help people on the internet should not require this sort of bullshit
<benkillin> I deal with enough of that all day long
<Jordan_U> That portion of the channel guidelines, follow recommendations from ops, does indeed grate against the idea of "catalizing". We're somewhat trying to have it both ways. And using bot triggers to get around that with the letter of the guidelines is clearly suboptimal, and also often not the best way to catalize.
<elky> catalyzing is a romantic notion to begin with.
<elky> catalyzing is also not "compromise"
<elky> if you have to let someone misbehave to compromise between removing their disruptiveness, there's something wrong
<one> request for unban
<one> jtrucks request for unban
<one> Corey send it through
<one> yano unban
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu jkale/Agd_Scorp trolling, ban tracker flags up as syko
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<cfhowlett> DJones, that was random.  enters channel, fbombs and calls ops on himself ...
<h00k> what is this, I don't even
<k1l> syko :(
<cprofitt> hello all
<cfhowlett> cprofitt, greetings
<jobarte_skuld> oper of #ubuntu-br here?
<Unit193> Loco channel OPs are in #ubuntu-irc generally.
<Unit193> jobarte_skuld: Been taken care of, was there anything else you needed?
<Cheekio> Is a quiet a permanent thing, or a temp thing?
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: It's something that you can get resolved by talking with us here. Welcome :)
<Cheekio> Anyone else?
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: We have certain guidelines in #ubuntu that we ask our users to follow.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Cheekio
<ubottu> Cheekio: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: Please take a moment to read them and tell me when you're done.
<Cheekio> Is it not considered rude to ping a bot at someone instead of addressing them directly?
<knome> Cheekio, the guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Cheekio> Reading it now, knome
<Cheekio> Thanks for the link and being respectful.
<Cheekio> Pretty solid Ts & Cs
<Cheekio> I don't see how I violated any of these rules
<Cheekio> I do, however, see that Jordan has violated the very first rule of being kind, respectful, and cooperative.
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: I apologise for short responses, I'm trying to give 3 people support at once while talking to you. No disrespect was intended.
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: You were asked to stop your offtopic discussion in #ubuntu, yet continued anyway.
<one> unban one for helping others help
<rww> one: where have you been helping others help?
<one> for for
<one> fore rww
<rww> one: hrm?
<rww> oh, you want me to unban you so that you can help others?
<one> I can send it forward.
<one> some have capabilities to help
<rww> one: what is your normal language?
<one> what sense of normal?
<rww> one: the one that you speak most of the time and are best at
<one> well yes
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: Have you finished reading the channel guidelines, and if so, do you agree to follow them in the future?
<one> I should help
<rww> one: you should answer my question :)
<one> what is is, you went from future to past
<one> now is the time to help
<rww> now is the time to give me confidence that if i let you back in #ubuntu you won't cause a mess again
<one> just going to watch for 24h worth of clock cycles to assess strategems for help
<rww> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<rww> feel free to read those ^ instead and come back here when you have such strategems. I'd be interested to hear them.
<one> What are LoCo channels?
<Cheekio> @Jordan: I agree
<rww> LoCos are local community teams, but that's not important right now
<one> now you are pointing to the past again
<one> 24h of current is more important than logs of the past
<rww> Thankfully, you can access 24h of current in 24h, using the log site.
<rww> Anything else we can help you with today?
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: Great, thank you. You are no longer quited in #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-22
<one> rww: is there some external influence?
<rww> one: Okays, let me lay this out for you.
<rww> one: When you are in #ubuntu, you are incoherent. You came in here to try to get unbanned. You are being incoherent in here. I am not going to unban you from #ubuntu as long as you continue with this.
<rww> one: So either 1) learn to English, or 2) tell me which language(s) you *do* speak properly and I'll find a LoCo channel for you, or 3) go elsewhere.
<one> rww: you did use "should"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !!!! Coastal Carolina is up by 5 at the half!
<rww> cfhowlett: howdy, how can we help you?
<rww> cfhowlett: per /topic, please don't idle in this channel, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> got it
<rww> phunyguy: I note #ubuntu
<ubottu> pollutant called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> i'm trying to go to bed. can someone who is not almost asleep tend to pollutant?
<basketball> sorry about suppybot forgot to change settings from ubottu
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-23
<peyam> knome, so no changes?
<k1l> peyam: knome is not available right now. is there something we can help you with?
<peyam> he banned me
<peyam> i wana see if it's time to remove the bann
<k1l> reading the logs there seems to be a problem with your attitude against other users needing help or developers not fullfilling your needs. do you think you can change that behaviour?
<peyam> Yes
<ubottu> katana- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> not knowing about hardware but knowing we have a ops trigger. :/
<k1l> s/hardware/best hardware/
<jpds> Call the ops on the op.
<jpds> Smooth move.
<k1l> !guidelines > clone2
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-16
<AtomicSpark> Hola!
<elky> AtomicSpark: hi
<elky> Can you explain why you responded to perfm's link like you did?
<AtomicSpark> elky: It's an expression that my gay friend and I have. Don't really have a particular reason.
<elky> Do you say this to/about all black woman with straight hair?
<elky> We have warned you _repeatedly_ about your racist comments.
<elky> We don't want these comments in #ubuntu-offtopic, whether or not a gay person thinks they're funny or not.
<AtomicSpark> Sorry, I didn't realize that perfm is a black woman with strait hair, nor did I mean to offend anyone.
<elky> You and I are well aware that you were saying it about the woman in the video.
<elky> I have no idea what PerfM's race is. I don't care. Your comment is still grossly inappropriate
<elky> As I said, you've been warned repeatedly about racist comments. Which you pollute the channel with while assuming nobody will notice, or assuming we're ok with racist commentary.
<elky> I'm failing to think of a reason why you shouldn't get a ban.
<elky> AtomicSpark: so I should put the ban on before you return there tomorrow, then?
<elky> Ok, you've been banned from there. It'll expire in about a week. take the time to think about how to be less racist.
<AtomicSpark> <redacted> Ok. There's nothing I can really say.
<Hannspree23> yo
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-17
<mircx1> Hello
<Pici> mircx1: Hi. How can we help you today?
<mircx1> i want ask about ubuntu-bots how i install plugin and the bot please
<Pici> mircx1: I'll drop by #ubuntu-bots and try to answer you there.
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> but i see in index inside to here and ask
<mircx1> index
<Pici> hm?
<mircx1> Ubugtu & Ubotu Hi!
<mircx1> This is the home of the Ubottu bot which you can find in various Ubuntu channels on the Freenode network. If you want him to join your channel ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> oh, sorry
<Pici> Maybe, I misuderstood then
<Pici> Do you have an Ubuntu channel that you want an ubottu instance in?
<mircx1> pici i talk with you there my friend
<bazhang> multiple warnings is enough
<bazhang> no response from timevirus via PM
<k1l_> he knows what he does. he just doesnt care about rules.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> last few times he just ignores, quits, then comes back later same ot
<Pici> k1l_: alpha stadium?
<k1l_> i am not aware of a production ready setup for wayland (working on ubuntu)
<genii> That was weird.
<Pici> yep
<genii> I wonder if this is the same barfod http://www.irclogger.com/.alpine-linux/2014-10-02
<genii> ( I suspect so )
<k1l_> uuhimhere (~uuhimhere@113.210.137.52)   that was the Lord_Fark guy, too
<ubottu> johnjohn101 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> tonyyarusso: Fast response there
<PrincessPeach> nooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> heh
<ubottu> Cydrobolt called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Unit193> Gone.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-18
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (scam spam from Cool.  Ban requested)
<phunyguy> ban worthy?
<phunyguy> not sure they will be back with the same IP
<IdleOne> we don't do ban requests
<IdleOne> it gives the user who requests it too much of a sense of power
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sam3)
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu sam3 Join, spam, quit, potentially linked with hamish123 - Same join time, same quit time and same hostname @ict.wcit.wa.edu.au
<DJones> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> @btlogin
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu sam3 Join, spam, quit, potentially linked with hamish123 - Same join time, same quit time and same hostname @ict.wcit.wa.edu.au
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Fizzy_Changeling> Guess they're all away
<k1l> whac-a-retro with again another nick?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Steven Dale
<Pici> 10.04 reaches eol on april 30th
<k1l_> finally :)
<ikonia> sad, it was a good release
<k1l_> so we dont have all that desktop vs server support talk
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Pici> updated the things
<ubottu> Prezident called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> done
 * genii startles awake
<rww> IRC Team meeting today?
<genii> Fridge calendar says yes
<rww> wiki says our next meeting is in January so yeah
<rww> I guess not.
 * DJones calls troll on slinnky 
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-19
<popey> Yo!
<popey> People will start receiving real phones with Ubuntu installed this week (some already have).
<popey> Are we still pushing users to #ubuntu-touch? Is that the "best" thing to do?
<k1l_> imho yes
<k1l_> since its different from the "regular" desktop usage.
<popey> do we push people with apache problems to #ubuntu-server?
<popey> or deal with them in #ubuntu until they get too complex, and then throw them to -server?
<k1l_> if no one knows the answer: yes
<k1l_> "you could ask in -server since that is more spcific channel for that tasks"
<k1l_> i mean just think of the scenario the other way: a user with touch questions joins #ubuntu and doesnt get answers since no other got a clue about that.
<k1l_> or you get the whole touch team to join #u and help to help the touch users there :)
<Tm_T> popey: we're getting nearer to the point when leading people away from #ubuntu for touch by default makes no sense
<Tm_T> but I don't think we're there yet
<Tm_T> I wouldn't ask anything touch related on #ubuntu
<k1l_> uuhimhere is a known troll and Lord_Fark_II uses same ip. both warned, kicked etc several times
<ikonia> for gods sake.
<popey> uuhimhere was the oddball in #jollamobile and #ubuntu-touch playing people off against eachother last week iirc.
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> and not very helpfull in #u at all
<ikonia> why do they do this ?
<k1l_> schools out and they are bored?
<ikonia> popey: as you're close to the phone stuff, where would you like to see the phone support go, seperate from the core OS, or linked in to the OS channel
<popey> I really don't know, hence asking :)
<ikonia> got an opinion ?
<popey> I think it really depends on what support volunteers are willing to do.
<popey> It's possible some of them have bought phones.
<popey> And one day, someone comes in and says "what's the email client on ubuntu"
<ikonia> I'd like to see it split personally if you're interested
<popey> to which everyone says "thunderbird" and one lone phone user says "dekko"
<genii> ikonia: Maybe I'm just crabby today but corlepuzo_ is starting to really annoy me
<ikonia> how is #ubuntu-touch for support/community these days ?
<ikonia> genii: and me
<popey> the problem with -touch is that it's not just a support channel
<popey> it's used for all kinds of discussion
<popey> it's kinda #ubuntu and -ot combined
<ikonia> popey: #ubuntu-phone forwards to touch right ?
<ikonia> could we re-use #ubuntu-phone ?
<popey> I'd rather we had something like +1 for support
<ikonia> #ubuntu-touch-support ?
<popey> i think that would be even more confusing to have -phone and -touch
<ikonia> a fair point
 * genii ponders #ubuntu-touch+
<ikonia> if it's going to be just support, it would be good to have the word support in it to be clear
<ikonia> especially as touch has a wide range in it's topic
<Flannel> A surge of people seeking support in -touch will work the "support vs social" question out by itself
<genii> Right now it's pretty much a catch-all channel
<ikonia> I think popey would like it to stay yas not support
<ikonia> but general discussion
<Flannel> Until channels get large, they don't need to be one or the other.  You can have a support channel that allows discussion, etc.
<ikonia> I don't disagree, just depends what people want though
<ikonia> win 4
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> fyi, the new openssl packages are being built and tested, if anyone asks.  ETA is sometime later today for them going out
<genii> Someone was asking earlier in -server about the latest OpenSSL CVE fixes
<Pici> it was the same person that ended up asking in -hardened and from where I stole my answer from.
<k1l_> uuhimhere> hey what is xrdp anywsy  << from pm now. just to make clear he was giving nonsense advices all the time
<genii> Heh
<bazhang> thats the derping guy
<bazhang> aka why_am_i_banned
<bazhang> no WAY thats a troll nick
<popey> no
<popey> that was someone else
<popey> that was studio_
<k1l_> yes, with the german ip.
<bazhang> <fgfdg> its not my link
<bazhang> obi wan kenobi
<bazhang> sticksave on raspbian!
<Pici> I'm not sure if what he is asking is on-topic... but #ubuntu isn't busy right now either. *shrug*
<bazhang> <bananapi> Hi there, does anybody know why Lubuntu on my banana pi can't play system sounds?
<elky> hrm, now i want a banoffie pie
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-20
<bazhang> haskells at dawn!
<DJones> Hmmh, a troll trolling themselves
<k1l_> <lulzer2> get gentoo dude
<k1l_> [lulzer] (93578f7d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.147.87.143.125):  and [lulzer2] (93578f13@gateway/web/freenode/ip.147.87.143.19):
<bazhang> whoever wins we are the lulzers
<k1l_> seems like a college in switzerland got some break
<Pici> yep
<Pici> #freenode trolling is up this week too
 * Myrtti rests her head on her hands
<k1l_> Myrtti: aka double facepalm? :)
<Myrtti> no, just looking at utter fascination
<Myrtti> "how is this possible"
<Myrtti> aka "wow"
<Pici> k1l_: is that what gentoo's /etc/issue says?
<k1l_> yep
<Pici> ah, didn't know that.
<Myrtti> same ip range
<Pici> yep
<DJones> 93578f13@gateway/web/freenode/ip.147.87.143.19 - newbehelper
<k1l_> the lulzer2 guy
<Pici> yep
<DJones> yep
<Myrtti> bazhang: you're wasting your time
<bazhang> Myrtti, thats what they said after unity hit
<bazhang> I carry on nonetheless
<Myrtti> ok then.
<teward> can someone banforward lnr to ##fix_your_connection in #Ubuntu please?
<teward> [2015-03-20 12:39:32] * lnr (~lnr@aim.engr.arizona.edu) has joined #ubuntu
<teward> [2015-03-20 12:39:33] * lnr has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<teward> ^ repeatedly
<k1l_> yep, done. thanks
<teward> k1l_: thanks
<genii> k1l_: Maybe also in -ot
<k1l_> i am not an op there
<Flannel> No, removal from #u stopped the SendQ problem.  You could probably remove the ban now and his client will be fine.
<Flannel> If you're quick, sometimes you can just kick them from #u and it'll fix it.
<k1l_> for the join/part forwards i do set a 1d duration usually.
<IdleOne> i hour is usually enough
<IdleOne> 1 also
<genii> Hm, is kshitijk an acceptable nick?
<genii> Requested they change it but may be afk. I'll wait a bit.
<k1l_> seems like its their name?
<genii> k1l_: If they have a reasonable explanation that's fine
<k1l_> https://www.linkedin.com/in/kshitijk seems like a common name in india
<genii> Hm
<genii> If someone had a real name with the word fuck in the middle would we allow it?
<k1l_> i honestly dont know
<k1l_> no matter what guideline we set either the realnames get in trouble or the trolls will make trouble
<genii> I guess we just on a case by case basis
<popey> dangerously entering AOL territory here.
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem
<genii> I guess ours is the kshitijk dilemma ;)
<Pici> I actually disabled my shit filter in #ubuntu because of this sort of thing.
<genii> They timed out now anyhow
<elky> popey: i couldn't register an email address on hotmail or yahoo without breaking their ToS for a long time.
<elky> ("Draper" contains a word)
<Pricey> Ah the old "Draper Predicament".
<rww> as opposed to the new "Draper Predicament": "I have food and I have a cat"
<k1l_> <noobuntu> apes you need to ask around experts go to #bash or #slackware or #linux or #networking
<k1l_> can we direct all the debian, backbox, mint, elementary etc user there too :)
<FraidyCat> Hiiiiiiiii
<rww> hi
<rww> i have a suggestion
<FraidyCat> How come we don't even talk no more
<FraidyCat> And you don't even call no more
<FraidyCat> We don't barely keep in touch at all
<FraidyCat> Ain't no way no how, this bullshit can't be true
<FraidyCat> We family and ain't a damn thing changed, unless it's you
<rww> i've been playing World of Warcraft recently and it makes me not waste time on IRC
<rww> you should try it
<FraidyCat> actually i have been playing pokemon on my 3ds, my 3ds is dead
<rww> ah, nice. which one?
<FraidyCat> omega ruby
<elky> is it worth getting? i heard it isn't
<rww> cool beans. elky and I had X and Y, but we got bored :(
<rww> and switched to ingress
<FraidyCat> its a remake of sapphire
<rww> and then switched to WoW
<FraidyCat> i never got into those wow games
<FraidyCat> but my 3ds is charged bye bye
<genii> @comment 66739 Unprovoked profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> same as 65248
<genii> Hm
<genii> !paid
<genii> ubottu: paid is <reply> If you've purchased software from the Software Centre and are experiencing issues please consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
<k1l_> i think [FIFI] (bc51e4c2@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.188.81.228.194): [www.kiwiirc.com] FIFI  is the psyke, [gore] ..... guy
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-21
<Samurairm> hello
<k1l_> 2015-03-21:16:19:56-!- joseph [~joseph@ool-457bcd57.dyn.optonline.net] has joined #ubuntu
<k1l_> 2015-03-21:18:32:57-!- anal_tissue [~tyrone@ool-457bcd57.dyn.optonline.net] has joined #ubuntu
<k1l_> oh, joseph renamed to stecky  and made some report issues but left then to come back to troll?
<k1l_> or is that some tor node running?
<_TROLL_> ubuntu sucks
<_TROLL_> whos bastard banned me?
<_TROLL_> i will beat you to death bitch
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-22
<bazhang> <vital> ubuntu can't resolve ipv6 addresses correctly, you have to resolve them yourself
<bazhang> math is hard
<ubottu> moonsalt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PerfM> hi babes
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-21
<mneptok> don't blame me. i voted for Kodos.
<Unit193> Strange, I put a write-in for you.
<mneptok> i can't even govern my own bathroom habits.
<mneptok> (TMI?)
<Unit193> :3
<bazhang> <daged> and what now, i must use fat32 for /boot?
<bazhang> didnt see that coming!
<k1l_> this user confuses me. he said he used to setup difficult setups with a lot of partitions and then he gets confused by a uefi partition with a boot flag
<bazhang> !ubuntubsd
<bazhang> yeah me neither
<popey> I like that the above could be interpreted as "Not Ubuntu BSD"
<bazhang> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/
<bazhang> 'unix for human beings'
<bazhang> bwhahaha
<k1l> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<popey> lulz
<popey> that probably needs updating :)
<k1l> i alreaady asked in #ubuntu-mir
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-22
<k1l> i am quite sure its the same guy from last time.
<genii> Myrtti: You seem to be talking to yourself in -unregged ;)
<Myrtti> genii: nope, you're just not op
<genii> Sorry, fix_your_connection
<Myrtti> so you can't see the other side of the discussion
<genii> Aaaaaah
<genii> Neat
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-23
<imrekt> hi, I got banned from the channel because of a layerbnc mask ban
<imrekt> is there any way this could be solved?
 * dax looks
<Unit193> imrekt: That only happened becayse LayerBNC's identd broke.
<imrekt> oh okay, thanks
<dax> Unit193: want me to set a ~ ban like we did the other time
<Unit193> dax: ...Yeah that'd be a great idea.
<dax> k, sec
<dax> imrekt: try joining again
<imrekt> okay
<imrekt> thank you
<dax> imrekt: if you reconnect to freenode in future and get told you're banned, check /whois imrekt and make sure there's no ~ before your BNC username
<dax> if there is, their stuff broke again and you'll be banned until it's fixed
<imrekt> dax: got it. thank you very much!
<dax> you're welcome, thanks for bringing to our attention :)
<dax> @comment 71826 banning un-idented BNC connection so that idented connections from same provider aren't detected as clones, if users are caught in it have them contact their provider and tell them to hit identd with a hammer
<ubottu> Comment added.
<dax> i'd ban *!~*@gateway/shell/* but it'd probably have side-effects :|
<elky> glorious ones no doubt
<dax> i mean yeah it'd be hilarious but still
<Unit193> Could banforward here.
<elky> only if you want them to feel invited to hang out here
<dax> i'll just leave it. seems like most BNCs don't fail at identd that often
<dax> but yeah as far as Drone` goes, I think it acts appropriately in this situation. if your free BNC provider messes up, I think that's on the provider not the anti-clone bot
<Unit193> Should I ping you directly if I see that again?
<dax> personally i'd be fine with the ops factoid getting called, but if i'm around def poke me yes
<Pici> shocked and appaled
<k1l> the clone ban kick from drone is really a nice thing :)
<Pici> agreed
<dax> !search launcher-position
<ubottu> Found:
<dax> !movelauncher is <reply> To move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen in 16.04+, run `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom`. To move it to the left, run the same command with Left instead. For older Ubuntu versions, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !launcher-position is <alias> movelauncher
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !movedock is <alias> movelauncher
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> alias suggestions welcome
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-24
<dax> there goes funkyhat again
<Myrtti> uhoh
<dax> Myrtti: his client breaks every so often and does this, a k-line's been used to fix it once or twice if it gets bad
<Myrtti> noted, I'll have a look after my breakfast
<dax> looks like 4 right now, Drone`'s gonna have a field day if it gets to 6
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> should mention that you need to be registered, imho
<ikonia> how is it working out with offtopic +r ?
<dax> !-ot
<ubottu> ot is <alias> offtopic - added by LjL on 2007-02-14 17:11:04 - last edited by IdleOne on 2014-03-21 04:57:12
<dax> !-offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic is <alias> #ubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:51:01
<dax> !-#ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 10:40:14 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-05-27 21:37:21
<dax> !#ubuntu =~ s/Please/Please register with Nickserv (see /msg ubottu !register) and/
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<dax> o rite
<dax> !#ubuntu =~ s,Please,Please register with Nickserv (see /msg ubottu !register) and,
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<dax> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dax> sigh fine
<dax> !no, #ubuntu is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<genii> k1l_: Beat me to it :)
<k1l_> i was just looking at bantracker because that iprange did ring some bells
<Pici> we should go through the factoids with freenode urls in them once the new freenode website settles.
<genii> I had a free minute and saw it was an adbot when I checked the link to see if it was some support issue
<Pici> its been in a weird state recently.
<genii> Yes, seen a few comments about 404 things
<Pici> Its missing a bunch of info, and it isn't clear whether we'll actually get replacement pages for those topics.
<k1l_> the new freenode page is not ready at all
<Pici> it probably shouldn't have gone live in its current state, but that horse has been beaten already.
<dax> at least it's loading today \o/
<dax> if there's specific stuff that needs adding ASAP, the github issue tracker for it is active
<dax> and it's just markdown so should be easy to do pull requests
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-25
<ren0v0> who just banned me from #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> I did
<ren0v0> for?
<ikonia> I was just typing you a message in private when you started asking in +1
<ikonia> basically you need to calm down your attitude towards people please
<ikonia> thats all,
<ren0v0> thats worthy of a ban??
<ikonia> I kicked you - and while I was typing you a message you came back and started it up again
<ren0v0> i gave the guy a command, he was obviously looking for that method as he mentioned "-g"
<ikonia> so I removed you while I could type you a message
<ikonia> if you could just calm down and talk to people a little calmer without the drama, that would be appreciated and there will be no more issues
<ikonia> more than happy to remove the ban if you're happy with that
<ren0v0> The guy i said to get off his toadstool :D, he instigated that by asking if i was calling him a liar :S
<ikonia> you sort of where suggesting he was making it up
<ikonia> but again, rather than just say "no" you make a drama
<ikonia> next time just say "no"
<ren0v0> not at all, i asked if he was sure...
<ikonia> thats really not how it came across, but again, it wasn't that you questioned it (it's fine to question people) its the response
<ikonia> just calm down and be a little more polite and there will be zero issue
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<ren0v0> fine, in the same respect the other guy should be told the same thing, no need to question my response either
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> why are you trying to evade a ban while talking to me
<ren0v0> ?
<ikonia> you've got two clients in ubuntu
<ikonia> I assume it's an accident that it's bypassing the ban ?
<ren0v0> no idea, i have my bouncer that i just released
<ikonia> no proble
<ikonia> problem
<ren0v0> i just installed 16.04 and having audio issues, not got my xchat client setup
<ikonia> give me a moment and I'll remove the ban for you
<ren0v0> also seems xchat2 has been removed from 16.04
<ikonia> if you're asking about 16.04 - could you please do that in ubuntu+1 not ubuntu
<ikonia> (side comment)
<ren0v0> no i wasn't, same issue i had in 14.04 and 15.10, basically about to give up and send the DAC back
<ikonia> I've removed the ban for you, so you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your time
<k1l> !guidelines > kaiak
<dax> for future reference, "battletoads" is an excellent indicator of trollitude
<ikonia> gayfriend will be a problem
<elky> everyone's getting bored over the easter weekend i assume
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> that is why we cant have nice things on the internet
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-26
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Freed-Millionair spam)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Emmarof said: ubottu, please is the said solution for my problem?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (fhjdsxghjjfss known spammer)
<hggdh> already gone. Fire & forget action
<ubottu> baizon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> ikonia: 86.122.154.125 has done a couple drive bys now, might want to set a short ban on it too.
<ikonia> he changes it every time
<ikonia> didn't see a point on individual IP's
<Unit193> Banning Romania might help. >_>
<ikonia> it's tempting
<Unit193> Heh, Kerberos1 was him too.
<ikonia> yup
<Unit193> He'll get bored soon enough.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> now he'll get "cannot send to channel"
<Flannel> ikonia: May want to back off on that trigger finger.
<ikonia> may want people to be honest
<Flannel> ikonia: And you have proof that he wasn't being honest, opposed to it being a language issue?
<ikonia> he could answer every other question just fine
<ikonia> apart from "what did you do"
<Flannel> ikonia: What about stacy--?
<ikonia> so stacy has been given documents and clear detailed advice for 2 days - refuses to do it, refuses to read it and just keeps going her (I assume it's her) own way and expecting people to cut and paste commands for her
<ikonia> I spoke in a lot of detail in private yesterday to not make an issue in public that she had to follow the docs/info - or it was pointless
<Flannel> ikonia: It may be wise to let some of that spill over into public (even if it's just "you'll need to do X and Y, like we talked about").  Otherwise people think you're just kicking arbitrarily.  Plus, it lets other folks know the answer *has* been answered, just not followed.
<Flannel> just like you just did, actually.
<ikonia> I'm not really intersted if others think that to be honest
<ikonia> we are here to help people - not allow people to waste peoples time
<Flannel> ikonia: Unfortunately, that's not the position you're allowed to have.
<ikonia> what isn't ?
<Flannel> ikonia: That ops just remove people arbitrarily.
<ikonia> I'm not removing people arbitararily
<ikonia> I've just explained why they where removed
<Flannel> ikonia: If it *appears* that you are to members of the channel, then "you are"
<ikonia> no it's not
<Flannel> ikonia: Yes, it is.
<ikonia> you're welcome / as is anyone to ask
<Flannel> ikonia: And people did, in #u.
<ikonia> right, one person asked,
<Flannel> ikonia: We should never have gotten to that point.
<ikonia> you're right - I should have binned her last night
<Flannel> ikonia: So again, expend more effort to make things more clear.  I'm sorry it's more work, but it's necessary work.  No one said being an operator was a cake walk or for the lazy.
<ikonia> make things more clear to whom ?
<ikonia> (sorry what topic to be clear)
<ikonia> why I removed them ?
<Flannel> to the people in the channel.
<Flannel> Give *public* warnings before removal, etc.
<ikonia> Flannel: I spoke to Stacy yesterday in private to not create an issue in the public and made it clear ignoring the info would not be allowed to continue
<ikonia> the other gentlement - of course
<Flannel> I'm not saying "announce why you remove people" afterwards, but make it clear to people following the channel why you're removing them.  Give people dots to connect.
<Flannel> ikonia: I understand that.  I didn't know that (which is why I asked you here, but I have the luxury of asking you here).  You've since done a good job of bringing it up in #u re: stacey- and being told.
<ikonia> I'm happy to respond to people
<Flannel> ikonia: My point is: people shouldn't have to ask.  Because not everyone *will* ask.  And that has a chilling effect.
<ikonia> no, I don't disagree with that
<Flannel> And that makes it *harder* for people to get help, which is the goal of #u.
<Flannel> ikonia: but as I already said, you've since made statements about stacey-. Thank you :)
<ikonia> not at all
<valorie> re: "banning Romania" - one of our Kubuntu devels is Romanian!
<valorie> so please don't do that
<hggdh> valorie: the "banning Romania" was, as far as I can understand, tongue-in-cheek
<valorie> I assumed so!
<valorie> just wanted to say, some folks from Romania are awesome
<valorie> all the ones I've meet face to face, anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-27
<bazhang> very
<bazhang> and the food is great
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-21
<bazhang> shred:shredded
<ubottu> ouroumov_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> ouroumov_ called the ops in #ubuntu (can someone sit in #ubuntu-mate? We have a need for operators.)
<k1l_> #ubuntu-mate only got popey and flexiondotorg on the access list
<Fuchs> yeah, I poked -irc about it
<Fuchs> should probably be fixed
<Fuchs> I placed myself in there now and I will override if I see it needed
<ikonia> I've joined it, you can stick me in the list
<k1l_> its all the same ip, so i guess a school class trolling
<k1l_> i banned that ip in #u now since they started there too
<Fuchs> okay, I'll remove them from the network
<k1l_> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> welcome
<popey> lemme know if i need to do any flag twiddling in -mate?
<Fuchs> oh, that would of course work, then staff doesn't have to do magic
<Fuchs> I think usually one at least adds the UbuntuIRCCouncil account, and  *!*@freenode/staff/*
<Fuchs> see other #ubuntu channels for examples
<popey> ok, just popping for lunch, will do when I get back if that's okay.
<Fuchs> as you are the founder, just to inform you: I took the freedom to remove obvious spammy trolls
<popey> thanks :)
<Fuchs> I'm not in a hurry :)
<k1l_> there was a ubuntu wiki page for setting the channel flags
<Fuchs> that's something you have to check with ubuntu folks
<Fuchs> oh, better use that, then :)
<popey> Sorry for being away from it.
<Fuchs> k1l_: you don't happen to have the link?
<Fuchs> because I certainly don't
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination  is what i find on a quick search, but i thought there was another more detailed one
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels   this one
<Fuchs> lovely, thanks
<Fuchs> try that then, then we don't have to do magic :)
<Fuchs> (we'll gladly do, if needed)
<k1l_> <chadddd> balls
<k1l_> starts with that again, after beeing told to stop several times
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-22
<popey> For -mate, should I add any further people as ops (like people here who are willing)?
<k1l> imho its a good approach to include the ubuntu members cloaks.
<Unit193> Not really.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, shadeslayer said: ubottu: !testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, acheronUK said: ubottu: testers is <reply>  Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<k1l> <Guest76548> white power
<wxl> man, i am not having luck remembering how to change an existing factoid. i swear i've asked and learned this 5 times before. where's the docs?
<k1l>  !no oldfactoid is <reply>this should be the new factoid text
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, k1l said:  !no oldfactoid is <reply>this should be the new factoid text
<genii> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
<genii> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<ubottu> But testers-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<wxl> yeah that!
<wxl> it's NO
<wxl> ugh so dumb
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-23
<tsimonq2> Wat
<tsimonq2> !tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<tsimonq2> Look what wxl did ^^^^^^^^^^^
 * tsimonq2 goes off to do other things
<elky> wxl: seriously?
<wxl> elky: i know. i'm terrible.
<elky> can you remove it please?
<wxl> aw jeez you're no fun.
<wxl> you'd be surprised what we in #kubuntu-devel have to put up with from him :)
<elky> this is not the way to deal with problem helpers
<wxl> i'm mostly joking. he has his moments, but mostly joking.
<wxl> and he knows it!
<wxl> he's just using his tattle-tale powers
<wxl> but yes i'll remove it
<bazhang> botabuse to insult is not funny imo
<wxl> once i remember how to again :O
<elky> thank you
<dax> (!forget tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel)
<wxl> that's it
<wxl> why can't it be delete?
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> !forget tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<dax> because it's not deleted :3
<wxl> touché
<Unit193> You can see the deleted ones on the factoid page, and they still show up in searches.
<Unit193> "deleted"
<wxl> all the better
 * dax snerks
<dax> !unforget tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I suddenly remember tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel again, dax
<dax> !no, tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> fnord
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<wxl> um
<dax> !forget tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<wxl> awwww
 * wxl sheds a tear
 * dax pours one out for the factoid
<wxl> welll that's about all the fun i have in me for the rest of the month
<wxl> thanks guys :)
<hggdh> that was not cool
<wxl> it was, seriously, a joke and i'm quite sure he knws it. mea culpa.
<Unit193> By all appearances, he doesn't.
<bazhang> why would he come here to complain if that were so
<dax> was that a rhetorical question
<wxl> feel free to ask him
<ahoneybun> that was funny tho
<bazhang> more like put a thinking cap on before stepping in those waters
<ahoneybun> professional - no, funny - yes
<Unit193> ahoneybun: That's a resource which he can neither edit, remove, or "make jabs back" with.  It's also meant more as a resource, not for jabs.
 * dax pours one out for half of the *-#ubuntu-offtopic factoids too
<dax> (the deleted ones)
<ahoneybun> Unit193: I stick by what I said though
<tsimonq2> And I'm fine by the way. I wasn't that offended, I've known wxl for a while and it's fine.
<tsimonq2> I iust wanted someone to unset it.
<elky> that is already done
<Unit193> tsimonq2: This is not the place for making jokes like that then.  Please remember the story of the boy that cried wolf.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Apologies
<wxl> Unit193: to be fair, i made the initial joke. it's not his fault.
<bazhang> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
 * tsimonq2 exits the channel
<ahoneybun> jabber still lives?
<elky> well it's xmpp, it's in plenty of places
<elky> just not always called jabber
<Unit193> > Google chat
<dax> Google Chat still lives?
<bazhang> I always confuse xmms and xmpp
<dax> one of them's obsolete and nobody uses it because better things came out since
<dax> the other is a music player
<bazhang> I thought audacicous took over from xmms
 * Unit193 questions what is better than xmpp.
<bazhang> xmpp is voip?
<dax> there's a thing
<dax> ZRTP?
<dax> or is that the encryption thing for it
<dax> idk, anyway, there are a bunch of xmpp clients that can do voice but i don't know that the actual voice goes over xmpp
<dax> i think it's just used for negotiation like with DCC
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu (@223.220.159.130)
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (Krzysiekk Artur_ Glanden)
<ubottu> Glanden called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> M_aD called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> <nacc> Dreaman: you have been told to actually be helpful (by me) multiple times. I am assuming now you are trolling the channel.
<k1l_> not only be told by nacc
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-24
<Basketball> forgot the command to alert about spammer but there is a spammer in #ubuntu
<ubottu> kaosine called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone knows how to increase the computing power of embedded ubuntu systems?
<k1l> i thought he was banned
<dax> they're banned by nick in a way that does not currently match them, BT#75745
<dax> (note the dot)
<dax> @comment 75900 evasion of 75745
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l> ah yes.
<k1l> * MustaKrakish finds that username slightly offensive
<k1l> meaning: [niggard] (~uzer@unaffiliated/niggard): purple
<Menzador> k1l: Enforceable?
<k1l> i am not sure. i mean he got a freenode cloak for that nick
<elky> well, it's a word meaning "ungenerous person", albeit archaic
<elky> i don't doubt it's incendiary in nature but it's also a demonstration of the scunthorpe problem.
<elky> are they being otherwise obnoxious?
<elky> (note, my surname is also a demonstration of the scunthorpe problem, ask me how!)
<k1l> the attitude was matching the suspicion and he told himself he got banned from other channel before. but it was nothing over the line
<hggdh> elky: I bite. How is your surname a demo?
<valorie> oh, I wanted to know that too, so thank you hggdh
<hggdh> valorie: at your service :-)
<Unit193> I always just presumed she was a clothing merchant and was trying to subtly advertise.
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-25
<elky> hggdh, valorie: i was unable to sign up for hotmail and yahoo mail about a decade ago because of what my surname says when you remove the first and last letters
<elky> ok, more than a decade
<elky> more like 15 years
<Unit193> Oh geez.
<elky> ikr!
<Flannel> Those decades get big quick
<elky> quite
<elky> i mean i did sign up and all, but it wasn't legit per their TOS
<hggdh> sigh. I have seen much worse names
<hggdh> and, frankly, a name is a name
<hggdh> for example, my son had a friend in high school called Hang Lo
<bazhang> thankfully not past tense
<wxl> no, hang is present tense
<bazhang> gee really
<wxl> :()
<hggdh> there was a friend of mine (we worked together for some years) called Dar Busa. It hapens that "Dar" means, in Portuguese, "to give"; Busa as pronounced in US, has a hard S. Which happens, in Portuguese, to mean vagina (low level)
<hggdh> and I found another one, at the same company... his last name was Karalius. This happens to sound, again in Portuguese, as penis, plural.
<elky> hggdh: yeah it's fairly mild
<elky> i've encountered some interesting thai names in systems before
<elky> pornphan for example
<hggdh> so I wanted to get both in Portugal and Brazil, in a conference, so that I could announce them: "so, now with you, Karalius and Dar Busa!"
<wxl> and there's always phuket
<hggdh> I as forbidden to do so... pity
<hggdh> s/as/s&/
<hggdh> ugh. was/
<hggdh> anyway, I want to believe Karalius first name was Dick, but I am most certainly wrong
<elky> i went to uni with a young lady who's father was actually named richard head
<elky> whose*
<hggdh> there you go...
<hggdh> just today I emailed a viet-american called Phuc
<bazhang> I get yelled for chatting in here, perhaps we could go to the other channel
<bazhang> plus at
<hggdh> bazhang: you are absolutely right
<hggdh> I apologise
<hggdh> hum.
<hggdh>  -- | You have been invited to #fpvmfzi by xsceqqlb
<valorie> intriguing
<hggdh> but I like my ignorance
<valorie> yes, I think it's possible I would decline such an offer
<elky> the oftc spambots have been doing that, was bound to happen here eventually
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-26
<Menzador> Who took down the !Anyone factoid?
<k1l> <SopaXorzTaker> I actually am ban-evading now, I've been banned there before
<k1l> he is not ban evading since the ban was removed already, but yes he made the same rant before
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-19
<ubottu> akik called the ops in #ubuntu (Ebola)
<ubottu> Ebola called the ops in #ubuntu (akik)
<ubottu> Ebola called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest65585)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-20
<tsimonq2> Can someone hop into #lubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> phillw is disguised as guest____
<tsimonq2> (or however many underscores...)
<tsimonq2> I'm starting to get uncomfortable.
<tsimonq2> Love ya, krytarik. :)
<krytarik> :)
<tsimonq2> FFS.
<tsimonq2> Please, just keep him out.
<tsimonq2> It's making me very uncomfortable.
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (stop startupdisk please)
<tsimonq2> I'll... stick here for a little bit.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: !paste Text is preferred, but if you have no network connection yet, an image works, too. | VMITIC
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-21
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (mhamd)
<wyoung> .o/
<wyoung> I would like to join ubuntu but it looks like I am still banned
<wyoung> .o/
<wyoung> I'll try again tomorrow then, good night all!
<hggdh> wyoung: yes, you are still banned. We will need to chat for us to lift this ban. You will have to give us *very* good reasoning for that to happen, given the amount of times we have already done this.
<hggdh> wyoung: a priori, I am against...
<hggdh> wyoung: and you know you should not idle here
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-22
<ubottu> akik called the ops in #ubuntu (xiao_)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-23
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (Joel)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-24
<happy_hacker> so what's up?
<ikonia> can someone talk to happy_hacker please (he's put me on ignore so I can't)
<ikonia> he appears to be under the impression I'm using channels I'm not and using them as some sort of threat that he'd post stuff I don't want posting ?
<happy_hacker> ikonia: so why did you ban me? if you don't like being confronted, you could /query me
<happy_hacker> ikonia: you take this accusatory attitude, but you're not really that helpful
<happy_hacker> you posted something to me the other day saying I was breaking channel rules, then posted the rules
<ikonia> I'm unavle to engage with happy_hacker as he claims to have put me on ignore, sorry to the other ops
<ikonia> unable even
<happy_hacker> I read the entire rules, with all the links, and it did not mention that once
<happy_hacker> ikonia: are you going to persist in this?
<happy_hacker> cause I have a life, and don't want to keep on with it
<happy_hacker> don't want to keep on this mess with you
<ikonia> it seems a bit silly, he's continuing to talk at me, while having me on ignore
<happy_hacker> I tried to ask you to back off, but you just can't seem to do that when others ask you politely
<happy_hacker> ikonia: so what is your problem right now?
<ikonia> for the record no-one has asked me to "back off"
<ikonia> but again, I'm unable to deal with this guy while on ignore and he continues to talk at me
<happy_hacker> I didn't use that term specifically, giving you a little respect at first
<happy_hacker> ikonia: don't act stupid in here
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops unable to engage with happy_hacker while he has me on ignore
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops happy_hacker continues to send me pm's that I can't respond to, saying he sees me getting shot down in #gentoo all the time and I woulnd't want it posting, despite the fact that I don't think I've ever spoken in gentoo in the last 6 years ?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-19
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio is <reply> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains packages for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-22
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-24
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-controls is <reply> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (user__ troll & flood)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-18
<Arsen70> hi
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> Arsen70: how can we help you today
<Arsen70> ikonia, I need ubuntu for my Acer Aspire netbook one 32 bit, which version could I get
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu, that's teh support channel, you should be able to ask there
<Arsen70> ikonia, thank you)
<Blade> remove my ban in ubuntu+1
<dax> Good morning Blade.
<Blade> good after noon
<dax> You were originally banned from #ubuntu+1 for repeatedly posting unhelpful and non-support-related chat in the channel. I unbanned you a few months back on the condition that you would stop doing that. You started doing it again, so you're now banned again.
<Blade> test channel
<Blade> pastebin what is problem
<dax> Considering that we've now had conversations about your behavior more than a handful of times, I'd really appreciate not having to do it again.
<Blade> dax  i now you hate me
<Blade> ok bay
<dax> @mark Blade
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> If he shows back up and someone wants to review his ban, I'm fine with that. The other nick you'll need to know to effectively do that is "Dreaman" (his accountname).
<dax> I caution that he's been PMing me for over a year because he doesn't like being removed from places, so if you engage with him then you'll likely get that too.
<dax> (and iirc he was doing the same thing with iko`nia before me)
<ikonia> is that dreaman ?
<dax> yes
<ikonia> ahh
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-19
<jphilips> hi all, come someone assist me with registering #ubuntu-testers
<Unit193> jphilips: Perhaps first take a look at #ubuntu-quality?
<jphilips> Unit193: its blank
<Unit193> "Blank"?
<jphilips> it added the question mark when i joined it :D
<valorie>  use /j #ubuntu-quality
<Unit193> That used to be channel 27 on my other connection, I don't remember why it no longer is.
<valorie> jphilips: I think Unit193 is suggesting that you use the channel we already have
 * valorie didn't know about that chan
<Unit193> There used to be both #ubuntu-testing and #ubuntu-quality, but the former got folded into the latter.
<jphilips> valorie: yes i had joined it after i saw the mistake with the '?' added to the end of the channel
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> that's already all set up with logging, etc.
<jphilips> okay great, we already have a suitable channel, so i'll go with that :D
<jphilips> thanks Unit193
<valorie> bridging does not need to be done to an indentically named chan/room/etc.
<valorie> identically
<valorie> sheesh, too much typing today
<Unit193> jphilips: Happy to help.
<jphilips> valorie: definitely doesnt have to, just assumed there wasnt one :D
<jphilips> though the channel i was setting up was just for ISO testing
<Unit193> That's what -testing was, but found out they didn't need two channels because there wasn't the traffic for it.
<valorie> I assume that quality chan will be happy with iso testing
<valorie> all hands on deck esp. for an LTS
<valorie> jphilips: you might find some willing people in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> Generally a decent channel to hang out in, that's the -next support channel.
<jphilips> valorie: will add it to the google doc, please add any others you can think of there
<jphilips> have a good night everyone
<valorie> ok, but quite busy with gsoc right now
<valorie> niters
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-21
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<el> lol this guy
<dax> feels like troll but not certain enough to kick without enough warnings
<el> yeah reads a lot like a concern troll dance
<dax> exactly
<dax> @mark #ubuntu AlligatorJoe
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> seems to have taken the hint
<dax> *sigh* and now he's back and making random comments about snap
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-22
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
